# SPOT Brand MAYHEM 29



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

https://spotbrand.com

Made for steep ups and downs. 130 rear travel. 27.5+ (2.8) compatibility. WANT!


----------



## 20.100 FR (Jan 13, 2004)

looks very nice.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Interesting. One of their other frames appears to have a lot of anti-squat, well over 100%, possibly to the point of being harsh under power/over bumps. Would be interesting to see how it works out.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

I demoed it again this week with a Fox 36 set at 140. I am sold. Its the first bike I have ridden that I don't want to F with the shock either going up or down. Going with the 36 upgrade option obviously on the 5 star build. We're working on figuring out a wider wheel set for me since this will be replacing my 27.5 long travel enduro rig. I'm sure being local helps but I have never dealt with a more personalized and accommodating company.


----------



## mwthomsen (Nov 5, 2013)

I need to find the time to drive by and ride one. I was really impressed with the way the Rollik climbed when I rode that bike last summer. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Im tempted to order one but with no way of demoing one im reluctant. Waiting to hear more about other peoples experiences

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmalling (Oct 15, 2005)

Over $6K, F*ck off.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Not sure why all of the reactions to the price. Right there with every other bike and build. Less than Yeti. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwick37 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Price is not much different from other premium brands. Price for frame is 3200, not too different from others. Big question is do you want to be an early adopter or not?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Short reach/TT on the medium, and too much seat tube/stack on the large. Old geometry kills this one for me. Too bad, because the suspension design is intriguing.


----------



## mwthomsen (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm 5'11" and rode the Rollik and felt like the fit was great. Climbed like a goat. I'm not sure how the geo numbers vary between those two Spot bikes. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Short reach/TT on the medium, and too much seat tube/stack on the large. Old geometry kills this one for me. Too bad, because the suspension design is intriguing.


Old geometry? An almost 76* eSTA is old geometry? Can you cite another bike w/ that number? And keep in mind 66.7* HTA is w/ a 34 at 130, IIRC. A 36 at 140...?...66*?

Not being snarky, I'm shopping for a lighter duty trail bike than a heavier hitting built Hightower.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Pau11y said:


> Old geometry? An almost 76* eSTA is old geometry? Can you cite another bike w/ that number? And keep in mind 66.7* HTA is w/ a 34 at 130, IIRC. A 36 at 140...?...66*?
> 
> Not being snarky, I'm shopping for a lighter duty trail bike than a heavier hitting built Hightower.


Exactly what i was thinking

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Pau11y again.


I was confused also but I'm confused frequently.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> Old geometry? An almost 76* eSTA is old geometry? Can you cite another bike w/ that number? And keep in mind 66.7* HTA is w/ a 34 at 130, IIRC. A 36 at 140...?...66*?
> 
> Not being snarky, I'm shopping for a lighter duty trail bike than a heavier hitting built Hightower.


Yes, the Pole Evolink 140 or 110


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Zerort said:


> Yes, the Pole Evolink 140 or 110


Okay, this bike the epitome of, "if a little is good, let's go nuts!" ~78* STA and 64* HTA?
So, when I threw a leg over the Mayhem, at 76* STA my knee is juuuuust at the right position over the pedal axle. Any steeper and I'd be over and ahead of the axle.

And the weight seems reason able for an aluminum at ~30lbs for a 29er. Thus, how's the flex? The Canfield Bros Riot is pretty solid, but it's also quite portly.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> Okay, this bike the epitome of, "if a little is good, let's go nuts!" ~78* STA and 64* HTA?
> So, when I threw a leg over the Mayhem, at 76* STA my knee is juuuuust at the right position over the pedal axle. Any steeper and I'd be over and ahead of the axle.
> 
> And the weight seems reason able for an aluminum at ~30lbs for a 29er. Thus, how's the flex? The Canfield Bros Riot is pretty solid, but it's also quite portly.


I built mine at 27 lbs.

If I add a dropper it's 28 and change. Very competitive.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Any ride reports? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

The Mayhem has a 73.9 STA, which is OK, but a 585mm TT, and 429 reach in medium. 585mm is from the 90's for medium, and the larges seat tube is 483mm, which is too long for me to size up. I want more reach than that in a medium. 

Unlike almost everyone else, I have actually owned a forward geometry bike, a Mondraker Vantage. My medium had a 635mm TT, 461mm reach, 420mm seat tube, 74 STA, 67 HTA, and came with a 30mm stem. This is a HT, so there is no rear sag to slack the STA. When your climbing on a FS, the rear sags, while the fork does not. The Vantage felt perfectly normal.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

It's funny. Everyone that has ridden a long bike (that I can tell from reading these posts) has nothing but good things to say about them, myself included.

I'm still searching for the one person that really hated them.

The only negative I have ever read is that people prefer "throwing" around the smaller bikes, but they still enjoyed riding the longer ones.

I would never go back to purchasing a shorter bike, or one with a slacker seat angle.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

All depends on what you call "long" relative to the person :skep: Me, myself, I am not short, just over 6'2" and unless I was ripping only downs, then maybe riding a bike with a 500mm reach and 30mm stem might be good, but for me, for a nice bike that will pedal all around, up, down, rolling, nicely, I quite like my 478mm Reach with 50mm stem and 800mm bar. Can't stretch out any further, just not that flexible as I used to be and it's as nimble as I want in slow stuff and stable as hell on fast stuff without me needing to do any funky weight shifting to keep the front weighted. As to that crazy STA and HTA, yeah, no, not for me.

I think a lot do it for the sake of the cool factor and it's trendiness.



Zerort said:


> It's funny. Everyone that has ridden a long bike (that I can tell from reading these posts) has nothing but good things to say about them, myself included. I'm still searching for the one person that really hated them.
> 
> The only negative I have ever read is that people prefer "throwing" around the smaller bikes, but they still enjoyed riding the longer ones.
> 
> I would never go back to purchasing a shorter bike, or one with a slacker seat angle.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

LyNx said:


> ... As to that crazy STA and HTA, yeah, no, not for me.
> 
> I think a lot do it for the sake of the cool factor and it's trendiness.


Cool factor? Trendiness? Those aren't my motivators. I do it for places like Moab and for my home turf with ~8 mile, 4000' loss, high speed descents. But you're stuck on some island, aren't you LyNx?
=s


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

I am on an island, yup, no 8 mile descents, but when I was in CO last year, I never felt or wanted for any of that stuff on the long descents, not once and I was on my 450mm Reach/70mm stem/785mm bar bike. But then again, my bike also only had 105mm of rear travel/130mm front, I like to have to actually ride my bikes, feel the trail, not just sit ontop of some machine gaining top speed :skep: Also my 24-36 low gear was plenty easy enough for me on those super long climbs at 9k+ altitude I'm not accustomed to, so you know, don't think we're very similar :skep:



Sparticus said:


> Cool factor? Trendiness? Those aren't my motivators. I do it for places like Moab and for my home turf with ~8 mile, 4000' loss, high speed descents. But you're stuck on some island, aren't you LyNx?
> =s


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

LyNx said:


> All depends on what you call "long" relative to the person :skep: Me, myself, I am not short, just over 6'2" and unless I was ripping only downs, then maybe riding a bike with a 500mm reach and 30mm stem might be good, but for me, for a nice bike that will pedal all around, up, down, rolling, nicely, I quite like my 478mm Reach with 50mm stem and 800mm bar. Can't stretch out any further, just not that flexible as I used to be and it's as nimble as I want in slow stuff and stable as hell on fast stuff without me needing to do any funky weight shifting to keep the front weighted. As to that crazy STA and HTA, yeah, no, not for me.
> 
> I think a lot do it for the sake of the cool factor and it's trendiness.


First off, I could care less about "cool factor".

The thing is, these angles do not stretch you out anymore than any other bike due to the steep seat angle.

I'm 5' 9", and 46 years old. Trust me, I need all the comfort I can get.

My Pole is a medium with 480 mm reach and a 50 mm stem.

I feel more stretched out on my Large Norco Revolver with a 460 mm reach and a 40 mm stem.

I also feel more comfortable on the long climbs on the Pole. Look at my ride review in the 29er Forum. I'm only 2 minutes slower on the Pole than the Norco over 14 miles. I attribute that to the 5 pound difference in bike weight. The Pole is by no means a XC race bike, but it is an all day, comfortable trail bike.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

LyNx said:


> ... so you know, don't think we're very similar :skep:


A certainty we can both raise a glass to. :skep:
=s


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

You can like what you want all you like and you may not be riding that geo because of it's "cool" factor, but lots jump on such band wagons all the time and if it were really so fantastic, why haven't all the other manufacturers jumped on board already :skep:

As to age, I'm 47 going on 48, and I too have beat this body up pretty good, but good geo takes good care of me and some suspension when speeds get high. You obviously don't give yourself enough credit for how flexible you are, because you're 5"> shorter than me and saying you can ride the same cockpit setup I do :skep: Just because you're comfortable with that stupid steep STA, does not mean everyone will be, I run my saddle so my knee is "X" distance behind the BB, with that angle I'd need a 2" offset post, minimum.



Zerort said:


> First off, I could care less about "cool factor". The thing is, these angles do not stretch you out anymore than any other bike due to the steep seat angle. I'm 5' 9", and 46 years old. Trust me, I need all the comfort I can get........ The Pole is by no means a XC race bike, but it is an all day, comfortable trail bike.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

LyNx said:


> You can like what you want all you like and you may not be riding that geo because of it's "cool" factor, but lots jump on such band wagons all the time and if it were really so fantastic, why haven't all the other manufacturers jumped on board already :skep:
> 
> As to age, I'm 47 going on 48, and I too have beat this body up pretty good, but good geo takes good care of me and some suspension when speeds get high. You obviously don't give yourself enough credit for how flexible you are, because you're 5"> shorter than me and saying you can ride the same cockpit setup I do :skep: Just because you're comfortable with that stupid steep STA, does not mean everyone will be, I run my saddle so my knee is "X" distance behind the BB, with that angle I'd need a 2" offset post, minimum.


Being open to Change and Experimentation is hard. Harder for some obviously.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Zerort said:


> Being open to Change and Experimentation is hard. Harder for some obviously.


This is VERY true!
I'm the same age as LyNx, and I'm chompin' at the bit looking forward to a 29er DH bike, and I have a buddy who won't even leave a 26" trail bike, at the ripe ol' age of 37! HAH!

So, about the Pole...aluminum bikes that light...how's the flex? I didn't see anyone addressing that...or maybe it's old age and I just can't see! HAH!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Can't believe that we do t have a detailed ride report yet 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

If by that you mean I don't try new stuff, Whatever, guess I didn't try the Phantom first with a straight post and find it sucked and hence moved to a setback post because I have long legs, like to be behind the BB by about 2cm and nothing anyone tells me is going to change what feels good to me or hat I like. As to the Reach, I can only bend over so far, with even a 480mm reach and the saddle where I like it relative to the BB, I would need a 40mm stem and for a trail bike, if I went according to the sizing that the manufacturer states, they'd have me on a 500mm> Reach and that would mean I'd need to run a zero stem about and that's just plain insane.

But I guess some people can't handle other people having a different opinion or philosophy to them 



Zerort said:


> Being open to Change and Experimentation is hard. Harder for some obviously.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> This is VERY true!
> I'm the same age as LyNx, and I'm chompin' at the bit looking forward to a 29er DH bike, and I have a buddy who won't even leave a 26" trail bike, at the ripe ol' age of 37! HAH!
> 
> So, about the Pole...aluminum bikes that light...how's the flex? I didn't see anyone addressing that...or maybe it's old age and I just can't see! HAH!


Haven't noticed any flex on the bike.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/pole-evolink-140-review.html

New Geometry rules. Because Pinkbike says so.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

WHY are we arguing this here? I want to know about the Mayhem. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> WHY are we arguing this here? I want to know about the Mayhem.


Why? Because the Mayhem has old school geometry from the 90s.

It's irrelevant.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Why do you care? Just move on and don't worry about it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> Why do you care? Just move on and don't worry about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Why do you care that I care. Please move on yourself, and dont forget to neg rep me because you are so butt hurt.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

I rode my Mayhem in the Grand Junction off road last weekend. I have never had so much fun. It is great never having to lock out the rear shock like every other bike I have owned. Im running a MRP Ribbon on front set at 140. The bike handled everything on this course with no issues. I was worried about the steep seat tube when I rode the demo but after a few minutes I was sold. I am 5'9" on medium frame.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

LyNx said:


> ...
> But I guess some people can't handle other people having a different opinion or philosophy to them


I looked "irony" up in the online dictionary. Found a link to this statement for the example.
=s


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

gryeti said:


> I rode my Mayhem in the Grand Junction off road last weekend. I have never had so much fun. It is great never having to lock out the rear shock like every other bike I have owned. Im running a MRP Ribbon on front set at 140. The bike handled everything on this course with no issues. I was worried about the steep seat tube when I rode the demo but after a few minutes I was sold. I am 5'9" on medium frame.


Howd you like it with the ribbon at 140? Did you tey 130 or 150mm?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine should arrive in a few weeks. 

A friend of mine road the Mayhem in Colorado at the end of April. He is a very accomplished Rider who has worked for many bike manufacturers in the country. His response to me was the bike is a 9 out of 10. He said never before had he gotten on a mountain bike and felt like it was his so quickly. As well he said it was the most small bump compliant bike he has ever ridden. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

The demo I rode had a Fox 34 set at 130 and I felt like it was maybe not enough fork for my bad riding style in the rocks. The Ribbon at 140 is primo for me. I did not have any problems climbing up the steeps at 140. I have not tried it at 150 yet however I plan to.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

gryeti said:


> I rode my Mayhem in the Grand Junction off road last weekend. I have never had so much fun. It is great never having to lock out the rear shock like every other bike I have owned. Im running a MRP Ribbon on front set at 140. The bike handled everything on this course with no issues. I was worried about the steep seat tube when I rode the demo but after a few minutes I was sold. I am 5'9" on medium frame.


What length stem and bars do you have?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Zerort said:


> Why do you care that I care. Please move on yourself, and dont forget to neg rep me because you are so butt hurt.


Well, speaking from the perspective of a person shopping for a new bike, and gauging from how YOU have been spouting off as an advocate for Pole bikes, I will NEVER buy a Pole. Congrats, you just lost a start-up a sale. While one person might be insignificant, how many do you think saw your verbal diarrhea and will do the same as myself and walk away from Pole, because of YOU? Good job! I'm sure Pole appreciates your attitude!


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> What length stem and bars do you have?


I am running 760 bars w/ a 50mm stem.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anxious to hear more reports. Considering replacing my mojo3 with a mayhem but not ready to commit yet

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Really, I didn't get a royalty cheque  And for the record, I have no problem with anyone else having a different opinion or liking riding something different than me, but when they spout it off like it's the only way and I MUST comply or be shunned, that I don't take. 


Sparticus said:


> I looked "irony" up in the online dictionary. Found a link to this statement for the example.
> =s


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Anxious to hear more reports. Considering replacing my mojo3 with a mayhem but not ready to commit yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I love my M3 but am getting a Mayhem too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I love my M3 but am getting a Mayhem too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Any reason why? Or how do you see the mayhem being different than the M3?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Any reason why? Or how do you see the mayhem being different than the M3?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


My reason is counter to what you may expect. I am 5-2. The M3, even with a 30mm stem is slightly long in the cabin. I had a 2016 Trek Fuel EX 9.9 which I found an excellent fit. It's cabin was shorter than M3 and more similar to Mayhem. Thus one reason is to the probable fit. The other is I am intrigued by the suspension. Plus I like new exciting game stuff.

However the M3 is awesome. After dialing in the suspension via Shockwiz and getting tires right (Rocket Ron 2.8 and 2.6 with 13.5f and 14.5 rear), it has performed flawlessly in all situations. Will the Mayhem fit better and perform as well or better? Not sure, but I want to try.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> My reason is counter to what you may expect. I am 5-2. The M3, even with a 30mm stem is slightly long in the cabin. I had a 2016 Trek Fuel EX 9.9 which I found an excellent fit. It's cabin was shorter than M3 and more similar to Mayhem. Thus one reason is to the probable fit. The other is I am intrigued by the suspension. Plus I like new exciting game stuff.
> 
> However the M3 is awesome. After dialing in the suspension via Shockwiz and getting tires right (Rocket Ron 2.8 and 2.6 with 13.5f and 14.5 rear), it has performed flawlessly in all situations. Will the Mayhem fit better and perform as well or better? Not sure, but I want to try.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Interesting.

Im 5'6" and have fit issues with the M3 (size med) as well. I use a 40mm stem and 40mm riser and find the front end to be real low. Im not sure if its the bike but i have a much harder time wheeling and manualing the M3 vs other bikes (my sb95 for instance). Im planning on putting a Mrp ribbon on it which will raise the front 7mm. I may try setring the fork to 150mm as well.

Let me know when youve spent time on the Mayhem and how you find it compares to the M3.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Im 5'6" and have fit issues with the M3 (size med) as well. I use a 40mm stem and 40mm riser and find the front end to be real low. Im not sure if its the bike but i have a much harder time wheeling and manualing the M3 vs other bikes (my sb95 for instance). Im planning on putting a Mrp ribbon on it which will raise the front 7mm. I may try setring the fork to 150mm as well.
> 
> ...


I am setting up as a 27.5+. The stock builds use a Fox 34 130mm 29er fork. When setup as 27.5+ they recommend a lower headset spacer. So I just got a 140mm 29er fork. If I use 29 wheels, it will just be a little more aggressive.

The M3 does have a low stack for sure.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

bogeydog said:


> I am setting up as a 27.5+. The stock builds use a Fox 34 130mm 29er fork. When setup as 27.5+ they recommend a lower headset spacer. So I just got a 140mm 29er fork. If I use 29 wheels, it will just be a little more aggressive.
> 
> The M3 does have a low stack for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I ran mine today with 27.5+ and no headset spacer. 140mm fork. I had a couple pedal strikes but nothing bad at all for the rocky terrain I was riding. I think you will like it very much. The bike rides very well with both wheel sizes.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

gryeti said:


> I ran mine today with 27.5+ and no headset spacer. 140mm fork. I had a couple pedal strikes but nothing bad at all for the rocky terrain I was riding. I think you will like it very much. The bike rides very well with both wheel sizes.


By my calculations, BB height will be higher than my M3. I run 170mm cranks too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> Well, speaking from the perspective of a person shopping for a new bike, and gauging from how YOU have been spouting off as an advocate for Pole bikes, I will NEVER buy a Pole. Congrats, you just lost a start-up a sale. While one person might be insignificant, how many do you think saw your verbal diarrhea and will do the same as myself and walk away from Pole, because of YOU? Good job! I'm sure Pole appreciates your attitude!


It's ok - they'll survive. They probably could care less about the US market. How many Poles are in North America anyway - 4? Europe is a big place.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

You should layoff the long bike koolaid, try and wean yourself off slowly for best results. Your build on that bike is uber light for 9lb frame doubt 3lbs at the frame is gonna make that much diff, so maybe the 2 min diff was due to the mini DH bike geometry? That frame is gravity oriented plain and simple not sure why folks want to make it into something it's not, the geometry is not *right* while somehow the Mayhem's geo(which sounds perfect btw) is *wrong*.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Tickle said:


> You should layoff the long bike koolaid, try and wean yourself off slowly for best results. Your build on that bike is uber light for 9lb frame doubt 3lbs at the frame is gonna make that much diff, so maybe the 2 min diff was due to the mini DH bike geometry? That frame is gravity oriented plain and simple not sure why folks want to make it into something it's not, the geometry is not *right* while somehow the Mayhem's geo(which sounds perfect btw) is *wrong*.


English please.

You might want to go back to school and learn how to write so people can understand you.

Why would I need to build it burly for XC trails? Who cares how light it is. All the parts on it are legit (Industry Nine, Niner, Race Face, Sram). What are you jealous?

Even MTBR review of the Mayhem stated the cockpit on the Rollik (that was ridden for comparison purposes) felt tight. And that the Mayhem felt similar. Don't shoot the messenger.

The Mayhem might be a great bike, but the geometry is nothing new. Maybe some people like short bikes. I prefer longer ones.

And, BTW, my Evolink is the 110 version, not the 140. Clearly it is not made for DH.

Now go back to your parent's basement.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Guess my koolaid comment hit a nerve, dude my English was fine. If you want to pedal around a heavy frame with DH geometry go for it not jealous of your bike 

The Mayhem seems more new school hardly old school or irrelevant tho, your just wrong there.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

27 lbs. Heavy? ok.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Rollik owner here gonna chime in a wee bit about the "stupid" STA... for a ling reach number, the STA does position you different - more centered and a bit closer - don't know I'd call it tight???

The geo works plain and simple - but let's all agree - diff strokes for diff folks. The Rollick is far and away the best bike ive ridden and owned - and I demoed a LOT of the leading - favorite all mt, trail, enduro sleds - want a do it all balanced bike that climbs as good as any 140 rr travel bike should, can dance and be nimble or plow going down? yep - it works just that way - however you really want to ride it.

The Mayhem looks to be pretty sick and the Spot guys are absolute rippers on both of these bikes. Haven't ridden a Mayhem - but if anything like the Rollick - theres likely not a ***** in the armor.


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a new Mayhem and have been waiting to chime in until I have put in some solid rides on it. 

Background - I have a serious bike problem - and in the past few years have owned - S-works 29er Stumpy, Tallboy, Ibis and a SPOT Rollik. I bought the Rollik because I demoed it and the position was just so natural and it climbed better than any other bike I had been on before. The best part is with the Living Link you can leave the suspension full open, you never have to switch it around for climbing descending.

The Mayhem has a very similar feel to the Rollik. Mine is setup pretty close to stock with 130 front/rear. It feels a lot more than 130 on the way down. It also has the same great position where you feel like you are in the cockpit. Like Kamper11 said above - "more centered" 

I love this bike and am done buying new bikes for a while. Do yourself a favor and find one to demo.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

chpfly said:


> I have a new Mayhem and have been waiting to chime in until I have put in some solid rides on it.
> 
> Background - I have a serious bike problem - and in the past few years have owned - S-works 29er Stumpy, Tallboy, Ibis and a SPOT Rollik. I bought the Rollik because I demoed it and the position was just so natural and it climbed better than any other bike I had been on before. The best part is with the Living Link you can leave the suspension full open, you never have to switch it around for climbing descending.
> 
> ...


Tell us more. Mine coming next week.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

chpfly said:


> I have a new Mayhem and have been waiting to chime in until I have put in some solid rides on it.
> 
> Background - I have a serious bike problem - and in the past few years have owned - S-works 29er Stumpy, Tallboy, Ibis and a SPOT Rollik. I bought the Rollik because I demoed it and the position was just so natural and it climbed better than any other bike I had been on before. The best part is with the Living Link you can leave the suspension full open, you never have to switch it around for climbing descending.
> 
> ...


What wheels tires is yours setup with? 
What size frame are you on and how tall are you?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

OHHHHH MANNNNN - now i feel truly compelled to go and demo the Mayhem...


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> I demoed it again this week with a Fox 36 set at 140. I am sold. Its the first bike I have ridden that I don't want to F with the shock either going up or down. Going with the 36 upgrade option obviously on the 5 star build. We're working on figuring out a wider wheel set for me since this will be replacing my 27.5 long travel enduro rig. I'm sure being local helps but I have never dealt with a more personalized and accommodating company.


It's not just being local. I purchased a Spot Rocker earlier this year from California and they were great.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> I demoed it again this week with a Fox 36 set at 140. I am sold. Its the first bike I have ridden that I don't want to F with the shock either going up or down. Going with the 36 upgrade option obviously on the 5 star build. We're working on figuring out a wider wheel set for me since this will be replacing my 27.5 long travel enduro rig. I'm sure being local helps but I have never dealt with a more personalized and accommodating company.


Build your own


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> Build your own
> View attachment 1139815


Nice. I'm way too much of a hack to ride plastic rims. I seem to square up on every rock out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> Nice. I'm way too much of a hack to ride plastic rims. I seem to square up on every rock out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 2016 fuel ex 9.9 now and love it, I'm going large Mayham at 5'10. Selling a few bikes now to make room. Can't wait !! I'm going 140 pike on the front. I always buy frame only and build exactly what I want!


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

dgw7000 said:


> I have a 2016 fuel ex 9.9 now and love it, I'm going large Mayham at 5'10. Selling a few bikes now to make room. Can't wait !! I'm going 140 pike on the front. I always buy frame only and build exactly what I want!


At 5-10 curious why Large? Did you demo?


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm a mm or two below 5-10 with about a 31" inseam and getting a large also. It's the size I demoed. I can fit a 150 dropper on it and it never felt too large on me. I'm going short stem style.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> I'm a mm or two below 5-10 with about a 31" inseam and getting a large also. It's the size I demoed. I can fit a 150 dropper on it and it never felt too large on me. I'm going short stem style.


I like bike's that are very stable at speed and I have long upper body with 31 inseam. I will run a 35mm stem with wide bars, Enve 800mm bar. It's very important for me to be able to climb out of the saddle And not be to cramped when doing so. Large will be just right! I know this bike won't be as light as my Fuel EX 9.9 at 23.96 pounds with pedals and dropper. I truly believe the key to a great bike is light wheels and lite crank. I have a tendency to break carbon frames and the guys at spot assured me the Mayham is strong in all the right areas .


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess I didn't put in all my details -

I have mine setup pretty close to stock - 6 star build in a 29.

I am on a Large and am 6ft tall. I have a 55mm Stem and 760mm 20 mm rise bars on mine. I am currently running it with zero spacers under the stem. I run a 77cm from the center of the BB to my saddle and a 150mm dropper gives me room to move the saddle up or down from 77cm.

I have had a few more rides on the MAYHEM and I have loaned it out twice to people - they both now own a MAYEHM, it really is that good.

I love that you could put some light weight race tires on it and have a sweet XC setup and then change out tires and have a killer AM trail bike.



dmo said:


> What wheels tires is yours setup with?
> What size frame are you on and how tall are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

chpfly said:


> I have had a few more rides on the MAYHEM and I have loaned it out twice to people - they both now own a MAYEHM, it really is that good.
> 
> I love that you could put some light weight race tires on it and have a sweet XC setup and then change out tires and have a killer AM trail bike.


May I ask where you are buying and what are you paying?


----------



## chpfly (Oct 22, 2007)

I purchased directly from the SPOT website - it was very straight forward.



Simplemind said:


> May I ask where you are buying and what are you paying?


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

I just ordered mine through Ethan at Maverick Suspension/Flow Zone and will be using a fox36 at140mm with an X2 on the rear.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

voob said:


> I just ordered mine through Ethan at Maverick Suspension/Flow Zone and will be using a fox36 at140mm with an X2 on the rear.


Have E do the 150 w/ the MRP volume adjust thingie which will bring it down to 140! When I visited w/ Andy at Spot, he said that's the magic setup...so supple on the small bumps because the neg-air chamber is slightly over charged!


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Have E do the 150 w/ the MRP volume adjust thingie which will bring it down to 140! When I visited w/ Andy at Spot, he said that's the magic setup...so supple on the small bumps because the neg-air chamber is slightly over charged!


Yes He mentioned that to me so I will install and try when I open the fork.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Hoping my black small ships any day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Hoping my black small ships any day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How tall are you? If it doesnt fit ill take it from you

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

5-2 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> Have E do the 150 w/ the MRP volume adjust thingie which will bring it down to 140! When I visited w/ Andy at Spot, he said that's the magic setup...so supple on the small bumps because the neg-air chamber is slightly over charged!


I'm always the last to hear these things. What exactly is the mrp thing supposed to do? I didn't think you could improve on a 36.


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> I'm always the last to hear these things. What exactly is the mrp thing supposed to do? I didn't think you could improve on a 36.


Separates positive and negative air chambers so they can be pressurized individually and ramp control instead of volume spacers.

Shop Online - MRP

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/mrp-ramp-fox-36-a-1043846.html


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

voob said:


> Separates positive and negative air chambers so they can be pressurized individually and ramp control instead of volume spacers.
> 
> Shop Online - MRP
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/mrp-ramp-fox-36-a-1043846.html


I have a new one (never used) for sale if your looking

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you have the complete kit or just the FulFill. How much?


----------



## Scott2MTB (Feb 2, 2015)

chpfly said:


> The Mayhem has a very similar feel to the Rollik.


Can you elaborate on that a bit more? How do they compare in terms of cornering and playfulness? Does the 29" wheels add that much more "rollover" over the 27.5" (with more travel) without sacrificing anything?


----------



## mwthomsen (Nov 5, 2013)

I rode the Mayhem in a 29er yesterday at Apex here in Golden, Co. Conditions are really dry and dusty here and Apex has its share of rocks if you aren't familiar with the trail. First off the guys at Spot are really good guys and easy to talk to. I was all set to buy a Yeti 4.5 and have ridden the 4.5, 5, and 5.5, but figured I should hold off until giving the Mayhem a ride. The Mayhem is good, climbs really well and was a fun ride. The bike I rode was a large 5 star stock build. I'm 5'11" 32" inseam. The bike fit feels a little different then some of the other bikes I've ridden, but after a couple minutes in the saddle it felt normal and I never thought about it again. The spot is stable at speed and rolls over stuff like you would expect a modern 29er. I am not the best at manualling a bike but the Mayhem is easy enough to lift the front tire during drops or to help carry speed through rocky sections. I will ride the yeti 4.5 next week on the same trail to make a decision which way I'm going, which I think is a pretty strong statement on how good the Mayhem rides.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Picked mine up today and changed out the wheelset, stem and bars. Going for the inaugural ride at Chimpex in the morning. Hope it rides as well as it looks. Got the new graphics on the 36.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

poonamibaxter said:


> Picked mine up today and changed out the wheelset, stem and bars. Going for the inaugural ride at Chimpex in the morning. Hope it rides as well as it looks. Got the new graphics on the 36.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a beauty! You are going to love it. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

I demoed one a couple weeks back and was blown away. Ended up selling my Rollik (already miss it) and pulled the trigger on a 6-star Mayhem with the Fox36 upgrade. I'll post up a full review once I have several rides on it. My first impression was that it reminded me of the Yeti 5.5 (demoed one last season) but the Mayhem was considerably faster on the climbs.

If money were no object, my ideal 2-bike quiver (not including a fat bike for winter) would be a Rollik and a Mayhem.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Frame arrives Tuesday and I hope to be riding Wednesday 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

She's a real beauty!! Please do post up your initial impressions - I love my Rollik - could love a Mayhem as well!



poonamibaxter said:


> Picked mine up today and changed out the wheelset, stem and bars. Going for the inaugural ride at Chimpex in the morning. Hope it rides as well as it looks. Got the new graphics on the 36.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

bogeydog said:


> Frame arrives Tuesday and I hope to be riding Wednesday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm curious how it compares to the rollik. I asked one of the spot guys which they would be riding, he said he was sticking with the rollik because it was better in the air. When I demoed the rollik last year my favorite part was how it wanted to pop off everything, super easy to get airborne.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

COBenG said:


> I'm curious how it compares to the rollik. I asked one of the spot guys which they would be riding, he said he was sticking with the rollik because it was better in the air. When I demoed the rollik last year my favorite part was how it wanted to pop off everything, super easy to get airborne.


The Mayham has designed with no front derail. option so it can take 27.5+ or wide 29er tires. The rear end of the Mayham will be stiffer thus better power transfer to rear wheel. It will be better at climbing and I think a 140mm fork is a must, my fork is at Dirt Labs now, Fox 130mm 34 but getting serviced and being upgraded to 2018 spec. Will have new 140mm air spring installed. I should have my large Mayham in a few weeks, now what color should I get!!


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

dgw7000 said:


> I should have my large Mayham in a few weeks, now what color should I get!!


The matte hot tomato looks pretty awesome in person. That's what I went with.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Black shipped. Should have built in Wed 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Being built today. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

6-star build with the Fox36 upgrade. Maiden voyage tomorrow. Stoked!


----------



## mwthomsen (Nov 5, 2013)

Biopace said:


> View attachment 1142938
> 
> 
> 6-star build with the Fox36 upgrade. Maiden voyage tomorrow. Stoked!


Did you pick yours up today at Spots Headquarters? Looks similar to the one being picked up today when I was in there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mwthomsen (Nov 5, 2013)

COBenG said:


> I'm curious how it compares to the rollik. I asked one of the spot guys which they would be riding, he said he was sticking with the rollik because it was better in the air. When I demoed the rollik last year my favorite part was how it wanted to pop off everything, super easy to get airborne.


I have ridden both versions of the Mayhem, at Apex, as well as the Rollik, although I can't give you a good comparison because the Rollik was ridden on a much tamer trail, Green Mountain. I think I will try to grab a Rollik next week to take to Apex to get a full comparison. I will say based on my memory I feel like the Rollik was easier to move around.

If you are in the area give them a call they are great at letting people try their bikes, will answer all your questions and haven't tried pushing me into buying a bike. Actually Paul said since I've ridden all their bikes I should really take the Rollik back out to get a full comparison.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

Demoed the 5 star Mayhem at Apex today, here's my thoughts:

Compared to the Rollik it had all of the benefits and drawbacks you would expect going from 27.5 to 29 inch wheels. Up hill it pedaled awesome, thanks to that Spot special sauce they have going on out back, combined with the eagle drivetrain. I didn't feel nearly as exhausted getting to the top, although I was a little surprised I didn't have more PR's on strava going up. I wasn't really trying to break any records though. I talked about it on my rollick review, the living link suspension is the real deal, pedal bob is nonexistent but still feels awesome pointed back downhill without flipping any levers. Best suspension I've ridden. The 29inch wheels really helped roll over the rocky technical climbing sections, as you would expect.
Going back down enchanted forest and apex trails I set several PR's on strava, which does not surprise me. The bike felt stable and just wanted to go fast. Some of the ledgy back to back drops usually make me nervous I am going to endo, but the 29inch wheels rolled right over them without flinching. The negative side is the bike takes a little more effort to get off of the ground and turn. The Mayhem wants to monster truck everything at high speed, where the Rollik wants to pop up and over everything. The Rollik is definitely more playful, the Mayhem more stable at speed and in the chunder. Part of this is probably due to the wheels, partly the longer chain stays on the Mayhem. The suspension is still awesome about giving you the support to jump, its just not as eager to do so. The mayhem feels like a bigger bike. 

Overall, they are very different beasts. I think I would buy the Rollik for it's fun factor. If I was into crushing strava times the Mayhem would be my choice.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

COBenG said:


> Demoed the 5 star Mayhem at Apex today, here's my thoughts:
> 
> Compared to the Rollik it had all of the benefits and drawbacks you would expect going from 27.5 to 29 inch wheels. Up hill it pedaled awesome, thanks to that Spot special sauce they have going on out back, combined with the eagle drivetrain. I didn't feel nearly as exhausted getting to the top, although I was a little surprised I didn't have more PR's on strava going up. I wasn't really trying to break any records though. I talked about it on my rollick review, the living link suspension is the real deal, pedal bob is nonexistent but still feels awesome pointed back downhill without flipping any levers. Best suspension I've ridden. The 29inch wheels really helped roll over the rocky technical climbing sections, as you would expect.
> Going back down enchanted forest and apex trails I set several PR's on strava, which does not surprise me. The bike felt stable and just wanted to go fast. Some of the ledgy back to back drops usually make me nervous I am going to endo, but the 29inch wheels rolled right over them without flinching. The negative side is the bike takes a little more effort to get off of the ground and turn. The Mayhem wants to monster truck everything at high speed, where the Rollik wants to pop up and over everything. The Rollik is definitely more playful, the Mayhem more stable at speed and in the chunder. Part of this is probably due to the wheels, partly the longer chain stays on the Mayhem. The suspension is still awesome about giving you the support to jump, its just not as eager to do so. The mayhem feels like a bigger bike.
> ...


Need some updates with pict!! Please!!


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

mwthomsen said:


> Did you pick yours up today at Spots Headquarters? Looks similar to the one being picked up today when I was in there.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, I did pick it up there.


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a little over 100 miles on my Mayhem so it's probably time for a quick review. Coming from a 27.5 (Spot Rollik - just sold) the Mayhem fit like a glove. Actually, it fits slightly better (I'm 6'1") than my old Rollik even though the geo is pretty much identical. Feels like the top tube is slightly longer (though on paper it's not). My only guess the slightly slacker seat angle on the Mayhem vs the Rollik is the deal here.

Climbing: This thing climbs like a mountain goat. Super efficient, no bob, no wallowing, great traction. Fast. I am setting PR's on many of my local climbs vs the Rollik and my previous 29er (Turner Sultan).

Descending: FAST! I forgot just how fast a 29er wheel rolls after several months on a 27.5. This is easily the most stable bike I have ever been on. With the Fox36 and carbon hoops, I can't get the Mayhem to flex (I'm close to 190lbs w/ gear). Zero deflection. Point, shoot and hold on. At the same time, it's fairly nimble through tight turns and switchbacks. Not as nimble as the Rollik though. As another poster mentioned, I don't find myself wanting to launch off everything vs the Rollik. This is probably the one aspect that I miss most but is typical with all 29ers I've been on.

I demoed a ton of bikes last season (mostly 29ers) before buying the Rollik (demoed it on a whim as there wasn't a line and bought one the following week). The Mayhem reminds me most of the Yeti SB5.5 but is a much more efficient climber. It actually climbs better than the short travel 29ers I demoed (Pivot 429 trail, SC Tallboy).

I am planning to try it with 27.5+ wheels/tires at some point to see if I can have two bikes in one with a simple wheel swap. Though if I could afford it, I would not have sold my Rollik and have both bikes in my quiver. They have truly dialed both bikes to get the most out of each wheel size.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Posted this in another forum last week.

Today I had the first ride on my small black Mayhem wuthering 27.5+. Setup includes a 140mm 2018 Fox 34 modified by Push. Ibis 752 rims with I9 straight pull hubs carbon everything.

Past bikes have been Ibis MOJO 3, T
2016 Trek Fuel EX 9.9, Evil Following, SC Tall boy 2 Carbon.... All top builds.

In summary, it was kickass. Rode east coast roots rocky stuff with XC mix. A few things standout. Downhill it's very composed and plush. However climbing and pedaling in just rocks. The suspension forms up and each pedal stoke noticeably moves the bike forward. Efficient. It handles great. This is where it gets confusing. By far the Trek has been the most nimble and fastest. The Mojo has been pretty good. The Spot is very Trek like. It's longer and has a longer CS than all the others. It's also slacker. However it's on parole with the XC Trek. Don't know why.

It was fun to ride for sure. I am excited. For those that think this is new bike syndrome, I ride all new bikes very conservatively. For safety and fair comparison. I ride to the point that I lose comfort. That is the edge.

The Spot is..... Spot on. I am running 2.6 tires and had a few pedal strikes. I think I can avoid these as I get used to the setup.

The Mayhem is super promising. I look forward to riding it more and more.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Posted this in another forum last week.
> 
> Today I had the first ride on my small black Mayhem wuthering 27.5+. Setup includes a 140mm 2018 Fox 34 modified by Push. Ibis 752 rims with I9 straight pull hubs carbon everything.
> 
> ...


Nice bike and ride report.

How do you feel it compared to your evil?
Can you notice the different CSL compared to the Mojo3?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

It's a much better handling bike than the Evil. I always felt that I was having to exert force on the front of the Evil to get it to rail. Suspension wise, much more comfortable and less harsh in the chatter. What do you mean by csl? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> It's a much better handling bike than the Evil. I always felt that I was having to exert force on the front of the Evil to get it to rail. Suspension wise, much more comfortable and less harsh in the chatter. What do you mean by csl?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sorry, Chain stay length

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah I blanked for a moment. I don't really notice it. I thoughts the longer csl and wheelbase would be noticeable however it isn't. That is what is confusing. Not sure why it handles better than both. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anyone ridden the Rollick and the Mayhem in 27.5+? I am just wondering because I think the Mayhem is very playful in 27.5 mode and would like to hear a comparison. I switch wheelsizes often as both are a blast in their own way.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Had a ride today in a real rocky area where I have a lot of experience. Spot performed great. The downhill suspension compliance coupled with the pedaling efficiency is something special. Didnt think I was setting any records because I was just moving along and learning the bike. Set quite a few pr's. I have 2.6s on each end and had some pedal strikes. Bottom bracket measures 324mm. The Spot geo chart shows with 2.8s, BB should be 338mm which is impossible since I had 2.8s on the same rim before and the were only 4mm taller in the rim. Not sure why such a big discrepancy. I am going to install a 2.8 up front and see what that does. Then maybe in rear too. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

2.8s raised the BB up to a good level. 

This is one great climbing and pedaling bike. Not sure how to describe it other than very efficient whixh translates into an easier time, less fatigue and fast strava segments. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> 2.8s raised the BB up to a good level.
> 
> This is one great climbing and pedaling bike. Not sure how to describe it other than very efficient whixh translates into an easier time, less fatigue and fast strava segments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 I can't wait myself and two friends are all getting the Mayham, there's will be complete bikes mine will be frame only . Decided to go with the pike at 140mm 2018 only weighs 66 g more than the fox 34 at 140mm. I will have two different sets of wheels to play with 650 B+ and 29er wheels both Carbon. Any more input on how it compared to the fuel EX 9.9 that I still have. I believe you sold yours correct ?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> I can't wait myself and two friends are all getting the Mayham, there's will be complete bikes mine will be frame only . Decided to go with the pike at 140mm 2018 only weighs 66 g more than the fox 34 at 140mm. I will have two different sets of wheels to play with 650 B+ and 29er wheels both Carbon. Any more input on how it compared to the fuel EX 9.9 that I still have. I believe you sold yours correct ?


Yeah I sold the 9.9 a while ago. I loved that bike. I sold it locally so have access to it.

The Mayhem is more like the 9.9 than the Mojo3. The 9.9 was no doubt lighter. I purposely didn't weight the Mayhem because I didn't want to taint my thoughts. The Mayhem handles as well. I don't know why because it shouldn't. It pedals better though. I set a lot of pr's on the Trek, but I recall trying to do so. I have broken some of those with the Mayhem without trying or being aware. That surprises me. It seems to just go when I pedal or hammer it. I am also 10nlbs heavier myself. And running the plus tires.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Yeah I sold the 9.9 a while ago. I loved that bike. I sold it locally so have access to it.
> 
> The Mayhem is more like the 9.9 than the Mojo3. The 9.9 was no doubt lighter. I purposely didn't weight the Mayhem because I didn't want to taint my thoughts. The Mayhem handles as well. I don't know why because it shouldn't. It pedals better though. I set a lot of pr's on the Trek, but I recall trying to do so. I have broken some of those with the Mayhem without trying or being aware. That surprises me. It seems to just go when I pedal or hammer it. I am also 10nlbs heavier myself. And running the plus tires.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The transfer of power I find intriguing about the Mayham, I feel the Fuel 9.9 lacks in that area compared to my Pivot 429sl that I had to sell after breaking 4 of them. I still have no desire to sell the Fuel EX 9.9, it's been a great bike with 0 problems. I will be down to 3 bikes, Transition trans Am 29er single speed the Fuel and now the Mayham 29er. Going to keep it light with 1x11 Sram xx1, Race Face Nest SL G4 crank, XTR brakes, Race Face Dropper, Enve 40mm stem and light carbon wheels. I have 3 set's to choose from. Thinking 25.5-26lbs.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> The transfer of power I find intriguing about the Mayham, I feel the Fuel 9.9 lacks in that area compared to my Pivot 429sl that I had to sell after breaking 4 of them. I still have no desire to sell the Fuel EX 9.9, it's been a great bike with 0 problems. I will be down to 3 bikes, Transition trans Am 29er single speed the Fuel and now the Mayham 29er. Going to keep it light with 1x11 Sram xx1, Race Face Nest SL G4 crank, XTR brakes, Race Face Dropper, Enve 40mm stem and light carbon wheels. I have 3 set's to choose from. Thinking 25.5-26lbs.


Yeah I have top notch stuff too. No need to weigh it because I couldn't really get it any lighter.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> Picked mine up today and changed out the wheelset, stem and bars. Going for the inaugural ride at Chimpex in the morning. Hope it rides as well as it looks. Got the new graphics on the 36.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well? Where's that review? 
Made it The Wall at Der Crik? Made Dino Ridge's stairs clean, all the way up? KOM'd on "The Big Droopy" at Buff Crik? C'mon, inquiring minds are jealous!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

25.4 pounds without pedals. Ibis 742 rimswith I9 straight pull, Rocket Ron 2.8s, Next G4, Fox 34, Transfer dropper, carbon other stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I started this thread and finally received tracking numbers for my build kit for my medium Black frame! I have both wheelsets prepared and waiting... been a long time with frame sitting in a closet


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> Well? Where's that review?
> Made it The Wall at Der Crik? Made Dino Ridge's stairs clean, all the way up? KOM'd on "The Big Droopy" at Buff Crik? C'mon, inquiring minds are jealous!


Ha, according to the stravas i have 99 miles on the Mayhem(took a week off for a camping trip). All but one have been Deer Creek and Chimpex/Apex with one quicky on Dakota. It climbs as well as I hoped it would, if not better. I am not making it up the wall at DC, or even attempting it, but I am making it to the wall cleanly which was one of my summer riding goals. Another summer goal I had was cleaning chimney which used to give me fits on a couple parts. I have cleaned everything except that damn rocky left hand turn which I will get this week. The bike also lets me stand up and hammer up hills. I also own a ss hardtail so I love that I can do this on a full squish bike. I set the shock at 85% of my weight, turned it to open and haven't thought about it since. I honestly have no clue what the fork is set at, I let some air out of it on my initial ride and haven't jacked with it since.

Descending, those big wheels just roll and roll fast. I was a little skittish leaning the bike over so I got a 35mm stem which seems to have done the trick for me. The tires roll over everything but you still feel the trail. The bike also seems to stay on the trail unless you pull up on it over all small bumps. My bronson and hd3 wanted to bounce somewhat in the same areas. I think this bike jumps better than my previous bikes and is more playful but ymmv. The back end of this bike is stiff, like real stiff to the point where you'll notice it railing into a turn at speed. I could feel the lateral play on my suspension on my previous bikes on couple of the fast turns descending the Apex upper gut(especially the turn into the ruts in the aspen grove), don't feel that at all with this bike. I the 140/130 travel is all I need. I am using all of it but not feeling any bottoming out.

I wasn't really a big fan of the eagle before I got this bike. I never felt like I needed a lower gear from the 42. I love the eagle now, where you just want to mindlessly pedal up something and just concentrate on steering is where it shines. It is also great for when you do stand up and hammer up a climb then get too tired, throw it on that big dish and recover(I use this a lot climbing Plymouth loop ccw at DC). I'm also hopeful that big gear will help out on big high country rides when your soul is crushed and you just want to spin back to the car.

I'm a yuge fan of these wide wheels. All they do is grip, even in this dry dirt we have I can not get em to break over. It's a learning curve for me now after sliding so many turns for years. And now I see Maxxis is about to release the Aggressor in a God fearing 2.5WT size.....


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> Ha, according to the stravas i have 99 miles on the Mayhem(took a week off for a camping trip). All but one have been Deer Creek and Chimpex/Apex with one quicky on Dakota....Maxxis is about to release the Aggressor in a God fearing 2.5WT size.....


Good to hear! I took my Hightower up to Gold Dust today and can't help but wonder if I'd suffer less w/ the Mayhem! 
Oh, so that hail that bashed my car...well the Insurance co gave me $7.4K, and I got to keep my (bashed up) car. But hey, the engine is sound and all damage is only cosmetic, so screw it...driving it into the ground!  Anyway, now I have fundage to get my Mayhem frame. I've got Ethan pricing one out for me w/ a DPX2, and Biker Bob just quoted me a mighty tasty price on a 2018 36 Float that'll take a 20x110 front hub.

Oh BTW, Nextie will have a sale on their plastic hoops on July 10th...at least $35 off per rim! I'm eyeballing a pair of their premium asymms.


----------



## CO29 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anybody in the 6'4" range been on an extra large? I'm pretty proportional inseam/upper body. If 5'10' works on large it seems like maybe XL might be a little smallish?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> I'm a yuge fan of these wide wheels. All they do is grip, even in this dry dirt we have I can not get em to break over. It's a learning curve for me now after sliding so many turns for years. And now I see Maxxis is about to release the Aggressor in a God fearing 2.5WT size.....


Just pulled the trigger on a large frame 

Oh, BTW, Nextie has their 4th anniversary sale on their plastic hoops. At least $35 off, and that seems to be true for any flavor of rims we might use for this frame.

Also, just gave a shout out to Fox to see how much the X2 and DPX2 would cost w/ the stock shock turned in for trade.

I'm also going Eagle, X0 flavor. The gold is a bit too...much.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Just pulled the trigger on a large frame
> 
> Oh, BTW, Nextie has their 4th anniversary sale on their plastic hoops. At least $35 off, and that seems to be true for any flavor of rims we might use for this frame.
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of Nextie for mtb rims, my local shop has had a few Nextie rims come back with breakage to thin outer walls. I have 6 sets of carbon rims 4 are Light Bicycles and all have been bullet proof more money than Nextie but worth it. Light Bicycles only does rims now, no other parts. I love the Project 321 hubs with 216 points of engagement and silent, or Dt Swiss 240 hubs 350 hubs on a budget. This is all my opinion of course!!

Since I told 2 friends about Spot Mayham and they will be getting full builds with the Mavic wheels I'm a little worried about the wheels that come with the bikes especially the Mavic hubs. Anyone give me their input/thoughts about the Mavic wheels and hubs? I believe it's the one week point on the full builds, they need more options other than Enve that are so over priced, again it's the hubs that really worry me!! I always do frame only, but not everyone can do this!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

No clue on the actual bike, but looking at the geo numbers, don't think you'd have an issue with the XL and it's 476mm Reach, not unless you have really long arms or like to run a really short stem (<40mm). I'm 6'2.25" with a 35.25" inseam and matching ape arms and my XL Prime has a 478Reach and I run it with a 50mm stem and 800mm bar and it's great, expect you being a bit taller might need a bit longer stem, depending on how upright you like to be.

Best thing I could advise is to look at your current bike and it's setup and compare the geo.



CO29 said:


> Anybody in the 6'4" range been on an extra large? I'm pretty proportional inseam/upper body. If 5'10' works on large it seems like maybe XL might be a little smallish?


----------



## 3sigma (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm 6'5'' and test rode an XL; it felt too small. The reach was short and would have required quite a long stem to get the correct reach. Additionally, the steep seat tube angle and the 175mm cranks that were on the demo bike did not position me correctly. 
While I was quite impressed with the suspension, the XL was just too small for someone of my height/body proportions.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> I'm not a fan of Nextie for mtb rims, my local shop has had a few Nextie rims come back with breakage to thin outer walls. I have 6 sets of carbon rims 4 are Light Bicycles and all have been bullet proof more money than Nextie but worth it. Light Bicycles only does rims now, no other parts. I love the Project 321 hubs with 216 points of engagement and silent, or Dt Swiss 240 hubs 350 hubs on a budget. This is all my opinion of course!!
> 
> Since I told 2 friends about Spot Mayham and they will be getting full builds with the Mavic wheels I'm a little worried about the wheels that come with the bikes especially the Mavic hubs. Anyone give me their input/thoughts about the Mavic wheels and hubs? I believe it's the one week point on the full builds, they need more options other than Enve that are so over priced, again it's the hubs that really worry me!! I always do frame only, but not everyone can do this!


I have a set of the 29er 38mm asymm now. Like them! But for the Mayhem, I think I'm headed towards their "premium" 36 symmetrical. Just a bit lighter at the outer edge of rotational mass. Polyax washer and 14mm alloy nipplers and D-Lites spokes.

I agree w/ you on the Mavic hubs...their track record is total crap! I'm headed towards a set of Onyx. Heavy, but not rotational. The above 38 are laced to some I9s...and I'm looking fwd to some dead silence!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> I have a set of the 29er 38mm asymm now. Like them! But for the Mayhem, I think I'm headed towards their "premium" 36 symmetrical. Just a bit lighter at the outer edge of rotational mass. Polyax washer and 14mm alloy nipplers and D-Lites spokes.
> 
> I agree w/ you on the Mavic hubs...their track record is total crap! I'm headed towards a set of Onyx. Heavy, but not rotational. The above 38 are laced to some I9s...and I'm looking fwd to some dead silence!


We think alike!! I also have a set of Onyx they are the smoothest and fastest rolling hubs on the planet. The bearing spin forever, you can now get with the alloy driver and save some weight. I have the antifreeze color they almost glow in the dark with sapin cx ray spokes and Derby 35mm hoops, by far my stiffest wheel set. I have a set of Light Bicycles 38mm wide 27.5 + wheels with the Project 321 hubs they are now silent with 216 points of engagement that I will try on the Mayham, can't wait!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Tee hee hee...just got my frame


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> Tee hee hee...just got my frame


Got my first flat today on mine. Still loving this bike. Took the time today to actually set the suspension up somewhat so I'm expecting it to ride even better now.

I'm not crazy about the Mavic wheelset either. I have a standing Friday morning ride with one of the Spot guys and he rides the Mavics each time and likes em, a lot. He's fast on em and hasn't torn them up. He said they are under the Enve brand now. Price aside, I love Enve. They make a great product and back it up with a great warranty. That said, I have i9s on my bike but I probably would have kept the Mavics if they came with a wider rim.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dgw7000 said:


> I'm not a fan of Nextie for mtb rims, my local shop has had a few Nextie rims come back with breakage to thin outer walls. I have 6 sets of carbon rims 4 are Light Bicycles and all have been bullet proof more money than Nextie but worth it. Light Bicycles only does rims now, no other parts. I love the Project 321 hubs with 216 points of engagement and silent, or Dt Swiss 240 hubs 350 hubs on a budget. This is all my opinion of course!!


I have both. There's no real difference between them. Running pressure too low will still kill any rim. This is basically encouraged these days with wide rims and tires and flow-trails, so when the odd sharp rock does come out of nowhere, it's the end of the day for the rim more often than in years past. I have a set of Nexties that I've beat to hell, using them initially for enduro and DH riding/racing on an E29, then relacing them twice for XC on my fatbike-turned-skinny 29er and finally repainting and relacing them again for hard expert and endurance XC racing, to which they are still holding up great, 4 years down the road. I'm definitely getting my mileage out of them, and I don't ride easy at all.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Running pressure too low will still kill any rim.


Yup, this is why I'm running above 30psi (my pump's gauge, so prob off) on all my tires, and close to 40 psi on my DH rig (alum rims DT FR570), and spending so much time on the proper setup of my suspension.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> Got my first flat today on mine. Still loving this bike. Took the time today to actually set the suspension up somewhat so I'm expecting it to ride even better now.
> 
> I'm not crazy about the Mavic wheelset either. I have a standing Friday morning ride with one of the Spot guys and he rides the Mavics each time and likes em, a lot. He's fast on em and hasn't torn them up. He said they are under the Enve brand now. Price aside, I love Enve. They make a great product and back it up with a great warranty. That said, I have i9s on my bike but I probably would have kept the Mavics if they came with a wider rim.


Well, I'm eyeballing a set of Nextie rims. Their Premium layup rims have a 3-year warranty now. 
The Mavic hubs scares me! They've historically been absolute crap in the Crossmax line and the roadie Ksryium line. 
In my hub knowledge base, I've found that the DT 240s are the lightest, but costs the most when you factor in the 54 clutch discs. The Kings are the heaviest outside of the Onyx and has the most drag w/o being loaded. Onyx are the heaviest but dead silent and its bearings are crazy smooth, the Hadleys are the best bang for the buck and relatively light w/ the same POE as the King and you can pop replacement bearings in and out easily (with their tools), and I9 are good but loud AF, 2nd lightest, and cost between a Hadley and King. But, if you want their SS driver for the I9, it bumps the rear to THE most expensive hubs in this group.
I'd like to get my mitts on a set of Onyx...and apparently they have full stock on purple ano'd bits


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> I'd like to get my mitts on a set of Onyx...and apparently they have full stock on purple ano'd bits


Hum...a full set of purple Hope Tech 3 brakes w/ purple rotors from Merlincycles.com...
Check those prices!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Hum...a full set of purple Hope Tech 3 brakes w/ purple rotors from Merlincycles.com...
> Check those prices!


Yea I buy a lot of stuff from Merlin, great prices on Shimano to. I also get My Fox forks from Biker Bob! I just got back my 27.5+ wheel set from Project 321 with quiet 216 upgrade and Phil Wood bearings, hubs are purple!!

What fork are you going with? Drive train? Everyone should watch out for the race face next SL crank They are breaking left and right the pedal inserts come looseand also crack in that area. I have had 2 fail, one sl and the new G4. I think the G 4 are worse. I here they have the R coming out that is more suited for trail use.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Yea I buy a lot of stuff from Merlin, great prices on Shimano to. I also get My Fox forks from Biker Bob! I just got back my 27.5+ wheel set from Project 321 with quiet 216 upgrade and Phil Wood bearings, hubs are purple!!
> 
> What fork are you going with? Drive train? Everyone should watch out for the race face next SL crank They are breaking left and right the panel they are breaking left and right the pedal inserts come loose and also crack in that area. I have had 2 fail.


Fork will be my 2015 36 Float off of my Hightower as will the X2, where I can adjust the travel w/o having to buy an air shaft. I found a freshly serviced DHX2 to replace the X2 on the Hightower. I ordered a 2018 36 Float that will go on my Hightower, with a 20mm axle. I have a spare/backup Pike w/ a couple of air shafts in 160 and 140, so the front wheels have the ability to go back and forth between 20x110 and 15x100 and I can slap it on either bike.

On the Next SL...were they the older ones or the new G4s? I did pick up a set of G4s.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Fork will be my 2015 36 Float off of my Hightower as will the X2, where I can adjust the travel w/o having to buy an air shaft. I found a freshly serviced DHX2 to replace the X2 on the Hightower. I ordered a 2018 36 Float that will go on my Hightower, with a 20mm axle. I have a spare/backup Pike w/ a couple of air shafts in 160 and 140, so the front wheels have the ability to go back and forth between 20x110 and 15x100 and I can slap it on either bike.
> 
> On the Next SL...were they the older ones or the new G4s? I did pick up a set of G4s.


27.5+, 38mm LB with Sapim CX rays and Project 321 Hubs. I thought I had a pict of the G4 crank arm to show!! 1687g with XD driver for the set with tape and valves, 28 hole. Bonty 2.8 tires are 778 g each, I think Bontrager makes the best tires on the planet!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> 27.5+, 38mm LB with Sapim CX rays and Project 321 Hubs. I thought I had a pict of the G4 crank arm to show!!


What do they weigh?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Taking my large frame to Loveland, CO to have a Cytoe downtube plate mode made. You guys will be able to get one for your frame soon


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Pau11y said:


> Taking my large frame to Loveland, CO to have a Cytoe downtube plate mode made. You guys will be able to get one for your frame soon


How are these different than stock?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

I wouldn't call stock a "plate"...more like a...pad. I can see Cytoe making it so it just bolts on and use that pad as the cushion.

Think 1/8" thick piece of plastic...not foam.

I've kicked up enough chunks on my Nomad and Hightower (both have plates) that the mark on the plate might have meant a hole in the carbon.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> I wouldn't call stock a "plate"...more like a...pad. I can see Cytoe making it so it just bolts on and use that pad as the cushion.
> 
> Think 1/8" thick piece of plastic...not foam.
> 
> I've kicked up enough chunks on my Nomad and Hightower (both have plates) that the mark on the plate might have meant a hole in the carbon.


 Looks like Thursday is the day I will be ordering spot Mayham 29er, can anybody post more pictures of the black frame. The red color does it look more red or more orange in person? Some information on dropper post do not get the race face turbine. Nobody can service it like dirt labs or others, race face will not supply parts what a joke !


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine is dirty right now. I prefer black because in sunlight I can see the carbon weave checker patter all over. Plus I can change look by decals and colored pieces. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Looks like Thursday is the day I will be ordering spot Mayham 29er, can anybody post more pictures of the black frame. The red color does it look more red or more orange in person? Some information on dropper post do not get the race face turbine. Nobody can service it like dirt labs or others, race face will not supply parts what a joke !


The red is more like a tomato red...not orange, imo.
I went w/ black too...and gonna pair it w/ purple ano bits 

OH! FYI, Merlin Cycles in the UK has the BEST prices on Hope brakes (I got purple ones)...E4 for the front, and X2 for the rear.

And, speaking of X2...I'm transferring the Float X2 off of my Hightower to the Mayhem 

Oh, and one last...I typically wrap a frame in the ISC helicopter tape before I start building. But ISC doesn't make rolls of heli tape in matte finish. So, found me some 3M Ventureshield that I can cut patterns off of. It's 8mils thick...


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

My black large frame came in a few days ago. It looks very good. I will be putting on a X2 and 36 up front. I have a new 2017 160mm 36 and I am trying to decide what travel to reduce it to.
Has anyone tried a 150mm or 140mm fork? How does it ride/climb?
I feel 130mm up front is not going to be enough.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a 140mm, 29er fork with a 2.8 27.5 tires. All good. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

DSC_0133.jpg
DSC_0135.jpg


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

voob said:


> My black large frame came in a few days ago. It looks very good. I will be putting on a X2 and 36 up front. I have a new 2017 160mm 36 and I am trying to decide what travel to reduce it to.
> Has anyone tried a 150mm or 140mm fork? How does it ride/climb?
> I feel 130mm up front is not going to be enough.


The Spot guys are running their 36 at 150, but with the MRP Ramp Control over charged so the fork is sucked down 10mm.
They claim it's the most supple setup they've ever had on the Mayhem.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> I have a 140mm, 29er fork with a 2.8 27.5 tires. All good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What is your opinion on using a 150mm fork


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> The Spot guys are running their 36 at 150, but with the MRP Ramp Control over charged so the fork is sucked down 10mm.
> They claim it's the most supple setup they've ever had on the Mayhem.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yes that is what I will end up doing. I already have the MRP and waiting for Ethan to send me the O-ring required for this set up.
Trying to figure out if I should leave it at 160 and suck it down to 150.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

voob said:


> What is your opinion on using a 150mm fork


I don't really know. I would defer to the guys and spot, since they are actually doing it. My140 was bought directly from push and modified prior to me getting it so performance is pretty good for the 140. However I don't really have a need where I ride for 150 so I have never thought about it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

voob said:


> Yes that is what I will end up doing. I already have the MRP and waiting for Ethan to send me the O-ring required for this set up.
> Trying to figure out if I should leave it at 160 and suck it down to 150.


You need a new air piston rod?
I'm gonna move my 2015 36 over from the Hightower. There's that rod chamber to tweak in that years fork.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

Do I need a new piston rod for 2017 fork?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

voob said:


> Do I need a new piston rod for 2017 fork?


I have no idea... Ethan question.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

I am sure he will guide me through when I do the conversion.
Did you get the frame from Ethan? He included a custom rubber mud protector for the rear link on mine.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

voob said:


> I am sure he will guide me through when I do the conversion.
> Did you get the frame from Ethan? He included a custom rubber mud protector for the rear link on mine.


Yes I did, but no he didn't.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

oops. Ask him for one. It is actually easy to make. I will take a picture and post it.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

voob said:


> oops. Ask him for one. It is actually easy to make. I will take a picture and post it.


Nah, I'm good.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Nah, I'm good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input on color and the picts!! Yea I love that carbon on the black, so it will be black!

I wish I could get a 29er fork with 46 or lower offset, have you guys read about the new Transition 2018 SBG bikes coming out on there 29er bikes they will have 42-46 fork offsets. Fox is working with them to make the forks. If you go on there sit there is a cool video that talks about it. I discovered the same thing with my Transition TranAm hardtail single speed 29er a Pike 46mm offset fork. The front end feels much more glued to the ground than with my Fox 34 with 51mm offset on the same bike with the same tire. I will play with the 46mm fork on the Mayham and compare it to my new 2018 51mm offset fork pike that I have. In my opinion it does not slow the steering down but makes it feel more natural and weights the front end better and sightly decreases the wheel base slightly. I think in the future we will see a turn to lower set back angles.

Also I use Shelter Impact Absorption clear tape on down tube, this stuff is almost 1/8 inch thick and also acts as sound deadener. I use Xpel clear guard on the rest of frame. It goes on wet so its easier to place, I have used it on so many bikes that now I an expert at installing it, its hard to see after it dries.

Anyone looking for the best bash guard that connects to ISCG tabs at BB. Get the Absoluteblack Taco Bashguard.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Thanks for the input on color and the picts!! Yea I love that carbon on the black, so it will be black!
> 
> I wish I could get a 29er fork with 46 or lower offset, have you guys read about the new Transition 2018 SBG bikes coming out on there 29er bikes they will have 42-46 fork offsets. Fox is working with them to make the forks. If you go on there sit there is a cool video that talks about it. I discovered the same thing with my Transition TranAm hardtail single speed 29er a Pike 46mm offset fork. The front end feels much more glued to the ground than with my Fox 34 with 51mm offset on the same bike with the same tire. I will play with the 46mm fork on the Mayham and compare it to my new 2018 51mm offset fork pike that I have. In my opinion it does not slow the steering down but makes it feel more natural and weights the front end better and sightly decreases the wheel base slightly. I think in the future we will see a turn to lower set back angles.
> 
> Also I use Shelter Impact Absorption clear tape on down tube, this stuff is almost 1/8 inch thick and also acts as sound deadener. I use Xpel clear guard on the rest of frame. It goes on wet so its easier to place, I have used it on so many bikes that now I an expert at installing it, its hard to see after it dries.


I'm sitting on a 46mm rake Pike. Just happened to have gotten a 140mm air shaft too 
I picked one up for about $400 ways back, that had some stanchy and lowersscratches. I then found a brand new set of lowers for $60, and then made an offer to some ebayer for $130 for a brand new set of 46mm CSU  Yeah, prob ended up paying too much for the thing when all said and done...
A bit reluctant to run it full time because I run 20mmTA on the 36s w/ the bolted clamp. No twisting can be felt on the 36, but I can...a little...on the 15mmQR forks.


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

the pics


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

Some interesting info regarding fork offset in this review on pinkbike:

" My ride testing was about making a slacker bike than was then commonplace, and then to test the two offsets that were available from RockShox at the time; 51 and 46 millimeters (Fox obviously were and still are at 44mm). I did simple back to back runs on the same hardtail with a 69-degree head angle, 70-millimeter stem, a 700-millimeter front center and 700-millimeter bars. Clearly, the 46-millimeter offset fork bike was more stable downhill at speed, whereas the 51-millimeter fork simply promoted steering and correction oscillations that I felt almost needed a click of steering damper (if such a thing could exist on an MTB) to make the bike feel the same as the 46. That seemed very clear to me. I didn't find the bike was at all compromised at other times, running the extra trail, and even if it had been, the importance of stability and confidence at high speed on an off-road downhill far outweighed any other negatives. So, we've always followed the reduced offset with slacker head angle philosophy with on-trail performance in mind rather than the car-park test in mind."

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/whyte-s-150-carbon-rs-review.html


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

voob said:


> the pics


Again, it's just not that much of a concern, especially here in CO where we almost never see wet trails. Also, The Mayhem's config seems to lend itself to mountain a fork Mucky Nutz fender back there...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Patriotic scheme









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Patriotic scheme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo betta 

All joking aside, a white w/ black lettering does look good, no?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Pau11y said:


> Mo betta
> 
> All joking aside, a white w/ black lettering does look good, no?
> 
> View attachment 1147285


What do you mean?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Black large frame on the way. I feel like a kid in a candy store!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Patriotic scheme: red, white, and blue.

Red, black, and blue is what I typically look like after my bike throws me a beating ??

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Yeah. Not really any white though. There is silver or gray. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Yeah. Not really any white though. There is silver or gray.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's why I "negative" your pic, to get some white in there... And I think it looks pretty good, that white, blue, black scheme, no?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

Pau11y - Did you take your Mayhem to Cytoe to have a downtube plate sized? Please post pictures when you receive and install. I live in Phoenix where frames and wheels endure a loose rock beating. I will be ordering one as soon as they are available.

Thanks for posting that tip.



Pau11y said:


> I wouldn't call stock a "plate"...more like a...pad. I can see Cytoe making it so it just bolts on and use that pad as the cushion.
> 
> Think 1/8" thick piece of plastic...not foam.
> 
> I've kicked up enough chunks on my Nomad and Hightower (both have plates) that the mark on the plate might have meant a hole in the carbon.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

CDIDriver said:


> Pau11y - Did you take your Mayhem to Cytoe to have a downtube plate sized? Please post pictures when you receive and install. I live in Phoenix where frames and wheels endure a loose rock beating. I will be ordering one as soon as they are available.
> 
> Thanks for posting that tip.


No worries; I shall 
Yeah, I'm a member of GroAZ...know Kimmie?


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks, I was aware of GroAZ and their trail work and advocacy, I don't Kimmie. 

Thanks Pau11y and looking forward to Cytoe's fabrication.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

CDIDriver said:


> Thanks, I was aware of GroAZ and their trail work and advocacy, I don't Kimmie.
> 
> Thanks Pau11y and looking forward to Cytoe's fabrication.


I should have frame Saturday, all parts are used except Head set, BB, Stem and waiting on Fox 150mm dropper. I hope the 150mm dropper will go low enough in large frame for me at 5'10 and 31.5 inseam. It will probably need to be all the way down on seat tube. I have short legs with long torso and arms.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

CDIDriver said:


> Thanks, I was aware of GroAZ and their trail work and advocacy, I don't Kimmie.
> 
> Thanks Pau11y and looking forward to Cytoe's fabrication.


Here just finished it.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Here just finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is one nice looking frame! Is that a large and what size dropper are you going with?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> That is one nice looking frame! Is that a large and what size dropper are you going with?


150 Fox

Woo, I found a used Monarch Plus for cheap that I'm gonna try with my spare Pike. But it's gonna get a 36 and X2.
Also picked up a pair of Nextie 36/29, outer/inner widths, and I'm trying to see if I can get a set of P321s to build them on. Ann's purple FTMFW 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> 150 Fox
> 
> Woo, I found a used Monarch Plus for cheap that I'm gonna try with my spare Pike. But it's gonna get a 36 and X2.
> Also picked up a pair of Nextie 36/29, outer/inner widths, and I'm trying to see if I can get a set of P321s to build them on. Ann's purple FTMFW
> ...


Cool you will love P321 with the new drive system, and now they are using the EZO bearings from Japan make sure the one's you get have them. The other enduro bearings were junk. The ano on the hubs are also much better quality than I9, no fading in the sun!! Jake at Project 321 is the Man. I like Dave at Speed dreams 'great wheel builder' and gives good prices.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

voob said:


> My black large frame came in a few days ago. It looks very good. I will be putting on a X2 and 36 up front. I have a new 2017 160mm 36 and I am trying to decide what travel to reduce it to.
> Has anyone tried a 150mm or 140mm fork? How does it ride/climb?
> I feel 130mm up front is not going to be enough.


I have 3 rides on a medium black MAYHEM now. I put a 150mm Yari fork on it along with a flat handlebar so it would not get too tall. I am pleasantly surprised that it still climbs well with the downhill oriented build. No wheel flop and I cleaned a technical climb at Lair O'the Bear (CO Front Range) that I haven't made in 20 yrs of trying on THE FIRST TRY!

Totally in love with this bike and can't wait for more riding. I sold my Rollik to build this up and am also pleasantly surprised it has "pop" when hitting fun trail features & doesn't feel stuck to the ground like my other 29ers.

AWESOME!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

twowheelfunman said:


> I have 3 rides on a medium black MAYHEM now. I put a 150mm Yari fork on it along with a flat handlebar so it would get too tall. I am pleasantly surprised that it still climbs well with the downhill oriented build. No wheel flop and I cleaned a technical climb at Lair O'the Bear (CO Front Range) that I haven't made in 20 yrs of trying on THE FIRST TRY!
> 
> Totally in love with this bike and can't wait for more riding. I sold my Rollik to build this up and am also pleasantly surprised it has "pop" when hitting fun trail features & doesn't feel stuck to the ground like my other 29ers.
> 
> AWESOME!


150mm may be the ticket!! I here the new 2018 pike for 29er wheels will go 150mm soon, parts will be released August 21st.

The build has begun!!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Been getting mine dialed in. Seat placement is crucial since it has the steep seat tube. Also set shock pressure at 85% of your weight and dial in from there. That is if you have the stock shock. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Been getting mine dialed in. Seat placement is crucial since it has the steep seat tube. Also set shock pressure at 85% of your weight and dial in from there. That is if you have the stock shock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the info. Looks like this 150 dropper is going to be real close for me and my height. That little piece of foam on the downtube is not much, not the best pack job either frame was all loose inside the box. Not being picky just stating facts! This frame is definitely built well.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> That is one nice looking frame! Is that a large and what size dropper are you going with?


Thanks for the loan Paul11y. This protection plate can be ordered through my ad: Rock protection for Santa Cruz, Niner, Ibis, Turner, Yeti, and Spot frames - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## sacki (Apr 15, 2017)

I am also about to join the club of happy Mayhem owners.
The bike is still in the progress of getting completed, but now I am only waiting for the wheelset to get finished.
Here are some impressions of the build:








































































































In case someone is interested, you may check out the build thread in another (unfortunately German) forum:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trailbike-aufbauthread-spot-mayhem-29.849495/

Cheers
Sacki


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

sacki said:


> I am also about to join the club of happy Mayhem owners.
> The bike is still in the progress of getting completed, but now I am only waiting for the wheelset to get finished.
> Here are some impressions of the build:
> View attachment 1148240
> ...


What fork?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 12snap (Mar 11, 2004)

I pulled this pic from the German thread that sacki linked.








More info pulled from the translated thread.
weight: 2085g uncut. 
The fork has original 160mm spring travel at an installation height of 550mm. Offset: 46mm. 
By adjusting the negative spring it is trimmed to a height of 540mm, and an adaptation of the positive chamber with additional end stop reduces the spring travel by 10mm. 
Power in total: 540mm installation height and 140mm spring travel.


----------



## sacki (Apr 15, 2017)

X-Fusion Revel. It is originally designed as a 27.5 fork with 160mm of travel and A2C of 550mm.
So I modified the negative spring, to get an A2C of 540mm and also reduced the travel by 10mm on the bottom out end to get enough clearence for big 29er tires at full bottom out (crown-tire).
Also modified the positve chamber volume to keep the ramp-up at the end of the travel.

Final Specs:

Travel: ~140mm
A2C: 540mm
Fork rake: 46mm
Weight: 2080g (uncut steerer)
Axle/Hub: 20x110 (non-boost) :thumbsup:

Whoops, someone was faster, sorry.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

sacki said:


> X-Fusion Revel. It is originally designed as a 27.5 fork with 160mm of travel and A2C of 550mm.
> So I modified the negative spring, to get an A2C of 540mm and also reduced the travel by 10mm on the bottom out end to get enough clearence for big 29er tires at full bottom out (crown-tire).
> Also modified the positve chamber volume to keep the ramp-up at the end of the travel.
> 
> ...


Beautiful build, really like it.

My color is now being changed just the red on inside of rear triangle and the down tube. I'm going to match the silver to the Spot logo, I have had too many red bikes need a change!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

A 46mm rake, 140mm travel murdered out Pike RCT3 just got put together and on my frame. This will be a backup fork that can also be extended to 160 for my Hightower. 

The 36 is waiting for an air shaft/piston to get it from 160 down to 140.

The matte clear bra stuff should be here tomorrow.

The purple Hope brakes are somewhere in Belgium...

The Nextie 36/29 premium rims are on their way from China.

And, gonna pull the trigger on some ano'd purple P321 hubs tomorrow, methinks.

It's gonna be a strange assortment of colors...K-coat gold on fork, shock and dropper. Ano'd purple hubs, nipples, stem cap, brakes, rotors and seatpost collar. Silver/gray letters on frame, bar, rims, cranks, stainless braided hoses, and shifter housing. And finally red panels on the frame... It should stand out!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> It's gonna be a strange assortment of colors... It should stand out!


Ya think? Are you doing the Push thing on the 36 now and not the MRP ramp?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> Ya think? Are you doing the Push thing on the 36 now and not the MRP ramp?


Oh hell no! I'm building the Mayhem up as a lighter trail bike. If I want that expensive spring hot mess, I'd slap it on the Hightower. I'm also not putting the MRP on the '18 36...won't realize the same thing you can w/ the plunger rod air spring that Fox had. It's now the dimple thing, just like the Pike.

I got my dirty little mitts on a pretty clapped out Monarch Plus, which I'm gonna apply some tuning voodoo on. I can also tweak the Pike pretty well. So, it might be that I can get a Rockshox based squishy bits and get it feeling better than out of the box. AND, it'll have a slight weight advantage vs the 36/X2 combo I'm gonna run. So, on those high country epics...the RS stuff goes on, else, it's Fox stuff


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Oh hell no! I'm building the Mayhem up as a lighter trail bike. If I want that expensive spring hot mess, I'd slap it on the Hightower. I'm also not putting the MRP on the '18 36...won't realize the same thing you can w/ the plunger rod air spring that Fox had. It's now the dimple thing, just like the Pike.
> 
> I got my dirty little mitts on a pretty clapped out Monarch Plus, which I'm gonna apply some tuning voodoo on. I can also tweak the Pike pretty well. So, it might be that I can get a Rockshox based squishy bits and get it feeling better than out of the box. AND, it'll have a slight weight advantage vs the 36/X2 combo I'm gonna run. So, on those high country epics...the RS stuff goes on, else, it's Fox stuff


Ok mine should be done Monday I hope, anymore ride reports now that you guys been riding this Mayham for a while. Someone at a competitive cyclist said it was finicky to set up the rear shock are you guys finding that true ?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Ok mine should be done Monday I hope, anymore ride reports now that you guys been riding this Mayham for a while. Someone at a competitive cyclist said it was finicky to set up the rear shock are you guys finding that true ?


Still putting on clear bra...
But on the one demo ride I had, I just ended up just opening up the shock to wide open and had a blast. 
I'm looking at a set of offset bushings to bring down the bb a touch...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Still putting on clear bra...
> But on the one demo ride I had, I just ended up just opening up the shock to wide open and had a blast.
> I'm looking at a set of offset bushings to bring down the bb a touch...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yea I had the whole rear of bike a part, Really easy to work on bushings and bearings when needed. They use rubber o rings as dust and water shields around the end caps. The bearings are nothing special probably Chinese, but not sure!

I made it so I can go any color on this bike now.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Yea I had the whole rear of bike a part, Really easy to work on bushings and bearings when needed. They use rubber o rings as dust and water shields around the end caps. The bearings are nothing special probably Chinese, but not sure!
> 
> I made it so I can go any color on this bike now.


Hum, maybe I will take it apart to do the rear triangle...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> Ok mine should be done Monday I hope, anymore ride reports now that you guys been riding this Mayham for a while. Someone at a competitive cyclist said it was finicky to set up the rear shock are you guys finding that true ?


Nope. Set at 85% of weight. Adjusted rebound. Also tested using Shockwiz. So far so good.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

dgw7000 said:


> Ok mine should be done Monday I hope, anymore ride reports now that you guys been riding this Mayham for a while. Someone at a competitive cyclist said it was finicky to set up the rear shock are you guys finding that true ?


Haha, not even close. I set the air to 85% of my weight, put it in open and haven't thought about it since. I use all my travel but never feel it bottom out. I can also stand up and pedal up hill. The design of how the bike uses the rear shock was a big selling point for me. On previous bikes i had always shelled out the dough for a nice shock with a climb switch because I am real sensitive to pedal bob and just mush in general.

I'm really liking this bike more and more each time I get out on it. I'm crushing my summer climbing goals(how do you ride that rocky left hand turn on chimney?) and setting new PRs on the descents.

I got it out on a big high country ride last week and it just crushed it like i expected. I feel like I could climb all day on this bike. No squirming around on the seat trying to get comfortable finding the right spot. When it time to get rowdy i just drop the seat and have no trouble keeping up with my long travel brethren that struggled like hell on the climb up.

My only complaint is with Maxxis for not having a grown man size tire in double down casing.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> Adjusted rebound.


Well poop, now I have to fiddle with mine just because.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> Haha, not even close. I set the air to 85% of my weight, put it in open and haven't thought about it since. I use all my travel but never feel it bottom out. I can also stand up and pedal up hill. The design of how the bike uses the rear shock was a big selling point for me. On previous bikes i had always shelled out the dough for a nice shock with a climb switch because I am real sensitive to pedal bob and just mush in general.
> 
> I'm really liking this bike more and more each time I get out on it. I'm crushing my summer climbing goals(how do you ride that rocky left hand turn on chimney?) and setting new PRs on the descents.
> 
> ...


That squirming thing while climbing is the exact problem I'm having with my 2016 Trek Fuel EX 9.9 since I made it more trail oriented with 130mm fork "120mm spec" shorter stem and wide 780mm bars and the back end feels squirmy now.

My Mayham should stand out since it's the only one in this color!! Shown with my lightest race wheels 1378g for the set. 28 hole 27mm wide, Sapim CX Ray spokes DT Swiss 350 staight-pull hubs. Hubs came on 2016 Pivot 429 trail. I torn the alloy rims off and had the LB rims built up, so far holding up great!!


----------



## Smmcpherron (Aug 7, 2009)

*I am 6' 4" and the Mayhem fits me perfectly with a 50mm stem.*



CO29 said:


> Anybody in the 6'4" range been on an extra large? I'm pretty proportional inseam/upper body. If 5'10' works on large it seems like maybe XL might be a little smallish?


 I love sitting up in the middle of the bike, and I have much more control over the bike, especially in tricky sections and switchbacks. The bike is amazing. This a huge improvement over traditional geometry. I bought the spot frame to replace a traditional bike frame, with Salsa geometry. I have 4 bikes, and the Mayhem has by far the best geometry for tall dudes. My Lynskey full squish is close but not quite as steep a seat tube. My other bikes have traditional geo, and, yes, I can ride them, but wow, climbing steep tech stuff is hard and dangerous in comparison. Tall guys with long legs are sitting to far back on steep climbs with old school bikes, and the Spot solves that problem. Besides, everthing else is wonderful on the Spot. As stated before, pedaling is efficient. I am on a loaner fork, and will post a full review once mi Pike plus gets installed.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Smmcpherron said:


> I love sitting up in the middle of the bike, and I have much more control over the bike, especially in tricky sections and switchbacks. The bike is amazing. This a huge improvement over traditional geometry. I bought the spot frame to replace a traditional bike frame, with Salsa geometry. I have 4 bikes, and the Mayhem has by far the best geometry for tall dudes. My Lynskey full squish is close but not quite as steep a seat tube. My other bikes have traditional geo, and, yes, I can ride them, but wow, climbing steep tech stuff is hard and dangerous in comparison. Tall guys with long legs are sitting to far back on steep climbs with old school bikes, and the Spot solves that problem. Besides, everthing else is wonderful on the Spot. As stated before, pedaling is efficient. I am on a loaner fork, and will post a full review once mi Pike plus gets installed.


 Well it looks like the 150 dropper is not gonna work in my application 10mm too high, this really sucks now I have to go down to the 125 mm. Now build is going to be delayed a few more days again !!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

So, Race Face BSA30 BB + one spacer on the drive side BB cup + Next SL G4, and non-Boost OneUp Switch Cinch spider put the ring miiiiiiight close to the rear mech housing strap-down bolt. I think I need to put a Boost spider on the cranks!

Also, 23mm inner width rim w/ the E-Thirteen TRS+ 29x2.35 tire is tiiiight! You'll need to squeeze the rear wheel into the dropout, and there's less than 3/16" clearance between the tire and chainstay yoke at the BB. I think I need to change the rear tire out to a 2.3 DHR2 just to get some room back there for rocks to fall thru.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

I ride a Canfield EPO and an Ibis Ripley LS. I love both bikes. I am looking to add a third, longer travel bike to my quiver. My Local trails are southwest Pennsylvania. Typical rooty, rocky eastern USA terrain. Not a ton of elevation drop. I am looking for a longer travel bike because I make a few trips a year to Pisgah National Forest. Brevard and Asheville area. Super chunky trails. Lots of Gnar. I also do some riding and racing in West Virginia which is super rocky. My question is do you think the MAYHEM is different enough from my Ripley LS to add to my quiver. I was looking for something with at least 140mm frame travel but can't stop reading and thinking about the Mayhem. I would build it with 140mm fork and on the all mountain side of things. The Mayhem seems really intriguing. But it's still only 10mm more travel than my Ripley. But I can see it being a great all around bike that could be more capable than my Ripley. I do love a bike that can climb. And the Mayhem seems to fit that bill. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

coolhand80 said:


> I ride a Canfield EPO and an Ibis Ripley LS. I love both bikes. I am looking to add a third, longer travel bike to my quiver. My Local trails are southwest Pennsylvania. Typical rooty, rocky eastern USA terrain. Not a ton of elevation drop. I am looking for a longer travel bike because I make a few trips a year to Pisgah National Forest. Brevard and Asheville area. Super chunky trails. Lots of Gnar. I also do some riding and racing in West Virginia which is super rocky. My question is do you think the MAYHEM is different enough from my Ripley LS to add to my quiver. I was looking for something with at least 140mm frame travel but can't stop reading and thinking about the Mayhem. I would build it with 140mm fork and on the all mountain side of things. The Mayhem seems really intriguing. But it's still only 10mm more travel than my Ripley. But I can see it being a great all around bike that could be more capable than my Ripley. I do love a bike that can climb. And the Mayhem seems to fit that bill. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trailflo in Pittsburgh has a demo. I am in Maryland and it works well here.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Trailflo in Pittsburgh has a demo. I am in Maryland and it works well here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Funny you should say that. I just called Tom (Trailflo) and set up a demo for tomorrow. I live in the Pittsburgh area and ride with the trailflo crew often. Great people. Have to rode your Mojo since you got the Mayhem Bogeydog?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

coolhand80 said:


> Funny you should say that. I just called Tom (Trailflo) and set up a demo for tomorrow. I live in the Pittsburgh area and ride with the trailflo crew often. Great people. Have to rode your Mojo since you got the Mayhem Bogeydog?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I switched the parts over to the Mayhem so the Mojo 3 is naked.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> So, Race Face BSA30 BB + one spacer on the drive side BB cup + Next SL G4, and non-Boost OneUp Switch Cinch spider put the ring miiiiiiight close to the rear mech housing strap-down bolt. I think I need to put a Boost spider on the cranks!
> 
> Also, 23mm inner width rim w/ the E-Thirteen TRS+ 29x2.35 tire is tiiiight! You'll need to squeeze the rear wheel into the dropout, and there's less than 3/16" clearance between the tire and chainstay yoke at the BB. I think I need to change the rear tire out to a 2.3 DHR2 just to get some room back there for rocks to fall thru.


How big is that E13? I was riding 2.4 DHR2 WT on 36 inner with no issues.

And as much as I like my Mayhem there isnt any point in having it and a Ripley. MY buddy rides a Ripley and I really like it but you'd have two bikes for basically the same purpose and trails. N+1, I know.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

coolhand80 said:


> I ride a Canfield EPO and an Ibis Ripley LS. I love both bikes. I am looking to add a third, longer travel bike to my quiver. My Local trails are southwest Pennsylvania. Typical rooty, rocky eastern USA terrain. Not a ton of elevation drop. I am looking for a longer travel bike because I make a few trips a year to Pisgah National Forest. Brevard and Asheville area. Super chunky trails. Lots of Gnar. I also do some riding and racing in West Virginia which is super rocky. My question is do you think the MAYHEM is different enough from my Ripley LS to add to my quiver. I was looking for something with at least 140mm frame travel but can't stop reading and thinking about the Mayhem. I would build it with 140mm fork and on the all mountain side of things. The Mayhem seems really intriguing. But it's still only 10mm more travel than my Ripley. But I can see it being a great all around bike that could be more capable than my Ripley. I do love a bike that can climb. And the Mayhem seems to fit that bill. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets us know how you like the demo Mayham compared to your LS Ripley!! I almost bought the Ripley before the bought my Fuel EX 9.9, I can't wait to compare the Mayham to my Fuel that I love and not selling.

I have also noticed the lack of tire clearance back there, I'm swapping out Racing Ralph's 2.35 for Maxxis Icon 2.35 that are huge volume tires. I hope I can fit them. I going with 46 WolfTooth on my Sram XO1 11 speed cassette and 30 tooth AB Oval chain ring, should have plenty of range and only gained only 10 grams over the old Sram 42 tooth alloy cog. I think Thursday the day for completion.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> Lets us know how you like the demo Mayham compared to your LS Ripley!! I almost bought the Ripley before the bought my Fuel EX 9.9, I can't wait to compare the Mayham to my Fuel that I love and not selling.
> 
> I have also noticed the lack of tire clearance back there, I'm swapping out Racing Ralph's 2.35 for Maxxis Icon 2.35 that are huge volume tires. I hope I can fit them, I think Thursday the day for completion.


Yeah if nothing else the Demo ride will give me a good comparison to my Ripley. I will then contemplate maybe swapping everything over to the Mayhem and selling the Rip. Should be a ripping good time. The tire clearance has me slightly worried as there is always peanut butter mud around me here. Excited to hear your review of the Mayham.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have 27.5 2.8s and they are fine. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I have 27.5 2.8s and they are fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Which tires are you using and on what rim? Do you know if a 3.0 would fit?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> I have 27.5 2.8s and they are fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I meant to say 29er tire clearance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Which tires are you using and on what rim? Do you know if a 3.0 would fit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ibis 742, not sure about 3.0

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

This bike effing rips. A ripping good time. More stable and monster truckish than the Rip. Still playful and poppy. Handles almost as good as the Rip. High speed Chunder was just straight line through. Really fun bike. Steep seat tube angle makes climbing a breeze. Better than the Rip. More centered body position. I have been wanting a little more travel bike and this seems to be a good compromise. The living link leaf spring is amazing. I loved the feel of the suspension. I left it open the whole time. Having the steep STA with the seat slammed gave me so much room to get back and low. Loved it. The geo is perfect. I like it a lot. It's definitely a different bike than my Ripley. But I don't see me needing both bikes. I don't see me getting off the Mayhem to ride the Rip. The Mayhem handles the big square hits and high speed chunder so much better. I think I will be selling the Ripley and moving everything over to a black Mayhem. I will need a boost wheelset though. Might sell the frame and fork and try to pick up an MRP Ribbon. Here are a few pics. I had a 2.5 DHF on the front and a 2.4 DHR on the rear. Clearance was good.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Ibis 742, not sure about 3.0
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The Mayham has arrived here in DE, weight as is with pedals 26.96. Tomorrow will be the shakedown ride, front end is definitely lower than the Fuel EX with equal spacers under stem. I like the way the front end feels just riding around the house. Check it out!!


----------



## sacki (Apr 15, 2017)

dgw7000 said:


> Well it looks like the 150 dropper is not gonna work in my application 10mm too high, this really sucks now I have to go down to the 125 mm. Now build is going to be delayed a few more days again !!


I don´t mean to advertise for my own benefits, but this might help, if another 150mm dropper is a bit too long:
https://www.bikeyoke.de/en/dropper-posts/revive-160/
I have in inseam of 88cm and I can run a 185 dropper in a large Mayhem. And I have about 15mm left to go deeper with the dropper into the frame.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Coolhand - Thanks. I've got a Ripley OG and I find your comparison very interessting for a future upgrade. Will a 2.6" tyre fit in the rear? I need at least to fit an Ardent 2.4" (60 mm).


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

coolhand80 said:


> This bike effing rips. A ripping good time. More stable and monster truckish than the Rip. Still playful and poppy. Handles almost as good as the Rip. High speed Chunder was just straight line through. Really fun bike. Steep seat tube angle makes climbing a breeze. Better than the Rip. More centered body position. I have been wanting a little more travel bike and this seems to be a good compromise. The living link leaf spring is amazing. I loved the feel of the suspension. I left it open the whole time. Having the steep STA with the seat slammed gave me so much room to get back and low. Loved it. The geo is perfect. I like it a lot. It's definitely a different bike than my Ripley. But I don't see me needing both bikes. I don't see me getting off the Mayhem to ride the Rip. The Mayhem handles the big square hits and high speed chunder so much better. I think I will be selling the Ripley and moving everything over to a black Mayhem. I will need a boost wheelset though. Might sell the frame and fork and try to pick up an MRP Ribbon. Here are a few pics. I had a 2.5 DHF on the front and a 2.4 DHR on the rear. Clearance was good.
> View attachment 1149991
> View attachment 1149992
> View attachment 1149993
> ...


Nice ride.

If you're thinking of a Ribbon I have a brand new one I'm selling. I got it and then changed my mind about the build I was doing. PM me if interested.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

simenf said:


> Coolhand - Thanks. I've got a Ripley OG and I find your comparison very interessting for a future upgrade. Will a 2.6" tyre fit in the rear? I need at least to fit an Ardent 2.4" (60 mm).


I don't think a 2.6" tyre will fit. Maybe a 2.5". An Ardent 2.4" will definitely fit. The DHR 2.4 WT I had on had nice clearance on the chainstay sides. Clearance is only a problem on this bike with very tall tires. The tires do get close to the yoke area. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Good feedback. I've emailed Spot about it too. I feel that 2.6" is a must for me, as I probably wouldn't bother with changing wheel sets between 29 and 27+. But, then again, having two wheel sets are sometimes what keeps you riding if one blows up.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> How big is that E13? I was riding 2.4 DHR2 WT on 36 inner with no issues.
> 
> And as much as I like my Mayhem there isnt any point in having it and a Ripley. MY buddy rides a Ripley and I really like it but you'd have two bikes for basically the same purpose and trails. N+1, I know.


Soooo...which are you selling, the Mayhem or the Ripley? 

The e13 grows LARGE! It's on par or even bigger than a 2.5 DHF, after it's stretched. But, I managed to rip a nob off and tore another 60% off...it's just flapping there! I need to email E13 and see if they'll hook me up w/ a replacement.

I think the Minion WT tires are wide, but not tall. It's the tall tires I'm having issues with.

Oh, the build is done, but no pics yet...finished it last night.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey, dumb question...
Anyone else having issues w/ how close the ND crank arm comes to the brake hose strapping? 

I'm running Hope w/ their 5mm braided hose and Next SL G4. I ended up having to put a 2.5mm BB cup spacer on, take the pre-load collar off the crankarm and use a wavy spring washer and a 1mm alum spacer to get the spacing...and it's still only about 1.5mm away from that strap!


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Spot says 2.4" is max for 29, 2.8" for 27+.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Pau11y said:


> Hey, dumb question...
> Anyone else having issues w/ how close the ND crank arm comes to the brake hose strapping?
> 
> I'm running Hope w/ their 5mm braided hose and Next SL G4. I ended up having to put a 2.5mm BB cup spacer on, take the pre-load collar off the crankarm and use a wavy spring washer and a 1mm alum spacer to get the spacing...and it's still only about 1.5mm away from that strap!


I have had both G4 and Sixc with no issues. The Race Face guidelines are sometimes wrong. The G4 on my Mojo3 required more spacing. I will need to check how I have mine setup on the Spot.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> I have had both G4 and Sixc with no issues. The Race Face guidelines are sometimes wrong. The G4 on my Mojo3 required more spacing. I will need to check how I have mine setup on the Spot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've tried it w/ that strap in both up and down position. The up position is closer to the crank arm, but the hose tends to not need as much slack as the down position...closer to the pivot. I had it in the up position, and now down...but I think I'm gonna change it back to the up position again.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Pau11y said:


> I've tried it w/ that strap in both up and down position. The up position is closer to the crank arm, but the hose tends to not need as much slack as the down position...closer to the pivot. I had it in the up position, and now down...but I think I'm gonna change it back to the up position again.


I see what you mean. Mine is close too and in the downward position. I highly doubt crank will ever flex that much at that point to hit and definitely not enough to be a concern. I could see maybe minimal change if housing was above clip.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> I see what you mean. Mine is close too and in the downward position. I highly doubt crank will ever flex that much at that point to hit and definitely not enough to be a concern. I could see maybe minimal change if housing was above clip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a purple Hope BB coming. I'll mic it before mounting to see how I can tweak things...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Pau11y said:


> I have a purple Hope BB coming. I'll mic it before mounting to see how I can tweak things...


I have 12.69mm between chainstay and end of crank with boot on.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> I have 12.69mm between chainstay and end of crank with boot on.


No no, that's not the issue...see arrows.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I understand. I was showing both because you can't have one without the other. At the arrows I have 2.86mm of gap. That is the closest that they come together on rotation. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> I understand. I was showing both because you can't have one without the other. At the arrows I have 2.86mm of gap. That is the closest that they come together on rotation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You're on SixC there? I wonder if the G4 has a different curvature right there?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes sixc. Didnt notice anything with g4 but not sure if different. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Yes sixc. Didnt notice anything with g4 but not sure if different.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have the G4 crank 170 mm and about 2.81 mm of gap using Chris king bottom bracket. I got rained on today on my first ride so I'll give it a few more days before I tell my feeling of the bike. One thing I will say this bike is very stiff in the rear and tracks really good. Small bumps are absorbed by this awesome suspension.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> I have the G4 crank 170 mm and about 2.81 mm of gap using Chris king bottom bracket. I got rained on today on my first ride so I'll give it a few more days before I tell my feeling of the bike. One thing I will say this bike is very stiff in the rear and tracks really good. Small bumps are absorbed by this awesome suspension.


Make sure you find some jumps and drops. I find that I am surprised over and over how plush they are. Mainly because I know how the suspension firms up under pedaling and climbing. It's odd in a way because I haven't had this before in any bike.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Soooo...which are you selling, the Mayhem or the Ripley?
> 
> The e13 grows LARGE! It's on par or even bigger than a 2.5 DHF, after it's stretched. But, I managed to rip a nob off and tore another 60% off...it's just flapping there! I need to email E13 and see if they'll hook me up w/ a replacement.
> 
> ...


After the Demo of the Mayhem yesterday. My plan is to strip the Rip and swap everything over to a black Mayhem frame then sell the Ripley frame. I will need to get a boost wheel set built. Thinking project 321 quiet hubs with We Are One hoops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> I have the G4 crank 170 mm and about 2.81 mm of gap using Chris king bottom bracket. I got rained on today on my first ride so I'll give it a few more days before I tell my feeling of the bike. One thing I will say this bike is very stiff in the rear and tracks really good. Small bumps are absorbed by this awesome suspension.


I totally agree. Super stiff rear end. The bike goes exactly where you point it. All the small bumps were absorbed like riding on clouds. Simply amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Make sure you find some jumps and drops. I find that I am surprised over and over how plush they are. Mainly because I know how the suspension firms up under pedaling and climbing. It's odd in a way because I haven't had this before in any bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I hit some nice jumps and drops yesterday on my demo. My mind was blown on how plush the bike felt. Never has a bike I have rode firmed up so well for climbing and pedaling but felt so composed so plush on the big hits and drops. I flew through rock gardens with ease and a giant smile from ear to ear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I am really surprised that the mags are not reviewing this bike. Granted it hasn't been out for too long. I feel fortunate to discovered it early, but also feel bad for those that won't ever know about it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

coolhand80 said:


> Thinking project 321 quiet hubs with We Are One hoops.


Yup, sitting on a set of the quiet in purple waiting on some Nextie premium 36s scored during their anniversary sale. 
Will be lacing them 2x long side, 3x short side with some purple polyax nipples and washers. Just can't decide on silver spokes or black. All my cable housing and hoses are silver/braided stainless steel...

Oh, BTW, Ethan had got some Burgtec offset bushings and cut it down for me. 2mm offset on either end and the BB is at 13.5 w/ the HTA at a touch less than 65*. This is on a Float X2.

Have you guys seen this!? This is w/ braided hoses!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Yup, sitting on a set of the quiet in purple waiting on some Nextie premium 36s scored during their anniversary sale.
> Will be lacing them 2x long side, 3x short side with some purple polyax nipples and washers. Just can't decide on silver spokes or black. All my cable housing and hoses are silver/braided stainless steel...
> 
> Oh, BTW, Ethan had got some Burgtec offset bushings and cut it down for me. 2mm offset on either end and the BB is at 13.5 w/ the HTA at a touch less than 65*. This is on a Float X2.
> ...


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> With boost spacing aren't the spokes the same length both side? Dave at Speed Dreams does 2 cross for my wheels. I just sent out my rear wheel to him to have my rear LB blue sticker rear hub up graded to boost I told him to use DT Swiss 240 center lock hub since DT Swiss 240 boost is on the front already, but now I thinking to telling him use Project 321 hub instead.


No...not even at all. It's at min a couple of mm off. It might be the same if you use asymm rims, but I opt'd for symmetrical ones this round because I couldn't find one that had a sufficient inner width. The ones I'm getting have 29mm IW. I should have said shallow dish vs deeper dish, not long/short side.
I went P321 because POE is important to me and how I climb tech/chunks. I have a set of wheels laced to some DT FR440s w/ the 54 POE clutch plate...I don't like it! I use those wheels for bike parks only. I'm typically on Kings w/ their 72 POE, or Hadleys w/ the same. The I9s I'm running on my HT are really good for stutter stepping up rocks.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> No...not even at all. It's at min a couple of mm off. It might be the same if you use asymm rims, but I opt'd for symmetrical ones this round because I couldn't find one that had a sufficient inner width. The ones I'm getting have 29mm IW. I should have said shallow dish vs deeper dish, not long/short side.
> I went P321 because POE is important to me and how I climb tech/chunks. I have a set of wheels laced to some DT FR440s w/ the 54 POE clutch plate...I don't like it! I use those wheels for bike parks only. I'm typically on Kings w/ their 72 POE, or Hadleys w/ the same. The I9s I'm running on my HT are really good for stutter stepping up rocks.


Yes that's what it was the NOX rims I have with p321 hubs, I remember Dave saying with the asymmetric rims the spokes were the same on both sides which are one of the benefits of them. I like the Hadleys also have them on my steel single speed hardtail. Great customer service to!

One thing is for sure this Mayham needs a strong wheel, you will find yourself going much faster than what you normally do on your normal bike.

I had a great ride today and discovered the light 27mm ex rims with 2.35 Maxxis Icons are not the wheels for this bike, not at Brandywine State Park in Wilmington DE. I was pinging the wheels off many rock gardens with 23psi front and 26 rear. This bike is so stable on the fast downs and like others have said the saddle when down really gets out of your way since its so forword, so getting back is no problem. The back end is a Marvel of design, like it swallow's and eats the rocks. No bouncing at all, the wheel seems to stay on the dirt. Also feels like 140mm travel in rear. I have my saddle all the back and glad I went with a large frame at 5'10. 40mm stem on now but feel I need a 60mm stem so will play with that! I feel 130mm in the front is not enough and deserves a much stiffer fork. My fox 34 is at 140mm and I now think I will go 150mm on my Pike.

Climbing the technical stuff will make your head spin, no bobbing at all. The suspension just stiffens up and stays on point. Spot did a great job at designing this bike, strong with no flex, way stiffer than my Fuel EX but the Fuel does accelerate faster at 24lbs than the Mayham at 27lbs. Mayham could be the Ultimate Trailbike!! Anyone that is thinking about this bike just get you will be rewarded also get the Fox 36 or or Pike fork.

Bike handles great even though its a long bike, front end stays planted when going up steep hills. Your body is in this forward position so it properly weights the front end and going though fast turns the front wheel is nicely weighted. One thing I did notice when going over tall longs with out being allowed to get enough speed 3.5 feet high. You can get your weight too forward if your not careful!!

Great thing is I can't wait to ride it again tomorrow!! One more thing when you jump its well balanced in the air and landing is so smooth!! Really glade I bought it!! More to come.


----------



## sacki (Apr 15, 2017)

Can´t wait to get it on the trail. The last parts just arived today, and I was finally able to finish the build:















Here is a complete list of components used:

Frame: Spot Mayhem size L
Shock: Cane Creek DB Air [IL] 200x57
Fork: X-Fusion Revel HLR, customized to 135~140mm travel and reduced A2C (540mm)
Headset: Acros ZS 44/56 + 2 Spacer
Stem: Newmen 318.2, 50mm
Handlebar: Pivot Carbon 800mm
Bottom Bracket: Acros BB (BSA + GXP Kit)
Crankset: X01 Eagle 32T GXP
Rear derailleur: X01 Eagle mit BikeYoke Shifty
Shifters: X01 Eagle
Cassette: X01 Eagle
Cahin: XX1 Eagle, schwarz
Brake Levers: Trickstuff Diretissima with SRAM Matchmaker
Brake calipers: Hope V4 (modded to NBR seals for minearl oil usage)
Brake adapters: Hope
Brake hoses: Goodridge Stahlflex
Disc front: Hope floating, ventilated, 203mm
Disc rear: Hope floating, 180mm 
Hub front: Acros Nineteen FR 20x110
Hub rear: Acros Nineteen ED Boost 12x148
Rims: Light Bicycle RM29C07 (customized)
Spokes: Sapim D-Light 32x 286mm/ 32x 288mm
Nipples: Sapim Aluminium, red, 12mm
Tire front: WTB Vigilante 29x2.3, TCS tough, high grip
Tire rear: WTB Trail Boss 29x2.25, TCS tough, fast rolling
Seatpost: BikeYoke REVIVE 185/31.6 / Triggy Remote
Saddle: WTB Silverado Carbon
Pedals: Gamut Podium
Seatpost clamp: Trickstuff Gandhi
Handlebar grips: Ergon GE1 schwarz

I was a littel surprised to see, that there is just little clearence (<2mm) from the rear 180mm disc to the chainstay and the disc is actually touching the chainstay protector.
Anyone else notice this, or have had any issues so far?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> Yes that's what it was the NOX rims I have with p321 hubs, I remember Dave saying with the asymmetric rims the spokes were the same on both sides which are one of the benefits of them. I like the Hadleys also have them on my steel single speed hardtail. Great customer service to!
> 
> One thing is for sure this Mayham needs a strong wheel, you will find yourself going much faster than what you normally do on your normal bike.
> 
> ...


Ditto. I have had mine since release. Cockpit Setup is important here and my guess is most will struggle with it. I have the seat 10mm back from center and a 30mm stem. I ride a small. Today I rode some blazing fast rollers and jumps. Smoooth. Thursday I rode Rocks. Smoooth. Again I am shocked how it pedals with no Bob yet is so smooth on drops etc. A friend of mine commented during a steep road climb... That thing doesn't bob at all. All while his was a yoyo on his Stumpy.

I agree that this could be the ultimate trail bike and a Sleeper at that.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sacki (Apr 15, 2017)

Bike is finished and weighing in at 13,90kg.
Today was first ride day, and I must say, that I am really amazed by this bike. Although I did not do ayn fine tuning, the suspension and provided traction were mindblowing.
The fork and the shock need a little more progression (only 1 blue whole blue CC band spacer installed), so I´ll be working on that during the next days.
The brakes (Trickstuff Diretissima master cylinder and Hope V4 calipers) are really sick. Modulation is just perfect and compared to a standard Diretissima, the power should be about 20% higher and those are already a lot stronger than Magura MT7, which I also ride on one of my other bikes.
The only brake, that I have ridden, which was even stronger, was a Diretissima/Gustav M hybrid, but too heavy and not really pretty. Plus not easy to adapt to today´s postmounts.
The Diretissima/V4 mix, is the strongest combination, which you can possibly have.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Finally done, and tested on Kenosha/Georgia*

















The green will go away when the Nextie/P321 gets built, and the Heritage decals slapped on the fork and X2. Altho, the green looks kind of good in contrasting the purple, no?

It still needs some tweaking w/ the chainline...getting a lot of noise coming out of the drivetrain. At least, I think it's chainline related...when a chainring hangs onto and releases the chain late, or the BB is knocking around...?

The rest of the pics...
https://www.pinkbike.com/u/pau11y/album/Spot-Mayhem/


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> View attachment 1150698
> 
> 
> View attachment 1150699
> ...


I love how much thought both Pau11y and Sacki put into your builds!! Great job!!

I really like the Trickstuff and will be getting some stuff

I had another great long 3 hour ride today a French Creek in PA. Many rocks fast downs and tech climbs. Can't wait to get my Pike at 150mm on the mayham. When standing bike feels a bit strange on the fast rocky downs, this is when I first stand and still have my weight forward before I get back behind the saddle. Out of the saddle when climbing bike feels great. Need some more tweaking!! I think the longer 150mm fork will help, we will see!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> ...getting a lot of noise coming out of the drivetrain.


Hum, as it turned out, it was the main pivot, not tight enough. Torqued it down and the side loading at the cranks on either side didn't produce the creak/pop anymore. YAY!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> Hum, as it turned out, it was the main pivot, not tight enough. Torqued it down and the side loading at the cranks on either side didn't produce the creak/pop anymore. YAY!


Oh, one last...
Kept on getting rubbing at my rear rotor and couldn't find it after looking again and again. Then, I noticed some carbon dust on the leading edge of one of those circular rivet thingie. Then, I noticed some scuffing on the matte finish of the post mount...
The Hope floating rotor's circular...rivet?...rubs on the rear post mount. You'll need to file down the post just a puss. Got mine to clear w/ about 1/2mm... Resealed it w/ some Krazy glue...prob should mix up some 5min epoxy and rub on a thin film...?


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I put a 180mm rotor on the back and ended up shaving the chain stay protector away from the rotor. No problems.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Well holy crap! Just took delivery of my Nextie Premium 36/29, outer/inner width rims. 498g and 496g! Should be plenty stiff...yeah? HAH! 

Considering how much they weigh, and thereby how stiff, I think a 28-hole, 2x build will be plenty strong!


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Pau11y said:


> Well holy crap! Just took delivery of my Nextie Premium 36/29, outer/inner width rims. 498g and 496g! Should be plenty stiff...yeah? HAH!
> 
> Considering how much they weigh, and thereby how stiff, I think a 28-hole, 2x build will be plenty strong!


Stiff as a board. Excited to see your purple wheel build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

In this thread and through all my searching I've only found 3 mentions of the weight of built bikes: bogeydog guestimated 25.5 - 26 lbs (but didn't want to bias his impressions by knowing the weight), dgw said 27 lbs, and sacki very precisely reported 13.90 kg (30.64 lbs). Does anyone know the true weights of other builds, in particular the weights of the 4, 5, and 6 star package versions (size large)? Or perhaps more importantly, the weight of the frame + shock? I've inquired of Spot themselves but they've ignored my emails. I know that people have different opinions about the importance of weight, but it's a useful data point and one that I feel is missing for this bike.

Also, I'm somewhat new to this genre of mtb's (exclusively xc hard tails and rigid single speeds in my past) and am uncertain of why the stock builds spec 170 mm cranks -- is that a thing done on trail bikes to prevent pedal strikes in rough terrain? I'm not hung up on long cranks, but fit sometimes might mean longer crank arms. Finally, can you fit a crank with a 168 mm Q-factor to the frame? I prefer smaller Q-factors whenever possible, so it's another data point I'd like to have. Thanks!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Ptor said:


> ...and sacki very precisely reported 13.90 kg (30.64 lbs). Does anyone know the true weights of other builds, in particular the weights of the 4, 5, and 6 star package versions (size large)?


Mine is 31.5lbs. But it's built burly. I feel pretty safe riding any trail at a bike park w/ mine.
Oh, mine's a large.


----------



## sacki (Apr 15, 2017)

Weight of the frame without shock, but with shock bolts and rear axle is 2950g in size L.
My bike weighs exactly 13.90kg, which may seem not very light for the monetary invest into this bike, but tires alone are 1170g and 1120g + 120ml of tubeless milk in each. Fork is also almost 2100g and I have a 185mm dropper post installed. So my build is not lightweight, for sure, but the extra grams are placed at the very right spots.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

sacki said:


> Weight of the frame without shock, but with shock bolts and rear axle is 2950g in size L.
> My bike weighs exactly 13.90kg, which may seem not very light for the monetary invest into this bike, but tires alone are 1170g and 1120g + 120ml of tubeless milk in each. Fork is also almost 2100g and I have a 185mm dropper post installed. So my build is not lightweight, for sure, but the extra grams are placed at the very right spots.


 My large frame with a shock weighed 7.06 pounds. Final build with pedals and droperpost came to 26.96 pounds. That was with my race wheel set on bike with 2.35 Maxxis Icon tires, Wheel set 1387 g. Titanium bolts through out. Enve 55 mm stem 92 g. Fox 125 mm dropper, Bontrager carbon saddle. 11 g seatpost clamp. Shimano XTR pedals. Fox thru axle and rear Thur axle. Race face next SL crank G4 170mm. 30tooth AB oval ring, xx1 Derailure and shifter. X01 cassette with Wolftooth 46 large cog.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I ended up weighing it at 25.6. Small, Fox 34, Ibis 742 with I9 straight pull hubs, Rocket Ron 2.8s, transfer dropper, sqlab saddle, mcfk bars, Syntace stem, Guide Ultimate brakes, Next SL 170mm cranks, 1x XX1 sram. No decals on forks or wheels. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

I've got a large also and it weighs 32lbs with the muthalode strap holding two 25 gram co2, levers, and a tube. Plus backcountry 36 wheel set with a Highroller 2 grown ass man Double Down casing rear and a DHF 2.5 WT up front and about a half a quart of Stans in each, XT pedals, Enve DH bar 800mm and Deity 35mm stem, spurcycle bell and Fox 36 up front holding it all down set at 140.

Straight beef! 

I finally got the rear shock dialed in. 180 riding weight with pressure set at 155 and rebound at 9 clicks.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> 36 wheel set with a Highroller 2 grown ass man Double Down casing rear and a DHF 2.5 WT up front and *about a half a quart of Stans in each*, XT pedals, Enve DH bar 800mm and Deity 35mm stem, spurcycle bell and Fox 36 up front holding it all down set at 140.


Good GOD man! I think you just invented the sealant-filled tire system! Do they wiggle around like a water bed? Did you also install some cushcore in there to damp out "the wave?"


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

You can hear it swish when I first fill em. After a few rides I've dampened it out with a few burps. I'm a hack I don't miss many rocks. I may not have half a quart but it's a lot. I'm currently running a mixture of Stan's and orange seal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> You can hear it swish when I first fill em. After a few rides I've dampened it out with a few burps. I'm a hack I don't miss many rocks. I may not have half a quart but it's a lot. I'm currently running a mixture of Stan's and orange seal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wheel build time


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

i think i saw that box arrive at Maverick this past week... tasty!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

kamper11 said:


> i think i saw that box arrive at Maverick this past week... tasty!


Why yes, yes you did 
But man, those rims are surprisingly heavy, at 497g average!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

I was playing w/ the suspension a bit before the wheel stuff came. Trying out a Pike 140 w/ 46mm rake and a Monarch Plus w/ some custom shimming...still needs a bit of work.









On Gold Dust this past Sat...


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> I was playing w/ the suspension a bit before the wheel stuff came. Trying out a Pike 140 w/ 46mm rake and a Monarch Plus w/ some custom shimming...still needs a bit of work.
> 
> View attachment 1152078
> 
> ...


Well, thoughts on how it rides? And what dropper is that? Fox with kashima?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> Well, thoughts on how it rides? And what dropper is that? Fox with kashima?


Yup, K-coat Transfer. I need to send the one on my Hightower back to Fox for a lookover...there's a bit of play developing...

The ride w/ that mal-tuned Monarch+ is a bit punchy...very XC biased. It'll open up at speed, but the small trail undulations are not...soften, much. I need to get some different shims and restack the LSC and I was told by Ethan that more LSR is needed. The reb is wide open right now, so I need a few clicks there. And, with the IFP depth in the resi tweaked, I think I need to dial back the PSI or restore the spec'd depth. I took out 3mm, and it's quite significant.

But on that pic w/ the chunks, the back end had good traction, but it needed to open up a bit more and quicker. I spun out at the top pic because the rear end wouldn't soak up a pointy rock that would have been let thru by the X2 on the Hightower. I'm gonna bolt the X2 back on the bike along w/ the 36 for a Wed Meetup ride up Falcon. The X2 will need more vol spacers put in tho...it used up a lot of travel too quick, but DAMN was it supple over small bumps!

On the downs, the pic you see there was pretty much a bulldozer, even w/ just 130 out back! Also, that Pike has 46mm offset...it wasn't too noticeable, but it could be why the rig felt like a friggin' battleship in the straights! It didn't suffer any in the tight downs w/ the increased trail tho. The bike likes to be leaned over and turned hard! Enter the turn w/ your weight either neutral or slightly front biased, and then rock back as you exit the turn, and just takes off as if someone was pushing you!

No more noises coming from the frame either! Torqued the main pivot up to spec and w/ some anti-seize on the cone wedges, and it was spooky how quiet the bike is when the I9's driver was engaged! I CANNOT WAIT till when the P321 wheels are done and the coasting noise of the I9 is gone! Maybe I'll finally be able to hear if my tires are scratching for traction or if they're just fully biting in!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Would love to ride this with a x2. I think my evol had to be broken in somewhat. It seemed stiffer at lower pressure when I first got it. I finally feel like I've got it dialed in now. I'm 180 so I'm running 155psi with 8 clicks in of rebound and open switch set to two. I ride in open mode always. 

My 36 seems almost to squishy in the beginning of travel but great everywhere else. I need to run it over to Ethan and let him work his magic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ethan just did my stock evol shock on my Rollik and its smoother now - hard to believe but yeah - its better!! By Changing the shim stack Ethan just widened the shocks "open" ness verses - as Ethan called it - too on/off...

The Mayhem is such a beauty aesthetically - and keep reading how good it is... im afraid to demo - yet know i need to.... ohhh the joy and the pain!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> My 36 seems almost to squishy in the beginning of travel but great everywhere else. I need to run it over to Ethan and let him work his magic


Yeah, E and I were talking about that...that the previous year to 2015, the ones that had the rod setup, had a predictable starting point and you can kinda count on its level of push back, and feel it too. I'm not sure if it's the initial force needed to overcome the stiction being the fork is air...? But the '18 w/ it's Pike-like dimple setup...the starting point is very vague! No stiction because of the negative chamber...? But man, it's a bit disconcerting!
I need to swap the lowers of my fork after I get some purple decal on the new one. When I do, I think I'm gonna drill out one of my blue 36 old token and jam it into the negative chamber to take out some of the volume. I think Ethan is talking about doing something similar, but w/ o-rings.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Pau11y said:


> Yeah, E and I were talking about that...that the previous year to 2015, the ones that had the rod setup, had a predictable starting point and you can kinda count on its level of push back, and feel it too. I'm not sure if it's the initial force needed to overcome the stiction being the fork is air...? But the '18 w/ it's Pike-like dimple setup...the starting point is very vague! No stiction because of the negative chamber...? But man, it's a bit disconcerting!
> I need to swap the lowers of my fork after I get some purple decal on the new one. When I do, I think I'm gonna drill out one of my blue 36 old token and jam it into the negative chamber to take out some of the volume. I think Ethan is talking about doing something similar, but w/ o-rings.


Would adding the mrp thingie fix this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> Would adding the mrp thingie fix this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so. I think you need to tweak the negative chamber, not the positive one, which is what the MRP thingie fixes.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Glad I stumbled on this thread, After reading through this I thought I was going to buy a Ibis Ripley LS...(if coolhand80's was boost I would of..lol) so when I went to a demo ride today the guy in front of me took the ibis, so I took the Spot, and boy im glad I did! At first it felt funny compared to my Hightower but after a little while I got used to the steep seat tube angle. At the end of the ride we all had to climb this huge hill which nobody wanted to, I was the only guy in the group of 12 other riders to not use the granny gear and I left the bike full open and im a 5'11'' 240lb guy so im no major athlete, and that was in a group of guys riding Yeti and Ibis bikes. So am I sold on the Spot Mayhem? Damn right I am!!! 

Tom the guy from trailflo recommended I go with a 140mm up front, is this what most of you guys going with? or you sticking with the 130mm?


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> Glad I stumbled on this thread, After reading through this I thought I was going to buy a Ibis Ripley LS...(if coolhand80's was boost I would of..lol) so when I went to a demo ride today the guy in front of me took the ibis, so I took the Spot, and boy im glad I did! At first it felt funny compared to my Hightower but after a little while I got used to the steep seat tube angle. At the end of the ride we all had to climb this huge hill which nobody wanted to, I was the only guy in the group of 12 other riders to not use the granny gear and I left the bike full open and im a 5'11'' 240lb guy so im no major athlete, and that was in a group of guys riding Yeti and Ibis bikes. So am I sold on the Spot Mayhem? Damn right I am!!!
> 
> Tom the guy from trailflo recommended I go with a 140mm up front, is this what most of you guys going with? or you sticking with the 130mm?


That hill back up to the pool area is a tough climb. Glad you enjoyed the Mayhem. I am amazed at this bike. Maybe Tom will give us a deal if we order two frames at the same time. I guess you won't be buying my Ripley. That's okay someone will buy it. My plan is to get a black frame. Get some gold project 321 hubs with Nobl hoops and put the 140mm airshaft in my Fox 34 and go shred. This bike deserves 140mm fork. It is so plush and composed on the downs.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

coolhand80 said:


> That hill back up to the pool area is a tough climb. Glad you enjoyed the Mayhem. I am amazed at this bike. Maybe Tom will give us a deal if we order two frames at the same time. I guess you won't be buying my Ripley. That's okay someone will buy it. My plan is to get a black frame. Get some gold project 321 hubs with Nobl hoops and put the 140mm airshaft in my Fox 34 and go shred. This bike deserves 140mm fork. It is so plush and composed on the downs.


Sounds great! I ordered mine already...lol they had free shipping so I wanted to take advantage of that on the spot website.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> Sounds great! I ordered mine already...lol they had free shipping so I wanted to take advantage of that on the spot website.


What are you doing with your Hightower?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> Glad I stumbled on this thread, After reading through this I thought I was going to buy a Ibis Ripley LS...(if coolhand80's was boost I would of..lol) so when I went to a demo ride today the guy in front of me took the ibis, so I took the Spot, and boy im glad I did! At first it felt funny compared to my Hightower but after a little while I got used to the steep seat tube angle. At the end of the ride we all had to climb this huge hill which nobody wanted to, I was the only guy in the group of 12 other riders to not use the granny gear and I left the bike full open and im a 5'11'' 240lb guy so im no major athlete, and that was in a group of guys riding Yeti and Ibis bikes. So am I sold on the Spot Mayhem? Damn right I am!!!
> 
> Tom the guy from trailflo recommended I go with a 140mm up front, is this what most of you guys going with? or you sticking with the 130mm?


140 here.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

coolhand80 said:


> What are you doing with your Hightower?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sold the frame already. Parts from that will go to the Spot.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

sml-2727 said:


> Sold the frame already. Parts from that will go to the Spot.


You liked the spot that much that you sold the HT?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

poonamibaxter said:


> Would love to ride this with a x2.


So, I just got back from ChimnApex w/ a 36/X2 setup w/ the new wheels...just friggin' Wowwww! It's like CHEATING in the chunks w/ this bike using the Fox setup! So, the Pike/Monarch+ setup will def be backup, when the Fox stuff is off-bike or out for service/warranty. The Fox stuff is just in another league compared to the Rockshox stuff!

Oh, and the Project 321 hubs...OMFG! I got the quiet ones and it's wicked nice! And MAN, do they roll! Coasting down anything w/ just a bit of a slope feels like someone is behind you pushing! When I bought my brakes, I intended to run 180/160 rotors. But, I also bought a 203 rotor...just in case. I think once I get more used to the bike and get to know how to use the bike's suspension...personality...I may need to up my rotor size at least in the front. May also need to up the rear caliper to the E4 from the X2!

The bike tips the scale at 32.2lbs, but I'll be damned if the thing doesn't ride 5 lbs lighter! Must be just how stiff the frame is...and now some crazy stiff wheels to match! I rode today w/ just a 20oz bottle...no pack and no tools...since Apex is w/in walking dist of my apt, and that felt soooo nice!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Fox has it figured out with the 36 and X2. I hated their **** on my Bronson a few years ago but have had a total change of heart with the stuff they put out last year. I have zero complaints about the Evol that comes stock but I know how good that x2 can be. The 36 is in a league of its own. I still feel like i can get my 36 dialed in a little better, it just rides so well the I never think to tinker with it.


I got out to Two Elks again yesterday and rode with a group this time. Two Elks may not be the best trail in Colorado but it should certainly be in the discussion. I left everyone on the climb up Bowmans and lead the Yeti SB6 group on the descent. Guys cant believe that I am climbing with the shock wide open. Yesterday's ride is going to have a few folks looking into wagon wheel size bikes again.

I am going to bleed the brakes this week with rbf 600 dot 4 fluid and put on some galfer pads. I'm going fast enough now to need the extra power. Am strongly considering putting a 180 rotor on the rear if this doesn't get the power to where i want it.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

dmo said:


> You liked the spot that much that you sold the HT?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah I really liked the HT but most of my riding in my local trails are pretty hilly and the climbing ability of the Spot are far superior than the HT.

The descending on the Spot is also not slouch, the demo bike I rode had Nobby Nics and the trail were a bit slippery so I was not real confident on letting it loose, if it were my wheels with a DHF up front, I have no doubt it would be as good as the HT.

For the guys who ordered a frame only option, does it come with the Fox Factory or Performance shock?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> Yeah I really liked the HT but most of my riding in my local trails are pretty hilly and the climbing ability of the Spot are far superior than the HT.
> 
> The descending on the Spot is also not slouch, the demo bike I rode had Nobby Nics and the trail were a bit slippery so I was not real confident on letting it loose, if it were my wheels with a DHF up front, I have no doubt it would be as good as the HT.
> 
> For the guys who ordered a frame only option, does it come with the Fox Factory or Performance shock?


Factory

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Factory
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hate to do it but selling my Spot Mayham 29er Large, Will sell as complete bike or frame only. Everything on bike has meticulous installed with only the best parts and keeping bike light as possible but still durable. I just can't get fitted properly on bike, having sciatica problems on left side of body. May have to do with steep seat tube angle, PM me if interested will go on Pink Bike soon!!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> Hate to do it but selling my Spot Mayham 29er Large, Will sell as complete bike or frame only. Everything on bike has meticulous installed with only the best parts and keeping bike light as possible but still durable. I just can't get fitted properly on bike, having sciatica problems on left side of body. May have to do with steep seat tube angle, PM me if interested will go on Pike Bike soon!!


Are you in Denver Metro area? If you are, want to throw a leg over a SC Hightower and see how that fits you?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

In Delaware!! Thanks for the offer!! Still really liking my 2016 Trek Fuel EX 9.9, not as stiff as Mayham but it's hard to get away shorter chain stays and supper light bike with more seat setback. Still going to try a few more changes on Mayham before selling!! Sucks riding in pain!

Another thing to point out the Guys at Spot have been great some of the nicest people I ever dealt with, called many times and never felt pressure to buy they just answered all my questions!!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I went back and fourth on what fork to buy, BikeBling was having a big sale on all 2017 Forks, so I went with a Fox Factory 34 140mm. The 2018's would cost almost 1000 bucks!!!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

dgw7000 said:


> Still going to try a few more changes on Mayham before selling!! Sucks riding in pain!


Have you bought new shoes recently? I purchased some new shoes a while back and moved my cleat placement which had me getting pain along my sciatica. Slid the cleats back about 1mm and it made all the difference.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> Have you bought new shoes recently? I purchased some new shoes a while back and moved my cleat placement which had me getting pain along my sciatica. Slid the cleats back about 1mm and it made all the difference


No same shoes same set up. It's amazing how much it robs you of power also. My right side is so strong but my left side feels real week .


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

My frame arrived yesterday, im still waiting on most of the parts, fork is finally due weds,headset monday...I stripped the tiny screw on the raceface cinch adjustable spacer so I needed to order a new one, Im thinking next week before the holiday I should have it all finished. Speaking of the RF crank, did you guys use any extra spacers when i stalling it?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> My frame arrived yesterday, im still waiting on most of the parts, fork is finally due weds,headset monday...I stripped the tiny screw on the raceface cinch adjustable spacer so I needed to order a new one, Im thinking next week before the holiday I should have it all finished. Speaking of the RF crank, did you guys use any extra spacers when i stalling it?


 You mean you stripped out the actual plastic adjuster. The screw is sheet metal screw. It doesn't have to be very tight, just tight so it doesn't spin. I didn't need any spacers


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

dgw7000 said:


> You mean you stripped out the actual plastic adjuster. The screw is sheet metal screw. It doesn't have to be very tight, just tight so it doesn't spin. I didn't need any spacers


Both...the screw itself wont tighten down so it always spins, jenson sells the whole thing for 6 bucks.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I see all the builds come with a 170mm crank, any reason why they do?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> I see all the builds come with a 170mm crank, any reason why they do?


To prevent pedal strikes, low BB especially with 27.5+ setup!!


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

hi,

i am from germany and there are no shops selling this sexy bike. because of this i have no chance to demo it before even really thinking about ordering one.

i have very long legs and a short torso (monkey style). i imagine, that the geo of the mayhem might suit me quite well. i need a steep SA, a quite short TT and a little higher front (otherwise i will have problems with my neck, when sitting to stretched). i also like longer bikes, because this makes the bike feel confident on fast decents.
do you think this bike would fit for me?

the other question is, if this bike is more for shredding and needs to be ridden hard?
i am nearly 50 and i prefer a little more comfort and a plush suspension. i do not ride hard - i prefer the bike to feel safe and eat the ground.

thank you for you opinions!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

badbandit said:


> hi,
> 
> i am from germany and there are no shops selling this sexy bike. because of this i have no chance to demo it before even really thinking about ordering one.
> 
> ...


More plush.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

How the fvck do you feed the dropper post housing!!!! Ive been playing with it for 3 hours and it wont feed up. And yes im pissed


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> How the fvck do you feed the dropper post housing!!!! Ive been playing with it for 3 hours and it wont feed up. And yes im pissed


Call Tom from Trailflo. Where you did the demo. He has built a few

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

BB has to be off. I had the same problem so I fed it backwards. From the head tube down. Use your finger through the bottom bracket port to guide up. It is a tight fit so be careful with the tape. I measured and cut the housing while it was in the frame.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I finally got it to work, I fed down the housing and used a hanger to grab it down near the BB. So now the bike is finally done, wont get a good ride til this weekend, I threw it on my park scale and it came out to 29lbs.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I got a email back from spot these are the instructions they game me

IMPORTANT:
Install your internal dropper seatpost cable/hose before installing the bottom bracket assembly.
Your Rollik frame is supplied with a lead tube installed in place of the dropper seatpost cable/hose
to ease installation. Please do not remove the lead tube until the dropper seatpost
cable is installed.

1. Make sure your seatpost collar is installed on the frame. The seatpost cable/hose is easiest to
install by feeding from the seat tube to the head tube, but can be fed starting at the head
tube if necessary. Tape the seatpost cable housing or hydraulic hose to the lead tube at the
seat tube end. Make sure to clean the end of the cable/hose and the lead tube with alcohol
before taping. Tape the two together in line, and wrap the tape several times around the
junction for sufficient contact.
2. While feeding the seatpost cable/hose into the seat tube, gently pull the lead tube out of the
port near the head tube. If excessive resistance is met, the tape joint may be too bulky and
should be reduced. The cable/hose must curve around a relatively small radius between the
seat tube and the down tube. It is recommended to help the seatpost cable/hose around this
curve with a finger or two through the access port in the BB shell.
A. Internal (“stealth”) Dropper Seatpost Routing
IMPORTANT:
Install your internal dropper seatpost cable/hose before installing the bottom bracket assembly.
Your Rollik frame is supplied with a lead tube installed in place of the dropper seatpost cable/hose
to ease installation. Please do not remove the lead tube until the dropper seatpost
cable is installed.
6
3. Continue to feed the seatpost cable/hose while gently pulling the lead tube from the port
near the head tube. When the seatpost cable emerges from the port, remove the tape and
store the lead tube in a safe place:
4. Proceed to install your dropper seatpost per the seatpost manufacturer’s instructions. You
may wish to install other components on the frame before completing the dropper post installation.

This is for future reference if anyone needs it.


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

bogeydog said:


> More plush.


very helpful, thanks...


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

badbandit said:


> hi,
> 
> i am from germany and there are no shops selling this sexy bike. because of this i have no chance to demo it before even really thinking about ordering one.
> 
> ...


nobody who can or wants to help?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

badbandit said:


> nobody who can or wants to help?


What info are you still looking for?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

bogeydog said:


> What info are you still looking for?


i would like to know if the mayhem's geo might fit my special body geo or how the geo of other mayhem riders is.

is the mayhem swallowing a lot or should i better look for a santa cruz HT LT, if i like it comfortable?

i am just interested in reading more about the feel of the mayhem. as i wrote, i have not the chance to demo one.
a lot is being written about the great way it climbs. but how does it feel and behave on normal singletrails, smaller and medium bumps and how calm and secure does it feel on fast and rougher descents?

is the rear shock the perfect choice or should i consider getting the fox x2 or some other rear shock for the best and plushest feeling?

sorry, so many questions about a bike i will never see before i might buy it.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

badbandit said:


> i would like to know if the mayhem's geo might fit my special body geo or how the geo of other mayhem riders is.
> 
> is the mayhem swallowing a lot or should i better look for a santa cruz HT LT, if i like it comfortable?
> 
> ...


Its kind of a hard question to answer, I know I like it more than my hightower, seems to fit me better to. Im not an over aggressive rider, im 42 5'11'' 32 inseam and weigh 230lbs. I ride a size large. Im still getting used to it, but it has been a great all around bike. I'm using a 70mm stem and enve bars 23mm rise 760 width.

I think if you buy one you will have no regrets.


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

thank you for sharing your impressions!

all i read about the mayhem sounds very good. i really would like to have chance to try one.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm really loving this bike, me and a group hit some really rocky trails in Big Bear WV, we did close to 25 miles and the bike handled everything great. When do you think a major magazine will do a full review on it?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> I'm really loving this bike, me and a group hit some really rocky trails in Big Bear WV, we did close to 25 miles and the bike handled everything great. When do you think a major magazine will do a full review on it?


Who knows. A few reviewed the Rollik, but no sure I saw a super in depth one. I have ridden mine with both plus and 29 wheels. Great in both forms. I still can't explain how it handles and is so fast.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Had a real nice long ride yesterday on east coast rocks and roots.

The bike is awesome. Handled everything without question. It's super fast too. I have said it time and time again, I can't explain why it handles so well on turns. Geo suggests otherwise. Downhills are better than my Mojo 3. Faster in turns too. Climbs better. Balanced better than any bike I have had. Prs are falling. Not sure what detail anyone wants, but let me know if you have any questions.

I have both 29 and 27.5 wheel setups. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Had a real nice long ride yesterday on east coast rocks and roots.
> 
> The bike is awesome. Handled everything without question. It's super fast too. I have said it time and time again, I can't explain why it handles so well on turns. Geo suggests otherwise. Downhills are better than my Mojo 3. Faster in turns too. Climbs better. Balanced better than any bike I have had. Prs are falling. Not sure what detail anyone wants, but let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> ...


Was that in 29 or 27.5+ form?

If I find a buyer for my Mojo3 I might consider one. You have any idea how it compares to the Pivot 5.5? That bike is on my list too

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

what does “prs are falling” mean?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Personal records 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> When do you think a major magazine will do a full review on it?


When Spot gets a 6 figure marketing budget so they can buy ads in said major magazine. They are literally a 5 guy operation. If you call for a test ride you'll get one of the engineers, owner or the sales guy to go with you. Super****ingcool.


----------



## YogiKudo (May 12, 2013)

NSMB has one on test. J


----------



## AbsoluteMayhem (Sep 20, 2017)

*Five rides in, 55 miles ridden and Im still smiling large!*

I wanted to give my pro's and con's to my experience with Spot's Mayhem 27.5 +. I have the Boost frame running an 29" wheelset. I had the frame build with the 6-Star build kit from Spot. I swapped out the build dropper post with a Factory Series 150mm post. So it's close to the factory build. Oh I swapped out the grips too. I have to mention - Hats off to Ben at Cartecay Bike Shop in Ellijay. It was a pleasure working with them and they went above and beyond in their care and support through the process. If you are in the southeast I would highly recommend a call to these guys. Plus they ride these rigs personally and provided lots of great feedback and insight on their personal experience.

Pros 
- It climbs like a hardtail, seriously! It feels as if there's a rear lockout on this thing. The R&D spent on the climbing ability is absolutely apparent and works as advertised. It's truly something to behold as a rider. Also the front doesn't bob as bad as I thought it would on climbs. I leave the bike open on the front and rear and it's a climbing goat. 
- The small bump compliance is 100% spot on as well. It rear linkage takes away most of small trail chatter and bumps. I can't express enough how impressed I am of it's climbing ability. 
- The Mavic carbon and tire wheelset is spot on. The Mavic Quest Pro 2.5 tires are (IMO) patterned perfectly for the dry, rocky, singletrack XC trails of the southeast.
- WIth only five rides ticked off, this is my first time running a 1x12 drivetrain. I will say I've been impressed so far. The XX1 is clean, fast and crisp in its shifting. The range so far has matched the local trails in my area. I plan on heading to Bear Creek our best "downhill" singletrack trail system in the state. This will further test it's climbing and downhill abilities. I can't wait for this ride day!

Cons
- Well I only have five rides on it, but so far it's been worth the money, BUT..... and this a BIG BUT! I have two concerns that for the price should not be there.
1. I question the longevity of the frame paint. I thought it would be a rock solid bake, but find it a bit weak on normal rubbing and nicks. The front brake housing (at times) will rub against the headtube. I've noticed slight scuffing of the paint there and it's a big bummer with only five rides in. I expected way more resiliency on this front. 
2. More attention to the frame... the chain tubes on both sides come with ribber frame shields to protect from kick ups etc.... Well both are already starting to pull away from the frame. I haven't washed it so these are pulling away on their own.

So while not purchase killers they do cause a big pause for me again for the amount of money spent on it. I would not expect these from a high-end boutique bike builder. So take these items into consideration if looking at this bike.

Worth mentioning - I'm 6'2" riding on a XL frame. I'm glad I got this versus the L which I was on the cusp of fitting. The longer wheelbase is great to have when pointing down or terrain gets sketchy.

So far my experience has been positive. When riding I find myself smiling more than I did on my previous bike (Niner Jet9 RDO). While there are long term questions for the frame's long term finish. I am still on board in stating this bike is as advertised and will inject a big'ole helping of HELL YEAH LET'S RIDE'ITICE into your veins.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Paint quality can certainly vary, but I've found that frame tape is a must on all of my bikes to preserve the paint.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

AbsoluteMayhem said:


> Cons
> - Well I only have five rides on it, but so far it's been worth the money, BUT..... and this a BIG BUT! I have two concerns that for the price should not be there.
> 1. I question the longevity of the frame paint. I thought it would be a rock solid bake, but find it a bit weak on normal rubbing and nicks. The front brake housing (at times) will rub against the headtube. I've noticed slight scuffing of the paint there and it's a big bummer with only five rides in. I expected way more resiliency on this front.
> 2. More attention to the frame... the chain tubes on both sides come with ribber frame shields to protect from kick ups etc.... Well both are already starting to pull away from the frame. I haven't washed it so these are pulling away on their own. .


I have noticed the chainstay protector is pealing off mine to, and when I shift into the small cog it rubs on it. Im also a bigger rider and im having a hard time getting this shock to be more plush, feels like a hardtail to me at times..


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> I have noticed the chainstay protector is pealing off mine to, and when I shift into the small cog it rubs on it. Im also a bigger rider and im having a hard time getting this shock to be more plush, feels like a hardtail to me at times..


Have you tried adding volume spacers and lowering the air pressure?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry if this has been covered before but anyone know what fork I should get if I'm planning on building a 27.5+ Mayhem? What travel, axle to.crown and offset work best? I don't understand offset and trail no matter how many times I try.

Also, would a small or medium fit better if I'm 5'6"?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before but anyone know what fork I should get if I'm planning on building a 27.5+ Mayhem? What travel, axle to.crown and offset work best? I don't understand offset and trail no matter how many times I try.
> 
> Also, would a small or medium fit better if I'm 5'6"?
> 
> ...


Go with 140mm 29er fork. The Fox 34 in this has the correct axle to crown. 51mm offset. With that you can also run the 29er wheels if you want. This is my setup and it is great. Spot prefers this also. Their stock builds in 27.5 plus use a 130mm with a 10mm spacer. Skip that and go 140mm.

For you height is old go medium as these are not as long as some ok the longer geo bikes.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Go with 140mm 29er fork. The Fox 34 in this has the correct axle to crown. 51mm offset. With that you can also run the 29er wheels if you want. This is my setup and it is great. Spot prefers this also. Their stock builds in 27.5 plus use a 130mm with a 10mm spacer. Skip that and go 140mm.
> 
> For you height is old go medium as these are not as long as some ok the longer geo bikes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Cool. Thanks.

Does fox or rock shox work better? I might try a Ohlins rfx 36 if i get one on sale. Or is it personal preference?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Cool. Thanks.
> 
> Does fox or rock shox work better? I might try a Ohlins rfx 36 if i get one on sale. Or is it personal preference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Personal preference I would guess. But make sure the axle to crown in correct. In a few hours I can look a few up and let you know.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Personal preference I would guess. But make sure the axle to crown in correct. In a few hours I can look a few up and let you know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Few more things I can't seem to figure out...

Does the frame come with a headset and is the bb threaded or pressfit?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

dmo said:


> Few more things I can't seem to figure out...
> 
> Does the frame come with a headset and is the bb threaded or pressfit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If you buy the frame only you will need to supply the headset. Threaded B.B.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm torn between getting a Mayhem 27.5+ or the new Evil Following v2 27.5+. I've ridden Evils before and like how they ride. The Mayhem is be going off what I've read. I'll be moving my parts from a Mojo3 so I'll have to buy a new dropper if I get a Evil or a new HS if I get a Mayhem. I'd need a new 140mm fork either way.

I suspect the Mayhem will be a great climber and the Evil a great deacender. I'm also not sure about size. Maybe I'll give spot a call. Any ideas?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I'm torn between getting a Mayhem 27.5+ or the new Evil Following v2 27.5+. I've ridden Evils before and like how they ride. The Mayhem is be going off what I've read. I'll be moving my parts from a Mojo3 so I'll have to buy a new dropper if I get a Evil or a new HS if I get a Mayhem. I'd need a new 140mm fork either way.
> 
> I suspect the Mayhem will be a great climber and the Evil a great deacender. I'm also not sure about size. Maybe I'll give spot a call. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I had a V1 Following and a M3. I have written about the Spot vs M3 before. The Following, from I recall, was harsher in rock gardens for sure. The Spot climbs better and I dare say is better down as well. It's much pusher down than both. My major complaint about the Following was I had to always weight the front too much to rail turns. The Spot has a better balanced riding position and requires a lot less body finesse to move around. The upside to the Following is resale. The Following has a following so to speak. But I would put the Spot up against it anytime.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

dmo said:


> I'm torn between getting a Mayhem 27.5+ or the new Evil Following v2 27.5+. I've ridden Evils before and like how they ride. The Mayhem is be going off what I've read. I'll be moving my parts from a Mojo3 so I'll have to buy a new dropper if I get a Evil or a new HS if I get a Mayhem. I'd need a new 140mm fork either way.
> 
> I suspect the Mayhem will be a great climber and the Evil a great deacender. I'm also not sure about size. Maybe I'll give spot a call. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mayhem. Steep seat angle/Living Link=great climber. Dropper seatpost/140mm fork/slack head angle/properly tuned rear shock/Living Link=great descender. Very fast bike.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

What shock are people running on their mayhem? Is the stock good or should I get something else? I'll be using 27.5x2.8 wheels and I'm 155-160 in full kit depending...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> What shock are people running on their mayhem? Is the stock good or should I get something else? I'll be using 27.5x2.8 wheels and I'm 155-160 in full kit depending...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Stock shock works well. It is run at a much lower pressure than you normally think. Run at 85% of your weight.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

When do you use the 29er setup and when do you use the 27.5+?



bogeydog said:


> Had a real nice long ride yesterday on east coast rocks and roots.
> 
> The bike is awesome. Handled everything without question. It's super fast too. I have said it time and time again, I can't explain why it handles so well on turns. Geo suggests otherwise. Downhills are better than my Mojo 3. Faster in turns too. Climbs better. Balanced better than any bike I have had. Prs are falling. Not sure what detail anyone wants, but let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

fastpath said:


> When do you use the 29er setup and when do you use the 27.5+?


Whenever I feel like it. I haven't decided which I like better. I will let you know.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Question about the rear shock, it says EVOL on it, so does that mean we have a positive and negative air chamber? This could be why mine feels so harsh in the small bumps. Also does anyone know of a good video that shows how to set this up correctly?

Other than that im very happy with this bike, I have logged almost 200 miles on the bike and the only thing that is wearing down is that cheap chain stay protector, mine is ripping up pretty bad, from my shoe hitting it.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

sml-2727 said:


> Question about the rear shock, it says EVOL on it, so does that mean we have a positive and negative air chamber? This could be why mine feels so harsh in the small bumps. Also does anyone know of a good video that shows how to set this up correctly?
> 
> Other than that im very happy with this bike, I have logged almost 200 miles on the bike and the only thing that is wearing down is that cheap chain stay protector, mine is ripping up pretty bad, from my shoe hitting it.


Harsh over small bumps? Is this true? I haven't gotten mine yet but could you be running too high pressure?

Someone else want to chime in?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> Question about the rear shock, it says EVOL on it, so does that mean we have a positive and negative air chamber? This could be why mine feels so harsh in the small bumps. Also does anyone know of a good video that shows how to set this up correctly?
> 
> Other than that im very happy with this bike, I have logged almost 200 miles on the bike and the only thing that is wearing down is that cheap chain stay protector, mine is ripping up pretty bad, from my shoe hitting it.


Yes. Positive and larger than non Evol negative air chamber. Let all the air out slowly from your shock. Then pump it up to 50 psi then exercise the shock 10-20 times through 25% of the travel. Do this for every 50 psi you add. This ensures the positive and negative air chambers equalize. Otherwise you will have a harsh feeling shock. http://www.ridefox.com/2016/dl/bike/605-00-164-FLOAT-DPS-Tuning-Guide-white-revA.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> Question about the rear shock, it says EVOL on it, so does that mean we have a positive and negative air chamber? This could be why mine feels so harsh in the small bumps. Also does anyone know of a good video that shows how to set this up correctly?
> 
> Other than that im very happy with this bike, I have logged almost 200 miles on the bike and the only thing that is wearing down is that cheap chain stay protector, mine is ripping up pretty bad, from my shoe hitting it.


The setup of this bike is different. Stay at 85% of your weight. Set rebounds by Fox recommended settings. Guaranteed you have too much pressure.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Good to know. Anyone experiment with any other shocks besides the stock?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

dmo said:


> Good to know. Anyone experiment with any other shocks besides the stock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think the living link adds a bit of spring assist so definitely less air pressure on the rear shock will work better. I took the stock shock off from the start since I had better shocks to put on. I have a 140mm 36 up front. 
So far I have had a fox x2 performance (only low speed adjustments) on for a few rides and found that I had to lower the air pressure quite a bit and it was running well but had too much sag. I took it off to add a volume spacer but decided to try a recently rebuild CC Inline. The Inline has low and high adjustments so I opened them up and it has been really good for the last 3 rides. I just don't know how long the inline will last before another rebuild.
I do have a x2 factory (low/high speed adjustments) and a DVO topaz (on other bikes) that I will be trying out as well.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

You think the x2 factory will be different than the performance? How is the DVO?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> You think the x2 factory will be different than the performance? How is the DVO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Guys, if this is the first you have been told to start with 85%, then absolutely you have set wring. As well you will set any shock wrong. Follow Spots directions. Otherwise you are chasing your tails and making incorrect reviews and comments.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

I think so since I will have the ability to lower the high speed settings on the X2F. I thought the X2P had a bit too much mid travel support. I have not ridden the Topaz in a while but I seem to remember that it did lack mid travel support in comparison to the X2 so it might work well with the living link. 
It is fun trying out all these shocks but the bike will work well with all the shocks provided that they are tuned/setup properly.


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Guys, if this is the first you have been told to start with 85%, then absolutely you have set wring. As well you will set any shock wrong. Follow Spots directions. Otherwise you are chasing your tails and making incorrect reviews and comments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


My ridding weight is 185lbs and 85% is 157psi. I found that the x2 performed best in the 145 to 150 range. I cant recall the exact pressure in the inline but it was in the 150-160 range. Compression settings on the open side and rebound settings on the open side of middle. Full travel no harsh bottoming.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I did find out that the EVOL sleeve does require adding air slowly to get the air into the positive and negative chambers, so I will be trying to figure this out...

Second, For the guys running plus wheels, how wide are your rims and what tires have you used. A buddy of mine has a set of Roval 6fattie 38 rims hes going to let me try out, do you think a 3.0 tire will fit? 

Third, the new edition of "BIKE" magazine has a small review on the Mayhem...Overall my take is they think its a good bike...FWIW


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> Well I did find out that the EVOL sleeve does require adding air slowly to get the air into the positive and negative chambers, so I will be trying to figure this out...
> 
> Second, For the guys running plus wheels, how wide are your rims and what tires have you used. A buddy of mine has a set of Roval 6fattie 38 rims hes going to let me try out, do you think a 3.0 tire will fit?
> 
> Third, the new edition of "BIKE" magazine has a small review on the Mayhem...Overall my take is they think its a good bike...FWIW


That is a great write-up in many ways. It describes the behavior of the bike better than I can. I run Plus Tires and have 29er Wheels as well. Unfortunately I don't have much time on the 29er Wheels yet cuz I just got them recently. But there is a lot to be said for the balance of the bike, the seating position for everything you encounter, and the efficiency of the pedaling while having great downhill abilities. It's generally what I have been saying all along.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Starting my Mayhem build. I'm going 27.5+. Any tips or things you wish were different with your build? Hope to get a few rides in before the snow flies.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Starting my Mayhem build. I'm going 27.5+. Any tips or things you wish were different with your build? Hope to get a few rides in before the snow flies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Setup shock correctly. If you can get your hands on a Shockwiz, it will help with setting rebound. What is your weight? If installing a dropper, read directions on feeding the cable.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Setup shock correctly. If you can get your hands on a Shockwiz, it will help with setting rebound. What is your weight? If installing a dropper, read directions on feeding the cable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yup, I have a shockwiz. Should I tune it with the shock fully open?

I'm just shy of 160 in full kit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Yup, I have a shockwiz. Should I tune it with the shock fully open?
> 
> I'm just shy of 160 in full kit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah fully open. My guess is rebound on the shock will be about 5 clicks out. The plus tires affect rebound and you will find you need to give it more rebound than non plus sizes. It's a good starting point.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> Setup shock correctly. If you can get your hands on a Shockwiz, it will help with setting rebound. What is your weight? If installing a dropper, read directions on feeding the cable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Read Post #299 for dropper install


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

OK, lets try round 2 with my Mayham. Maybe it will work this time.

I used my own chain stay protector and installed it the way Spot should have done it !! Going with the pike at 150mm, waiting for new 2018 air shaft.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> OK, lets try round 2 with my Mayham. Maybe it will work this time.
> 
> I used my own chain stay protector and installed it the way Spot should have done it !! Going with the pike at 150mm, waiting for new 2018 air shaft.


Did you cover up the red inside the rear triangle?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea I removed the rear end sent it out to my body guy, they painted it Mercedes silver to match the silver Spot logo. The down tube I just covered with carbon vinyl car rap, personally I did not like the paint on the inside rear triangle. I love the color now, very high quality plus I now know how to service the rear. The bearings are chinese with rubber o-rings as gaskets for protection from elements. Easy to work on!! The silver looks great with blue or purple. I have a set of 27.5+ wheels with 2.8 tires I will also try this time. 150mm fork will help raise the BB, I think it's on the low side with the 27.5 wheels plus the 150mm fork will slacken the seat tube angle. I may need to go with a set back dropper, will see!! The next bike will be the new 2018 Trek Fuel ex 9.9 if all fails. I just had one for a week demo and I rode it 6 days straight on my local Brandywine trails in DE.


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

Pulled the trigger today on a Mayhem black in XL, I'm 6'2". Ordered the frame only. Planing on 140mm Fox 34 or 36, not certain at this point. Plan to use as my main trail bike. I'm mostly an XC guy that likes 40,60,80,100 mile rides with lots and lots of climbing and descending. Live in Utah Wasatch front and get down to the desert multiple times a year. 
Thing I can't understand in the 170mm crank spec. I understand the increased pedal clearance purpose, but the bb height seems good compared to other bikes in the same short travel 29 trail bucket. Does it ride low in it's travel?
I have some Cannondale SI 172.5 cranks I'll mount, but don't see going 170, thats too DH for me. Open to new ideas, but having several bikes and 180 on my SS, I think that it will feel much different that my other bikes. Had 170 on a bike before and did not really like it. 
Purchased without a demo ride.....scary!
Fingers crossed the geo and Living link is all that and more....
May do Eagle or Di2 which I have currently running 1 x 11. Like the 50, but would do e13 9-46 wth di2. Have quality parts for the build, but need a fork, wheels and tires. Build my own wheels and will do at least 28mm internal. Run 30mm internal now and like it. Cheap asian carbon rims have have rocked on for many miles so confident in them. Onyx or I9 hubset, but likely I9 cause I'm a little bit weight weenie.
Well, hope I did not put anyone to sleep with my post if still reading. Will let you know what I think when I get it built and ride.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

Canyonman said:


> Pulled the trigger today on a Mayhem black in XL, I'm 6'2". Ordered the frame only. Planing on 140mm Fox 34 or 36, not certain at this point. Plan to use as my main trail bike. I'm mostly an XC guy that likes 40,60,80,100 mile rides with lots and lots of climbing and descending. Live in Utah Wasatch front and get down to the desert multiple times a year.
> Thing I can't understand in the 170mm crank spec. I understand the increased pedal clearance purpose, but the bb height seems good compared to other bikes in the same short travel 29 trail bucket. Does it ride low in it's travel?
> I have some Cannondale SI 172.5 cranks I'll mount, but don't see going 170, thats too DH for me. Open to new ideas, but having several bikes and 180 on my SS, I think that it will feel much different that my other bikes. Had 170 on a bike before and did not really like it.
> Purchased without a demo ride.....scary!
> ...


Fox 34 if you are a weight weenie, but the new 2018 fox 36 is so buttery amaze balls and stiff and not much heavier. Your choice. The 170mm cranks are specific on the complete builds for the purpose of running 27.5 plus. In 29er mode the BB isn't low. So if you plan to only run 29er or don't care and might just try 27.5 plus, longer cranks will be fine. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

coolhand80 said:


> Fox 34 if you are a weight weenie, but the new 2018 fox 36 is so buttery amaze balls and stiff and not much heavier. Your choice. The 170mm cranks are specific on the complete builds for the purpose of running 27.5 plus. In 29er mode the BB isn't low. So if you plan to only run 29er or don't care and might just try 27.5 plus, longer cranks will be fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use the new project 321 hubs, same weight as i9 just a few grams more. Much better bearings with higher engagement and quiet. Go with the 175mm crank arms and a 2018 Pike fork just 66 grams more than Fox 34 and stiffer if you want a lighter front end than the Fox 36.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I got 175mm raceface next cranks on mine in 29er mode with a 140mm fox 34, So far no pedal strikes in almost 500 miles of riding the bike.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Setup shock correctly. If you can get your hands on a Shockwiz, it will help with setting rebound. What is your weight? If installing a dropper, read directions on feeding the cable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


You made the correct decision on the Pike. I had the Fox 34 at 140mm the 1st time I built it up then I tore it down and was going to sell it. I can now say I'm so glad I built it up again. This time with the 2018 Pike at 130mm at this point and found I need a much longer stem than 55mm.

The reason is since I have a large frame at 5'91/2, my saddle is fairly low because of my short legs. Bogeydog is right most will have trouble setting this bike correct. As seat goes up higher the further your reach is from bar. I also have a long upper body with long arms and torso so I needed a longer stem 90mm right now to give me space in the cockpit. Yea I don't like the way it sounds or looks but I love the way the bike rides now!! Got rid of the oval ring also. The Pike fork feels much stiffer with noticeable less flex, small bump compliance now matches the rear shock perfectly.

This bike is 2 inches longer than my 2016 Fuel ex and again as Bogeydog as stated is corners like crazy and carries speed. I love the way it goes down technical decents no bouncing off rocks, really holds the line with stiff frame not flexing in the wrong way. When lowering the saddle all the way you really feel in the bike not on top Like I did before. Going to try a 80mm stem. I love my new Wheels even though only 30mm ex. LB carbon rims down hill layup with extra carbon. 28hole Sapim cx ray spokes with Project 321 rear hub and DT Swiss 240 front hub. Love the the Bontrager XR4 team Issue 29x2.40 tires. Wheel set 1598g. Just ordered Shimano Saint front caliper to go with the XTR Race lever. Weight with Shimano XTR race pedals 27.42lbs. Ordered the 140mm air shaft, but at 130mm Pike feels awesome with the mid travel support. I have 3 2017 Fox 34 I'm selling !!

Anyone having trouble setting up this bike just me patient!! The Pivot Swithblade and the new 2018 Fuel EX 9.9 have now been forgotten!!

One more thing this bike climbs out of the saddle better than all my other bikes, feels like a hardtrail.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

dgw7000 said:


> You made the correct decision on the Pike. I had the Fox 34 at 140mm the 1st time I built it up then I tore it down and was going to sell it. I can now say I'm so glad I built it up again. This time with the 2018 Pike at 130mm at this point and found I need a much longer stem than 55mm.
> 
> The reason is since I have a large frame at 5'91/2, my saddle is fairly low because of my short legs. Bogeydog is right most will have trouble setting this bike correct. As seat goes up higher the further your reach is from bar. I also have a long upper body with long arms and torso so I needed a longer stem 90mm right now to give me space in the cockpit. Yea I don't like the way it sounds or looks but I love the way the bike rides now!! Got rid of the oval ring also. The Pike fork feels much stiffer with noticeable less flex, small bump compliance now matches the rear shock perfectly.
> 
> ...


I have a 2018 Fox Factory 34 and I love it, I had a Pike on my last bike and feel the fox is a tad better, I think either one is an amazing fork


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> You made the correct decision on the Pike. I had the Fox 34 at 140mm the 1st time I built it up then I tore it down and was going to sell it. I can now say I'm so glad I built it up again. This time with the 2018 Pike at 130mm at this point and found I need a much longer stem than 55mm.
> 
> The reason is since I have a large frame at 5'91/2, my saddle is fairly low because of my short legs. Bogeydog is right most will have trouble setting this bike correct. As seat goes up higher the further your reach is from bar. I also have a long upper body with long arms and torso so I needed a longer stem 90mm right now to give me space in the cockpit. Yea I don't like the way it sounds or looks but I love the way the bike rides now!! Got rid of the oval ring also. The Pike fork feels much stiffer with noticeable less flex, small bump compliance now matches the rear shock perfectly.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear. Keep at it. I have been running P321 with Knight rims. Good stuff.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm still working on getting my Mayhem built up. It takes time with two little kids and work etc but I'm getting there. This is the first build where I've done everything myself (except build the wheels). I usually have had the shop put in the BB and HS but this time I got the tools and did it myself.

Anyway, in regards to bike setup do you use the knee over pedal spindle method to determine seat position? Right now I have a 40mm stem on and that feels good with one 10mm spacer under it. I'm hoping to get the position pretty close to dialed the first time.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I'm still working on getting my Mayhem built up. It takes time with two little kids and work etc but I'm getting there. This is the first build where I've done everything myself (except build the wheels). I usually have had the shop put in the BB and HS but this time I got the tools and did it myself.
> 
> Anyway, in regards to bike setup do you use the knee over pedal spindle method to determine seat position? Right now I have a 40mm stem on and that feels good with one 10mm spacer under it. I'm hoping to get the position pretty close to dialed the first time.
> 
> ...


Just remember that the STA is steeper and that may feel odd at first. Whatever method you use to set seat at first will do. In time, you will likely jockey it around a little. Also depends on the seat.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

dmo said:


> I'm still working on getting my Mayhem built up. It takes time with two little kids and work etc but I'm getting there. This is the first build where I've done everything myself (except build the wheels). I usually have had the shop put in the BB and HS but this time I got the tools and did it myself.
> 
> Anyway, in regards to bike setup do you use the knee over pedal spindle method to determine seat position? Right now I have a 40mm stem on and that feels good with one 10mm spacer under it. I'm hoping to get the position pretty close to dialed the first time.
> 
> ...


Cool looking bike, how wide are your rims and are those 2.8 or 3.0 tires?

As for seat position the bike I demoed had one 10mm spacer with 60mm stem so thats how I built my large up. feels pretty good. But every ones arm/torso/legs will be different.

Although the demo had straight bars and mine are Enve with 23mm rise, which I prefer more


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

sml-2727 said:


> Cool looking bike, how wide are your rims and are those 2.8 or 3.0 tires?
> 
> As for seat position the bike I demoed had one 10mm spacer with 60mm stem so thats how I built my large up. feels pretty good. But every ones arm/torso/legs will be different.
> 
> Although the demo had straight bars and mine are Enve with 23mm rise, which I prefer more


Thanks.

Those are 2.8 tires on 52mm rims, though maxxis measures more like 2.7.

The 40mm stem feels good to me as I have shorter torso and arms. It's a medium frame. I just wonder about weight on the front end with that steep STA. Do you have to pay extra attention to un weight the front wheel when rolling over things?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Those are 2.8 tires on 52mm rims, though maxxis measures more like 2.7.
> 
> ...


I have a 30mm on my small. Have ran 40mm as well. Tomorrow I am working with a fitter who has the GURU system and will dial it in.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

Where do you live? I wonder about climbing and tight switchbacks with the 140mm fork. Any wheel flop? thanks!


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks! I mean to say they oynx hubs are heavy. I have a 2018 Pike I'm going to convert to 140.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

Canyonman said:


> Where do you live? I wonder about climbing and tight switchbacks with the 140mm fork. Any wheel flop? thanks!


I run mine at 140 and no wheel flop at all.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

gryeti said:


> I run mine at 140 and no wheel flop at all.


None

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

I have mine with 29er wheels ( 24mm ID but will be upgrading), with a Fox 36/20mm axle/140mm/MRP Fulfill fork and fox X2factory shock on the rear. I am finally happy with the suspension feel. 
This bike is an ebike on the climbs (it has that living link motor) and fast fast everywhere! 
Originally I found the cockpit to be a bit short but now that I have have gotten familiar with the geometry and suspension feel, it handles like a dream. No wheel flop on climbs and very stable on the downs.

I have 27.5 plus wheels that I want to try but I am having such a blast as it is that I am putting it off for a bit.

Only concerns are the:
-Chainstay protectors are becoming unglued
-Deraileur hanger is a bit soft. After some rough rides I have had to get alignment tool out. I have another hanger that I will be putting on.
- I can not ride any of my other bikes (I have a few)


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

voob said:


> I have mine with 29er wheels ( 24mm ID but will be upgrading), with a Fox 36/20mm axle/140mm/MRP Fulfill fork and fox X2factory shock on the rear. I am finally happy with the suspension feel.
> This bike is an ebike on the climbs (it has that living link motor) and fast fast everywhere!
> Originally I found the cockpit to be a bit short but now that I have have gotten familiar with the geometry and suspension feel, it handles like a dream. No wheel flop on climbs and very stable on the downs.
> 
> ...


How do you like it with the X2? I'm debating getting one. Could you not get the stock shock the way you like?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

dmo said:


> How do you like it with the X2? I'm debating getting one. Could you not get the stock shock the way you like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have used the X2 for a while on other bikes and I really like it. I don't mine the weight for the better suspension. It works well with the 36. The bike weighs just over 30lbls.
I never tried the stock shock but tried an updated CC inline but still went back to the X2.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Check the picts!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I just read that "Bike" magazine has the Mayhem as one of there bible bikes, it will be cool to see what they have to say and how it compares vs the other bikes.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> I just read that "Bike" magazine has the Mayhem as one of there bible bikes, it will be cool to see what they have to say and how it compares vs the other bikes.


Cool. A shop owner in the area who does not sell spot however rode a Spot Mayhem in the spring, feels it's the best full suspension bike on the market right now He is a very accomplished Rider and has been around for many years.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Had my first ride on my Mayhem 27.5+ today. 75 degree day in late October made for a great day. Only one ride in but I thought I'd share somenof my observations.

First, a little about where I'm coming from. I ride in the northeast US, New England so the trails have lots of roots and rocks but not a ton of sustained elevation changes. I'm 5'6, 156lb and on a medium Mayhem. I have a 40mm stem and the fit feels spot on. I'm coming off of a Ibis Mojo 3 that never really felt composed to me. It was always a little twitchy and I had problems with fit due to the low stack height.

I set the shock up based on 85% of my weight or 133psi and left wide open on my ride. I ended up dropping down to 130psi mid ride. The Mayhem feels super efficient and stiff and almost feels oversprung to me. I've barely tried to tune it and will be putting a shockwiz on to help. The bike reminds me of a Yeti SB95c I got a few years back only better. Every pedal stroke moves you forward and it doesn't get hung up in technical climbs.

Having said that though another bike I have now is an Evil Insurgent. I considered getting the new Following before getting the mayhem but didn't want to end up with 2 bikes that were very similar, if only in design anyway. I have my suspension set up very plush with no low speed compression damping and volume spacer to make the suspension spring rate more progressive. The insurgent climbs relatively well for what it is (150mm f&r) and descends incredibly well. It's super fun. If you've ridden an Evil you know what I mean. I want to try to get the rear end of the mayhem to feel closer to how my insurgent is. I think the shock on the mayhem ramps up too much. I'm not sure if I'll be able to get it to open up early in it's travel without feeling like its wallowing. I'll keep working with it but wonder if a custom tune or a different shock would suit me better.

I know set up can be tricky to get the most out of the bike. The saddle is pretty much centered over the post but might try moving it back just a tiny bit to see if my weight being more rearward makes any difference.

Anyone who has spent more time on their mayhem go ahead and chime in.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

What you may be feeling is the mid stroke firmness created by the leaf spring suspension. It is designed to firm up quickly for peddling. On the other side of this it becomes very plush. You will feel this on larger hits and drops. I think you are probably not getting far enough in the travel feel this. That is why you can run the shock at a lower pressure than most other bike setups. It's essentially low speed plush mid-stroke firm deep travel plush.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

I would suggest a custom tune (lighter shim stack if possible) for your weight or getting a shock with 4 way adjustment like X2 or DB inline IL. 
I found that getting the fork set right first helped.
On the rear (X2) I set the air around 85% of my weight (25-30% Sag) and then I set the compression settings towards open and firmed up (towards closed) the rebound until it felt dull. I then opened the rebound click by click until I felt the right balance. It feels good now. I ended up with more slow speed rebound then I thought I would.
For a 130mm travel bike with such a great pedal platform it will never be super plush when comparing it to 140-150 mm bikes. 
I am sure they are working on increasing the travel. Or maybe another bike dedicated to long travel 29.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

voob said:


> I would suggest a custom tune (lighter shim stack if possible) for your weight or getting a shock with 4 way adjustment like X2 or DB inline IL.
> I found that getting the fork set right first helped.
> On the rear (X2) I set the air around 85% of my weight (25-30% Sag) and then I set the compression settings towards open and firmed up (towards closed) the rebound until it felt dull. I then opened the rebound click by click until I felt the right balance. It feels good now. I ended up with more slow speed rebound then I thought I would.
> For a 130mm travel bike with such a great pedal platform it will never be super plush when comparing it to 140-150 mm bikes.
> I am sure they are working on increasing the travel. Or maybe another bike dedicated to long travel 29.


I echo your rebound comments.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

voob said:


> I would suggest a custom tune (lighter shim stack if possible) for your weight or getting a shock with 4 way adjustment like X2 or DB inline IL.
> I found that getting the fork set right first helped.
> On the rear (X2) I set the air around 85% of my weight (25-30% Sag) and then I set the compression settings towards open and firmed up (towards closed) the rebound until it felt dull. I then opened the rebound click by click until I felt the right balance. It feels good now. I ended up with more slow speed rebound then I thought I would.
> For a 130mm travel bike with such a great pedal platform it will never be super plush when comparing it to 140-150 mm bikes.
> I am sure they are working on increasing the travel. Or maybe another bike dedicated to long travel 29.


Between a custom tune, the X2 or DB I line IL what do you think would work best? I just got a DB inline IL for my old SB95c and really like it. The X2 is almost twice the cost of the DB. I don't want to spend d $600+ for a X2 right now

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

For the money and weight the inline worked really well. I would be happy with it if I did not already have an X2. It is the reliability and frequent service of the inline and consistency of the X2 that makes the X2 the better choice. Kind of like the fox 36 vs the other top forks.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> Check the picts!


Just wanted to update on what happened when I installed my 2015 non boost 160mm pike with Derby 35mm rim with Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29x2.35 tire on the Mayham. 2 great rides now and I believe this bike needs a longer travel fork. I can't get over how well it climbs, I do have stem slamed down all the way. 75mm stem that just works the best for me, I went up some very steep rocky climbs today and the front end stayed down and the traction was amazing. Maybe with 160mm fork on it's shifting weight back slightly and putting weight back over wheel making better traction. Bike also manuals better now. On the downs it's a rock eating beast and find myself launching off large log overs with better speed. The bike still steers great with no wheel flop and corners just sightly slower than with Pike at 130mm.

Definitely going to go with the 150mm Air Spring on my 2018 Pike, I also put a Shimano Saint front brake caliper on with my XTR lever and going with 203 rotor for more stopping power with the increased speed.

I may go for the new Fox DPX2 shock, but I love the way the stock shock stiffens up under hard peddling power especially out of the saddle.

So glad I did not sell this frame, the right fork and proper cockpit setup are key on the Mayham. The frame is so stiff it will expose the week link and have not had any problems setting up rear shock 85% of body weight works perfect for me and using all the travel. Can't wait to ride tomorrow!!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> Just wanted to update on what happened when I installed my 2015 non boost 160mm pike with Derby 35mm rim with Schwalbe Hans Dampf 29x2.35 tire on the Mayham. 2 great rides now and I believe this bike needs a longer travel fork. I can't get over how well it climbs, I do have stem slamed down all the way. 75mm stem that just works the best for me, I went up some very steep rocky climbs today and the front end stayed down and the traction was amazing. Maybe with 160mm fork on it's shifting weight back slightly and putting weight back over wheel making better traction. Bike also manuals better now. On the downs it's a rock eating beast and find myself launching off large log overs with better speed. The bike still steers great with no wheel flop and corners just sightly slower than with Pike at 130mm.
> 
> Definitely going to go with the 150mm Air Spring on my 2018 Pike, I also put a Shimano Saint front brake caliper on with my XTR lever and going with 203 rotor for more stopping power with the increased speed.
> 
> ...


Great. I have a 140mm on the front with 29er wheels. I did this so I could run Plus size too without switching anything. Obviously the longer front slacks the STA. I also have my seat mive rearward a bit. As I have said all along, setup is key and takes some time and effort.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

Just heading out for my 4th ride this week. Just can't get enough of this bike.
When I had a pike 150 on it, it performed well every where except some steep/tight switchback climbs. The steering was bit slow and hard to turn. I will give it another try now that I am familiar with the bike.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

What chain line are you guys using? Is your front chainring boost or non boost? That means either 49 mm or 52 mm.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

53mm chainline with 30T.
I am using a shimano/one up 11-50 cassette with shimano XT boost crankset . There is space to use a 50mm crankset wit 30T chainring which I will try next time I replace my cassette/chain.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't tell you guys how much fun I'm haviing on the Mayham with the 160mm pike and the a supper stiff front wheel like the Derby 35mm.

I going to break down my non boost Onyx hubs that are on the Derby's rims and send them back to Onyx as they have an up-grade program to any current hub size you like for 1/2 of retail. I'll get the boost set with new alloy driver that will save some weight off the rear hub but still get the anti-freeze power coat color that all most glows in the dark. No other hubs spins like Onyx with the German hybrid ceramic bearings and sprag clutch.

For now just going to keep riding this bike at 160mm, I now feel like I'm perfectly balanced on the Mayham and love the seat post angle I have with the slack out fork at 160mm. This could be the perfect trail bike!! I even had a chance to compare to my friends 2018 Trek Slash last night. I front end on the Slash felt so much heavier then the Mayham as did the whole bike. He is a hard core Trek guy but did say how well the Mayham did firm up while pedaling.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

dgw7000 said:


> I going to break down my non boost Onyx hubs that are on the Derby's rims and send them back to Onyx as they have an up-grade program to any current hub size you like for 1/2 of retail. I'll get the boost set with new alloy driver that will save some weight off the rear hub but still get the anti-freeze power coat color that all most glows in the dark. No other hubs spins like Onyx with the German hybrid ceramic bearings and sprag clutch.
> 
> 
> > FYI, I recently talked with Onyx folks and the "new" alloy hub is not expected until mid 2018. They are in "field test" now.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Simplemind said:


> dgw7000 said:
> 
> 
> > I going to break down my non boost Onyx hubs that are on the Derby's rims and send them back to Onyx as they have an up-grade program to any current hub size you like for 1/2 of retail. I'll get the boost set with new alloy driver that will save some weight off the rear hub but still get the anti-freeze power coat color that all most glows in the dark. No other hubs spins like Onyx with the German hybrid ceramic bearings and sprag clutch.
> ...


----------



## builtupbowtie (Feb 8, 2011)

Simplemind said:


> dgw7000 said:
> 
> 
> > I going to break down my non boost Onyx hubs that are on the Derby's rims and send them back to Onyx as they have an up-grade program to any current hub size you like for 1/2 of retail. I'll get the boost set with new alloy driver that will save some weight off the rear hub but still get the anti-freeze power coat color that all most glows in the dark. No other hubs spins like Onyx with the German hybrid ceramic bearings and sprag clutch.
> ...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

What kind of weight are people getting with these?

I'd love to have a 26lb, 130mm travel 650b+ bike.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> What kind of weight are people getting with these?
> 
> I'd love to have a 26lb, 130mm travel 650b+ bike.


Mine is 26.5 with top shelf everything including dropper and pedals. I can't see getting it much lower without compromising strength. I

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> Mine is 26.5 with top shelf everything including dropper and pedals. I can't see getting it much lower without compromising strength. I
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Wow mine is 30 on the nose, I have no clue how you lost 4 lbs


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Small black frame
Fox 34 140mm frame 
Knight Enduro wheels with Vittoria Barzo 29x2.35
RF 165mm carbon cranks 
Absolute Black 30t
Xx1 cassette, trigger, derailleur and chain
TIME XC 12 pedals
Fox Transfer 100mm dropper with Wolftooth lever
Enve 40mm stem
Mcfk bars
Sram Guide Ultimate brakes with centerline x rotors
Sqlab 611 seat
Esi grips 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Im on a large frame
Fox Factory 34 140mm
Wheels DT Swiss XM481
Tires Minion DHF, HR2
RF 175 Carbon Crank w/ absolute black oval
Enve Bars/Renthal Stem
Shimano Zee Brakes
KS Lev Integra 150mm 
GX 11speed Drivetrain


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sml-2727 said:


> Im on a large frame
> Fox Factory 34 140mm
> Wheels DT Swiss XM481
> Tires Minion DHF, HR2
> ...


Yeah, everything you listed is heavier and not necessarily stronger than the parts you listed. Throwing more material at a stem, for example, might not do anything other than add weight.

A 140lb rider doesn't need parts with the highest possible fatigue resistance. Therefore, "durable enough" and lighter works for some. It might not for you.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Le Duke said:


> Yeah, everything you listed is heavier and not necessarily stronger than the parts you listed. Throwing more material at a stem, for example, might not do anything other than add weight.
> 
> A 140lb rider doesn't need parts with the highest possible fatigue resistance. Therefore, "durable enough" and lighter works for some. It might not for you.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Except im not 140..try 240 on a good day


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

sml-2727 said:


> Except im not 140..try 240 on a good day


Well, that's why someone like Bogey can ride a 26lb bike, and you ride a 30lb bike.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 49flatfish (Jan 6, 2004)

Are there any Turner Czar owners out there that own or have ridden the Mayhem29 and that can compare their experience? My bike was stolen recently and I am on the hunt while I figure out the insurance situation. Also, what about the longer wheelbase on tighter twisty smooth stuff? Tahoe/Auburn has lots of smooth single track along with some rocky tight technical stuff and a fair amount of climbing (2k feet/10 miles average I'd say) I was primarily focusing on a short travel fun 29er than climbs well and is fun downhill. Loved the Czar and may just do that again but it'd be nice to try something different. Yeti SB4.5 felt nice to me on the pavement but so did the Ripley. Trek EX9.8/9.9 felt OK.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

49flatfish said:


> Are there any Turner Czar owners out there that own or have ridden the Mayhem29 and that can compare their experience? My bike was stolen recently and I am on the hunt while I figure out the insurance situation. Also, what about the longer wheelbase on tighter twisty smooth stuff? Tahoe/Auburn has lots of smooth single track along with some rocky tight technical stuff and a fair amount of climbing (2k feet/10 miles average I'd say) I was primarily focusing on a short travel fun 29er than climbs well and is fun downhill. Loved the Czar and may just do that again but it'd be nice to try something different. Yeti SB4.5 felt nice to me on the pavement but so did the Ripley. Trek EX9.8/9.9 felt OK.


You can't tell anything from the parking lot!! Mayham is longer but just handles so well. I have tested alot of bikes except the Czar. Today I get a chance to ride the Pivot Switchblade for the day. My friend has it for the week, top end build with Eagle and carbon wheels 29er. He also loves my Mayham so we will see. I'm still loving the Mayham with the 160mm pike on the front. 7 great rides and I just love this bike!! When I wake in the morning all I think about is riding the Mayham!!

Anyone know where to get a better derailure hanger, hanger is too soft and bends really easy.


----------



## 49flatfish (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks. It doesn't sound like the longer wheelbase is an issue. Maybe having your center of gravity pushed towards the front wheel helps. I hope they improve the hanger and chain protector. I've ridden an older Spot single speed and really liked it. The geometry was great. I will stay tuned especially to those comparing this to some of the shorter travel 29ers. Mayhem is on my short list but it is a decent outlay of cash to roll the dice.


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

dgw7000 said:


> Anyone know where to get a better derailure hanger, hanger is too soft and bends really easy.


Yes there is a new version. I got mine from Ethan FlowZone | Maverick Suspension and Service


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Just picked my Mayhem from Ethan this morning. Blew out the seals on my Evol last week so I had him do the warranty rebuild on it. I ended up treating myself to a new DPX2, hope to get the inaugural ride on it mañana before the snow comes Monday. Anyone in the market for a newly rebuilt Evol shoot me a pm and I will give you a good deal! Thought about keeping it for a spare but that is just silly.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

poonamibaxter said:


> Just picked my Mayhem from Ethan this morning. Blew out the seals on my Evol last week so I had him do the warranty rebuild on it. I ended up treating myself to a new DPX2, hope to get the inaugural ride on it mañana before the snow comes Monday. Anyone in the market for a newly rebuilt Evol shoot me a pm and I will give you a good deal! Thought about keeping it for a spare but that is just silly.


No, but I'd really like to hear how you like the x2. I've been considering one for a while but need to try the evol for a while first

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

The evol on this bike is $$$. I used to want the “upgrade” when bored at work but after each ride I always thought “how could that be better?” I asked Ethan about it a couple weeks ago and he said it’s a little beefier which I won’t notice and will be more consistent, whatever that means. I got a new job with a big raise so I had money to burn I guess. Will report back after a few rides.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

voob said:


> Yes there is a new version. I got mine from Ethan FlowZone | Maverick Suspension and Service


Thanks man!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

So I had a chance to demo the pivot switchblade for a day and I’m glad I did not buy it. Not a bad bike but head tube angle way too steep and the front end wanders too much on steep climbs. Also not as stable as the Mayham on the downs both bikes had stiff rear ends. One of the things I love so much about having the Mayham with the 160 pike on the front is I have 14 inches of BB Clarence now so I can run my 175 mm crank. The switchblade also felt sluggish on the climbs you could feel the weight at 31.2 pounds compared to Mark 28 pound Mayham. I was riding the switchblade but I was thinking about the Mayham.


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

Rear Suspension Set-up, just still feels harsh. I've got only 4 rides so far. Cycled the fox evol while adding air every 50 PSI as described. Running 85% to my weight. 185 plus camelback. Have 30% sag and using all the travel. 
I've owned a few DW-Link bikes and Split-Pivot bikes and this 130mm feels like 100mm.
It works better on bigger hits and is somewhat compliant on small trail imperfections. When I ride over moderate to small 2-4 inch obstacles if just feels harsh. Ride fully open with rebound dialed to not bob after the hit.
I like the lateral stiffness of the rear, ST angle etc. I'm running a 140mm fox 34, but think I could get away with a 150mm fork with no flop climbing, but don't think that would match how rear end feels.
Any ideas out there for tuning the rear? I've read the other posts in this forum.
I like the frame, but would love it if I could dial in the rear suspension. I'm starting to think the harsh suspension action is the trade off with the single pivot design. I bought this bike to replace my XC/trail bikes with a smoother longer travel trail bike. Right now it does not feel like more travel bike.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Canyonman said:


> Rear Suspension Set-up, just still feels harsh. I've got only 4 rides so far. Cycled the fox evol while adding air every 50 PSI as described. Running 85% to my weight. 185 plus camelback. Have 30% sag and using all the travel.
> I've owned a few DW-Link bikes and Split-Pivot bikes and this 130mm feels like 100mm.
> It works better on bigger hits and is somewhat compliant on small trail imperfections. When I ride over moderate to small 2-4 inch obstacles if just feels harsh. Ride fully open with rebound dialed to not bob after the hit.
> I like the lateral stiffness of the rear, ST angle etc. I'm running a 140mm fox 34, but think I could get away with a 150mm fork with no flop climbing, but don't think that would match how rear end feels.
> ...


I'm 2 rides in and feeling the same. Dropped about 10 psi off of what's recommended and it's better so far. What other settings have peoplle found work best

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Canyonman said:


> Rear Suspension Set-up, just still feels harsh. I've got only 4 rides so far. Cycled the fox evol while adding air every 50 PSI as described. Running 85% to my weight. 185 plus camelback. Have 30% sag and using all the travel.
> I've owned a few DW-Link bikes and Split-Pivot bikes and this 130mm feels like 100mm.
> It works better on bigger hits and is somewhat compliant on small trail imperfections. When I ride over moderate to small 2-4 inch obstacles if just feels harsh. Ride fully open with rebound dialed to not bob after the hit.
> I like the lateral stiffness of the rear, ST angle etc. I'm running a 140mm fox 34, but think I could get away with a 150mm fork with no flop climbing, but don't think that would match how rear end feels.
> ...


I don't think you are necessarily going to get around it. I firmly believe that the design of the leaf spring pivot firms up right in the mid stroke. Thinking through it I can't think of a way around it. In my opinion, it is just going to be firm. That's the trade-off for pretty good small compliance and a great pedaling platform. In my case I am setting PR's without trying. I must contribute this to the efficiency of the suspension and I will trade some of the plushness for a good pedal platform.

I would be interested to hear from others that have used X2 shock.

In my case I feel the same firmness that you do. I do not find I am losing any traction or the bike is hopping. Small drops and larger everything is magical. Small Bump compliance is very good as well. I am 150 lb and run 17 lb in the front and 19 lb in the rear

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I don't think you are necessarily going to get around it. I firmly believe that the design of the leaf spring pivot firms up right in the mid stroke. Thinking through it I can't think of a way around it. In my opinion, it is just going to be firm. That's the trade-off for pretty good small compliance and a great pedaling platform. In my case I am setting PR's without trying. I must contribute this to the efficiency of the suspension and I will trade some of the plushness for a good pedal platform.
> 
> I would be interested to hear from others that have used X2 shock.
> 
> ...


What psi do you have in your shock?I'm 156 and went down to 125psi with the shock fully open and 1 click of low speed compression damping before it started to feel balanced

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> What psi do you have in your shock?I'm 156 and went down to 125psi with the shock fully open and 1 click of low speed compression damping before it started to feel balanced
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


About 155 with gear. 126lbs of pressure. Rebound I think is 3 from out from closed. So we are close. I have been using a Shockwiz.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> About 155 with gear. 126lbs of pressure. Rebound I think is 3 from out from closed. So we are close. I have been using a Shockwiz.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ya, I'm using a shockwiz too. I'm probably 158 in kit depending on how many layers and how much water I carry. I'm only 2 rides in so I still have some work to do. I'm also running 27.5+ wheels which will change the feel of the bike.

One thing I can't deny, this bike climbs like no other. I'm just trying to get it to feel better on the downs.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Ya, I'm using a shockwiz too. I'm probably 158 in kit depending on how many layers and how much water I carry. I'm only 2 rides in so I still have some work to do. I'm also running 27.5+ wheels which will change the feel of the bike.
> 
> One thing I can't deny, this bike climbs like no other. I'm just trying to get it to feel better on the downs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have both sizes of wheels. The plus tires make it softer for sure.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, it rips uphill. Hooks up great as well! I'm running 29 30mm internal width and 20/22 psi with 175 cranks and no issues with pedal strikes.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Consider volume spacers in the fox evol shock. Im 195 and run 190psi with 1 volume spacer. Prior to volume spacers I was blowing right through travel and the volume spacer helped a ton with ramping up the curve.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

First "long term" review posted on NSMB... considering North Shore is the NS in NSMB - pretty impressive write up as we all know those testing grounds are endu-bro optimized.

https://nsmb.com/articles/spot-mayhem-29-north-shore/


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

kamper11 said:


> First "long term" review posted on NSMB... considering North Shore is the NS in NSMB - pretty impressive write up as we all know those testing grounds are endu-bro optimized.
> 
> https://nsmb.com/articles/spot-mayhem-29-north-shore/


 Agree with everything except the harsh bottoms. I've felt my 36 bottom out but not the rear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> Agree with everything except the harsh bottoms. I've felt my 36 bottom out but not the rear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Push now offers coil spring upgrade for the Fox 36!!!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone use volume spacers with the shock? The bike is pretty progressive with the leaf spring. Would a volume spacer allow lower pressure to be run without making the bike wallow in the early part of its travel? 

Btw, I spoke to Spot and they said using a shockwiz (which I've been doing) doesn't really work due to the leaf spring and the way it works.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

Volume spacers have an affect on the last part of the travel resisting bottom out.
Air spring pressure and dampening have an affect throughout the travel.
Set your air pressure low enough to get the plushness you want and add volume spacers if you are bottoming out. This might get you into too much sag. That is the problem with shocks without high speed compression and rebound adjustments.
I am using an X2 and I found the high compression adjustment very useful in setting the mid travel progressiveness of the the leaf spring to my liking. I have 2 volume spacers and get full travel without wallow in the early part of the travel and no harsh bottoming.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

voob said:


> Volume spacers have an affect on the last part of the travel resisting bottom out.
> Air spring pressure and dampening have an affect throughout the travel.
> Set your air pressure low enough to get the plushness you want and add volume spacers if you are bottoming out. This might get you into too much sag. That is the problem with shocks without high speed compression and rebound adjustments.
> I am using an X2 and I found the high compression adjustment very useful in setting the mid travel progressiveness of the the leaf spring to my liking. I have 2 volume spacers and get full travel without wallow in the early part of the travel and no harsh bottoming.


What are your stats and settings? How do the mid size Rocks and roots feel especially when back to back or successive hits?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> What are your stats and settings? How do the mid size Rocks and roots feel especially when back to back or successive hits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm 156lb and have shock at 130psi, rebound 6clicks from fully closes and lsc fully open.

I'm not getting full travel right now. If I go below 130 too much the shock gets too soft and doesn't climb as efficiently. I think I may try dropping 1-2psi and adding a click of lsc to the 2nd setting

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I'm 156lb and have shock at 130psi, rebound 6clicks from fully closes and lsc fully open.
> 
> I'm not getting full travel right now. If I go below 130 too much the shock gets too soft and doesn't climb as efficiently. I think I may try dropping 1-2psi and adding a click of lsc to the 2nd setting
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I am about same weight, run 126 lbs and 3 clicks of rebound.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I am about same weight, run 126 lbs and 3 clicks of rebound.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What about compression damping? The 1,2,3 on the lever?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> What about compression damping? The 1,2,3 on the lever?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


1

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

bogeydog said:


> 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I could see how a shock with HSC could help. But I am doing OK with the stoxk one unless someone can convince me the x2 is worth it ON THIS BIKE. It's an expensive and heavy option.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

You guys are on the lighter side. The stock evol shocks might have a tune for the average rider 170 - 180LBS.
You might need a custom tune.
I never used the evol shock. I used a X2 from the start. I am using the X2 with a Fox36 140mm.
I have also used an updated CC Inline which was nice but found the X2 to be a better match to the 36. If I did not have the X2(I don't mind the weight) I would have no problem using the CC inline.
Having the ability to adjust the high speed compression and rebound has really helped the rear suspension. I am still playing around with the settings but I am in range.

I am 180-185 lbs geared up on a Large
Fox X2
Air Pressure 157-160PSI - 2 tokens
Fox recommended settings from open
HSC 2-4
LSC 1-3
HSR 6-8
LSR 2-4 clicks

My Settings from open
HSC 1-2 clicks
LSC 2 clicks
HSR 5-6 clicks
LSR 8 clicks

No problems with successive hits but remember it is a 130mm bike. I do wish it was 140mm.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/tuesday-tune-ep-5-high-and-low-speed-damping-part-1-2016.html


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

voob said:


> You guys are on the lighter side. The stock evol shocks might have a tune for the average rider 170 - 180LBS.
> You might need a custom tune.
> I never used the evol shock. I used a X2 from the start. I am using the X2 with a Fox36 140mm.
> I have also used an updated CC Inline which was nice but found the X2 to be a better match to the 36. If I did not have the X2(I don't mind the weight) I would have no problem using the CC inline.
> ...


I have the new CC inline on my old bike, a Yeti sb95, that I really like. I contacted Push to see if they would do a custom tune on the evol and they said they can't. I can get another CC inline for half the cost of a X2 so I may consider that after I've spent some more time with the stock evol.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

On my dpx2, Ethan installed a .4 spacer. He said he did that per the advice of one of the Spot engineers who has had a lot of time with that shock on the Mayhem. Two rides in and I’m loving it, but I also loved the evol so ymmv.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone figure out if a 180 rotor will work in the rear?


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

I am running a Hope 180mm rotor in the rear. I removed the chain stay protector and installed 3m tape. The original protector was starting to come off and hitting the rotor. No issues now.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

gryeti said:


> I am running a Hope 180mm rotor in the rear. I removed the chain stay protector and installed 3m tape. The original protector was starting to come off and hitting the rotor. No issues now.


thanks, same rotors I have.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Rode a demo today from Spot. I have to say.... I knew the bike would climb well based on the geometry but this thing RIPS on the descents. If you’re a competent descender do yourself a favor and put something bigger then a fox 34 on it. Trying to get my hands on one setup with a fox dpx2/36 next. Even with a fox 34 @ 130mm I only missed a KOM on a double black descent by one second on strava. Trail and bike were both new to me. Pretty impressive! Personally I think the bike will feel best at 140mm or even 150mm. The rear end is as stiff as any bike I’ve ever ridden. I’ll be comparing it to a stumpy, HT, trail pistol, and Following MB in the near future. The bar is set REAL high though...


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

What tires are people running for 29" hoops? I'm using dhf/Rekon 2.8 for my 27.5 wheels. I was thinking of getting some carbon 29er wheels around i29 width, maybe a set of Box wheels and was wondering what tires people like. Trails are northeast style rocks and roots with soft to dry dirt depending on the season. I heard good things about Vittoria Morsa or Goma tires. What are you rolling?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> What tires are people running for 29" hoops? I'm using dhf/Rekon 2.8 for my 27.5 wheels. I was thinking of getting some carbon 29er wheels around i29 width, maybe a set of Box wheels and was wondering what tires people like. Trails are northeast style rocks and roots with soft to dry dirt depending on the season. I heard good things about Vittoria Morsa or Goma tires. What are you rolling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Knight Enduro 29 wheels with P321 hubs. These are special for sure and work great in roots and rocks.

Tires are Vittoria Barzo TNT 2.35. They are really good especially when a little damp. They like to be leaned as the center knobs are built for speed. New G+ compound coming mid month.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Streetdoctor said:


> Trying to get my hands on one setup with a fox dpx2/36 next. The bar is set REAL high though...


I've always had the 36 at 140 but just got my 3rd ride in with the dpx2 and I am now ready to crown it. I really liked the Evol but DPX2 seems to take the bigger hits a little better and is just more consistent. Ethan at Maverick kept saying it was a more consistent shock and I had no clue what he meant till now. It doesn't seem to react as big to anything, it doesn't seem to dive as much in the big stuff but I am still getting full travel. Hard to explain it.

I'm always amazed at how this thing rips the chunk coming down with how well it climbs.

If you are a Denver local, they should be able to set up a demo with a 36 and dpx2, one of the engineers had that exact same set up for a while. I bought mine with a 36 for a minimal up charge. I'd bet you could swap the evol for the dpx2 for a few bucks also.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

poonamibaxter said:


> I've always had the 36 at 140 but just got my 3rd ride in with the dpx2 and I am now ready to crown it. I really liked the Evol but DPX2 seems to take the bigger hits a little better and is just more consistent. Ethan at Maverick kept saying it was a more consistent shock and I had no clue what he meant till now. It doesn't seem to react as big to anything, it doesn't seem to dive as much in the big stuff but I am still getting full travel. Hard to explain it.
> 
> I'm always amazed at how this thing rips the chunk coming down with how well it climbs.
> 
> If you are a Denver local, they should be able to set up a demo with a 36 and dpx2, one of the engineers had that exact same set up for a while. I bought mine with a 36 for a minimal up charge. I'd bet you could swap the evol for the dpx2 for a few bucks also.


Thank you for the feedback on the DPX2. So you know if it would be able to be set up so that you could still get a water bottle inside the triangle?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

poonamibaxter said:


> I've always had the 36 at 140 but just got my 3rd ride in with the dpx2 and I am now ready to crown it. I really liked the Evol but DPX2 seems to take the bigger hits a little better and is just more consistent. Ethan at Maverick kept saying it was a more consistent shock and I had no clue what he meant till now. It doesn't seem to react as big to anything, it doesn't seem to dive as much in the big stuff but I am still getting full travel. Hard to explain it.
> 
> I'm always amazed at how this thing rips the chunk coming down with how well it climbs.
> 
> If you are a Denver local, they should be able to set up a demo with a 36 and dpx2, one of the engineers had that exact same set up for a while. I bought mine with a 36 for a minimal up charge. I'd bet you could swap the evol for the dpx2 for a few bucks also.


Did the dpx2 get a similar tune as was on the Evol?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> I've always had the 36 at 140 but just got my 3rd ride in with the dpx2 and I am now ready to crown it. I really liked the Evol but DPX2 seems to take the bigger hits a little better and is just more consistent. Ethan at Maverick kept saying it was a more consistent shock and I had no clue what he meant till now. It doesn't seem to react as big to anything, it doesn't seem to dive as much in the big stuff but I am still getting full travel. Hard to explain it.
> 
> I'm always amazed at how this thing rips the chunk coming down with how well it climbs.
> 
> If you are a Denver local, they should be able to set up a demo with a 36 and dpx2, one of the engineers had that exact same set up for a while. I bought mine with a 36 for a minimal up charge. I'd bet you could swap the evol for the dpx2 for a few bucks also.


They said dpx2 next year. I'm waiting to hear back about riding the 36/dpx2 bike


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Streetdoctor said:


> They said dpx2 next year. I'm waiting to hear back about riding the 36/dpx2 bike


What do you mean next year?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

20oz water bottle fits just like it did with the Evol. The piggyback sits up top.









Ethan set the pressure on the dpx2 just like the Evol. I'm running 153 for my 180 weight. He did install a .4 spacer and I want to say I am one click in on both knobs. I always ride the shock in the open position same as I did with the Evol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

poonamibaxter said:


> 20oz water bottle fits just like it did with the Evol. The piggyback sits up top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


200x57? So it's just a factory tune. I think the Evol is LLM maybe.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, straight out the box style.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh...i forgot to mention I have the shock at 129psi right now


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

dmo said:


> Oh...i forgot to mention I have the shock at 129psi right now


I had posted before this and it dissappeared...anyway,

I'm not getting full travel out of my Mayhem. I'm about 156lb and get about 45 of 57mm of the shock stroke. Can I take the .2 spacer out of the shock and run it without any spacers?

Should I be using all the travel or is the mayhem just super progressive.

I'm at 129psi but if I go lower it'll be too soft. I have the shock fully open too

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I had posted before this and it dissappeared...anyway,
> 
> I'm not getting full travel out of my Mayhem. I'm about 156lb and get about 45 of 57mm of the shock stroke. Can I take the .2 spacer out of the shock and run it without any spacers?
> 
> ...


Maybe you have a shock issue. I get full travel with the specs I posted before.

What is your shock code?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Maybe you have a shock issue. I get full travel with the specs I posted before.
> 
> What is your shock code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


DD29

Does that mean anything?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> DD29
> 
> Does that mean anything?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well mine is DCSQ. Using the Fox ID decoder, our is the same except the damping is different.

Yours - DCM, DRM, CML

Digressive Compression Medium, Digressive Rebound Medium, Lockout Light

Mine - LCM, LRM, CML
Linear Compression Medium, Linear Rebound Medium, Lockout Light

I bought my frame in May.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Well mine is DCSQ. Using the Fox ID decoder, our is the same except the damping is different.
> 
> Yours - DCM, DRM, CML
> 
> ...


Hmmm...

What's the difference between digressive and linear? Mine is a medium that I bought last month

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> What's the difference between digressive and linear? Mine is a medium that I bought last month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Linear, as shaft speed increases, damping increases at a predictable, linear rate.

Digressive, as shaft speeds increase, the damping forces increase at a decreasing rate.

From what I understand, digressive are a newer version of suspension thinking.

According to DVO, Digressive vs progressive is the most ideal setup for most riding conditions. The beginning stroke is supportive and not mushy or diving in the travel, as suspension velocity increases, damping force is less so larger hits are absorbed better without harsh spiking.

However, another article says that Digressive shocks are bad at small bumps and large bumps, but good at handling a g outs. Linear shocks provide the best all around performance.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Are you riding trails where it should be using all the travel? If you’re riding smooth xc stuff then it shouldn’t be blowing through travel. If you’re riding the gnar and it still isn’t then it sounds like an issue. 

Most importantly, does it feel good? Stiff on the way climbs plush on the downs? 

My suspension guys( Dirtlabs and Maverick) have always told me that after any change get a couple rides in to see if I want the shock to behave differently then only make one adjustment at a time and get two rides in again.

Might be a silly question but are you riding in open mode?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Also if you are running a 36 up front the bottom out spot is about an inch from the top. So the ring will never push all the way up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

poonamibaxter said:


> Also if you are running a 36 up front the bottom out spot is about an inch from the top. So the ring will never push all the way up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm running the shock full open. I also have a 2018 pike 140mm that I may try taking a spacer out of.

I've ridden a mix....more xc as well as more rocky gnar. I'm going to keep tuning and see.

Would a dpx2 or X2 help at all given there are more tuning options?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

poonamibaxter said:


> Also if you are running a 36 up front the bottom out spot is about an inch from the top. So the ring will never push all the way up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Poon,

What is the code on your Evol?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> Also if you are running a 36 up front the bottom out spot is about an inch from the top. So the ring will never push all the way up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's not true, at least not for the '17 or '18 36 I've owned.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Sold my Evol already so no clue.

My '18 on this bike and my '17 on my hd3 don't roll all the way up. Here is a pic from today's ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

If that’s where your fork bottoms something isn’t right.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Think it’s spacers? Both the guys I rode with today said there’s act the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhynohead (Jun 4, 2009)

I think Poon is right. The bottom out on the 36 is where the kashima labels at. Mine behaves the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

shock appears "wrong" as that ring shouldn't go past the kashima branding print - bottom out comes before that... if you measure 57mm from air can seal you will see what i mean - if your ring is traveling that far - something is likely going on and not proper.

On my Rollik - and even tho the kinematics are a bit different btw the 2 - rear shock feel and performance for me is way better near 30% sag - which is a good bit lower air pressure than the recommended settings from Spot which put me about 18-20% sag. now if you like a crisp/xc feel great - i have old bones and injuries and wanted a more plush ride. Also changed my bottom out spacer (to a conical Push Ind brand via Ethan at Maverick) - and can run a bit lower pressure with a nice ramp towards the end. 

in the end - find what feels and works best for you but i believe a lower pressure in the shock will help - and playing with the volume spacer will help as well.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

bogeydog said:


> Well mine is DCSQ. Using the Fox ID decoder, our is the same except the damping is different.
> 
> Yours - DCM, DRM, CML
> 
> ...


Ok here is what Paul told me today regarding the apparent difference in our shock codes. I bought an early bike. They came with the tuning per the code I stated. They had Dirtlabs tune to the code which you have. There Digressive is the tune.

Also spoke about Dpx2. Said it would feel differently than DPS unless the DPS gets overheated by long descents, etc. Therefore the Dpx2 would be more consistent over the DPS in the right circumstances.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Ok here is what Paul told me today regarding the apparent difference in our shock codes. I bought an early bike. They came with the tuning per the code I stated. They had Dirtlabs tune to the code which you have. There Digressive is the tune.
> 
> Also spoke about Dpx2. Said it would feel differently than DPS unless the DPS gets overheated by long descents, etc. Therefore the Dpx2 would be more consistent over the DPS in the right circumstances.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Interesting. Thanks for sharing.

So, am I correct in assuming that unless I have long descents (which I dont) the Dpx2 (and maybe the X2) won't feel any different?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Interesting. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> So, am I correct in assuming that unless I have long descents (which I dont) the Dpx2 (and maybe the X2) won't feel any different?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Spoke to Chris at Dirtlabs who confirmed they did the mods to my shock. We discussed a few options including changing a spacer one level and dropping pressure 10lbs. That would help with small and mid compressions. However we don't want to comprise the pedaling which is where the bike shines.

We also discussed DPX2. He said it is a superior shock than the DPS. He is familiar with East Coast riding..... I placed an order for a DPX2 tuned for me and my riding style. Should be here next week.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Spoke to Chris at Dirtlabs who confirmed they did the mods to my shock. We discussed a few options including changing a spacer one level and dropping pressure 10lbs. That would help with small and mid compressions. However we don't want to comprise the pedaling which is where the bike shines.
> 
> We also discussed DPX2. He said it is a superior shock than the DPS. He is familiar with East Coast riding..... I placed an order for a DPX2 tuned for me and my riding style. Should be here next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


How are you getting it tuned? Who do you order it through?

This sort of thing is new to me.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> How are you getting it tuned? Who do you order it through?
> 
> This sort of thing is new to me.
> 
> ...


Ordered from Dirtlabs. Look them up on Colorado. They know the bike. Asked me a bunch of questions. They will get shock from Fox and tune accordingly. Give them a call.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm planning to build a 29er wheelset for the mayhem. Nox Farlow 29 with i9s. I want to see what people think about colors. I getting black decals, black spokes and nips. My hub choices are black, silver, purple or gold. Black is a safe bet, silver might look cool, purple would add some color, gold maybe too blingy.

Thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I'm planning to build a 29er wheelset for the mayhem. Nox Farlow 29 with i9s. I want to see what people think about colors. I getting black decals, black spokes and nips. My hub choices are black, silver, purple or gold. Black is a safe bet, silver might look cool, purple would add some color, gold maybe too blingy.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


I have had many colored wheels over the years. Black would look like what you have. I think silver hubs and nipples with black spokes could look good. You didn't mention blue, but blue or turquoise hubs, black spokes and silver nipples could look good with the red. I have that with my black frame. Gold is too much, red won't match the frame red, purple isn't my thing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Go gold, i9 gold is a fairly warm color and you're spending bling $ anyway...


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Gold is the only choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

poonamibaxter said:


> Gold is the only choice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Certainly black spokes would be a little more subtle but looks good either way. Currently riding an ORANGE Ripley with an orange helmet and gold i9's during hunting season so I'm definitely not the reference point for 'subtle'.. DMO, where do you ride in MA? I'm in Sturbridge and we've got 3 GREAT places to ride a Mayhem out here, plus Treehouse and BT's BBQ!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Back2MTB said:


> Certainly black spokes would be a little more subtle but looks good either way. Currently riding an ORANGE Ripley with an orange helmet and gold i9's during hunting season so I'm definitely not the reference point for 'subtle'.. DMO, where do you ride in MA? I'm in Sturbridge and we've got 3 GREAT places to ride a Mayhem out here, plus Treehouse and BT's BBQ!


I'm in eastern MA and usually ride east of 495. I have a tough time travelling further for a ride. Maybe one day I'll get out near you

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

dmo said:


> I'm in eastern MA and usually ride east of 495. I have a tough time travelling further for a ride. Maybe one day I'll get out near you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Where would you say is the best spot for technical/trail riding in the vicinity of 495? Also, who did you buy the SPOT from?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Back2MTB said:


> Where would you say is the best spot for technical/trail riding in the vicinity of 495? Also, who did you buy the SPOT from?


I'd goto Vietnam.

I got my frame direct from Spot.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

Zerort said:


> It's funny. Everyone that has ridden a long bike (that I can tell from reading these posts) has nothing but good things to say about them, myself included.
> 
> I'm still searching for the one person that really hated them.
> 
> ...


Yeah that way of thinking is done with I think. You can get the advantages of the longer wheel base and with the stems, handle bars, seats, frame angles these bike become with, stay centered within the bike and have a confortable and efficient ride these days...


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Can't believe that we do t have a detailed ride report yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


*http://https://nsmb.com/articles/spot-mayhem-29-north-shore/?mc_cid=2e85b6c121&mc_eid=1140e827bb*


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> Ordered from Dirtlabs. Look them up on Colorado. They know the bike. Asked me a bunch of questions. They will get shock from Fox and tune accordingly. Give them a call.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Before I met Ethan at Maverick they were my suspension shop. I have nothing but great things to say about em. Great work on my squishy stuff and dropper posts. If they were closer I would probably still use them.


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I was finding the rear a little harsh. Got some good riding in down in Hurricane/St George Utah..about 100 miles including Gooseberry and Gander Trail. Lots of short ups and downs etc. The bike was amazing!!! Climbs so well!! I was nailing everything. I've felt good on Gooseberry before with my other bikes, but really just crawled up EVERYTHING!!
I got full travel flying on some downhills faster than I've felt comfortable before. The rear end was working great! I think the bike just won't be super plus ever, but I'm very pleased with the overall package. 140mm fork and feels perfect and I would easily say 150 could work well too. I'm 195 kitted up with camelback and run 30% sag and open platform. Bobs a little bit at higher cadence but settles down 80 and below.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm still looking for a good set of 29er tires for this bike. What do people think of the e13 tires for this bike? Would they be ok or roll to slowly?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I'm still looking for a good set of 29er tires for this bike. What do people think of the e13 tires for this bike? Would they be ok or roll to slowly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Knight wheels on sale now for 20% off. Killer deal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm running the 2.5 DHF up front and about to go back to the DHRII 2.4 rear. Not the fastest rolling but has the best grip.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

poonamibaxter said:


> I'm running the 2.5 DHF up front and about to go back to the DHRII 2.4 rear. Not the fastest rolling but has the best grip.


I got the 2.4 DHF up front and High Roller 2 in the rear.

BTW if someone wants to buy a barely used DHRII I got one for sale.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm planning to run a pair of Vittoria Morsa 2.3 tires. My old wheelset has DHf/DHR combo. I hear the Morsa roll fast and corner well. I may try a e13 TRS up front but am afraid it'll be a bit of an anchor on the climbs

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

A friend of mine is selling his DT Swiss XM 551 wheels for a good price, but they are 28 spoke,not 32 and im a bit of a clydesdale. do you think it would be safe? All my wheels now are 32 spoke.


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

i am still thinking about ordering a mayhem but one thing sounds strange to me. 

some owners call the rear suspension „plush“ others call it „harsh“.

i really do not like harsh rears - i like it plush, soft and planted. this makes me feel safe and offers comfort.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

badbandit said:


> i am still thinking about ordering a mayhem but one thing sounds strange to me.
> 
> some owners call the rear suspension „plush" others call it „harsh".
> 
> i really do not like harsh rears - i like it plush, soft and planted. this makes me feel safe and offers comfort.


There seems to be some confusion and I would say erroneous info about this. The leverage rate of the frame provides for a great small bump compliance, a firm mid stroke. This is why it pedals so well. Once past the mid stroke, it is very plush. Likely those that aren't getting past the mid stroke are not going to get to plush.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

bogeydog said:


> There seems to be some confusion and I would say erroneous info about this. The leverage rate of the frame provides for a great small bump compliance, a firm mid stroke. This is why it pedals so well. Once past the mid stroke, it is very plush. Likely those that aren't getting past the mid stroke are not going to get to plush.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Bogeydog nailed it. You need to ride the bike hard enough to get past the mid stroke. It still shocking to me how nice this bike rides in the rough stuff.


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

I also I agree. However the best way I could describe the feeling the mid stroke/pedal platform felt to me, is like an over-inflated tire. So I decided that I would try to lower the tire air pressure as low as possible and that did improve the perceived harshness and traction over roots. Getting more familiar (weight shifts) with the bike geometry has also helped. 
Larger volume tires and wider ID rims should also help. Has any one tried the new 29 x 2.5/2.6 tires? 
Also the 27.5+ configuration should provide more plushness. I will be trying this set up soon, so I will see how it compares to my current 29 x 2.35 Schwalbe NNs.

I also think that some of us, depending on weight and style of ridding, will require further rear shock dampening customization to get more plushness in the mid travel area.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

voob said:


> I also I agree. However the best way I could describe the feeling the mid stroke/pedal platform felt to me, is like an over-inflated tire. So I decided that I would try to lower the tire air pressure as low as possible and that did improve the perceived harshness and traction over roots. Getting more familiar (weight shifts) with the bike geometry has also helped.
> Larger volume tires and wider ID rims should also help. Has any one tried the new 29 x 2.5/2.6 tires?
> Also the 27.5+ configuration should provide more plushness. I will be trying this set up soon, so I will see how it compares to my current 29 x 2.35 Schwalbe NNs.
> 
> I also think that some of us, depending on weight and style of ridding, will require further rear shock dampening customization to get more plushness in the mid travel area.


I am running Ibis 942 wheels 29 and Nox Kitsuma 27.5. The 27.5 plus tires do really smooth the ride out and are very fun. I have not run anything larger than a 2.4 Maxxis DHR on the 29er wheels but plan to give the 2.6 a try at least on the front. Not sure it would fit on the rear.


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

so i guess you can‘t have it all - which makes sense.
either great support on climbs and while pedaling or an overall plush feeling.

i guess i am not a very hard rider, so most of the time i would be in the area, where it is not that plush.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

"I'm planning to run a pair of Vittoria Morsa 2.3 tires. My old wheelset has DHf/DHR combo. I hear the Morsa roll fast and corner well. I may try a e13 TRS up front but am afraid it'll be a bit of an anchor on the climbs"

I am currently running this combo on eThirteen TRS race wheels in South Lake Tahoe, CA. The eThirteen TRS is an outstanding front tire with great volume---and it will feel similar to your DHF when it comes to cornering traction and rolling resistance. The Morsa on the rear has very nice volume, good to very good cornering traction, good to very good rolling resistance, and decent drive and braking traction (not great). I think it is a very good tire combo but the Morsa can get a bit overwhelmed during high speed breaking in the loose and rough (your DHR2 will have noticeably better braking traction). That said, I am generally willing to give up some braking traction for less rolling resistance.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

badbandit said:


> so i guess you can't have it all - which makes sense.
> either great support on climbs and while pedaling or an overall plush feeling.
> 
> i guess i am not a very hard rider, so most of the time i would be in the area, where it is not that plush.


What tire pressure are you running on the 29 setup?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone using onyx hubs on their mayhem? I was going to get i9s but I found a color of onynx that I like. It's about .5lb heavier though

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Anyone using onyx hubs on their mayhem? I was going to get i9s but I found a color of onynx that I like. It's about .5lb heavier though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Had on another bike. Good stuff.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

I think I saw it in this thread earlier, but I'm considering the Mayhem vs. the Evil Following MB.

I used to have a Specialized Camber Evo (120mm f/r 29er) that I loved, but built it more and more towards XC as it had a pretty steep HA (68.8), only 120mm etc, but generally loved the speed over 29ers. 
I'm on a Bronson now and quite enjoy it on the downs, but I am a rider who also enjoys ripping some XC loops, big trail rides, along with most of my trips to places like Moab, Sedona, and whistler every year. 
Kind of looking for the one quiver bike that feels fairly at home ripping Whistler trail rides such as comfortably numb & the occasional park lap, the Whole Enchilada in Moab, Captain Ahab in Moab (my favourite trail anywhere), but would also be a pretty stellar bike for a 'XC' race like Moab Rocks & BC Bike Race (I've been wanting to return to having 1 bike period, multiple wheel sets with aggressive tires & a set with XC/trail tires).

Demo'd the Following in Sedona recently and really enjoyed it despite not really even being setup that well for myself. The 29er, with 130mm pike and slacker HTA had me clearing through the tech. rock stuff on hi line and hangover as if I was on my Bronson, despite the Following having worn out hockey puck tires (IMO).

I felt the 130mm fork was enough to handle and inspire confidence when paired with the slacker HTA and 29er wheels for steep descents into chunky rock, similar to the Bronson @ 150mm, and even perhaps more confidence inspiring as the 27.5 wheels lead me to pick my lines a bit more carefully to not get pulled into holes with the front wheel etc.

I felt the Following climbed well, didn't really 'surge' forward, but still felt some energy going up hill and pedalling, including while standing, which is what I feel the Bronson lacks, a bike that seems to sap my will to pedal.
I've been hesitant to pull the trigger on the Following due to the feeling it's far more biased towards the enduro end of the spectrum, weight wise and the slacker seat tube angle has me wondering if that might bug me in the future.

I came across this thread and everything I've read and reviewed on paper leads me to believe the Spot Mayhem might address some of my concerns and hopes. 
Sounds like the Mayhem would likely be a stronger climber out of the saddle than the following, and maybe for longer gravel grind sort of climbs as well. 

Anyone able to comment about more steep, techy climbs? I'm just wondering if it firms up so much on that type of terrain whether traction would be inhibited? 

I'm also curious about the Mayhem vs. Following in terms of the 'bottomless' feel; I agreed with the reviews I read in that the following had a really plush feeling beyond it's 120mm, never really felt like I was really overwhelming the rear end too much through rock gardens as I would have on my Camber. (Camber always felt like it was skipping, skating & harsh in this terrain a bit no matter how I set the suspension).

Another place I'm curious where the Mayhem lies is handling in quick successive corners, the Following felt very agile, much like the 27.5 wheeled Bronson in that laying the bike over side to side quickly, and bombing tighter corners was possible, whereas my 29er hardtail and the Camber for some reason felt like they really fought this kind of handling (wanting to stand up instead of falling into the corner more). 

Unfortunately I'm very unlikely to be able to demo the Mayhem as I'm up in CA, and I'm kind of wanting to pick up a new bike this fall/winter still for a big 2 week trip I have planned, as neither of my current bikes actually excite me to ride. (The bronson goes up hill well, but it still feels like a chore compared to an aggressive short travel 29er I feel my style of riding enjoys).


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Abiding-Dude said:


> I think I saw it in this thread earlier, but I'm considering the Mayhem vs. the Evil Following MB.
> 
> I used to have a Specialized Camber Evo (120mm f/r 29er) that I loved, but built it more and more towards XC as it had a pretty steep HA (68.8), only 120mm etc, but generally loved the speed over 29ers.
> I'm on a Bronson now and quite enjoy it on the downs, but I am a rider who also enjoys ripping some XC loops, big trail rides, along with most of my trips to places like Moab, Sedona, and whistler every year.
> ...


Wow that's a long post. Ina nutshell, I would call the guys at Spot to identify what the bike is capable of in the riding spots you speak of. I live in the east and we have techy, rocky and rooty climbs. I don't feel any harshness in these climbs nor any loss in traction. The bike climbs so well. In comparison to the Evil, I had a v1 Following. I think this bike climbs better and also feels bottomless. It's the rare pedal platform with this big hit feel that is cool. In regards to handling back and forth and fast turns, it's amazing. I have commented on that before. On paper it doesn't look like it should be. I always felt like I was loading the front in the a evil to rail turns. The geo in the Spot puts you more centered and makes turning easy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

My Mayhem likes Moab. Whole Enchilada, Mag 7 and ahab Jackson rockstacker. Eats it all up. I’m running big rubber on wide rims and the 36 up front. I️ don’t trust tires under 1000 grams. 

I️ had a Bronson that climbed like a pig but descended well. Rented a Camber in New Mexico that I️ hated, not slack at all. Felt like a bike path bike. Replaced my HD3 that I️ had dialed all the way in with this bike. Took me a few rides and a couple tweaks but I️ don’t miss the hd3 at all now. 

Do a little research on where Spot is located and the trails these guys ride. Apex, White Ranch, Deer Creek and Dakota Ridge is where this bike was designed. Take a look at those trails and ask yourself if your trails are rougher. Nate Hills has follow cams on most of em.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

For anyone contemplating the DPX2 on the Mayhem vs the Stock DPS - do it. Im on a Rollik and got to ride a DPX2. The shock architecture is very different (as it should be by design) to the DPS. On the Rollik it erased any of my nits/niggles w the rear end. I know the Rollik and Mayhem do not share the same kinematics but the DPX2 is the real deal. We set sag/air and only adjusted 1 click rebound from starting and it was on!!

I suspect the DPX2 will offer that more plush feel some are missing on the Mayhem yet still provide the pedal support.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

The HT on the Mayhem is pretty long, even in the small size. Great bike for all purpose riding, but it might be hard to get a good fit on the bike for aggressive XC racing, depending on your fit needs. Combined with a 130mm fork, I wouldn't be able to ride a Mayhem for that purpose. Couldn't climb or corner well enough at that height. 

A 120/120mm bike would be ideal for Moab Rocks. Scott Spark 900 or similar. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

kamper11 said:


> For anyone contemplating the DPX2 on the Mayhem vs the Stock DPS - do it. Im on a Rollik and got to ride a DPX2. The shock architecture is very different (as it should be by design) to the DPS. On the Rollik it erased any of my nits/niggles w the rear end. I know the Rollik and Mayhem do not share the same kinematics but the DPX2 is the real deal. We set sag/air and only adjusted 1 click rebound from starting and it was on!!
> 
> I suspect the DPX2 will offer that more plush feel some are missing on the Mayhem yet still provide the pedal support.


Sounds good.

Why not an X2 instead?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

kamper11 said:


> For anyone contemplating the DPX2 on the Mayhem vs the Stock DPS - do it. Im on a Rollik and got to ride a DPX2. The shock architecture is very different (as it should be by design) to the DPS. On the Rollik it erased any of my nits/niggles w the rear end. I know the Rollik and Mayhem do not share the same kinematics but the DPX2 is the real deal. We set sag/air and only adjusted 1 click rebound from starting and it was on!!
> 
> I suspect the DPX2 will offer that more plush feel some are missing on the Mayhem yet still provide the pedal support.


What is your weight and where did you set sag and pressure?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

dmo said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Why not an X2 instead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Good question... never been discussed - let me bridge that one tomorrow.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

~ 160-162 pounds riding weight

Sag - approx 30% starting at 160 psi - maybe felt bottom out a couple times - added 10 psi today - didn't bottom and still felt great - maybe a shade better.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

kamper11 said:


> ~ 160-162 pounds riding weight
> 
> Sag - approx 30% starting at 160 psi - maybe felt bottom out a couple times - added 10 psi today - didn't bottom and still felt great - maybe a shade better.


I had Dirtlabs set one up for me. Installed yesterday. Now they said to start with 20% sag and were fairly adamant about it. I don't know what they did internally to it, but will find out today. Steve at Spot, said to set at 25 or 30%. We discussed his setup for weight and ended up with 29%, open mode adjustment or 1 click from full left, rebound 10 clicks from closed I think. Pressure wise he said that the dpx2 has required more pressure than DPS.

Ride a familiar trail last night which is fairly XC with some chatter (successive roots). What I noticed was the pedaling and small bump was improved. Hard to describe, but I would say firm, but soft at same time. Seemed to ride higher in travel. There are only a few small jumps (12-18") so I only got into about 3/4 travel. Felt good. The sections with the successive roots felt ok, but I am playing with rebound. I had a few light pedals strikes which I will talk to them today.

Thinking I will add change sag to 25 or so and test again unless they talk me into something else.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I had Dirtlabs set one up for me. Installed yesterday. Now they said to start with 20% sag and were fairly adamant about it. I don't know what they did internally to it, but will find out today. Steve at Spot, said to set at 25 or 30%. We discussed his setup for weight and ended up with 29%, open mode adjustment or 1 click from full left, rebound 10 clicks from closed I think. Pressure wise he said that the dpx2 has required more pressure than DPS.
> 
> Ride a familiar trail last night which is fairly XC with some chatter (successive roots). What I noticed was the pedaling and small bump was improved. Hard to describe, but I would say firm, but soft at same time. Seemed to ride higher in travel. There are only a few small jumps (12-18") so I only got into about 3/4 travel. Felt good. The sections with the successive roots felt ok, but I am playing with rebound. I had a few light pedals strikes which I will talk to them today.
> 
> ...


Dumb question maybe....but do you measure sag for whatever % of the 57mm of shock stroke?

I've also read sag is not so much a % but based on ride height and feel to an extent. Is this more or less true with the Mayhem?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Dumb question maybe....but do you measure sag for whatever % of the 57mm of shock stroke?
> 
> I've also read sag is not so much a % but based on ride height and feel to an extent. Is this more or less true with the Mayhem?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


At 57mm, 30% sag would be 17mm. I use a set of calipers to measure.

Spot, on the DPS, said to use 85% of body weight. For me that was about 129 psi. I went with it, but never checked sag. Referencing the online Mayhem manual, that is a starting point. 
Apparently this doesn't translate to the dpx2. Steve at Spot said the dpx2 needs more air pressure to get the sag. The dpx2 is set about 160 now I think.

I will speak to Dirtlabs today and see what they did to it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

My experience is w the Rollik and the kinematics are different but would concur with your feel of the DPX2... its different, better and yet the DPS and Living Link work very well.

the DPX2 does require more pressure and i was running about 148psi on the DPS and ran 170psi on the DPX2 last night. 

Something just feels right and better. Coming down the last sections of Apex gut the bike was more controlled and just handled everything better... i was 2 seconds off a segment PR and I stopped with foot off for a hiker/dog - i was going to let her through but she stepped aside and told me to continue - so yeah - I'm pretty impressed with the increased feel and performance and will be ordering today. Oddly - had some uphill PR's and felt i was pedaling thru mud (prob not shock related tho).


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I've been having a heck of a time getting the shock on the mayhem feeling good. For starters I'm using 27.5x2.8 wheels/tires. I'm coming off a mojo3 which I never got along with. I also have a evil insurgent with a 150mm fork that I use for trail riding too. So far I feel the evil handles tech "gnar" better than the mayhem. It doesn't give up much in terms of climbing to the mayhem. That's really a different discussion for another time or place maybe.

Back to the mayhem, I'm about 159 in full kit depending on number of layers and what I'm carrying in my pack. Based on 85% I set the shock at 134psi. I found it was too much pressure and couldn't get into the shocks travel. After a half dozen rides I opened the can and removed the .2 volume spacer to make it less progressive. This helped the shock get into the middle part of its travel. I experimented with pressure and found 127 or 128 to feel real good and efficient, almost in a xc bike kind of way. Going down to 125psi the bike felt more active but the early travel felt too spongey. Settling on 126psi seemed to be the best. However, I just can't ever get the shock to bottom out. 

Maybe the bike is designed not to bottom I don't know. Or maybe I need to be riding harder faster. The trails I ride don't have lots of extended descents or climbs. I ride NE single track and ride alot in Needham Town Forest, for those of you in MA. I don't do any drops or jumps more than 2 feet.

Taking the spacer out helped alot but I still feel like the shock isn't quite right for me. I mean it feels good and the Mayhem is a great bike but maybe with the way I ride I shouldn't expect to get full travel? I'm not sure.

If I want to ride for just all out fun though I'll grab my Insurgent any day of the week.

Just my 2 cents...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I've been having a heck of a time getting the shock on the mayhem feeling good. For starters I'm using 27.5x2.8 wheels/tires. I'm coming off a mojo3 which I never got along with. I also have a evil insurgent with a 150mm fork that I use for trail riding too. So far I feel the evil handles tech "gnar" better than the mayhem. It doesn't give up much in terms of climbing to the mayhem. That's really a different discussion for another time or place maybe.
> 
> Back to the mayhem, I'm about 159 in full kit depending on number of layers and what I'm carrying in my pack. Based on 85% I set the shock at 134psi. I found it was too much pressure and couldn't get into the shocks travel. After a half dozen rides I opened the can and removed the .2 volume spacer to make it less progressive. This helped the shock get into the middle part of its travel. I experimented with pressure and found 127 or 128 to feel real good and efficient, almost in a xc bike kind of way. Going down to 125psi the bike felt more active but the early travel felt too spongey. Settling on 126psi seemed to be the best. However, I just can't ever get the shock to bottom out.
> 
> ...


Can't imagine that you can't get full travel on the Mayhem if you do on the Insurgent or other bike. Something just isn't right here. Are you riding the others somewhere else?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Can't imagine that you can't get full travel on the Mayhem if you do on the Insurgent or other bike. Something just isn't right here. Are you riding the others somewhere else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Nope. I ride the insurgent almost exclusively in NTF. Occasionally I ride it in Vietnam or Mt. Pisgah.

It just rips and I do stuff I can't on any other bike. The Mayhem, not so much.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Nope. I ride the insurgent almost exclusively in NTF. Occasionally I ride it in Vietnam or Mt. Pisgah.
> 
> It just rips and I do stuff I can't on any other bike. The Mayhem, not so much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I assume you have spoken to Spot. Maybe the shock is just tuned wrong. They should be able to work something out to prove the bike.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I assume you have spoken to Spot. Maybe the shock is just tuned wrong. They should be able to work something out to prove the bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Just got off the phone with them. They said everything I'm doing sounds right for my terrain and how I ride. They suggested speeding rebound 1-2 clicks. I'm 5 clicks from full closed atm.

They were super helpful. Cool bike company for sure

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Just got off the phone with them. They said everything I'm doing sounds right for my terrain and how I ride. They suggested speeding rebound 1-2 clicks. I'm 5 clicks from full closed atm.
> 
> They were super helpful. Cool bike company for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah they love their customers.

Here you go. Fresh off the press.

http://reviews.mtbr.com/outerbike-test-sessions-in-search-of-perfect-29er-trail-bike/2

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

So I opened my shock to take out the .2 spacer (which helped btw) but now my shock leaks oil especially if I hang the bike by the seat with the front of the bike pointing down. What did I screw up? I tightened the can by hand as much as I could. Is this normal after opening a shock?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> So I opened my shock to take out the .2 spacer (which helped btw) but now my shock leaks oil especially if I hang the bike by the seat with the front of the bike pointing down. What did I screw up? I tightened the can by hand as much as I could. Is this normal after opening a shock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


One of the seals likely damaged or out of place.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Rode a familiar rocky and rooty track today. Dpx2 did real well. Hard to describe, but I would say it is more supportive than DPS. But not in a harsh way. The pedaling platform is better with the dpx2. This area has some really tough steep climbs. It handled it with no issue. Keep in mind I had it tuned by Dirtlabs. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Rode a familiar rocky and rooty track today. Dpx2 did real well. Hard to describe, but I would say it is more supportive than DPS. But not in a harsh way. The pedaling platform is better with the dpx2. This area has some really tough steep climbs. It handled it with no issue. Keep in mind I had it tuned by Dirtlabs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Interesting. I spoke to Spot and they felt a Dpx2 wouldn't do anything for me as I don't ride long descents so the shock isn't heating up alot. They advised me to stick too the DPS. Having ridden both what do you think?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Interesting. I spoke to Spot and they felt a Dpx2 wouldn't do anything for me as I don't ride long descents so the shock isn't heating up alot. They advised me to stick too the DPS. Having ridden both what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah they told me that as well. However Dirtlabs said it would be different and it is. However they also tuned it so that may be what is causing the difference. My original DPS also was tuned by then for the Spot. However I wouldn't order a shock tune or new one without talking to either Maverick or Spot since they both know the bike.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys there is a Large Mayhem frame in Red for sale on pinkbike, just thought I would pass it along. This is actually the bike I demoed before pulling the trigger and buying a spot.


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

So, someone please tell me if I was dreaming or did I get a 2018 Blk Lrg Mayhem for 5199 from Jenson last night. I haven't been looking for a deal in about 4 months since I test rode one in Golden,Co, but ran across this last night and completed the purchase. Was this a good deal or impulse buy?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

rvbiker said:


> So, someone please tell me if I was dreaming or did I get a 2018 Blk Lrg Mayhem for 5199 from Jenson last night. I haven't been looking for a deal in about 4 months since I test rode one in Golden,Co, but ran across this last night and completed the purchase. Was this a good deal or impulse buy?


 that's a pretty sexy deal, if it doesn't fit you and you need to sell let me know


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

Sweet, will do. It was the 5star as I left that out. Will do, but pretty sure it will fit. Need to swap the seatpost for 150 and it will be dialed in.


Back2MTB said:


> that's a pretty sexy deal, if it doesn't fit you and you need to sell let me know


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jenson has Mayhem 4stars - $4499 today from $5799... dang....


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Yeah they told me that as well. However Dirtlabs said it would be different and it is. However they also tuned it so that may be what is causing the difference. My original DPS also was tuned by then for the Spot. However I wouldn't order a shock tune or new one without talking to either Maverick or Spot since they both know the bike.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hey Bogeydog, you spend any more time on the dpx2? Any more thoughts on how it compares to the DPS?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone just get an email or notice Spot just dropped their prices for Black Friday Sale week quite a bit?

$6524.00 for the 6-star build... 

Definitely puts me into major temptation territory!

Curious if this is just a regular 'sale' promo or if they are clearing stock for new bikes/builds to come in.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Abiding-Dude said:


> Anyone just get an email or notice Spot just dropped their prices for Black Friday Sale week quite a bit?
> 
> $6524.00 for the 6-star build...
> 
> ...


Just a regular sale to take advantage of the holiday buying.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Hey Bogeydog, you spend any more time on the dpx2? Any more thoughts on how it compares to the DPS?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Riding tonight. Will give you more afterwards.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Rode a very XC oriented trail tonight so not much info. I didn't check travel used. Mostly quick ups and downs and numerous turns. Worked well. I will ride Thursday morning and likely over the weekend and will give feedback as I have it. Any specific questions? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Rode a very XC oriented trail tonight so not much info. I didn't check travel used. Mostly quick ups and downs and numerous turns. Worked well. I will ride Thursday morning and likely over the weekend and will give feedback as I have it. Any specific questions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I suppose climbing compared to the DPS. Do you feel the extra weight. Overall tunabilty for lighter riders, 155lbs or so...

I just need to decide if I should get one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I suppose climbing compared to the DPS. Do you feel the extra weight. Overall tunabilty for lighter riders, 155lbs or so...
> 
> I just need to decide if I should get one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I say the dpx2 climbs and pedals better. Feels like it rides higher in its travel.

I set sag at 30%. Dirtlabs wanted me to set at 20% to start. I didn't do that so I am out sure why. I need to call them and ask why and what would be the result compared to 30%. I can't tell the weight. I did install RWC needle bearings in the eyelets which I think alway helps. I had them tune it to 153 pound rider. Rebound has more settings than DPS and low speed compression has more settings.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I say the dpx2 climbs and pedals better. Feels like it rides higher in its travel.
> 
> I set sag at 30%. Dirtlabs wanted me to set at 20% to start. I didn't do that so I am out sure why. I need to call them and ask why and what would be the result compared to 30%. I can't tell the weight. I did install RWC needle bearings in the eyelets which I think alway helps. I had them tune it to 153 pound rider. Rebound has more settings than DPS and low speed compression has more settings.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was thinking about RWC bearings but wasn't sure which ones I need. Can you share a link for which ones? Did you do both eyelets?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I was thinking about RWC bearings but wasn't sure which ones I need. Can you share a link for which ones? Did you do both eyelets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I installed on both ends, but really it is the rear that moves the most. The rear was the 39.88mm kit. The front was the 19.05mm kit. I also got 2 sets of shims just in case. Used one set on the rear.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I installed on both ends, but really it is the rear that moves the most. The rear was the 39.88mm kit. The front was the 19.05mm kit. I also got 2 sets of shims just in case. Used one set on the rear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Does one kit include both bearings for each eye? Did you get the bushing and bearing tools as well as the press too?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> I installed on both ends, but really it is the rear that moves the most. The rear was the 39.88mm kit. The front was the 19.05mm kit. I also got 2 sets of shims just in case. Used one set on the rear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And are those size bearing for the DPS or the DPX2 or do they fit both?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> And are those size bearing for the DPS or the DPX2 or do they fit both?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Fits both. I just had the shop install. I didn't want to mess with it but it's very simple.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Does one kit include both bearings for each eye? Did you get the bushing and bearing tools as well as the press too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


One kit per end of the shock.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

What front fork and travel is everyone riding? I currently have a 2018 Fox Factory 34 at 140mm tuned by Push. Been great in every way. I am a short guy and have trouble getting the stack down. Considering dropping travel to 130mm which may give me a little lower stack height. I already have played with stem and bar combos. I ride east coast single-track which means rocky and rooty, punchy climbs. Not too many large drops or jumps. The 140mm has been great and I don't have any reason to go 130mm other than why stated.

Thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> What front fork and travel is everyone riding? I currently have a 2018 Fox Factory 34 at 140mm tuned by Push. Been great in every way. I am a short guy and have trouble getting the stack down. Considering dropping travel to 130mm which may give me a little lower stack height. I already have played with stem and bar combos. I ride east coast single-track which means rocky and rooty, punchy climbs. Not too many large drops or jumps. The 140mm has been great and I don't have any reason to go 130mm other than why stated.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a 2018 140mm Pike on a med frame with a 40mm stem and 760mmx20mm bars. I have one 5mm spacer under the stem. It feels pretty good to me. I'm 27.5+ wheels currently while my 29er wheels get built.

I'm 5'6" and feel the stack is pretty reasonable. There have been times one other bikes when I have used a neg 6 degree rise stem (Raceface turbine), or a neg 7 degree rise stem by 3T.

Cane Creek is also making a zero stack headset, called the Slamset I think. I would look into that if you're still feeling the front is too tall. I usually have the same issue and always slam my stem. If I need to go lower I'm getting the Slamset.

Hope that helps.

Btw, I'm planning to call Dirtlabs about the dpx2. Can't ride my Mayhem now anyway as I busted a spoke on my last ride.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I have a 2018 140mm Pike on a med frame with a 40mm stem and 760mmx20mm bars. I have one 5mm spacer under the stem. It feels pretty good to me. I'm 27.5+ wheels currently while my 29er wheels get built.
> 
> I'm 5'6" and feel the stack is pretty reasonable. There have been times one other bikes when I have used a neg 6 degree rise stem (Raceface turbine), or a neg 7 degree rise stem by 3T.
> 
> ...


Great. I am riding some heavy stuff today and will let you know how the dpx2 does. Stay tuned...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I have a 2018 140mm Pike on a med frame with a 40mm stem and 760mmx20mm bars. I have one 5mm spacer under the stem. It feels pretty good to me. I'm 27.5+ wheels currently while my 29er wheels get built.
> 
> I'm 5'6" and feel the stack is pretty reasonable. There have been times one other bikes when I have used a neg 6 degree rise stem (Raceface turbine), or a neg 7 degree rise stem by 3T.
> 
> ...


Dpx2 did great today in chunky rocks and roots. A lot of tech climbs too. Not sure what more I can say but the shock works. Seems more consistent and predictable.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm setting up my Mayhem with 29er wheels now. Onyx hubs on Nox rims with Martello 2.35 tires. I was previously running 27.5+ DHF/Rekon combo which was great. I'll report back on how the 29ers compare to 27.5+.

I have both a 10-42 And 9-46 cassette. Any thoughts on which cassette would suite which wheel set up the best?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> I'm setting up my Mayhem with 29er wheels now. Onyx hubs on Nox rims with Martello 2.35 tires. I was previously running 27.5+ DHF/Rekon combo which was great. I'll report back on how the 29ers compare to 27.5+.
> 
> I have both a 10-42 And 9-46 cassette. Any thoughts on which cassette would suite which wheel set up the best?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Going to 29 wheels and the increase in diameter will change your effective gear ratio. Pedaling will be slightly more difficult. I would choose whichever spacing that has high numerical teeth in the upper half of the cassette.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## badbandit (Apr 28, 2016)

yes, with 29ers you need more power in your legs. 

i would also consider shortening the cables in the front.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

badbandit said:


> yes, with 29ers you need more power in your legs.
> 
> i would also consider shortening the cables in the front.


Thanks.

Ya, I know. The brake cable is a little long. Everything else looks funny in the pic. They really aren't too long. Just looks that way. I left the brake like that in case I decide to sell it. Besides I don't want to deal with bleeding it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

If anyone wants the race face 27.5" plus wheels that come on the Mayhem shoot me a pm. I have a set new in the box that I am not going to use, I'll cut you good deal on em.


----------



## ugaskidawg (Apr 6, 2012)

Bought a Large red frame on their black Friday sale. I was planning to build it up slowly over the ski season but the lack of snow has me moving faster than I planned. Have most of what I need except for the wheels and waiting on a seatpost that is lost in a USPS-Canada post mixup. Loved this bike set up as a 29er and the 27.5+ when I demoed it. Still haven't decided for sure which way I will set up first.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

ugaskidawg said:


> Bought a Large red frame on their black Friday sale. I was planning to build it up slowly over the ski season but the lack of snow has me moving faster than I planned. Have most of what I need except for the wheels and waiting on a seatpost that is lost in a USPS-Canada post mixup. Loved this bike set up as a 29er and the 27.5+ when I demoed it. Still haven't decided for sure which way I will set up first.


Im undecided on which width would be best for plus bike riding with a 2.8, and what will fit. I like the Industry 9 450's but at that price I could buy a carbon rims.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

sml-2727 said:


> Im undecided on which width would be best for plus bike riding with a 2.8, and what will fit. I like the Industry 9 450's but at that price I could buy a carbon rims.


I have i49 carbon hoops with maxxis 2.8s that have worked well for me

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Been corresponding with Paul at Spot over email on some questions I had about swapping parts over from my v1 Ripley. It was mainly drivetrain related but I was asking about the DPX2 option as well. Some of the dialogue may be useful to others so here it goes (apologies in advance if some of this has been discussed previously, but I didn't see anything when I have been reviewing the six pages on the thread)...

- The DPX2 is not an option now, but will be in the Spring or so timeframe. For those wanting to move now on a DPX2 the tune code if you are purchasing direct from Fox is DCSS

- Spot is going consumer direct so the "sale" prices now are pretty much the new norm. _"We are going all consumer direct and lowering prices by about 20-25%"_

- If you need a Large frame (like I do) they are out of stock on both colors but a new shipment is coming in January and then again in March. I asked if the DPX2 would be an option once the March frames arrive and Paul indicated there wasn't a solid timeline since it's still in the planning phase, so if you want a Mayhem probably not best to wait.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

MSH said:


> Been corresponding with Paul at Spot over email on some questions I had about swapping parts over from my v1 Ripley. It was mainly drivetrain related but I was asking about the DPX2 option as well. Some of the dialogue may be useful to others so here it goes (apologies in advance if some of this has been discussed previously, but I didn't see anything when I have been reviewing the six pages on the thread)...
> 
> - The DPX2 is not an option now, but will be in the Spring or so timeframe. For those wanting to move now on a DPX2 the tune code if you are purchasing direct from Fox is DCSS
> 
> ...


Great info! Any indication of any changes to the frames in Jan or March, even as simple as colors? If the prices are the new norm, and no changes at all, may as well jump on frame now and start building I guess.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

montananate said:


> Great info! Any indication of any changes to the frames in Jan or March, even as simple as colors? If the prices are the new norm, and no changes at all, may as well jump on frame now and start building I guess.


I did ask if there were any changes coming for 2018 (which I assumed would not be the case since they just released in late April), and Paul did indicate no changes for 2018. I didn't ask about colors specifically but I have to assume status quo there to.
I'm most likely going to place an order for my frame this week.


----------



## masterpeezy (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi guys, how does this compare to mojo 3? And how does it ride on the 29er mode? I currently ride an M3 but with this frame it seems good to switch from plus to 29er where the mojo 3 can only do 27.5/plus. Thanks!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

masterpeezy said:


> Hi guys, how does this compare to mojo 3? And how does it ride on the 29er mode? I currently ride an M3 but with this frame it seems good to switch from plus to 29er where the mojo 3 can only do 27.5/plus. Thanks!


I sold my Mojo3 and replaced it with a mayhem with 27.5x2.8 wheels. It is much better IMO. Stiffer, climbs better, better trail manners and composure, more stable at speed. A bit longer front center maybe. Let me know if you have specific questions

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Did some research today on the Fox Dpx2 tune code DCSS. Fox said it is really really close to what is the stock tune on a off the shelf shock. Said it wasn't worth revalving it for $85 until you ride, make adjustments and test. After which, they can tune. I have one by Dirtlabs which was turned for a digressive leverage curve. They also do other tweaks that factory won't. I like mine with the Dirtlabs tune. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

bogeydog said:


> Did some research today on the Fox Dpx2 tune code DCSS. Fox said it is really really close to what is the stock tune on a off the shelf shock. Said it wasn't worth revalving it for $85 until you ride, make adjustments and test. After which, they can tune. I have one by Dirtlabs which was turned for a digressive leverage curve. They also do other tweaks that factory won't. I like mine with the Dirtlabs tune.


Did you purchase yours new from Dirtlabs? Just curious what cost was? 
I'm here on the Front Range and they have done some work for me before being so close by. Great crew over there...not surprised you are very happy with their work..


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

MSH said:


> Did you purchase yours new from Dirtlabs? Just curious what cost was?
> I'm here on the Front Range and they have done some work for me before being so close by. Great crew over there...not surprised you are very happy with their work..


549 complete. Bought new from them.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

MSH said:


> Did you purchase yours new from Dirtlabs? Just curious what cost was?
> I'm here on the Front Range and they have done some work for me before being so close by. Great crew over there...not surprised you are very happy with their work..


I actually purchase a X2 from Dirtlabs. Should be arriving tomorrow or the next day. They felt it was a better choice for me than the DPX2. I trades my stock DPS in for about 150, which left the overall cost $500.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## masterpeezy (Jun 29, 2017)

dmo said:


> I sold my Mojo3 and replaced it with a mayhem with 27.5x2.8 wheels. It is much better IMO. Stiffer, climbs better, better trail manners and composure, more stable at speed. A bit longer front center maybe. Let me know if you have specific questions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks! How does it fair on technical rocky trail? I live in the east coast and this is where I mostly ride.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

masterpeezy said:


> Thanks! How does it fair on technical rocky trail? I live in the east coast and this is where I mostly ride.


It's been great. I live in New England and ride tech rocky stuff. It's stable at speed and feels very well composed. It does take some time with setup, shock pressure etc to find your sweet spot.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys quick question, i found some industry 9 450 wheels for sale with orange hubs and spokes, how do you think they will look with a red mayhem frame? Yeah or Nay?


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> Hey guys quick question, i found some industry 9 450 wheels for sale with orange hubs and spokes, how do you think they will look with a red mayhem frame? Yeah or Nay?


Yeah!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

How many 6foot 1 guys are choosing the large. The TT looks short on paper. Reach looks acceptable. The XL is wayyyyy to long in the wheelbase. Need to demo but. I do not see any coming up. Also I like a 150 front. Looks like bb would raise a bit and slacker to 66?


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

motoguru2007 said:


> How many 6foot 1 guys are choosing the large. The TT looks short on paper. Reach looks acceptable. The XL is wayyyyy to long in the wheelbase. Need to demo but. I do not see any coming up. Also I like a 150 front. Looks like bb would raise a bit and slacker to 66?


I'm 6'1.5" with "normal" proportions, and I asked Paul at Spot just yesterday what they would recommend. He said he was similar size and that both would work, but the Large is more agile and responsive for him.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> How many 6foot 1 guys are choosing the large. The TT looks short on paper. Reach looks acceptable. The XL is wayyyyy to long in the wheelbase. Need to demo but. I do not see any coming up. Also I like a 150 front. Looks like bb would raise a bit and slacker to 66?


I'm right at 6' but all legs with 34.5" inseam, so I preordered a Large frame from Paul yesterday. I'll be running a 140 Pike and 50mm stem. Reach will just be a touch longer (by a couple mm's) than my Hightower w/ 150 Lyrik and I run a 50mm stem on that one


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I got my Mayhem in the fall and built it up around a 27.5+ wheelset I had from my last bike. (Top pic with Maxxis rubber is 27.5×2.8)

After riding it for a few months I got around to getting a 29er wheelset and a new shock, Float X2 (2 lower pics). I've only done a ride up my driveway to the mailbox and back but so far it feels great.

Once I get my sag set properly and get a few rides in I'll report back. I'm using a Pike 140mm and may end up lowering my stem when using the 29er wheels so the front end doesn't wander on climbs - not that that has been a problem so far.

Super fun bike. I'm hoping global warming really kicks in so I can ride on some dirt instead of the frozen ground and snow that's around now.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

I'm almost 6'2", but have short legs @ 32" actual inseam. I got sized at Golden bike and it was absolutely at L for me. Still playing with the stem to get it where I want it, but no question that the L was the size for me.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

roy harley said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought them, will post once I buy some tires


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> I bought them, will post once I buy some tires


I think they will look sweet. Can't wait for pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

Has anyone ridden both a new Ripley LS and a Mayhem and compared them directly? I put my Mojo 3 up for sale and if I can get a reasonable amount for it, I'll be looking for a new short-mid travel 29er. My home trails are flowy, mostly flat with small elevation changes, lots of man made features and roots. I want something efficient since we pedal so much in FL which is what led me to the Ripley, but I also want something that can handle the occasional trip to NC.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

matt.s67 said:


> Has anyone ridden both a new Ripley LS and a Mayhem and compared them directly? I put my Mojo 3 up for sale and if I can get a reasonable amount for it, I'll be looking for a new short-mid travel 29er. My home trails are flowy, mostly flat with small elevation changes, lots of man made features and roots. I want something efficient since we pedal so much in FL which is what led me to the Ripley, but I also want something that can handle the occasional trip to NC.


I've tested the Ripley and it feels like a 29er version of the mojo I tested, very poppy.

Out of all the bikes I've tested the Mayhem feels more like a Tallboy but with more downhill capabilities but in the same sentence it can climb better than a Hightower. What really sets Mayhem different than any other bike is the Living Link.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

sml-2727 said:


> I've tested the Ripley and it feels like a 29er version of the mojo I tested, very poppy.
> 
> Out of all the bikes I've tested the Mayhem feels more like a Tallboy but with more downhill capabilities but in the same sentence it can climb better than a Hightower. What really sets Mayhem different than any other bike is the Living Link.


Which bike pedals better / is more efficient in terms of acceleration?


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

matt.s67 said:


> Has anyone ridden both a new Ripley LS and a Mayhem and compared them directly? I put my Mojo 3 up for sale and if I can get a reasonable amount for it, I'll be looking for a new short-mid travel 29er. My home trails are flowy, mostly flat with small elevation changes, lots of man made features and roots. I want something efficient since we pedal so much in FL which is what led me to the Ripley, but I also want something that can handle the occasional trip to NC.


I have owned the Ripley LS and now the Mayhem. I live in Fruita Colorado so our trails are probably not the same so keep that in mind. After riding both bikes a ton of miles I can say that the Mayhem wins for me. The Ripley was maybe a little quicker cornering for me when I have the Mayhem with 29er wheels. The Mayhem climbs really well. Both seated spinning and when you are doing a technical climb up rock step ups. I am running a 150mm Ribbon front fork on mine and it is great. 
I hope this helps. You can't go wrong with either but the Mayhem is still bringing BIG SMILE to my face after 1600 miles on it.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Any you guys pre-ordering know if both colors of large will be in Janurary ? I wish I could see em in person can't decide color and would like to check fit.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> Any you guys pre-ordering know if both colors of large will be in Janurary ? I wish I could see em in person can't decide color and would like to check fit.


Yeah I've been wavering on color as well. I initially was going to go red but will most likely stick with black. Paul told me both colors will be available on the Jan. run


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

MSH said:


> Yeah I've been wavering on color as well. I initially was going to go red but will most likely stick with black. Paul told me both colors will be available on the Jan. run


Are you pre-ordering due to the fact that they are currently sold out? Is the preorder for the current sale price?


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

To those that have had and/or ridden both the Mayhem and the Rollik. If choosing one between these two, which way would you go?
I'm in Montana. Not a super aggressive rider or racer. I just enjoy getting out and riding.
Currently have a carbon Bucksaw that I love for snow and dirt. I also have a Jet 9 RDO that I have set up 27.5+, but have a 29'er wheel set for, as well.
Something about that Spot geometry and the sale pricing really has me thinking!!
Any comments?? Thank you!


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

montananate said:


> Are you pre-ordering due to the fact that they are currently sold out? Is the preorder for the current sale price?


Yes, I'm a Large which is sold out on both colors. I just went ahead and placed my order just to make sure I got one on the January run, which I believe is going to be a smaller run than the next one in March.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

rlbruski said:


> To those that have had and/or ridden both the Mayhem and the Rollik. If choosing one between these two, which way would you go?
> I'm in Montana. Not a super aggressive rider or racer. I just enjoy getting out and riding.
> Currently have a carbon Bucksaw that I love for snow and dirt. I also have a Jet 9 RDO that I have set up 27.5+, but have a 29'er wheel set for, as well.
> Something about that Spot geometry and the sale pricing really has me thinking!!
> Any comments?? Thank you!


I believe the Rollick is sold out in everything but XL and perhaps small fyi. You may try giving them a ring Wednesday and checking.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

poonamibaxter said:


> I believe the Rollick is sold out in everything but XL and perhaps small fyi. You may try giving them a ring Wednesday and checking.


Thank you. Yes, the Mayhem is all sold out and there are a few Rollik's available in L and XL, but there are more of each coming in next month.
I was just wondering more about the ride differences and capabilities.


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

Getting to ride it for real next week and looking forward to it. Still don't know where I'll end up with the stem location, hence it all jacked to the moon. 

I have everything pretty well adjusted for air pressure, rebound, compression, etc. so now just the fun. I even was able to dig up a relic so my pedals mostly match the shocks by chance. They are almost brand new condition, just old as dirt. I also put 3M film/tape on all the critical areas as well. Wish I could say that was a better job, but it was my first time doing that and it took forever. Still going to swap to tubeless and I am doing that for my Christmas project tomorrow.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Quick question on fork steerer length....

I'm transferring over my Pike from my Ripley. My Pike has ~7" steerer. The Ripley has a 100mm HT on the Large but does use a bottom EC where the Mayhem is ZS top & bottom. Looks like the large Mayhem comes in at 130mm on the HT length. I do have one 10mm spacer I'm running on the Rip.

*For those of you on a Large what's your rough steerer length(w/ # of spacers)?* I think I'm going to be ok but I'm planning to have Ethan at Maverick do a rebuild on the Pike and bump the travel to 140mm here next month and want to make sure I'm ok before I go down that road .


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> I've tested the Ripley and it feels like a 29er version of the mojo I tested, very poppy.
> 
> Out of all the bikes I've tested the Mayhem feels more like a Tallboy but with more downhill capabilities but in the same sentence it can climb better than a Hightower. What really sets Mayhem different than any other bike is the Living Link.


So the combination of the linkage system and the steep STA contribute to the climbing efficiency? That STA makes me look twice every time I look at a picture of this bike!


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Regarding the leaf spring, does it seem to rebound a lot faster than a non-leafspring bikes? Reason I ask is I had a titanium BlackSheep soft tail that had titanium flex spring and felt like it was going to send me over the bars anytime i Bunnyhopped it.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

GlazedHam said:


> Regarding the leaf spring, does it seem to rebound a lot faster than a non-leafspring bikes? Reason I ask is I had a titanium BlackSheep soft tail that had titanium flex spring and felt like it was going to send me over the bars anytime i Bunnyhopped it.


No

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

GlazedHam said:


> Regarding the leaf spring, does it seem to rebound a lot faster than a non-leafspring bikes? Reason I ask is I had a titanium BlackSheep soft tail that had titanium flex spring and felt like it was going to send me over the bars anytime i Bunnyhopped it.


It's got a fancy shock to handle rebound....


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

dmo said:


> After riding it for a few months I got around to getting a 29er wheelset and a new shock, Float X2 (2 lower pics). I've only done a ride up my driveway to the mailbox and back but so far it feels great.


What's the update on riding the 29er wheels?


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone know if the 6-star build kit with Mavic Tires and Mavic wheels comes set up tubeless? (Without tubes)


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Wish I Were Riding said:


> What's the update on riding the 29er wheels?


Actually haven't had a chance to ride with 29ers. Snow and ice keeping me off the trails. Waiting for an early spring...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Abiding-Dude said:


> Anyone know if the 6-star build kit with Mavic Tires and Mavic wheels comes set up tubeless? (Without tubes)


My Rallye came tubeless. I didn't get a wheel set with my Mayhem but I'm sure if you are buying the most expensive build they will either put Stan's or tubes whichever you choose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Do you all think the Spot Mayhem 29 will overlap too much with a 2014 Specialized Enduro 29? I absolutely love my E29 for anything that is really rocky or really fast and steep, but I'm looking to slot a bike in between that and my 100mm hardtail. Initially, I was thinking something more pure XC but nothing in that category really does much for me ...I like being able to go fast but also don't want to take a beating in doing so.

What I really want is a trail bike that pedals well enough that I can use it for everything other than what the E29 is good at but also the occasional Cat 1 XC race. Might this be the unicorn I've been looking for?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

GlazedHam said:


> Do you all think the Spot Mayhem 29 will overlap too much with a 2014 Specialized Enduro 29? I absolutely love my E29 for anything that is really rocky or really fast and steep, but I'm looking to slot a bike in between that and my 100mm hardtail. Initially, I was thinking something more pure XC but nothing in that category really does much for me ...I like being able to go fast but also don't want to take a beating in doing so.
> 
> What I really want is a trail bike that pedals well enough that I can use it for everything other than what the E29 is good at but also the occasional Cat 1 XC race. Might this be the unicorn I've been looking for?


I suggest checking out the Ibis Ripley LS.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well the Bike mag test is done and the video is up..they ended up testing the plus version...I would of liked to see them of tested the 29er to like they did with the Norco sight..which looks like an amazing bike..


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> Well the Bike mag test is done and the video is up..they ended up testing the plus version...I would of liked to see them of tested the 29er to like they did with the Norco sight..which looks like an amazing bike..


Yeah. I think they did because there just needed at plus bike. Would have been a better review if tested 29. Better yet with a 140 fork.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

There is a Large frame on EBay that looks pretty clean if someone is looking for one.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> There is a Large frame on EBay that looks pretty clean if someone is looking for one.


I don't see it. There is a small which was a demo at Trailflo

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

bogeydog said:


> I don't see it. There is a small which was a demo at Trailflo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oops that is a small...i did a general search for frames in large and that popped up..


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Is anyone planning on setting up a European distribution network by chance? 
I am very interested in the Mayhem but ordering only the frame to the Netherlands adds 200$ for shipping and just shy of 600$ (!) for import taxes. So a 2799$ frame ends up costing $3586.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I finally got out for a quick snowy ride with the plus rims and surprised how well it went, It was no fatbike but some xc skiers blazed in a nice trail,
I lasted an hour in 19 degree temps


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Your my hero..dang it gets 50 degrees once on a while here in SoCal and I think it's chilly.
On another note was thinking of pulling trigger but he larges was out of stock. Price went up to 2799....


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> ....On another note was thinking of pulling trigger but he larges was out of stock. Price went up to 2799....


if you talk to Paul at Spot you might be able to get $100 off if you preorder now. That's what he offered me when the frames were at $2499, since the Larges were out of stock in mid-Dec. At $2399 I couldn't pass it up


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I was tossing the idea of installing a Shimano XT Di2, I have no clue how much of a pain in the butt this would be. SO does anyone use a Di2 on there Mayhem and is the wiring easy to do, I know some bikes come with doors in the frame to hide the battery, I don't believe ours does.


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm 6'2 long torso. I have an XL with a 70mm stem. It fits great. I have a 140mm fork and I can get around most everything. I had a much shorter rear end at about 17 inches, but don't miss it. The rear end has no flex and the bike feels great!


----------



## Canyonman (Nov 21, 2006)

I have DI2 on mind. No problem with routing, but I have a housing I got from the hardware store for a sprinkler system. It's black and the DI2 housing fits in it. I wanted to protect the little wire as it runs across from the swingarm to the rear.
No where to put the battery. I have mine in the steertube. Everything works well. The housing looks good, but don't know of a real clean way for the battery without using Tharsis system. Good Luck!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

One of the engineers at Spot had the DI2 on his Mayhem for a while(he still might). I demoed it once with the DI2. You could shoot the Spot guys an email and inquire about it. I don't remember much about how it was set up as it all seemed like black magic to me.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

poonamibaxter said:


> One of the engineers at Spot had the DI2 on his Mayhem for a while(he still might). I demoed it once with the DI2. You could shoot the Spot guys an email and inquire about it. I don't remember much about how it was set up as it all seemed like black magic to me.


I shot Spot a email, Paul got back to me and is going to send me some pictures of how he did it on Monday.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey guys, thinking of a frame up build and have a couple of questions that I'm hoping you guys with a bunch of miles on yours can answer:

1) Anyone have any weird creaks, clunks or clicks coming from the pivots or leaf spring after many miles of use? Or any other annoying noises of issues with the frame in general?

2) Is the internal cable routing fully molded or just open? EZ or pain in the arse to route shifter/dropper cables?

3) Any other issues that you want to tell me about would be appreciated!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

D Bone said:


> Hey guys, thinking of a frame up build and have a couple of questions that I'm hoping you guys with a bunch of miles on yours can answer:
> 
> 1) Anyone have any weird creaks, clunks or clicks coming from the pivots or leaf spring after many miles of use? Or any other annoying noises of issues with the frame in general?
> 
> ...


No noise on mine after 8 months. Internal is pretty easy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a Rollik - but over a year in all kinds of conditions - not a sound from suspension or any other creaks for that matter

Internal routing is all sleeved on the inside of these frames so push it in one end - comes out the other...


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

After reading through this thread and all of the positive comments, it looks like a Mayhem may be making it's home in Montana!


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

According to Paul from Spot, the max chainring size is 34 when round and 32 when oval. Has anyone tried putting a 34 oval on this frame though? (In XL? I don't know if frame size should make a difference...)


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Ordered a large, hot tomato, Mayhem 29'er 5 Star build with a 36mm Fox 140 fork today. Should be riding sometime around the first of February! Great people to work with. Looking forward to the bike's arrival!!


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

olivierhacking said:


> According to Paul from Spot, the max chainring size is 34 when round and 32 when oval. Has anyone tried putting a 34 oval on this frame though? (In XL? I don't know if frame size should make a difference...)


Hope someone can comment.

Also, can anyone compare the Mayhem with the Orbea Occam TR 2018? Maybe somebody who has demo'ed both bikes?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I'm looking for a chain guide with bash, does anyone have any recommendations? I'm really not sure what fits..I use a 30T chainring.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sml-2727 said:


> So I'm looking for a chain guide with bash, does anyone have any recommendations? I'm really not sure what fits..I use a 30T chainring.


Maybe Absolute Black

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

sml-2727 said:


> So I'm looking for a chain guide with bash, does anyone have any recommendations? I'm really not sure what fits..I use a 30T chainring.


I am running MRP. Works perfect.


----------



## Joyvagen (Oct 31, 2017)

olivierhacking said:


> According to Paul from Spot, the max chainring size is 34 when round and 32 when oval. Has anyone tried putting a 34 oval on this frame though? (In XL? I don't know if frame size should make a difference...)


I can comment on this. Currently riding a size Large Mayhem sporting an Absolute Black 34t oval on Next SL cranks. Tried a Wolftooth first but offset was such that it couldn't clear the chainstay. Note, I did have to offset the BB over to the drive side to create the space. Haven't run into any issues whatsoever and I check on the regular.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Find me a Rocker SS frameset that's not $1,200 on the blem list pls


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Joyvagen said:


> I can comment on this. Currently riding a size Large Mayhem sporting an Absolute Black 34t oval on Next SL cranks. Tried a Wolftooth first but offset was such that it couldn't clear the chainstay. Note, I did have to offset the BB over to the drive side to create the space. Haven't run into any issues whatsoever and I check on the regular.


Thanks for that! That does look like it's a very close call. Do you happen to know what chainline you have now to allow for the 34T oval? 
For me, the oval didn't feel so different at all. The only thing I noticed is that climbing was a bit smoother, and I could stick to a heavier gear. I also hope the reduced knee stress counts.


----------



## Joyvagen (Oct 31, 2017)

olivierhacking said:


> Thanks for that! That does look like it's a very close call. Do you happen to know what chainline you have now to allow for the 34T oval?
> For me, the oval didn't feel so different at all. The only thing I noticed is that climbing was a bit smoother, and I could stick to a heavier gear. I also hope the reduced knee stress counts.


Looks like I only had to move it over 3mm or so (standard 2.5mm BB spacer plus a .5/1mm not quite sure). But with the cinch preload spacer backed off, there's plenty of room on the spindle. Same experience with the Oval as far as climbing. Beyond that couldn't tell ya anything.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Getting pretty close to pulling the trigger on a Mayhem. Unfortunately, like most, I'm not going to have a opportunity to demo one before I buy. Any input how Living Link compares to DW link, VPP or Switch Infinity? I've owned a couple of Ibis DW link bikes (Ripley and Mojo SL) and it is, by far, my favorite suspension design. Love how it sits high in the travel, doesn't wallow on the climbs and still is poppy on the downs. I've also owned a Santa Cruz Blur and have spent quite a bit of time on the Hightower and Hightower LT. Just not a fan. Can never get the back end to feel like I'd like. I also have some demo time on Yeti's SB 5.5 with SI, which I really liked. However, the 160/140 travel is just too much for my local trails. For those that have some time on the Mayhem and experience with DW, VPP or SI bikes how'd you say they compare?


----------



## bmmh (Jan 13, 2008)

ripn said:


> Getting pretty close to pulling the trigger on a Mayhem. Unfortunately, like most, I'm not going to have a opportunity to demo one before I buy. Any input how Living Link compares to DW link, VPP or Switch Infinity? I've owned a couple of Ibis DW link bikes (Ripley and Mojo SL) and it is, by far, my favorite suspension design. Love how it sits high in the travel, doesn't wallow on the climbs and still is poppy on the downs. I've also owned a Santa Cruz Blur and have spent quite a bit of time on the Hightower and Hightower LT. Just not a fan. Can never get the back end to feel like I'd like. I also have some demo time on Yeti's SB 5.5 with SI, which I really liked, but the 160/140 travel is just too much for my local trails. For those that have some time on the Mayhem and experience with DW, VPP or SI bikes how'd you say they compare?


I've owned Turner DW bikes (5-spot, Sultan, and Czar) and like the DW design for the same reasons you mentioned. Last summer I switched to a Mayhem without being able to demo and I am quite pleased running it with a 140.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ripn said:


> Getting pretty close to pulling the trigger on a Mayhem. Unfortunately, like most, I'm not going to have a opportunity to demo one before I buy. Any input how Living Link compares to DW link, VPP or Switch Infinity? I've owned a couple of Ibis DW link bikes (Ripley and Mojo SL) and it is, by far, my favorite suspension design. Love how it sits high in the travel, doesn't wallow on the climbs and still is poppy on the downs. I've also owned a Santa Cruz Blur and have spent quite a bit of time on the Hightower and Hightower LT. Just not a fan. Can never get the back end to feel like I'd like. I also have some demo time on Yeti's SB 5.5 with SI, which I really liked. However, the 160/140 travel is just too much for my local trails. For those that have some time on the Mayhem and experience with DW, VPP or SI bikes how'd you say they compare?


I have had many bikes including a Tallboy 2, Mojo 3 and Following. The Spot climbs better than all of them. It's more like the Evil in chatter, but more plush and bottomless in the drops.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I guess Spot is kinda pushing for the full builds as opposed to the frame option. From a value prospective anyways. .At 2800 plus tax and shipping your up about 3100 in Cali. I can get into a lot of more established and highly regarded frames for about $500 less.
Also I do not understand specing the mavic wheels and tires when there are better options. Mavic wheels have been terrible...must be cheap to spec.
I am interested in the suspension but for direct sales the price needs to come down on the frame for those of us who build our own.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

motoguru2007 said:


> I guess Spot is kinda pushing for the full builds as opposed to the frame option. From a value prospective anyways. .At 2800 plus tax and shipping your up about 3100 in Cali. I can get into a lot of more established and highly regarded frames for about $500 less.
> Also I do not understand specing the mavic wheels and tires when there are better options. Mavic wheels have been terrible...must be cheap to spec.
> I am interested in the suspension but for direct sales the price needs to come down on the frame for those of us who build our own.


Exactly what I was thinking regarding the frame only option....


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

motoguru2007 said:


> I guess Spot is kinda pushing for the full builds as opposed to the frame option. From a value prospective anyways. .At 2800 plus tax and shipping your up about 3100 in Cali. I can get into a lot of more established and highly regarded frames for about $500 less.
> Also I do not understand specing the mavic wheels and tires when there are better options. Mavic wheels have been terrible...must be cheap to spec.
> I am interested in the suspension but for direct sales the price needs to come down on the frame for those of us who build our own.


You should try asking. When I got my frame I asked if there were any promotions (it was last fall). I wasn't expecting anything but they sold me a frame for 2800 (this was when they were priced at 3200) and did 50% off shipping.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

dmo said:


> You should try asking. When I got my frame I asked if there were any promotions (it was last fall). I wasn't expecting anything but they sold me a frame for 2800 (this was when they were priced at 3200) and did 50% off shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Correct

I also paid less than 3k delivered for a frame.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Rom3n,
I know you have ridden a lot of the latest bikes. How is the spot compared to the Yeti 5.5? Or Hightower?


----------



## ugaskidawg (Apr 6, 2012)

motoguru2007 said:


> Rom3n,
> I know you have ridden a lot of the latest bikes. How is the spot compared to the Yeti 5.5? Or Hightower?


I've demoed all of those and the Pivot 5.5, T429, Rocky Element, Trek 9.9, Spec Enduro and I thought the Mayhem was head and shoulders better. My priority was a great pedaling bike and in that arena there was no comparison.


----------



## ugaskidawg (Apr 6, 2012)

kamper11 said:


> I have a Rollik - but over a year in all kinds of conditions - not a sound from suspension or any other creaks for that matter
> 
> Internal routing is all sleeved on the inside of these frames so push it in one end - comes out the other...


Dropper is not sleeved but pull through from the front to the seat tube with no BB on to help make the bend and it's easy.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

dmo said:


> You should try asking...


^^^ This. I mentioned earlier in this thread that I was able to pre-order mine back in December at the $2499 price and Paul knocked another $100 off since they were out of Larges (which they still are...supposedly early Feb on shipment). I think they are out of the Red in XL's as well


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

motoguru2007 said:


> I guess Spot is kinda pushing for the full builds as opposed to the frame option. From a value prospective anyways. .At 2800 plus tax and shipping your up about 3100 in Cali. I can get into a lot of more established and highly regarded frames for about $500 less.
> Also I do not understand specing the mavic wheels and tires when there are better options. Mavic wheels have been terrible...must be cheap to spec.
> I am interested in the suspension but for direct sales the price needs to come down on the frame for those of us who build our own.


Well then we guess you will lose out on a great bike.

The Mavic wheels (carbon) are great wheels and applauded by many. Check out the reviews.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

With regards to wheels I know Spot has recently been showing some Enves on their Instagram feed on the Mayhem. Not sure if this will be a potential option and/or this signals there are some changes coming on that front? Have to imagine (at least with Enve builds) those will be reserved for the 6 star build (maybe the 5). One option to discuss with Paul would just be substituting the Stans Arch S1 wheels on the 4 star (assuming you are going 29) and see if they would give a $ break on the 5 or 6 star build? These guys seem fairly flexible where they can be when I have talked to them


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah I would snap those arch wheels like a pretzel. I am an I9 and 32 spoke Nox Farlow or Kitsima type guy. Beefy carbon with fast engagement. Looking at the builds there is no point in a full build as I would change most everything..I rather build my own as I have for roughly 15 years. You really get to know what works that way.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> Yeah I would snap those arch wheels like a pretzel. I am an I9 and 32 spoke Nox Farlow or Kitsima type guy. Beefy carbon with fast engagement. Looking at the builds there is no point in a full build as I would change most everything..I rather build my own as I have for roughly 15 years. You really get to know what works that way.


I'm with you thats why I always build frame up. You mentioned your disdain for the Mavics in your post so assumed you were looking at full builds. My intent with that statement is that you could get the cheap wheels, sell them, and build your own.

Edit - my bad...see now that you were looking at frame only in that post. You were just calling out the Mavics as lousy wheel spec. At any rate, worth a call into Paul to see if you can get a better deal on the frame only?


----------



## ugaskidawg (Apr 6, 2012)

PSA ...No affiliation just an occasional customer but Golden Bike Shop has some good deals on 1 new Mayhem and demo program bikes

https://www.goldenbikeshop.com/sale/demos-for-sale/spot-brand-demos/


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Might look into pricing in a few weeks after business travel. On the Mavics yeah I had a bad experience with a set I had awhile back and swore never again. I checked the specs on the carbon and they are not impressive for my needs to narrow not much info on hubs engagement and 24 spoked...blah.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

motoguru2007 said:


> Rom3n,
> I know you have ridden a lot of the latest bikes. How is the spot compared to the Yeti 5.5? Or Hightower?


Im building it up now and plan to ride it this weekend with 140 and 150 fork. I will let you know my thoughts.


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

Current Spots on sale making room for new?

Does anyone know if the current bikes are just sold out or if they have an update expected in the coming weeks/months?


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

RockyRdWarrior said:


> Current Spots on sale making room for new?
> 
> Does anyone know if the current bikes are just sold out or if they have an update expected in the coming weeks/months?


I thought only Rolliks were on sale. My understanding is that the Rollik is due for a update, so the current ones are on sale. I don't think there are any changes on the Mayhem. The Larges and XL in red just sold out. New frames due next month.


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

They’re both great looking bikes (Rollik,Mayhem) and l must have seen a ‘16 on sale via JensonUSA or other site. Wish l had a dealer or demo in NC or near me for I’m looking heavily at the Mach 5.5 or 6 currently. Just wish Spot had a build option with the Fox 36 Factory


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

RockyRdWarrior said:


> They're both great looking bikes (Rollik,Mayhem) and l must have seen a '16 on sale via JensonUSA or other site. Wish l had a dealer or demo in NC or near me for I'm looking heavily at the Mach 5.5 or 6 currently. Just wish Spot had a build option with the Fox 36 Factory


I think what you are seeing is dealers from last year discounting cause Spot has gone consumer direct for 2018. On the Fox 36 call Paul and talk to him about that option. I thought some had made that upgrade with them that went full builds. I only have a Mayhem frame on preorder so not 100% sure


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

MSH, thanks for the info! I’ll def give Paul a call and see what my options are. I was thinking they went consumer direct recently for l remember the pricing being a bit higher early last spring. 

Thanks again!


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

Has anyone played around with the red highlights on the black frame? The frame looks amazing but am thinking of how to mask the red color somehow.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

RockyRdWarrior said:


> They're both great looking bikes (Rollik,Mayhem) and l must have seen a '16 on sale via JensonUSA or other site. Wish l had a dealer or demo in NC or near me for I'm looking heavily at the Mach 5.5 or 6 currently. Just wish Spot had a build option with the Fox 36 Factory


Definitely call Paul.
I have a Mayhem 5 Star build on order and I had them add the Fox Factory 36 to my build!!


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

Was there an up charge on price for the 36 option?


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

roy harley said:


> Was there an up charge on price for the 36 option?


If I remember correctly, it is only available on the 5 & 6 star builds, because they start with the Factory Fork, and I believe it was an additional $150. You may want to verify that with somebody at Spot.


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

Ok. Yeah i had looked at other part upgrades on a 5 Star build. I asked about getting carbon wheels on the 5 Star build and I just remember it was a lot more cost effective to look at the 6 Star build than to add that option to a 5 Star build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

rlbruski said:


> If I remember correctly, it is only available on the 5 & 6 star builds, because they start with the Factory Fork, and I believe it was an additional $150. You may want to verify that with somebody at Spot.


Just ordered a 4 star build with the Fox 36 upgrade. It was $300 up charge.


----------



## rhynohead (Jun 4, 2009)

Edited


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

ripn said:


> Just ordered a 4 star build with the Fox 36 upgrade. It was $300 up charge.


Can anybody comment on the Fox 34 vs the Fox 36 option? I think on the 4 star build it is only $150 more. I will be buying for my wife who is not a heavy or aggressive rider, but might be using it occasionally myself, I am 160lbs and not an especially aggressive rider either, so not sure if it would be necessary/ worth the extra weight.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

COBenG said:


> Can anybody comment on the Fox 34 vs the Fox 36 option? I think on the 4 star build it is only $150 more. I will be buying for my wife who is not a heavy or aggressive rider, but might be using it occasionally myself, I am 160lbs and not an especially aggressive rider either, so not sure if it would be necessary/ worth the extra weight.


My main consideration was wanting a 140mm travel fork. Spot isn't offering the longer travel 34. As an added bonus, I get the burlier, Factory edition that allows me to run 29 or 27.5+ wheels without messing with a headset spacer. For me, the $300 upgrade was a no brainer.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

COBenG said:


> Can anybody comment on the Fox 34 vs the Fox 36 option? I think on the 4 star build it is only $150 more. I will be buying for my wife who is not a heavy or aggressive rider, but might be using it occasionally myself, I am 160lbs and not an especially aggressive rider either, so not sure if it would be necessary/ worth the extra weight.


Go Fox 34

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Go Fox 34
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ripn said:


> My main consideration was wanting a 140mm travel fork. Spot isn't offering the longer travel 34. As an added bonus, I get the burlier, Factory edition that allows me to run 29 or 27.5+ wheels without messing with a headset spacer. For me, the $300 upgrade was a no brainer.


Get the 140mm Fox air shaft. Shouldn't be 100 to install. That is assuming you get the 29er fork. Then you can run 29 or 27.5 plus Wheels as well without spacer.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> Get the 140mm Fox air shaft. Shouldn't be 100 to install. That is assuming you get the 29er fork. Then you can run 29 or 27.5 plus Wheels as well without spacer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yep, that is definitely an option. For me, the burlier fork and Fit vs Grip damper is worth the cash. For the OP's wife, the 34 would probably be the way to go.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Tell me more about this air shaft upgrade. It changes the travel from 130mm to 140mm, but what do you adjust when you swap wheels? Or do you just run it as 140mm for both wheels and don't change anything?



bogeydog said:


> Get the 140mm Fox air shaft. Shouldn't be 100 to install. That is assuming you get the 29er fork. Then you can run 29 or 27.5 plus Wheels as well without spacer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

fastpath said:


> Tell me more about this air shaft upgrade. It changes the travel from 130mm to 140mm, but what do you adjust when you swap wheels? Or do you just run it as 140mm for both wheels and don't change anything?


Yes it just is a shaft replacement that changes travel from 130 to 140. The way Spot has its 27.5 plus setup is to use a spacer under the fork tube so it raises the bottom bracket and corrects geo. Then, if you want to go 29, remove spacer. That's a pain. If you speak with the guys at Spot, they generally like the 140mm fork better. I didn't want to switch spacers, so I went the 140mm to begin with so effectively its the same as the 27.5 plus with a 130mm, but adds 10mm to the 29er fork. This raised the bottom bracket too which is a good thing for my area of riding.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Then what do you do with the 29er wheels? If you didn't do anything it would be like running the 29er setup with the spacer right? With a slacker HT angle and higher BB.



bogeydog said:


> Yes it just is a shaft replacement that changes travel from 130 to 140. The way Spot has its 27.5 plus setup is to use a spacer under the fork tube so it raises the bottom bracket and corrects geo. Then, if you want to go 29, remove spacer. That's a pain. If you speak with the guys at Spot, they generally like the 140mm fork better. I didn't want to switch spacers, so I went the 140mm to begin with so effectively its the same as the 27.5 plus with a 130mm, but adds 10mm to the 29er fork. This raised the bottom bracket too which is a good thing for my area of riding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

fastpath said:


> Then what do you do with the 29er wheels? If you didn't do anything it would be like running the 29er setup with the spacer right? With a slacker HT angle and higher BB.


In my case, I run either 29 or 27.5 plus all with the same fork. The 140mm with 29er works great and is preferred by many people.

Do you want to run 29 or 27.5 plus?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Both. Just want to switch between them with minimal hassle. Like it would have been cool if the bottom spacer could separate into 2 halves so it could be removed without taking the fork and stem off.

Currently running the 27.5+ with the 130mm and spacer.



bogeydog said:


> In my case, I run either 29 or 27.5 plus all with the same fork. The 140mm with 29er works great and is preferred by many people.
> 
> Do you want to run 29 or 27.5 plus?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

fastpath said:


> Both. Just want to switch between them with minimal hassle. Like it would have been cool if the bottom spacer could separate into 2 halves so it could be removed without taking the fork and stem off.
> 
> Currently running the 27.5+ with the 130mm and spacer.


Just replace the air shaft with 140mm and problems solved.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

That's the beauty of running the 140mm fork. Pick the wheels size you want to ride that day, slap them on and go. No spacers to mess with. I already have a nice set of carbon 29er wheels, so actually ordered the 27.5+ version so I would have both wheel sets available. I expect I will run it in 29er mode most of the time, but great to have the + option for the sandy, blown out trails I frequently ride in the summer.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course the other option would be to just run 29er wheels with the 130mm and spacer. I’d think that would give you the same geo as the 140mm fork (without the spacer) when in 29er mode. Just wouldn’t have the extra travel up front.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Anyone with both sets of wheels ever run the 29er in front and the 27.5+ in the back? How did it work out?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

I tried it on my Hightower it was good but with the 150 fork and the taller wheel and tire height it was a bit slack. You really had to purposely weight the front wheel into turns and ride it more aggressively. It did wonder a bit more on climbs also. I think the HA was around 66. Geo is close on the spot so I would expect it to behave similarly.


----------



## olivierhacking (Sep 16, 2014)

What stem lengths are you guys running? NSMB says the 60/760 combo works super well. I am thinking for more XC terrain to use a 80mm stem and when heading to the mountains, the standard 60mm or maybe even shorter. However that would make the the bike feel a bit short I think...


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

I am running 60/760 on my Mayhem. It fits me very well and the bike rides great!


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Pink Bike review. Not horrible, but not glowing either. Ring true to owners?
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spot-mayhem-review.html


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

ripn said:


> Pink Bike review. Not horrible, but not glowing either. Ring true to owners?
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/spot-mayhem-review.html


I found that the bike is noticeably more stable with a 140 36 fork in the rough. I personally think the bike needs a 140 fork standard if you intend to use it as an all mountain bike. After riding the bike with a 140-150 36 I could not imagine going back to a 130 34. I also think the suspension design can benefit from a shock like the X2 that offers a lot of control over setup. I only have 1 ride on the X2 but I can already tell it is a noticeable upgrade over the stock shock. My personal opinion is that depending on how you intend to use this bike suspension options should be considered.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Rom3n said:


> I found that the bike is noticeably more stable with a 140 36 fork in the rough. I personally think the bike needs a 140 fork standard if you intend to use it as an all mountain bike. After riding the bike with a 140-150 36 I could not imagine going back to a 130 34. I also think the suspension design can benefit from a shock like the X2 that offers a lot of control over setup. I only have 1 ride on the X2 but I can already tell it is a noticeable upgrade over the stock shock. My personal opinion is that depending on how you intend to use this bike suspension options should be considered.


I agree.

I also have a 140mm Pike and X2 on my Mayhem. Only a short ride but I can tell it's a great improvement

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

What gave me the most pause was the review of rear suspension performance. The combo of harsh bottoming and overly stiff, inactive climbing doesn’t seem like a winner. Also seems contrary to reviews I’ve read elsewhere. Thoughts?


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

ripn said:


> What gave me the most pause was the review of rear suspension performance. The combo of harsh bottoming and overly stiff, inactive climbing doesn't seem like a winner. Also seems contrary to reviews I've read elsewhere. Thoughts?


I have demoed the rollick and the Mayhem, and I really like the way the suspension system worked, but like anything else it has pros and cons. I currently ride a '16 stump jumper with FSR suspension and it rides the complete opposite of these bikes, very active and plush but wallows in the mid stroke, not as poppy, bobs when pedaling. Living link on the other hand has a super firm pedaling platform and rockets uphill, then on bigger hits the leaf spring relaxes and it feels more "plush". I love how the living link has a firm mid stroke for pumping and popping off of things. I would agree that the downside to such a firm pedaling platform is its not as active over techy climbs. Like any platform there is a give and take. I did not experience the bottoming out like the two north shore riders did but probably don't ride as aggressive or ride the same type of trails. They both did say they solved it with bigger spacers. My wife loved the mayhem 27.5+, the big tires might provide a little more traction and plush feel the the suspension lacks providing a good combo, which is what the bible of bike reviewers seemed to imply.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

ripn said:


> What gave me the most pause was the review of rear suspension performance. The combo of harsh bottoming and overly stiff, inactive climbing doesn't seem like a winner. Also seems contrary to reviews I've read elsewhere. Thoughts?


The reviewer and I aren't riding the same bike at all. I've had mine since June or so and have ridden it all over Colorado, Utah and New Mexico. My main trails are chunky. Check out Nate Hills follow cam stuff on Dakota Ridge, White Ranch and Deer Creek to get an idea. I'm roughly the same size as the pinkbike guy but 20lbs heavier. I'm also a hack. I seem to pick the worst lines possible so I don't miss any rocks and I ride pretty fast(well down at least). I blow through tires, I don't trust any tires under 1000 grams.

I'm not feeling the rear bottom out. I'm using all my travel but I never feel it bottom. I also find it stays glued to the trail, up and down. Before the Mayhem I had a HD3(float x2) and before that a Bronson(CC DBAir CS), so big travel bikes with nice shocks. The Mayhem stays on the trail much better than those two did and while I gave up about an inch of travel I don't notice it at all. I ran the DPS for about 6 months and recently got the DPX2, honestly both work great and I'm not sure if the DPX2 is worth spending the dough to upgrade.

Unless the reviewer is doing huge drops which would bottom out anything I have no idea how we are discussing the same bike.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

poonamibaxter said:


> The reviewer and I aren't riding the same bike at all. I've had mine since June or so and have ridden it all over Colorado, Utah and New Mexico. My main trails are chunky. Check out Nate Hills follow cam stuff on Dakota Ridge, White Ranch and Deer Creek to get an idea. I'm roughly the same size as the pinkbike guy but 20lbs heavier. I'm also a hack. I seem to pick the worst lines possible so I don't miss any rocks and I ride pretty fast(well down at least). I blow through tires, I don't trust any tires under 1000 grams.
> 
> I'm not feeling the rear bottom out. I'm using all my travel but I never feel it bottom. I also find it stays glued to the trail, up and down. Before the Mayhem I had a HD3(float x2) and before that a Bronson(CC DBAir CS), so big travel bikes with nice shocks. The Mayhem stays on the trail much better than those two did and while I gave up about an inch of travel I don't notice it at all. I ran the DPS for about 6 months and recently got the DPX2, honestly both work great and I'm not sure if the DPX2 is worth spending the dough to upgrade.
> 
> Unless the reviewer is doing huge drops which would bottom out anything I have no idea how we are discussing the same bike.


Agreed. However I have the DPX2 and love it. Drops are plush and pedaling is second to none. Also I don't understand the tech climb part of the review. I have had many of the newest bikes and this thing motors right up anything. I ride rocky and rooty east coast stuff.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think it was a good review, and agree it needs to be ridden with a 140, it just makes more sense when swapping from 27.5+ and 29er. 

for my trails and the way I ride, its the perfect bike for me, but I still wanna try a Norco Sight...


----------



## YogiKudo (May 12, 2013)

If Norco can figure out how to make their frames last ,I may give them as second chance.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Just a thought on shocks the DVO topaz may be worth a look if your craving mid stoke plushness..it has a large tunable air can that offers minimal mid stroke support.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

After reading that review I never noticed the bottle cage mount on the bottom of the down tube..
Speaking of cage mounts what kind of cage do you guys use to fit into the top one? I have a Lezyne side load cage but I still can't get a bottle to fit without any rubbing.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Specialized Zee cage, but it will only fit a standard bottle, not a large bottle. (Size L frame) I've since added another Zee cage under the DT and use the top one to carry a tool cage.



sml-2727 said:


> After reading that review I never noticed the bottle cage mount on the bottom of the down tube..
> Speaking of cage mounts what kind of cage do you guys use to fit into the top one? I have a Lezyne side load cage but I still can't get a bottle to fit without any rubbing.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

sml-2727 said:


> Speaking of cage mounts what kind of cage do you guys use to fit into the top one? I have a Lezyne side load cage but I still can't get a bottle to fit without any rubbing.


Can't speak for it quite yet because I'm still waiting for my Large backordered frame to come in but I plan to use the same one Ibis recommended(Arundal OtherSideloader). I had them on my old Ibis Ripley & HD3. Both had tight space and the Arundels worked great. Never dropped a bottle. Anyway, I should be headed up to Golden on Monday to pick up my frame so I'll report back if it works


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

MSH said:


> Can't speak for it quite yet because I'm still waiting for my Large backordered frame to come in but I plan to use the same one Ibis recommended(Arundal OtherSideloader). I had them on my old Ibis Ripley & HD3. Both had tight space and the Arundels worked great. Never dropped a bottle. Anyway, I should be headed up to Golden on Monday to pick up my frame so I'll report back if it works


My large frame is supposed to arrive at Spot tomorrow and build/ship next week. Anybody else waiting?


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice look forward to see your builds. How tall are you guys on the larges?


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> Nice look forward to see your builds. How tall are you guys on the larges?


- My build will be a mix of old parts from my old OG Ripley (Derby/I9 wheels w/ Boostinator conversion, OG XX1 1x11 complete w/ creaky rear drl) and new stuff (MRP Ribbon Air 140, PNW Components Bachelor dropper)
- Still can't decide on color. Will be a gametime decision once I'm at Spot HQ on Monday. Every carbon bike I've owned has been black so was thinking try something different. I've kind of gone full circle..wanted black, then red, now leaning back to just getting same old black
- I'm 6' but all legs with 34.5" inseam


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

motoguru2007 said:


> Nice look forward to see your builds. How tall are you guys on the larges?


5'11". It's the stock 4 star build with the Fox 36 upgrade. I'm plus curious, so ordered it in that flavor, but plan to run the Roval Fattie SL 29er wheels (with the boost adapters)off of my Ripley most of the time. Really looking forward to riding the red beast!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

fastpath said:


> Specialized Zee cage, but it will only fit a standard bottle, not a large bottle. (Size L frame) I've since added another Zee cage under the DT and use the top one to carry a tool cage.


Thanks, its going to bug me though if I need to use something from the evil empire on my bike...lol


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

ripn said:


> My large frame is supposed to arrive at Spot tomorrow and build/ship next week. Anybody else waiting?


I was anxiously waiting for my large red sled, but unfortunately a multitude of unexpected expenses struck, so I had to cancel my order at the last minute. Not cancelled forever, but for now!
By the way, if anybody with a large Mayhem needs an ultra-duty skid plate from Cytoe Industries, I have one that I ordered for the bike I was waiting for. I paid $46.00, including shipping. Will ship it anywhere in the lower 48 for $38.00. Brand new, never installed!!


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

MSH said:


> - My build will be a mix of old parts from my old OG Ripley (Derby/I9 wheels w/ Boostinator conversion, OG XX1 1x11 complete w/ creaky rear drl) and new stuff (MRP Ribbon Air 140, PNW Components Bachelor dropper)
> - Still can't decide on color. Will be a gametime decision once I'm at Spot HQ on Monday. Every carbon bike I've owned has been black so was thinking try something different. I've kind of gone full circle..wanted black, then red, now leaning back to just getting same old black
> - I'm 6' but all legs with 34.5" inseam


Sooo, what did you decide on, red or black? Was on the fence myself, but I've heard red bikes are faster.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

ripn said:


> Sooo, what did you decide on, red or black? Was on the fence myself, but I've heard red bikes are faster.


Unfortunately, no decision yet! I talked to Paul this AM over chat and frames were still en route so earliest pick up is tomorrow. I'm hoping to get in there on Thursday now.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, that's a bummer. I emailed Paul on Friday and he told me the frames were in. Perhaps not? Still hoping mine gets out this week. Leaving town next Tuesday and hoping to get a shake down cruise in before I go.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

motoguru2007 said:


> Nice look forward to see your builds. How tall are you guys on the larges?


I am about 5'9 1/2" with a 31ish" inseam and on a large. Its great because with the 150mm dropper it slams the seat to the frame. I'm running a 35mm steam on 800 enve bars.


----------



## golefty23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm 5'9" with a 31" inseam as well and went medium. At first, w/steep seat tube I felt a little cramped, but it soon felt very good. Sure I could have made a large work too. FYI, if anyone needs a medium build, I'm forced to sell right now. Just listed on Pinkbike.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey guys I just saw a red Mayhem frame in Large on eBay, starting bid is 1500.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

Have you guys been receiving your new bikes/frames?
If so, any current ride reports/reviews?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

rlbruski said:


> Have you guys been receiving your new bikes/frames?
> If so, any current ride reports/reviews?


Still waiting on mine. 
Honestly, it's been a bit of a sh*t show. 
Initially the bike was supposed to ship first week of February. Emailed mid week to get a status update. Was told frames weren't in yet but would be by Friday. Checked back in on Friday, frames were in and bike would ship Wednesday. Sweet!

Hadn't heard anything by mid day Tuesday so checked in again. Was told it would be out by Friday.

Sent emails both Thursday and Friday for a status check and got no response. At this point I was getting a little annoyed.

Tuesday finally get a fed ex tracking number showing " label created". By mid day Wednesday the tracking hadn't updated showing the package moving, still stuck at label created.

By late yesterday, still hadn't heard anything from Spot so checked my account on Spot's website. It showed another (new) tracking number. That one finally updates and shows the bike has been picked up.

I'm less irritated about the delay in shipping (stuff happens) than I am about the lack of updates/communication from Spot. I understand they are new to the direct to consumer game and I am sure they are working their asses off trying to get bikes out the door. That said, only takes a minute to drop an email keeping customers in the loop.

I'm still excited to ride my Mayhem, but have to say the buying/delivery/customer support process leaves something to be desired.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

ripn said:


> Still waiting on mine.
> Honestly, it's been a bit of a sh*t show.
> Initially the bike was supposed to ship first week of February. Emailed mid week to get a status update. Was told frames weren't in yet but would be by Friday. Checked back in on Friday, frames were in and bike would ship Wednesday. Sweet!
> 
> ...


Be patient. You'll be happy in the end.

My guess is they are growing and having a hard time keeping up demand and maybe have issues with staff to keep up with everything.

If you want a different experience get a Santa Cruz.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

dmo said:


> Be patient. You'll be happy in the end.
> 
> My guess is they are growing and having a hard time keeping up demand and maybe have issues with staff to keep up with everything.
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree. Clearly some growing pains.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

If anyone is in the market for a med red Mayhem hit me up.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dang I need a Large..Anyone got a large for sale.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> Dang I need a Large..Anyone got a large for sale.


One on ebay right now. 5 days left. Seller has perfect feedback with over 1k transactions..https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spot-Mayhem-29-27-5-Full-Suspension-Mountain-Bike-Frame-Large/332563375100?hash=item4d6e5263fc:g:TVUAAOSw5Ztagh49


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

MSH said:


> One on ebay right now. 5 days left. Seller has perfect feedback with over 1k transactions..https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spot-Mayhem-29-27-5-Full-Suspension-Mountain-Bike-Frame-Large/332563375100?hash=item4d6e5263fc:g:TVUAAOSw5Ztagh49


I wonder what tires/size were used to cause the tire rub issue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a quick update on my previous post. Paul reached out to me via email to apologize for the lack of communication. He didn't make excuses, just owned the error and committed to doing better going forward. Couldn't possibly ask for more than that. Reaffirms my decision to buy from Spot. Oh, and my bike will be here Wednesday. Ready to cause some Mayhem!


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

ripn said:


> Just a quick update on my previous post. Paul reached out to me via email to apologize for the lack of communication. He didn't make excuses, just owned the error and committed to doing better going forward. Couldn't possibly ask for more than that. Reaffirms my decision to buy from Spot. Oh, and my bike will be here Wednesday. Ready to cause some Mayhem!


Nice! I was able to pick mine up last Friday since I'm local. Paul had, originally, told me I could pick up my frame the Monday of last week (12th), but had to push me back a couple days as well. They are definitely doing their best. When those frames arrive I believe there is some QC that has to take place and then build up with the shocks etc. When I was in there it was definitely a massive flurry of activity, so they are all running at mach chicken. Anyway, enjoy! Looking forward to building mine up shortly as well.

One other thing - as far as communication goes I was primarily using the chat feature on the Spot website starting around the beginning of Feb. It keeps a history once you start using it, so all your chat history is kept in tact. Paul was responding to most my questions pretty quickly.


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

Ordered mine Wed and got an email Friday it was ready. Spot guys have been awesome answering questions through the whole process.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

COBenG said:


> Ordered mine Wed and got an email Friday it was ready. Spot guys have been awesome answering questions through the whole process.


That's good to hear. Sounds like they must be clearing their backlogged orders.


----------



## swagner2 (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone running a Vorsprung Corset with their Fox shock on their Mayhem? 

- The corset helps simulate a coil spring - for initial and mid stroke, wasn't sure if the living link would mitigate the effect?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

swagner2 said:


> Anyone running a Vorsprung Corset with their Fox shock on their Mayhem?
> 
> - The corset helps simulate a coil spring - for initial and mid stroke, wasn't sure if the living link would mitigate the effect?


Best to call Steve or at Vorsprung on this. He will tell you yes or no.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fndave (Dec 8, 2017)

Does anybody know if 2.6 tires fit on the back of the 29er?


----------



## ugaskidawg (Apr 6, 2012)

According to Spot 29 2.4 is the largest in the back


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Fndave said:


> Does anybody know if 2.6 tires fit on the back of the 29er?


One of the Spot guys is running 2.6 Schwalbe front and back on his 29er. Not sure what the id of his rims are but he was telling me how much he was liking em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fndave (Dec 8, 2017)

Any idea what size frame, the XL has longer chain stays


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

poonamibaxter said:


> One of the Spot guys is running 2.6 Schwalbe front and back on his 29er. Not sure what the id of his rims are but he was telling me how much he was liking em.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could they be 27.5x2.6? You would think that would lower the bb to much


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

It’s on a 29er. I’ve chosen a tire size and now I’m a real dick about it. He was telling me I should try em out when my dhf/dhr combo wears out. 

You should give em a call or an email. I’ll probably go by there Friday and can see what model schwalbe they are, but they are 2.6x29.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fndave (Dec 8, 2017)

poonamibaxter said:


> It's on a 29er. I've chosen a tire size and now I'm a real dick about it. He was telling me I should try em out when my dhf/dhr combo wears out.
> 
> You should give em a call or an email. I'll probably go by there Friday and can see what model schwalbe they are, but they are 2.6x29.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried out an ibis 945 with a 2.6 Nobby Nic on the back of my just unboxed medium Mayhem has about 5mm clearance at the closest point ( outside corners of tread ) about 6.5 at the centre of tread. Could be a bit troublesome in the mud but fortunately that's not very common where I typically ride. I'll just keep the Mavic wheels that come with the bike and load them with some smaller rubber for the mud.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Has anyone confirmed the BB height with 27.5 x 2.8 tires? I'm 334mm on my current 27.5+ bike and wouldn't want to go any lower. Spot websites lists 338mm estimated.

Also an earlier post someone suggested that in the smallest cog the chain is rubbing on the chainstay? True story?


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

It rubs on the chainstay protector which is quite thick. You can trim it back and add some heli-copter tape. The clearance is very tight.



prj71 said:


> Also an earlier post someone suggested that in the smallest cog the chain is rubbing on the chainstay? True story?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hmmm....almost sounds like a design flaw. 

Maybe could be overcome with a 32t chainring?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I know when I switched to plus tires with my big ass backcountry 450 rims the chain would rub the tire in top gear...called spot and they suggested I flip my chairing around so it offset went the other direction. It fixed my problem


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

Rom3n said:


> If anyone is in the market for a med red Mayhem hit me up.


PM'ed you

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Any confirmation on BB height with plus tires?


----------



## ugaskidawg (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine is set up 27.5+ with Nobby Nic/RR 2.8 and it's right at 13.1 to 13.2 inches depending on tire pressure


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> I know when I switched to plus tires with my big ass backcountry 450 rims the chain would rub the tire in top gear...called spot and they suggested I flip my chairing around so it offset went the other direction. It fixed my problem


Was this a bike you built or built up at their factory?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

ugaskidawg said:


> Mine is set up 27.5+ with Nobby Nic/RR 2.8 and it's right at 13.1 to 13.2 inches depending on tire pressure


Thanks.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Rekon 27.5+/2.8 = 13.25in/336mm unloaded.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

fastpath said:


> Rekon 27.5+/2.8 = 13.25in/336mm unloaded.


Good to know. That's close to what my bike is with Rekons


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

prj71 said:


> Good to know. That's close to what my bike is with Rekons


 The solution to the lower bottom bracket is just run your fork at 150mm, I have tried fox 34 at 130 and 140 mm. Then I put on an older Pike at 160 and I knew I was onto something, Finally updated to the 2018 Pike at 150mm trust me it's the sweet spot for this bike. I'm also using the new torque caps that go with the new Pike really nice. The pike is so much better in my opinion and the fox 34, you can really feel the difference in the stiffness it rides a little bit higher in it's travel. The fox 36 I imagine will be even better. The new pike is only 67g more in weight than fox 34.

I have 2 different sets of wheels for this bike 27 5+ and 29er so it makes it really easy without having to switch anything around except for the wheels. I now don't need to worry about Pedal strikes. I also run a 175mm crank which I prefer. The bike deserves a stiff front end. Having the luxury of trying different forks I realize 150 is the perfect size. The pike is a noticeable upgrade over the fox.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

prj71 said:


> Was this a bike you built or built up at their factory?


I built it.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

The tires the Spot guy is running are Nobby Nicks. He said they are supposed to be 2.6 but they measure to 2.5. You have about 3-4mm clearance on the rear with it on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I changed my rear from a Rocket Ron plus to Recon plus and there is more room now...I did a nice 14 mile ride today, all nontech singletrack and I really did not like the plus set up to much..lol trails were frozen and firm. Im going to play with it for a little while longer, but will probably go back to 29er in the spring.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

fastpath said:


> Rekon 27.5+/2.8 = 13.25in/336mm unloaded.


By the way...is this with 130mm fork?


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Yup, Fox 34 130mm with the 12mm spacer under the head tube. I just got
a 140mm air shaft so I'll be able to measure with that, but I expect the BB height to drop a little bit with the 140mm without the spacer. Having 170mm cranks helps with pedal strikes.



prj71 said:


> By the way...is this with 130mm fork?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Why do you have a 12mm spacer on it?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

All 27.5+ setups come with a 12mm spacer to correct the geometry and B.B. height.



prj71 said:


> Why do you have a 12mm spacer on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

Anybody protecting their frame? Invisiframe doesnt make a kit for it. So how you guys protect your frame?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

I purchased a roll of helicopter tape (either 3 or 4" wide) and fairly long and made my own pieces. I used paper to make a template on the frame points that I wanted to cover and then cut them out of the tape with a scalpel and put them on the bike. I am slow and methodical and it took me a couple hours. I enjoyed doing it though.



Mitsu808 said:


> Anybody protecting their frame? Invisiframe doesnt make a kit for it. So how you guys protect your frame?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone come to this bike after another bike?

Prior to finding this bike I kind of had my heart set on purchasing an Ibis Mojo 3 or a Hightower.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

rvbiker said:


> I purchased a roll of helicopter tape (either 3 or 4" wide) and fairly long and made my own pieces. I used paper to make a template on the frame points that I wanted to cover and then cut them out of the tape with a scalpel and put them on the bike. I am slow and methodical and it took me a couple hours. I enjoyed doing it though.


Looks like its the only option then.Now because our bike is Matte I found Xpel makes matte finish and they sell them by roll.I was looking on amazon and all those are gloss finish.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

prj71 said:


> Anyone come to this bike after another bike?
> 
> Prior to finding this bike I kind of had my heart set on purchasing an Ibis Mojo 3 or a Hightower.


I'm coming from a 2017 Mach 429 Trail which is a pretty good bike. I was dead set on Ibis Ripley ls until this bike intrigued me. What I liked about it is the steeper ST angle than my Pivot.For a Mid travel bike it also has a tad longer wheelbase than most bikes that have the same size.Frame is on the way and can't wait to put it together.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Mitsu808 said:


> I'm coming from a 2017 Mach 429 Trail which is a pretty good bike. I was dead set on Ibis Ripley ls until this bike intrigued me. What I liked about it is the steeper ST angle than my Pivot.For a Mid travel bike it also has a tad longer wheelbase than most bikes that have the same size.Frame is on the way and can't wait to put it together.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Guess I was looking for some comparative ride reports.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

prj71 said:


> Anyone come to this bike after another bike?
> 
> Prior to finding this bike I kind of had my heart set on purchasing an Ibis Mojo 3 or a Hightower.


I had a M3 before they Mayhem and could never feel comfortable on that bike. It was good all around but I felt the M3 would get hung up in technical rocky stuff. The front end felt too steep. I even tried changing the fox 34 140mm to 150mm air shaft. I spent along time tuning the suspension but just never got along with the mojo.

The Mayhem (I had it set up with 27.5+ wheels btw) is more stiff, climbs better, and handles rough stuff way better. I have the Mayhem with a 140mm Pike. For comparison I also have a Evil Insurgent with 150mm travel. The evil doesn't climb as well but is a blast to ride downhill.

Hope that helps. I'm not very good at bike review type of summaries.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Owned lots of different bikes. Most recently an OG Ibis Ripley. The Mayhem is really in a different class of bike than the Rip, even though the suspension travel is similar. The Spot is just burlier. The frame is WAY stiffer. Holds a line in rough terrain far better, is more stable at speed and loves going fast. My Ripley was a couple pounds lighter so it might have had a slight edge going uphill. 

I have a far amount of time on the Hightower as well (both regular and LT) and just not a fan. Nice bikes for sure, but I can never get SC's version of the VPP to ride the way I'd like. To me, they feel firm off the top, mushy in the middle and harsh at bottom out. Blah. Lots of people like them though.
I have a couple demo rides on the Mojo 3. Pretty much felt like a Ripley with smaller wheels.
Lots of great bikes out there. The Mayhem is one of them.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

prj71 said:


> Anyone come to this bike after another bike?
> 
> Prior to finding this bike I kind of had my heart set on purchasing an Ibis Mojo 3 or a Hightower.


Im coming from a Hightower, I liked it but for my trails it was to much bike, mine had a 150 up front and although it descended really well,I had a tough time on the climbs on it. I demoed a M3 but I felt to big on it for some reason,maybe if I was able to change out the stem it would of been different. It is a very short feeling bike

As for other bikes comparable to the Mayhem I think the Intense Primer comes pretty close, just looking at the geometry, but I have never ridden one.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hmmmm...Some encouraging reports here on the Mayhem vs. Hightower or Mojo 3.


Front end easy enough to lift to get over obstacles?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Hmmmm...Some encouraging reports here on the Mayhem vs. Hightower or Mojo 3.
> 
> Front end easy enough to lift to get over obstacles?


No issues lofting the front wheel. That said, probably not as good as a bike with super short chain stays.
My only complaint with the Mayhem is I wish the frame was lighter. At a hair over 7lbs, (large frame) it is a half to a full pound heavier than many other bikes in its class. Without bringing a wheelbarrow full of cash, it isn't easy to get it below 28lbs. 
Mine is the 4 star build with the Fox 36 140mm upgrade. I swapped the wheels for my carbon Roval Fattie's (e13 TRS front tire, Spec Purgatory rear) and installed a nice Race Face Next carbon bar. With my crank bro pedals the bike was 29.25lbs. Not bad for a burly trail bike with the 36 out front, but can't help to wish for a little less heft.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I would be a medium and would probably go fox 34

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

ripn said:


> Not bad for a burly trail bike with the 36 out front, but can't help to wish for a little less heft.


Agreed, the bike is a bit heavy when you pick it up, but it doesn't ride or pedal like it weighs close to 30 lbs. IMO after a handful of longer rides here in CO, it pedals better than bikes that weigh 2-4 lbs less, and it's way burlier than any other 5" travel 29er I've been on.

And here's a Mayhem action shot I took yesterday during an afternoon photo shoot with the guys:


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

smmokan said:


> Agreed, the bike is a bit heavy when you pick it up, but it doesn't ride or pedal like it weighs close to 30 lbs. IMO after a handful of longer rides here in CO, it pedals better than bikes that weigh 2-4 lbs less, and it's way burlier than any other 5" travel 29er I've been on.
> 
> And here's a Mayhem action shot I took yesterday during an afternoon photo shoot with the guys:
> 
> View attachment 1187810


Yep, I agree. It definately pedals light for its weight. The Hightower I've spent time on is probably in the 28 pound range and the Mayhem is leagues better going uphill. That said, it would climb even better if it were lighter.  
The bike is really unlike anything I've ridden before. The combo of an incredibly stiff frame, very firm pedaling platform on the ups, but still smooth, compliant suspension on the down is a winner. Can't wait to get the red beast into some bigger terrain this summer.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

smmokan said:


> Agreed, the bike is a bit heavy when you pick it up, but it doesn't ride or pedal like it weighs close to 30 lbs. IMO after a handful of longer rides here in CO, it pedals better than bikes that weigh 2-4 lbs less, and it's way burlier than any other 5" travel 29er I've been on.
> 
> And here's a Mayhem action shot I took yesterday during an afternoon photo shoot with the guys:
> 
> View attachment 1187810


What's your bike weigh in at with the Fox 34? Medium or Large?

I would have to assume that those of you that have mentioned the weight have aluminum rims?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

prj71 said:


> What's your bike weigh in at with the Fox 34? Medium or Large?
> 
> I would have to assume that those of you that have mentioned the weight have aluminum rims?


Mine has Roval carbon wheels. The Fox 34 saves around a half a pound over the 36.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Mine (Large, 4 star build) was ~30.5lbs. When I upgraded to a carbon wheel set it saved ~1lb.



prj71 said:


> What's your bike weigh in at with the Fox 34? Medium or Large?
> 
> I would have to assume that those of you that have mentioned the weight have aluminum rims?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

prj71 said:


> What's your bike weigh in at with the Fox 34? Medium or Large?
> 
> I would have to assume that those of you that have mentioned the weight have aluminum rims?


I have a med with a pike 140, xx1 and carbon wheels just over 28lbs...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

prj71 said:


> What's your bike weigh in at with the Fox 34? Medium or Large?
> 
> I would have to assume that those of you that have mentioned the weight have aluminum rims?


I don't know exactly, I don't have a scale... it's all relative compared to the other bikes (Mojo 3, Ripley LS, BMC SpeedFox) I've owned recently. My large Mayhem feels a bit heavier than the Ripley LS, maybe a pound max.

And yes, I've got Industry Nine Enduro-S wheels on the bike, which weigh 1900g. Plus a Maxxis DHF 2.5" up front and an Onza Ibex 2.4" rear, so I could easily shed a pound on the wheels/tires alone (it came with Arch MK3 and Nobby Nic 2.35" setup, which is lighter than what I have). That said, the bike doesn't feel heavy when I'm riding it, and it absolutely rips on the descents so I'll probably just leave it as-is.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

For those guys who got bikes with the Magic Quest Pro tires,what did you think of them? They look like they would be a fast rolling tire,and I like the fact you can run them front and rear.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm not positive, but I believe they all come with the new Schwalbe Addix 2.35" Nobby Nics... I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago and that's what came stock. I would prefer the Mavic Quest Pro, though, since it would make a solid rear tire (and I'll put a Maxxis up front anyways).


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone try the DVO Topaz rear shock on the Mayham 29er. Thinking about the Fox DPX2 or the DVO as up grade stock shock. Seams harsh, then when lowing psi becomes to saggy and I bottom out!!

Just sent my older Onyx hubs out for upgrade to boost, for about 300 I will basically have brand new boost hubs. Will have they re-laced to my Derby hoops.

Also upgrade brakes to Shimano XTR Trail with 203 ice tech rotors front and 180mm rear rotors. I really like the stopping power now!!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> Anyone try the DVO Topaz rear shock on the Mayham 29er. Thinking about the Fox DPX2 or the DVO as up grade stock shock. Seams harsh, then when lowing psi becomes to saggy and I bottom out!!
> 
> Just sent my older Onyx hubs out for upgrade to boost, for about 300 I will basically have brand new boost hubs. Will have they re-laced to my Derby hoops.
> 
> Also upgrade brakes to Shimano XTR Trail with 203 ice tech rotors front and 180mm rear rotors. I really like the stopping power now!!


I have the Dpx2 tuned by Dirtlabs. Made a huge difference.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea I will have Ethan at Marverick Suspension tune my DPX2 if I go with Fox. Thanks!! 
Ethan is the Man!!

Quick note about tires, Bontrager XR4 2.4 Team Issue and now they have the 29x2.6 and 27.5x2.8 for the + size. If you can find them they are my favorite tires, sidewalls are stiff and very puncture resistant, grippy in wet roots and rocks!!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Continental is coming out with a new line up of tires. I have been seeing a lot of there older tires drastically reduced. The problem I read with there tires are the sizing on them is crazy depending were they are manufactured. I want to stay in the 2.35 to 2.4, Im not a fan of this big wide tires coming out now. Im not an overly aggressive rider, so I dont need tires with huge tread. Thats why I asked about the Mavic tires, but I cant find them anywhere. 

For now since the trails in my area are on the softer side im going to run my HRII front and rear.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fox Dpx2 with tune on the way, can’t wait!! Should have my Onyx Hubs back next week. Adding some weight but sometimes you gotta do it. 

Never had good luck with continental tires and never been on the Mavic’s!!


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

dgw7000 said:


> Quick note about tires, Bontrager XR4 2.4 Team Issue and now they have the 29x2.6 and 27.5x2.8 for the + size. If you can find them they are my favorite tires, sidewalls are stiff and very puncture resistant, grippy in wet roots and rocks!!


Now do you run the XR4 front and rear? or would you put the XR3 on the rear?


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> Now do you run the XR4 front and rear? or would you put the XR3 on the rear?


Right now I'm running XR4 2.4x29er front and rear, but summer I do run Xr3 in rear. Great combo!

I just installed the tuned Fox DPX2, to muddy right now to go out.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

So what fork travel is everyone running with the 29er setup and why?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

bogeydog said:


> So what fork travel is everyone running with the 29er setup and why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have ran mine at 130,140 and 150 travel. Bike still road well at 150 travel even up the steep climbs. The front was not as planted as it was at 130 travel but having more travel was great. I have settled in at 140 for now and will probably run it at this travel for the summer. I am running a MRP Ribbon fork so the travel change is easy to do.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> So what fork travel is everyone running with the 29er setup and why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Did the Fox 36 140mm upgrade on mine so I could run both wheel sizes. Interestingly, I ordered the bike in 27.5+ and it also had the lower cup spacer installed. Bike rode and climbed great even with the extra slack front end. I've since removed the spacer, but considering bumping the front travel to 150 as there didn't seem to be any downside to the taller/slacker front.


----------



## craigso (Mar 11, 2018)

I wonder if they will be releasing anything new at sea otter .


----------



## mtnzj (Mar 13, 2009)

Doubtful with the new Rollik a month ago.

Only change I'm aware of is new carbon rocker link for Mayhem (source: Spot Instagram Comment)


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> So what fork travel is everyone running with the 29er setup and why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Started with 130mm Fox 34, then 140mm Fox, them 160mm Pike with 46 offset. Now new 2018 Pike at 150mm 51mm offset. I like the lower offset, just a must more natural feel to the front end. I may go back to 160mm, I love how it stacks it out and changes the seat tube angle more to my liking. Also raises the BB to over 14inches, I just like the 175mm crank arms. Problem going to get the new 2019 Pike at 160mm with 42mm off set. I still have my seat all the way back on my large frame and I only 5'10 with short 31 inseam legs and long upper body with long arms. If I hhad normal legs I would be 6 foot. XL would not work for me.

Just got my Onyx hubs back with Alloy xd driver and Torque caps for Pike fork, Onyx have a great upgrade program, went from no-boost to boost on 35 Derby rims. Also just had a chance to ride the Fox DPX2 shock, This is the shock that should have came stock. Better small bump sensitivity and much better progressive ramp up for big hits.

Anti Freeze green wil be the new theme, since the had My rear Triangle painted silver to match the Spot silver a while ago. I put carbon Vinyl on the down tube, you can see a piece of the vinyl I used on the down tube just above the water bottle cage. It also protects the down tube and light in weight!!

Re-did the chain stays protection, much better in my opinion!


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

dgw7000 said:


> Started with 130mm Fox 34, then 140mm Fox, them 160mm Pike with 46 offset. Now new 2018 Pike at 150mm 51mm offset. I like the lower offset, just a must more natural feel to the front end. I may go back to 160mm, I love how it stacks it out and changes the seat tube angle more to my liking. Also raises the BB to over 14inches, I just like the 175mm crank arms. Problem going to get the new 2019 Pike at 160mm with 42mm off set. I still have my seat all the way back on my large frame and I only 5'10 with short 31 inseam legs and long upper body with long arms. If I hhad normal legs I would be 6 foot. XL would not work for me.
> 
> Just got my Onyx hubs back with Alloy xd driver and Torque caps for Pike fork, Onyx have a great upgrade program, went from no-boost to boost on 35 Derby rims. Also just had a chance to ride the Fox DPX2 shock, This is the shock that should have came stock. Better small bump sensitivity and much better progressive ramp up for big hits.
> 
> ...


 Very nice! How'd you get the stem and chain ring to match the Onyx antifreeze hubs? I had some of those built to Nox rims a while back and they were awesome. Looking forward to seeing the bike built up.

I'm thinking of getting a Mayhem and selling my pivot 5.5 but not sure of the frame color to choose. Like what you're doing!!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

wooly88 said:


> Very nice! How'd you get the stem and chain ring to match the Onyx antifreeze hubs? I had some of those built to Nox rims a while back and they were awesome. Looking forward to seeing the bike built up.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Mayhem and selling my pivot 5.5 but not sure of the frame color to choose. Like what you're doing!!


Not a perfect match, The anti freeze color is a translucent paint, stem and ring are Anodized off-the-shelf components. No other hub on the planet pops like the anti-freeze and almost glows in the dark. Only drawback is they are heavy!!


----------



## imasavagemonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

dmo said:


> I sold my Mojo3 and replaced it with a mayhem with 27.5x2.8 wheels. It is much better IMO. Stiffer, climbs better, better trail manners and composure, more stable at speed. A bit longer front center maybe. Let me know if you have specific questions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hey DMO. I actually have a small Mojo 3 and was thinking of moving to a Mayhem 29. The Mojo always felt a tad small and not as stable as I would like - how would you compare the fit between the two? Thanks!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

imasavagemonkey said:


> Hey DMO. I actually have a small Mojo 3 and was thinking of moving to a Mayhem 29. The Mojo always felt a tad small and not as stable as I would like - how would you compare the fit between the two? Thanks!


I got a medium Mayhem. It's more stretched out with longer reach. I put on a 40mm stem with some spacers under the stem. It feels more stable that way. If I need to get back I just use the dropper post and have no issues. I'll see if I have any old pics for comparing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## imasavagemonkey (Sep 27, 2007)

deleted


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

imasavagemonkey said:


> Hey DMO. I actually have a small Mojo 3 and was thinking of moving to a Mayhem 29. The Mojo always felt a tad small and not as stable as I would like - how would you compare the fit between the two? Thanks!


I had a M3 too. Went small in each but went through an extensive fitting recently. Ended up putting a 66mm stem on and the seat slightly back to get angles and back position correct. Also lowered bars to get stack down. According to the fitter, I am proportional as a 5-2 should be, if that helps.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I bought myself a eagle drive train, am I going to need any spacers on my bottom bracket or Raceface next crank to get it to shift properly?


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

sml-2727 said:


> So I bought myself a eagle drive train, am I going to need any spacers on my bottom bracket or Raceface next crank to get it to shift properly?


I have eagle drivetrain too but my cranks are sram gxp.I didnt need spacers since the BB spacing is 73mm. hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mitsu808 said:


> I have eagle drivetrain too but my cranks are sram gxp.I didnt need spacers since the BB spacing is 73mm. hope that helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks, The only reason I asked is two of my friends just bought Mojo 3's and they have one spacer on each side of there Bottom Bracket.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> Thanks, The only reason I asked is two of my friends just bought Mojo 3's and they have one spacer on each side of there Bottom Bracket.


The mojo 3 is a 68mm bottom bracket. Hence the two spacers needed for a GXP bottom bracket. 
You will need one spacer under the drive side cup of your race face bottom bracket on your Mayhem to fit the race face next cranks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I saw on Spot's Instagram feed there will be a carbon rocker arm available for the Mayhem. Anybody get one yet? Price?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ripn said:


> I saw on Spot's Instagram feed there will be a carbon rocker arm available for the Mayhem. Anybody get one yet? Price?


A few weeks from now

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> A few weeks from now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Any word on what it will cost?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ripn said:


> Any word on what it will cost?


No. Just that is may be a little stiffer and 28g less in weight.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

dgw7000 said:


> Started with 130mm Fox 34, then 140mm Fox, them 160mm Pike with 46 offset. Now new 2018 Pike at 150mm 51mm offset. I like the lower offset, just a must more natural feel to the front end. I may go back to 160mm, I love how it stacks it out and changes the seat tube angle more to my liking. Also raises the BB to over 14inches, I just like the 175mm crank arms. Problem going to get the new 2019 Pike at 160mm with 42mm off set. I still have my seat all the way back on my large frame and I only 5'10 with short 31 inseam legs and long upper body with long arms. If I hhad normal legs I would be 6 foot. XL would not work for me.
> 
> Just got my Onyx hubs back with Alloy xd driver and Torque caps for Pike fork, Onyx have a great upgrade program, went from no-boost to boost on 35 Derby rims. Also just had a chance to ride the Fox DPX2 shock, This is the shock that should have came stock. Better small bump sensitivity and much better progressive ramp up for big hits.
> 
> ...


OT, but did you order the frame with silver highlights instead of the red? Or is that some wrap of some sort? Looks nice!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone try running 29x2.6 Rekons in their Mayhem or know if they will fit? I have some 29x2.4 Martellos now and it looks like there would be plenty of room for a 2.6. Maxxis tends to run small anyway.
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joyvagen (Oct 31, 2017)

Posting here before I post elsewhere. 

I have a Mayhem Size Large Black for sale. 
Own a shop and built it up as my dream bike, but with the transition from LBS to CD I need to replace the bike with something I sell. Really wish I didn't have too as these absolutely rip, it doesn't make sense for me to keep though. PM me for pictures and price.

Open to Frame only or full build. 
Mayhem Build as follows:


MRP Ribbon Air 140mm 
Ibis I9 935 Carbon Wheels 
E*13 Cassette 9-44
XT shifter and Derailleur 
XT Brakes 180mm Front, 160 rear
Saddle (I plan to keep mine but will install a brand new one) 
Grips (Everyone likes fresh ones so I’ll replace with new)
Cane Creek 110 Headset
Minion DHF Front tire, Minion SS Rear 
Raceface Cockpit:
— SIXC Bars 35mm
— Turbine Stem
— Turbine Dropper Post and remote 
EDC Tool installed in Steerer tube. 


Currently I have a Raceface Power meter paired with Raceface cranks. I’m willing to swap those out and knock down the price a bit if buyer would prefer that.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Has any current owner of the Mayhem had a chance to ride the new ibis ripmo yet? Just wanted to hear how they compare.


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

I know the Rollik was just updated so the Mayhem is only going to have the updated rocker arm and updated components? I’m guessing we’ll all know more after Sea Otter.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

RockyRdWarrior said:


> I know the Rollik was just updated so the Mayhem is only going to have the updated rocker arm and updated components? I'm guessing we'll all know more after Sea Otter.


I believe the Rollik 557 was released in early 2016, so it gets the major update here in 2018. Since the Mayhem was released in early 2017 I would suspect that it won't get a major update until early next year if they follow the same cycle.


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

MSH said:


> I believe the Rollik 557 was released in early 2016, so it gets the major update here in 2018. Since the Mayhem was released in early 2017 I would suspect that it won't get a major update until early next year if they follow the same cycle.


That would make sense. I'm here in Nc and want to ride a Rollik to compare with a new Mach 6 and not sure what lm going to do except get to a Pivot demo all . Just wish that new Rollik came in all black (no red). I culd just buy a Santa Cruz or other common brand bike "off the shelf" at a LBS. but not sure l would be happy.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Not sure if this was a Mayhem or Rollik, but either way it won't make you all warm and fuzzy....... impatient viewers can skip to 7:25


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

D Bone said:


> Not sure if this was a Mayhem or Rollik, but either way it won't make you all warm and fuzzy....... impatient viewers can skip to 7:25


 That's really scary, how do I know it's not gonna happen to my bike? It was definitely the Mayham 29er.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Are you sure it wasn't a Rollik 607? None of the Mayhem builds come with DPX2s.



dgw7000 said:


> That's really scary, how do I know it's not gonna happen to my bike? It was definitely the Mayham 29er.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

D Bone said:


> Not sure if this was a Mayhem or Rollik, but either way it won't make you all warm and fuzzy....... impatient viewers can skip to 7:25


I asked Alex on the first video if they are spot and they are indeed.But I forgot to asked which model they are.After looking closely at the 2 videos he posted they are Mayhems but the Alex was on is 607

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

As far as l know after talking to Spot about a week ago was the Rollik 607 is the only one coming with the DPx2. I’m thinking the others riding the Spot may have been a little more precautious after witnessing his crash. 

I havent seen any updates on the Mayhem but l think the rear triangle changed but not sure bout the components.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

And holy s#!t it broke right at the textreme logo

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mitsu808 said:


> And holy s#!t it broke right at the textreme logo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes you're right it does look like the New Rollik 607, It has the carbon rocker and DXP2 shock.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

RockyRdWarrior said:


> As far as l know after talking to Spot about a week ago was the Rollik 607 is the only one coming with the DPx2. I'm thinking the others riding the Spot may have been a little more precautious after witnessing his crash.
> 
> I havent seen any updates on the Mayhem but l think the rear triangle changed but not sure bout the components.


Why do you think the rear triangle changed?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

I honestly can’t remember if l read that or the guys at Spot mentioned that. It could have been just the upper link now that it’s carbon and retrofittbale on past Rolliks. I would anticipate at least some component refresh but not sure after checking on their site.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Holy cow that was a epic crash..his bars even broke....only thing I did not understand is how come he did not swap out his pedals.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

sml-2727 said:


> Holy cow that was a epic crash..his bars even broke....only thing I did not understand is how come he did not swap out his pedals.


 I just ordered the carbon rocker from my mayhem 29, just received shipping information today. When I disassemble everything I will make sure to examine and check for any stress cracks, I just examined that area everything feels very solid no visible cracks seen at this point. I also have the DXP2 shock I recently added. I'll give Spot a call tomorrow just to find out if there's any information that I should be aware of.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

dgw7000 said:


> I just ordered the carbon rocker from my mayhem 29, just received shipping information today. When I disassemble everything I will make sure to examine and check for any stress cracks, I just examine that area everything feels very solid no visible cracks seen at this point. I also have the DXP2 shock I recently added. I'll give Spot a call tomorrow just to find out if there's any information that I should be aware of.


wait what they already available?? how much is it??

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

150.00, it's under small parts!!


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

dgw7000 said:


> 150.00, it's under small parts!!


Thanks and keep us updated when u have it installed.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

D Bone said:


> Not sure if this was a Mayhem or Rollik, but either way it won't make you all warm and fuzzy....... impatient viewers can skip to 7:25





Spot President said:


> Andrew Lumpkin from Spot here.
> 
> First of all, we're grateful that Alex is okay. Rider safety is our utmost concern and whenever anyone crashes, regardless of cause, it makes us all pause and hope that the rider is healthy.
> 
> ...


Can't say the response makes me more of a fan. Granted the first crackly sound in the video should have warranted a stop and check of the bike by the rider.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

dgw7000 said:


> I just ordered the carbon rocker from my mayhem 29, just received shipping information today. When I disassemble everything I will make sure to examine and check for any stress cracks, I just examined that area everything feels very solid no visible cracks seen at this point. I also have the DXP2 shock I recently added. I'll give Spot a call tomorrow just to find out if there's any information that I should be aware of.


Think we'd all be curious to know what you find out. I'm guessing this is a one off incident, but more info is better.
I will say, Spots response via this guys YouTube channel was pretty poor. Maybe he set the shock up wrong, maybe not. But the knee jerk, blame the user shtick does not inspire confidence.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

So my question for Spot President Andrew Lumpkin would simply be this: 

You state that it was the riders fault because he rode the bike with an under inflated shock, and you stated that doing so put more stress on the frame than what it was designed to handle, and that "if you ride any of our bikes with such inadequate setup, sooner or later expect the same result."

If you know this, then why didn't you add more material to the area that is subject to failure due to those high stress levels? It seems that would have been the prudent design philosophy knowing that a high % of riders out there don't check their bikes before a ride like they should.

Should Alex have checked the bike before the ride? Hell yea he should have, and it's one of my pet peeves about group rides, as I am that weird dude who checks all bolts, tires and suspension psi before each and every ride...... (thanks for teaching me that Dad)

However, it sure seems like you knew about the frame's strict requirements and the consequences for not adhering to them, and not doing something to protect customers - and your company, from all of the lazy or simply clueless riders, well that is on you.


----------



## YogiKudo (May 12, 2013)

Kinda like going to Whistler Bike park with an under inflated front tire and breaking your neck casing a jump. Obviously, the manufactururer of the rim should have added more material. LOL


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

YogiKudo said:


> Kinda like going to Whistler Bike park with an under inflated front tire and breaking your neck casing a jump. Obviously, the manufactururer of the rim should have added more material. LOL


+1

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

YogiKudo said:


> Kinda like going to Whistler Bike park with an under inflated front tire and breaking your neck casing a jump. Obviously, the manufactururer of the rim should have added more material. LOL


+2...


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

YogiKudo said:


> Kinda like going to Whistler Bike park with an under inflated front tire and breaking your neck casing a jump. Obviously, the manufactururer of the rim should have added more material. LOL


Totally agree. I crushed a rim this year because of lack of air. Totally my fault. Did not call bitching about the lack of material in the rim. Just called myself an idiot a bunch of times and won't do it again! Not anyones fault but mine.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Comparing a rim to a frame is quite the reach, but if it makes you happy, then OK. I'm not yet a card carrying Spot Army member like yourselves, but it is on my very short list for my upcoming build.

Hopefully Andrew Lumpkin will eventually show up and answer my question to him to get some things clear in my mind before I hit the Buy-It-Now button.

Carry on...........


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

D Bone said:


> Hopefully Andrew Lumpkin will eventually show up and answer my question to him to get some things clear in my mind before I hit the Buy-It-Now button.
> 
> Carry on...........


The bike was mine (I own Chasing Epic), and I rode the broken bike down the rest of the Whole Enchilada after Alex crashed. I know how it was set up, I know what led up to the crash, and I'm happy to answer questions if anyone wants to PM me (I'd prefer not to keep up with this thread since we're currently running multiple trips).

For what it's worth, I believe it was a perfect storm of an unfortunate series of events that led to this frame breaking, and I also believe it was a one-off event and I'm not concerned with the durability of the other Spot bikes I have in my demo fleet.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I did talk to Spot on Friday, I just expressed a little concern for my own Mayham 29er. They said they had the broken bike and were checking it out, it was the new Rollik 607. I also wanted to make sure it was ok to install the new carbon rocker that I should have soon. They reassured me not to worry to install the rocker when it arrives, I also got an email with install instructions. They said many factors probably played into the failure and all carbon manufactures have frame failures. I will inspect my frame when installing the rocker and use my borescope down the seat tube just to be safe, but I can tell right now all is fine with my frame and I tend to break carbon frame with breaking 4 Pivot frames 3-429sl and 1-429 trail.

I have about 8 rides on the new Fox DPX2 rear shock custom tune by The Flow Zone Maverick Suspension. I really like this shock on the Mayham more supple to small bumps and more progressive on big hits. I have a 9point8 150mm dropper coming with 25mm setback and just put my Dual position air spring Pike at 160mm to 130mm with a flick of the switch, I love this fork so smooth and when I'm climbing really steep stuff just drop it down to 130mm but most of the time its in 160mm. I really love climbing out of the saddle on the Mayham. Stem all the way down, hopefully I can go back to my Enve 55mm stem after installing the new dropper. I have 70mm stem on now with Enve downhill 780mm bar.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

After reading the Spot's owner comment to Alex The Singletrack Sampler video all I can say it was a bad PR move.Should have think twice before commenting.Imo the incident is a one off thing. But after all that its not gonna change how i look at this brand.Im coming from a 17' Pivot Mach 429 trail and switched over every component to the Mayhem. But prior to pulling the trigger a guy named Steve at Spot was very helpful.He answered my queries.In fact chatted with him few days ago about touch up paint. So far their customer service and answers are Spot on.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

That's a good point about service, I have called Spot probably 10-12 times since the bought my Mayham 29er frame, everytime someone answered the phone, if they didn't know the answer to my question they got me the info I needed. Everyone was super nice and seamed to have a real passion for MTB. Awesome service and that's really important to me.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

While the reply may have came off like they blamed the rider they replaced the frame quickly, like in 3 days or so. I wish everyone treated me so shitty. 

Your mouth will say anything, I look at deeds. Maybe they shouldn’t have offered an explanation to the frame but that warranty service is as good as it gets.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

Talk about a tempest in a teapot. Frames of all sorts break all the time, especially in those types of conditions. They replaced it, sh#t happens, move on and work on having fun while breaking the next one.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Agreed. People get wound up over nothing. Makes me wonder how some folks get through real life.

I don’t own a Spot, but nothing I read in the owners statement bothers me at all. It’s not “blaming the rider” if there’s evidence that his setup decisions may have contributed to the failure.


----------



## titusquasi (Jan 5, 2006)

Some will tend to freak out and swear off carbon after seeing the video.

However, I have seen the same thing happen to my buddy's aluminum frame in nearly the same spot. He tends to not check his bike before riding and has been known to ride an underinflated shock. He was always pounding the o-ring off the shaft and it killed the frame. He does better now!


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice review of the Mayhem in Mountain Flyer. 
http://www.mountainflyermagazine.com/view.php/tested-spot-mayhem-29-6-star.html


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

ripn said:


> Nice review of the Mayhem in Mountain Flyer.
> Tested: Spot Mayhem 29 6-Star « Mountain Flyer Magazine


Anyone else have same experience with mavic carbon rims? That's a shame to spend that much on a bike for them to break so easily


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

Just ask yourself one question, Would you let the sampler ride your dream build? I sure the fk wouldn’t. I feel for Spot more than anyone else and Chasing Epic as well.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I was having such a good time riding today and then this happens


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Dirt Road said:


> Just ask yourself one question, Would you let the sampler ride your dream build? I sure the fk wouldn't. I feel for Spot more than anyone else and Chasing Epic as well.


Yeah.

I've seen enough of his videos to know that I wouldn't want him riding my bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

sml-2727 said:


> I was having such a good time riding today and then this happens


I don't know if I'd question a Spot, but I'll never own a set of Next cranks....do those things break by the dozen?


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

ripn said:


> Think we'd all be curious to know what you find out. I'm guessing this is a one off incident, but more info is better.
> I will say, Spots response via this guys YouTube channel was pretty poor. Maybe he set the shock up wrong, maybe not. But the knee jerk, blame the user shtick does not inspire confidence.


Man, that's not what I got. The guy was bottoming out his frame early in the ride, ignored all signs something was wrong, and kept going until it broke all the way. The whole video is a indictment to the rider acting like a ham head.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

smartyiak said:


> I don't know if I'd question a Spot, but I'll never own a set of Next cranks....do those things break by the dozen?


Ive owned them for one year and a month, I hope they are still under warranty, I bought them through Worldwide Cyclery. I sent them an email with pics included.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Dirt Road said:


> Just ask yourself one question, Would you let the sampler ride your dream build? I sure the fk wouldn't. I feel for Spot more than anyone else and Chasing Epic as well.


Nah, don't feel bad for us... Spot replaced the bike already.

Besides, who else can say they rode the bottom half (or third) of the WE on a broken bike with half a handlebar, no front brake and the wrong pedals? 

And FWIW, the Mayhem is my favorite bike ever. It absolutely rips and I haven't touched my Ripley LS in months.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

smmokan said:


> Nah, don't feel bad for us... Spot replaced the bike already....
> And FWIW, the Mayhem is my favorite bike ever. It absolutely rips and I haven't touched my Ripley LS in months.


+1 on the Mayhem just crushing it in all phases of the game. On the customer service front I have nothing but great things to say about Spot. Paul and Steve have been great to work with from the moment I pre-ordered my frame. I'm local, so I have had the benefit of being able to have direct face to face interaction with the Spot guys. I had an issue with the Fox shock before I even started the build where it was leaking oil and they took care of me right away.

As far as the Mayhem itself I'll regurgitate a mini review I provided in another thread. Ill say it again....I really, really like this bike. Since I posted this review about 10 days ago or so I have 5 more rides on it. I have to admit I'm a total Strava junkie always trying to improve my DH times. On the 5 rides since I posted this review on 4 of those rides I either moved into the top 10 on local DH segments or moved up the stack in the top 10. These guys really have this thing dialed for Front Range CO riding...

_I have only 5 rides on the Mayhem so far and would be more but my dropper took a dump on me.
Anyway, the bike is freakin awesome for our riding here on the Front Range...which would make sense considering these guys are right up the road. Mine is set up with a MRP Ribbon Air set at 140mm and the stock .2 volume spacer on the Fox DPS was replaced with a ~.5 spacer. It gets after it on the chunky, fast, tech DH we have here (as 29ner mentioned very stiff frame but it's also ~ 1.25 lbs heavier vs OG Ripley frame) and WOW does this thing climb really well. It climbs easily as well as my old OG Ibis Ripley, which was a great climbing bike. Still early but I would give the edge to the Mayhem on tech climbing sections. To put the whole DH part in perspective the last ride I did where the dropper post broke (i couldn't lower it for DH) I was hitting our most technical, longest, rowdiest descent in out trail network. The best I could do was lower the portion of dropper post that you clamp on as low as it could go. Still way high but better than nothing. I'm not a very fast climber, but I consider myself I relatively fast, aggressive DH'er. Even with the dropper issue on the most technical Strava segment on this roughly 13-14 min DH I was only 3 seconds off my PR on my Hightower (Longshocked to 150 with X2, 160 Lyrik, E13/DHR2 tires etc) On the Mayhem with a jacked up dropper and "lighter" trail tires (Bontrager XR4 front and Forekaster rear) I was almost as fast. Anyways, I need more time on this thing but it really rips on the local terrain. I like it a lot!_


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dirt Road said:


> Just ask yourself one question, Would you let the sampler ride your dream build? I sure the fk wouldn't. I feel for Spot more than anyone else and Chasing Epic as well.


I like Alex i watched his videos but Hell no to sampling my build.Sometimes he make me cringe. I've seen his video of unboxing and first riding his diamondback on trail .And guess what shock wasnt even set up properly.He used to work for a bike shop and I don't understand why not set the damn sag before setting out??? 




skip to 5:00 and be the judge.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

smmokan said:


> Nah, don't feel bad for us... Spot replaced the bike already.
> 
> Besides, who else can say they rode the bottom half (or third) of the WE on a broken bike with half a handlebar, no front brake and the wrong pedals?
> 
> And FWIW, the Mayhem is my favorite bike ever. It absolutely rips and I haven't touched my Ripley LS in months.


If I read the comments correctly Spot drove all the way to deliver the replacement.That right there is awesome.And Steve you are also Awesome for riding his broken bike and giving your bike to him.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin-nc (Apr 18, 2018)

Ive never been a fan of singletrack sampler honestly. He seems to come across as a bit of a mooch and annoyance in all his content. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cgauss (Mar 28, 2007)

Interesting chat and I agree with the comments about Alex. Lets forgot about all of that, bikes break, it happens, who cares.

I am a CO front range guy too, I had an older Ripley, got sucked into a 27.5 150/140 bike, and have decided I want to go back to a 29'er. I have ridden the newer LS Ripley and liked it a lot, but this bike is of interest to me. What length fork are you all running, I am thinking 140 is good, but is 150 bad? And going up to a Fox 36. I want a solid all day bike, that can climb well, and descend well. I am not going to be doing any eduros and I like a bike that climbs well. My current bike does not climb as well.

Thoughts?


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Come ride mine, and decide for yourself.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

cgauss said:


> Interesting chat and I agree with the comments about Alex. Lets forgot about all of that, bikes break, it happens, who cares.
> 
> I am a CO front range guy too, I had an older Ripley, got sucked into a 27.5 150/140 bike, and have decided I want to go back to a 29'er. I have ridden the newer LS Ripley and liked it a lot, but this bike is of interest to me. What length fork are you all running, I am thinking 140 is good, but is 150 bad? And going up to a Fox 36. I want a solid all day bike, that can climb well, and descend well. I am not going to be doing any eduros and I like a bike that climbs well. My current bike does not climb as well.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm a long time Ibis fan, and my last bike was an OG Ripley which I loved. I didn't think it was possible, but the Mayhem is a step up in every way over my old Rip. The Living Link seems like a gimmick, but its for real. Not sure what black magic is happening back there to make the bike climb like it does and still crush it on the descents. 
I recently replaced the air shaft on my 140mm Fox 36 with a 150 with a Vorsprung Luftkappe installed. So damn good! Even with the longer stroke fork, no front end wandering issues, even on very steep climbs. 
I do wish the frame was a bit lighter (my large was a bit over 7lbs) but don't think I'd trade the frame stiffness for a few ounces.
I didn't have a chance to demo the Mayhem before I bought it and have zero regrets.


----------



## icelt (Aug 31, 2012)

I spent a good 45 mins with Paul and Tyler at Spot's offices/factory the other day and I can state with full confidence that these are good people! That or really good at faking being good people for 45 mins. Lol. Although customer service is obviously a smart practice in general they were under no obligation to entertain my extensive questions. 

Personally I'm still a bit torn between the Mayhem and Alchemy Arktos 29 but after my visit Spot is a company that I'd happily support with $5k+ of my hard earned cash. For whatever that is worth.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

icelt said:


> I spent a good 45 mins with Paul and Tyler at Spot's offices/factory the other day and I can state with full confidence that these are good people! That or really good at faking being good people for 45 mins. Lol. Although customer service is obviously a smart practice in general they were under no obligation to entertain my extensive questions.
> 
> Personally I'm still a bit torn between the Mayhem and Alchemy Arktos 29 but after my visit Spot is a company that I'd happily support with $5k+ of my hard earned cash. For whatever that is worth.


Paul and Tyler are both genuinely great guys. And both can rip, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

Too bad for the guy (couple post up) who can't press the Buy it now button just because of what Andrew said.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have had a Mayhem since release. In fact, I likely have one of the first frames released to the public. From the beginning, both Steve and Paul have been exceptional. Someone answers the phone everytime. They never seem rushed either. The frame has been flawless. Their support materials are complete and even have torque values. The bike is extremely good. It climbs wonderfully and descends great too. It is stiff as could be. I am sure there have been failures, as any frame does. But I have no reason to doubt their quality or post support. I feel bad as so many will miss out on a great bike if you jump to judgment. I am a fan of Spot because of experience, not because I just own the bike. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone in SoCal (Orange County) have a Large Spot I could throw a leg over for a quick ride, even if down the street. At 6' 35" inseam I want to see how the steep ST angle feels. No chance to demo one locally. Thanks


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

Chicane32 said:


> Anyone in SoCal (Orange County) have a Large Spot I could throw a leg over for a quick ride, even if down the street. Being tall 35" inseam I want to see how the steep ST angle feels. No chance to demo one locally. Thanks


I have a 31" inseam and ride a large. I'm thinking you may need to size up at 35"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I edited my post. I'm only 6' but have long legs, shorter torso I guess. The XL numbers, especially WB stretch out beyond what I prefer and with a tall seat height/steep ST angle, I may feel over the bars.


----------



## rmanalan (Aug 19, 2017)

I'd really love to throw a leg over a large Mayhem 29, but they're nowhere to be found. Anyone in the Bay Area willing to let me take it for a quick spin? I'm in Oakland, but willing to drive to your local trails just to have a quick spin.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

rmanalan said:


> I'd really love to throw a leg over a large Mayhem 29, but they're nowhere to be found. Anyone in the Bay Area willing to let me take it for a quick spin? I'm in Oakland, but willing to drive to your local trails just to have a quick spin.


If you ever make it over to Sac you can take mine for a spin.


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

*Rekon 2.6*

For anyone interested here are some fresh mounted 2.6 Rekon's on my Mayhem. Going to try them out today.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

rvbiker said:


> For anyone interested here are some fresh mounted 2.6 Rekon's on my Mayhem. Going to try them out today.


Looks really really tight in the rear. You think the 2.35 would be better?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

It is tight, but not as bad as it looks in the pic. I had a 2.4 DHR2 before and this isn't a huge difference, as I have 28mm Mavic pro wheel. Would guess slightly under 2.6.

As long as I don't have a clearance issue, I'm more focused on the balance of the traction so if it needs to be smaller I'll try a couple combo's. I wanted the DHR2 off as it's a little heavy and overkill for my current terrain.



dmo said:


> Looks really really tight in the rear. You think the 2.35 would be better?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

rvbiker said:


> It is tight, but not as bad as it looks in the pic. I had a 2.4 DHR2 before and this isn't a huge difference, as I have 28mm Mavic pro wheel. Would guess slightly under 2.6.
> 
> As long as I don't have a clearance issue, I'm more focused on the balance of the traction so if it needs to be smaller I'll try a couple combo's. I wanted the DHR2 off as it's a little heavy and overkill for my current terrain.


Cool. Report back after a few more rides. I'm running 2.4 Martellos now but have considered the 2.6 Rekons as they weigh less. Did you weigh them to see if they are true to claims?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I hit the 500 mile mark on my Mayhem today since building it in late fall last year, and something I have noticed is even though it is an amazing bike for climbing, Im still not confident while descending on it. I cant put my finger on it, the geometry for me is just not fun while going down big hills, I had way more confidence on my Hightower which seemed to steam roller over everything and just felt like a faster bike, now on the flip side the HT did not climb nearly as efficient, I broke all my PR's for climbing on the Spot, im not even close to the PR's for descending. 

Overall though the Spot is an amazing bike and I see "Bike" magazine made it there BOTY.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Do you have a 36 on it set to 140? I plow everything with that set up.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Might be the fork. My 36 felt ok going fast, but slower technical terrain was not fun. Front end was harsh and bounced off of everything. Not confidence inspiring at all! Tried every combo of pressure/rebound/volume spacers I could think of. Swapped the airshaft for a 150mm and installed a Vorsprung Luftkappe. Like a whole different fork. Bike feels planted and smooth. Pretty rare ride I'm not PR'ing descents I've done many times. Not sure what fork you are running, but might be worth looking into.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I have mine with a Pike 140mm and an X2 for the rear shock. It climbs and descends amazing. I have an Evil Insurgent (27.5) with 150mm travel that descends better but doesn't climb or pedal nearly as well. I haven't ridden a Hightower though so cant relate.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

How does the x2 feel compared to the stock shock? Does it make rear a lot more plush? Condering the X2 or dpx. Thanks


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

It's great. You can adjust it so much. I have the hsc compression 2 clicks from full open so it feels great on big hits and square edged hits. It takes alot of fine tuning with psi to get right. 1 psi can make a big difference. You can fully close the shock for stretches of road or fire road and it's still active but firm. I'm really impressed. Yes it is heavy but the spot pedals so well I don't care.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I have the stock shock and im running a 140mm fox34. Ive been messing with the volume spacers on both and I still cant get it right.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

sml-2727 said:


> I have the stock shock and im running a 140mm fox34. Ive been messing with the volume spacers on both and I still cant get it right.


Did your Hightower have a fox or rockshox? I used to have a Mojo 3 with a Fox34 that felt the same way you describe. I've always had better luck getting rock shox more the way I want. What are you struggling with; early, mid or late travel?

Also, what size are you on and are you sure you have the right fit. My mayhem is alot longer in reach than I'm used to so I have to run shorter stem and more spacers under the stem than normal.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

dmo said:


> Did your Hightower have a fox or rockshox? I used to have a Mojo 3 with a Fox34 that felt the same way you describe. I've always had better luck getting rock shox more the way I want. What are you struggling with; early, mid or late travel?
> 
> Also, what size are you on and are you sure you have the right fit. My mayhem is alot longer in reach than I'm used to so I have to run shorter stem and more spacers under the stem than normal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


The HT had a Fox34 fork and I think a RS shock, Im 5'11'' and always ride a large, my stem is 50mm with a raceface next 35 bar 20mm rise. On my ride today I noticed it snapping back really fast, so I slowed the rebound down 2 clicks im now at 1 click to it being all the way closed.


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

@dmo I just saw this today, 



 and the same exact thing was said for the Rollik even with more travel and a Fox 36.

I wonder what truly makes them not so good on the descent. I thought the geometry was similar to others l've beenwbke to ride.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

sml-2727 said:


> The HT had a Fox34 fork and I think a RS shock, Im 5'11'' and always ride a large, my stem is 50mm with a raceface next 35 bar 20mm rise. On my ride today I noticed it snapping back really fast, so I slowed the rebound down 2 clicks im now at 1 click to it being all the way closed.


Yeah had the same issue on my 36. It was so bouncy I had to slow the rebound way down to control the front end. Think I ended up 3 or 4 clicks from closed. Helped some, but then it would pack down on higher speed successive hits. With the Luftkappe I'm 7 out from full slow and feels just about right.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

RockyRdWarrior said:


> I wonder what truly makes them not so good on the descent....


My experience is the opposite. My review is above so won't repeat it. Will only add that I run mine in 29 (tried 27.5+ on my old HD3 and hated it). At least for the terrain here on the Front Range where Spot is located it kills it on the DH. I do think the bike should come with a 140mm stock. I'm running an MRP Ribbon @ 140. From a data perspective (Strava times) it pretty much confirms for me that this bike is fast.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I’m with MSH. That said, the Mayhem is on the poppy/playful side vs soft/plush. It will plow, but really shines when it’s pumped and ridden actively.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks. Nice looking spot.


dmo said:


> It's great. You can adjust it so much. I have the hsc compression 2 clicks from full open so it feels great on big hits and square edged hits. It takes alot of fine tuning with psi to get right. 1 psi can make a big difference. You can fully close the shock for stretches of road or fire road and it's still active but firm. I'm really impressed. Yes it is heavy but the spot pedals so well I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have had my Spot Mayhem over a year now. Running 2018 Fox 34 modified by Push and Luftkappe by Vorsprung. Run with both 140 and 130. It's been great in all conditions. What types of downs are you struggling with?

What shock are you running? IMO, due to the living link, the bike rides higher in in travel unless you are under hard compression. Maybe this is some of your issue in how it feels too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

So after about 5hrs more here's the details. If not weighted right the front will wash before the rear. The other downside on the rear is the super steep climbing. I have broke traction a few times where I would not of with the DHR2. I think I'm going to spin the rear tire backwards first before I try trimming the knobs. After flipping rotation, I will trim a little bit of the side nob with a scalpel to get the traction I prefer cornering.

Aside from small tweaks I'm relatively pleased. I like the DHR2 for everything except the weight. More testing ahead.

In fairness, I have also made the switch to flats instead of SPD's so the climbing issue may be me.

Forgot to mention that I did not weigh them, sorry.


dmo said:


> Cool. Report back after a few more rides. I'm running 2.4 Martellos now but have considered the 2.6 Rekons as they weigh less. Did you weigh them to see if they are true to claims?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think I fixed all my problem, I took delivery of a Canyon Spectral today....lol


----------



## naibda (Apr 30, 2013)

Do you prefer the Spectral to the Mayhem??? I so close to pulling the trigger on the Spot but have bikes like the spectral on my list as well but pretty sold on 29'' hoops. I have an OG ripley like a lot of others and its time to upgrade.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

naibda said:


> Do you prefer the Spectral to the Mayhem??? I so close to pulling the trigger on the Spot but have bikes like the spectral on my list as well but pretty sold on 29'' hoops. I have an OG ripley like a lot of others and its time to upgrade.


What type of riding do you do? I have a year of Mayhem experience, but none on the Canyon.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

naibda said:


> Do you prefer the Spectral to the Mayhem??? I so close to pulling the trigger on the Spot but have bikes like the spectral on my list as well but pretty sold on 29'' hoops. I have an OG ripley like a lot of others and its time to upgrade.


If you're considering the Spectral, you should also be looking at the Spot Rollik then. Not much comparison between the Mayhem and the Spectral.


----------



## naibda (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea I dont have much experience with 650b bikes. I thin Mayhem is my top bike of choice at the moment. Was looking for 130-140mm travel trail bike that can climb really well (hence my OG ripley w/140 fork) but can still descend will on some tech terrain. I travel with my bike quite a bit and never know what i might end up on. Only thing i dont really like is the brake cable on the outside. Looks soo beautiful...on one side! lol.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

naibda said:


> Yea I dont have much experience with 650b bikes. I thin Mayhem is my top bike of choice at the moment. Was looking for 130-140mm travel trail bike that can climb really well (hence my OG ripley w/140 fork) but can still descend will on some tech terrain. I travel with my bike quite a bit and never know what i might end up on. Only thing i dont really like is the brake cable on the outside. Looks soo beautiful...on one side! lol.


Can go wrong with the Mayhem. I ride it in everything for more than a year. I usually buy 2 bikes a year, but honestly I can't find anything I would replace it with. I keep getting excited about new things hitting the market, but nothing seems better for my varied riding. Fit and setup are fickle and takes some patience though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's such crazy subject when talking what bike is best for someone, so many different factors it's impossible to say one bike is the best bike!! When you can ride and own several bikes at once you get a much better idea at what you prefer. For me it's the Trek Fuel EX 9.9 2016 with 27.5+ setup, I can do everything better on this bike than on my Mayham 29er. I love the back end and how flickable and light it is this bike is 25lbs with petals, I'm able to go faster go over higher 3.5 foot logs, climb up technical sleep trails and down fast decends. The Mayham may have the advantage on the most rocky, chunky downs.

My friend just got the the YT Jeffsy CF Pro Race 29er yesterday, he got rid of the stock crap wheels for new Light Bicycles 35mm asymmetric 29er wheels with 240 hubs, Sapim CX-Ray spokes with brass nips, removed the 46 tooth Cassette for Sram x01 42 tooth cassette. Bike is 26.9 with pedals, I can't wait to demo it!! Brandywine State Park is where I ride!! DE. YT is 5k right to your house, the only thing I don't like are the wheels!! Why can't anyone get the the Wheels and hubs right? I also love the Philosophy of the founder of YT, YT means Young Talent but has nothing to do with age!!


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

how do you guys size? i am going for a demo ride and not sure between L and XL. 
I am 6'-2".


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

6'2", definitely an XL. I'm between 5'10" and 5'11" and comfortably ride a large.

And by the way, that ^^^^ is a nice looking bike!


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

brankulo said:


> how do you guys size? i am going for a demo ride and not sure between L and XL.
> I am 6'-2".


I think choosing the correct size is critical on the Mayham!! I have a large and I'm 5'10 with short 31 inch inseam legs but with very long upper body, so my dropper has to be all the way down, seat all the way back and 70mm stem so I'm not cramped. This causes all kinks of problems for me, I believe this bike with it's very forward geometry works best when the seat post is not slammed all the down this brings you way to forward in the bike.
We all know that the higher the seat post goes up the further back you are positioned in the bike and in the Mayham this critical. To far forward makes you cramped in the top tube makes it hard to lift the front end. To much weight is now not centered in the bike, I probably should have gone with a Medium and alot of my problem's would be solved. Keep that in mind when choosing the size, my rule now is only to demo the bike prior to buying or work out a deal you can swap sizes it the bike does not fit!!


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

Call Spot with you measurements and they will tell you what to get. I backed this up by getting fitted on a Mayhem as well and they were "spot" on. I'm 6'2" and have a large, because I'm all upper body with 32" actual inseam. You size to your legs and adjust up top. I'm very comfortable on the bike.



brankulo said:


> how do you guys size? i am going for a demo ride and not sure between L and XL.
> I am 6'-2".


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm 5'8" with 32" inseam...I'm thinking medium should be my size for a Mayhem?


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

...


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

rvbiker said:


> Call Spot with you measurements and they will tell you what to get. I backed this up by getting fitted on a Mayhem as well and they were "spot" on. I'm 6'2" and have a large, because I'm all upper body with 32" actual inseam. You size to your legs and adjust up top. I'm very comfortable on the bike.


my inseam mesurement is 44.25" i will talk to them and see if i can take both l and xl for a demo back to back.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

prj71 said:


> I'm 5'8" with 32" inseam...I'm thinking medium should be my size for a Mayhem?


Yes that is the size for you! I am about exactly the same measurements on a medium.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

dgw7000 said:


> I think choosing the correct size is critical on the Mayham!! I have a large and I'm 5'10 with short 31 inch inseam legs but with very long upper body, so my dropper has to be all the way down, seat all the way back and 70mm stem so I'm not cramped. This causes all kinks of problems for me, I believe this bike with it's very forward geometry works best when the seat post is not slammed all the down this brings you way to forward in the bike.
> We all know that the higher the seat post goes up the further back you are positioned in the bike and in the Mayham this critical. To far forward makes you cramped in the top tube makes it hard to lift the front end. To much weight is now not centered in the bike, I probably should have gone with a Medium and alot of my problem's would be solved. Keep that in mind when choosing the size, my rule now is only to demo the bike prior to buying or work out a deal you can swap sizes it the bike does not fit!!


i dont quite follow, you are cramped on L, your seat all the way back and 70mm stem and you think you should have gone M?


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

brankulo said:


> my inseam mesurement is 44.25" i will talk to them and see if i can take both l and xl for a demo back to back.


You sure about that inseam measurement?! You play in the NBA?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

FWIW I'm 5'6" with a 30" inseam and on a medium. I use a 40mm stem. I could have gone small but prefer the longer reach. My only niggle is the bike has a long wheelbase relative to my proportions. This is less so with 27.5+ wheels.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

wooly88 said:


> You sure about that inseam measurement?! You play in the NBA?


lol, make that 34.25"


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

If anyone on the Front Range wants to check out sizing, I'm happy to let you hop on one of my demos if it's easier than getting down to Spot in Golden... I've got a M/L/XL in both the Mayhem and the Rollik. I'm up in North Boulder, just shoot me a PM and you can swing by my house.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

dmo said:


> FWIW I'm 5'6" with a 30" inseam and on a medium. I use a 40mm stem. I could have gone small but prefer the longer reach. My only niggle is the bike has a long wheelbase relative to my proportions. This is less so with 27.5+ wheels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


we are same height and about same inseam. Have medium running 50mm stem. I thought the same about wb since I came from a m429t with a 43"+ wb and Mayhem Med is 46"+. But for me the wb is about right so far. It didnt feel like a super long bike cause the upper geo fits like a glove and my weight is bang on the center. Aloha \w/ 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

Biopace said:


> I have a little over 100 miles on my Mayhem so it's probably time for a quick review. Coming from a 27.5 (Spot Rollik - just sold) the Mayhem fit like a glove. Actually, it fits slightly better (I'm 6'1") than my old Rollik even though the geo is pretty much identical. Feels like the top tube is slightly longer (though on paper it's not). My only guess the slightly slacker seat angle on the Mayhem vs the Rollik is the deal here.
> 
> Climbing: This thing climbs like a mountain goat. Super efficient, no bob, no wallowing, great traction. Fast. I am setting PR's on many of my local climbs vs the Rollik and my previous 29er (Turner Sultan).
> 
> ...


did you go with xl?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone try both 27.5+ and 29 wheels on their mayhem? When I built mine last fall i used 27.5 x 2.8 DHF/Rekon. The plus wheels are alot of fun especially in more techy chunky trails. This year I got a set of 29 wheels running 2.35 Martellos which I'm really liking. I find that the mayhem with the 29er wheels is more like a locomotive...keep the speed up and it just keeps rolling through everything. I'm thinking of maybe selling the 27.5+ wheelset but I need some more time to be sure.

On another note, I broke off one of the cable guide things on my last. Anyone else do that? Waiting to hear back from spot what to do.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Anyone try both 27.5+ and 29 wheels on their mayhem? When I built mine last fall i used 27.5 x 2.8 DHF/Rekon. The plus wheels are alot of fun especially in more techy chunky trails. This year I got a set of 29 wheels running 2.35 Martellos which I'm really liking. I find that the mayhem with the 29er wheels is more like a locomotive...keep the speed up and it just keeps rolling through everything. I'm thinking of maybe selling the 27.5+ wheelset but I need some more time to be sure.
> 
> On another note, I broke off one of the cable guide things on my last. Anyone else do that? Waiting to hear back from spot what to do.
> 
> ...


Had both. Only run 29 now. Faster in all respects. Don't miss the plus at all.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

*Loving my Mayhem!*

Here's my recent build. Went with 27.5+ for now until I can afford another 29er wheelset.

Frame - Medium Mayhem (5'10" w/a short reach)
Fork - Fox Factory 36 (reduced to 140mm travel)
Shock - Fox Factory DPX2 with .06 spacer
Crank - Race Face SixC - 165mm
Chain Ring - Absolute Black Oval - 28t
Pedals - One-Up Alumimun (take-offs from old bike - new ones on the way)
Chain - KMC x11sl
Cassette - XT 8000 11-42
Dinner Plate - One-Up Shark 50t
Derailleur - XT 8000 w/One-Up Shark cage
Shifter - XT 8000 11sp
Brakes - XTR Trail w/Deore Master Cylinder, Sraightline levers, and Shimano 203mm front, 180mm rear rotors
Stem - Renthal Apex - 50mm
Headset - Cane Creek 40, ZS44/ZS56 ZS44 upper, ZS56 lower
Bars - Race Face SixC - 800mm/20mm rise
Grips - RevGrips Race Series - Large 
Dropper - Bike Yoke 160 - 31.6 w/Wolftooth ReMote
Saddle - Flite 1990 Titanium Classic
Hubs - Project 321 - quiet pawls, Shimano cassette body
Wheels - Derby 27.5 45i, 32 spoke - Built by Dave Thomas @ SPEEDdream
Tires - Front - Maxxis Minion DHF 27.5+ 2.8, Rear - WTB Ranger 27.5+ 2.8

This is my first new bike in 10 years. I am coming off a 2008 Titus Titanium El Guapo set up for aggressive 'chunk' riding here in Arizona (a.k.a. the MTBR handle - 'titusbro'). I just hit 60 this year and I needed a bike that would be more pedal friendly and (hopefully) take me through to 65.

After a dozen rides on the Mayhem, I am feeling like I'm 45 again! Cleaning climbs as easily as I did at 45 but now I'm 25 lbs. heavier! I still need a little bit more confidence in the tech stuff but so far this bike is everything I had hoped for.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

titusbro said:


> Here's my recent build. Went with 27.5+ for now until I can afford another 29er wheelset.
> 
> Frame - Medium Mayhem (5'10" w/a short reach)
> Fork - Fox Factory 36 (reduced to 140mm travel)
> ...


Great build, looks great! Is that Fox 36 the new Grip2?


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, no. It wasn't available when I ordered.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

dmo said:


> Anyone try both 27.5+ and 29 wheels on their mayhem? When I built mine last fall i used 27.5 x 2.8 DHF/Rekon. The plus wheels are alot of fun especially in more techy chunky trails. This year I got a set of 29 wheels running 2.35 Martellos which I'm really liking. I find that the mayhem with the 29er wheels is more like a locomotive...keep the speed up and it just keeps rolling through everything. I'm thinking of maybe selling the 27.5+ wheelset but I need some more time to be sure.
> 
> On another note, I broke off one of the cable guide things on my last. Anyone else do that? Waiting to hear back from spot what to do.
> 
> ...


So what became of this? Gorilla Glue?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

titusbro said:


> Here's my recent build. Went with 27.5+ for now until I can afford another 29er wheelset.
> 
> Frame - Medium Mayhem (5'10" w/a short reach)
> Fork - Fox Factory 36 (reduced to 140mm travel)
> ...


What weight did this build come in at?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

prj71 said:


> So what became of this? Gorilla Glue?


Spot said krazy glue was fine. Seemed to do the trick

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

prj71 said:


> What weight did this build come in at?


31 lbs.


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

Very, very close to pulling the trigger on a large red Mayhem 29er. I'm in Maine, and like most, will have to purchase sight unseen. My present ride is a 2014 Trek EX8 29er and it's been, and continues to be, an awesome ride. Yes, another Fuel is on my list, but I'm excited to try something "different".

Wondering if anyone has time on both bikes and can compare the two. The main concern I have is the Spot's rear end becoming too stiff while climbing and traction becoming a problem. I love to climb and read a review that suggested these two bikes are polar opposites in this regard. At 55, I don't want a full on XC race bike. 

The other concern is sizing. I'm 6' tall w/34" inseam, 210lb ready to roll. The consensus is a large. Thoughts?

Minor concern, but has anyone actually seen both colors side by side? Has anyone gotten the red and been disappointed with the color?

Lastly, Spot seems to be backed up a bit (business is good!) and to expedite my order they have offered to ship the frame and the build kit separately. I have decent wrenching skills, but wonder if there is anything that would cross me up. I asked about the brake lines and was told they shouldn't need to be cut for a large frame Thankfully, the threaded BB is not a concern. Anything else I need to worry about?

I've got to give a huge shout out to Paul @ Spot for his thoughtful, and timely, replies to my many emails. He has shown incredible patients and I have little worry that Spot will take care of any issues that come up in the future.

Oh, if anyone has a Mayhem within a hundred miles of Southern Maine, I'd love to come check it out. Please PM me if you'd be agreeable to this.

TIA


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Wondering if anyone has time on both bikes and can compare the two. The main concern I have is the Spot's rear end becoming too stiff while climbing and traction becoming a problem. I love to climb and read a review that suggested these two bikes are polar opposites in this regard. At 55, I don't want a full on XC race bike. 

-- I live in MA (metrowest area) and love how the mayhem climbs. I love how when you put the power down it just moves forward. It's crazy stuff btw. I have mine with a fox x2 shock. I'm not sure what shock the mayhem is coming with now. If you can at least get the dpx2. The x2 is damn adjustable though. I've never spent time on a Trek but can compare it to Mojo3, Yeti SB95 and SB5+, Scott Spark, Evil following and insurgent, Pivot Mach 429SL and Mach 5.5. The mayhem does everything the best out of all those bikes with maybe the exception of the Insurgent which is better descending.

The other concern is sizing. I'm 6' tall w/34" inseam, 210lb ready to roll. The consensus is a large. Thoughts?

-- I'm 5'6 and on a medium. It has a longer reach but I use a 40mm stem. 

Minor concern, but has anyone actually seen both colors side by side? Has anyone gotten the red and been disappointed with the color?

-- I was all set on getting the black but then black is so boring so I went with the red. The matte red is really cool in person. Its unique but doesn't stand out at all. If you want to be totally understated stick with black. 

Lastly, Spot seems to be backed up a bit (business is good!) and to expedite my order they have offered to ship the frame and the build kit separately. I have decent wrenching skills, but wonder if there is anything that would cross me up. I asked about the brake lines and was told they shouldn't need to be cut for a large frame Thankfully, the threaded BB is not a concern. Anything else I need to worry about?

-- I built mine from frame up. I'm not a shop mechanic but have been building all my own bikes for years. The only tricky thing was running the dropper post cable. There is a post in here about how to do it.

Oh, if anyone has a Mayhem within a hundred miles of Southern Maine, I'd love to come check it out. Please PM me if you'd be agreeable to this.

-- I'm in MA. I don't get to Maine often but if you come down here ever you can check it out.

TIA

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't have time on both the Mayhem and Fuel EX, just the FEX, but dgw7000 does.

In fact, I believe he is in the process of selling the Mayhem and buying another Fuel EX.

You guys might PM him on his thoughts.


----------



## YogiKudo (May 12, 2013)

Andrea on Just Riding Along podcast has just switched to a Mayhem from a Fuel EX.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

yeti575 said:


> Very, very close to pulling the trigger on a large red Mayhem 29er. I'm in Maine, and like most, will have to purchase sight unseen. My present ride is a 2014 Trek EX8 29er and it's been, and continues to be, an awesome ride. Yes, another Fuel is on my list, but I'm excited to try something "different".
> 
> Wondering if anyone has time on both bikes and can compare the two. The main concern I have is the Spot's rear end becoming too stiff while climbing and traction becoming a problem. I love to climb and read a review that suggested these two bikes are polar opposites in this regard. At 55, I don't want a full on XC race bike.
> 
> ...


I have owned a 2016 FEX. Have owned Mayhem since release and consider myself a pro in regards to knowledge of the bikes lol.

Loved the FEX, but only the 2016.

Mayhem - Traction is never an issue with dpx2 shock in all regards. Dps was ok, but dpx2 changed the bike in all regards. Better downhill by far than the FEX. Seat and bar etup on Mayhem is key because is steeper seat tube. Also shock setup is different. Most that have complained that suspension is too firm, have adjusted incorrectly. You are definitely a size large. In this bike, if between sizes, go bigger.

I ride rocky and rooty stuff as well as smooth and some DH super rocky stuff. It has duel personalities for sure.

Ask me whatever you want and I can probably help you.

Yes Paul is stellar. All the Spot guys are.

PS, got new carbon upper link and it's smoother than stock. Seems stiffer too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if the DPx2 shock offered with the Rollik can be substituted? They both have the same 200X57 spec. Has anyone inquired or done this direct from Spot?


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

kosmo said:


> I don't have time on both the Mayhem and Fuel EX, just the FEX, but dgw7000 does.
> 
> In fact, I believe he is in the process of selling the Mayhem and buying another Fuel EX.
> 
> You guys might PM him on his thoughts.


dgw7000 is no longer in the process of selling his Mayhem. It found its way to Montana and I just finished getting it built up last night. Work to do today, but planning on its maiden voyage tomorrow. From laps around the yard, I really like the bike, but trail time will tell!
Mine has a Pike 140, DPX2 shock, Fox dropper, for now I will be running my 27.5+ Stan's Barons with 2.8 Rekons. Will get my 29" wheels swapped on shortly. 
Looking forward to giving it a test!!


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

After reading a few reviews I was a bit concerned about climbing traction as well. Turned out to be a complete non issue. Probably not as active/compliant as Horst Link bike, but it's as least as good as my DW-Link Ripley. May be the best technical climbing bike I've owned. Just doesn't get hung up ledgy trail obstacles. If you can keep pedaling, it will keep going. That all said, the suspension does lean more toward the firm/efficient end vs soft/plush. The bike likes to be ridden actively. Loves to pop off rocks and roots and be driven hard into corners. If you are some one who prefers to hang off the back and plow, definitely better bikes for that.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

ripn said:


> After reading a few reviews I was a bit concerned about climbing traction as well. Turned out to be a complete non issue. Probably not as active/compliant as Horst Link bike, but it's as least as good as my DW-Link Ripley. May be the best technical climbing bike I've owned. Just doesn't get hung up ledgy trail obstacles. If you can keep pedaling, it will keep going. That all said, the suspension does lean more toward the firm/efficient end vs soft/plush. The bike likes to be ridden actively. Loves to pop off rocks and roots and be driven hard into corners. If you are some one who prefers to hang off the back and plow, definitely better bikes for that.


I agree but re hanging off the bike and plowing you can ride that way with a different shock and proper tune. Yes there arenother bikes that are better in that department if that is your only objective

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

I may be going through Mayham with drawl with the sale, I have been demoing as many bikes as possible. I put a lot of time and effort into the Mayham and never felt 100% comfortable, maybe it's the steep seat tube I seem to like the more slacked out angle on the seat tube like my 2016 Fuel EX 9.9 with 27.5+ wheels and 2.8 tires. This is the longest I have ever kept a bike going on 3 years and I still love it. Wheel base is just right for me and I like the lighter bikes it's 25 now with wheels. Mayham was a really cool bike but I just didn't want to keep putting more money into it, Like new setback dropper I ordered from 9point8, I sent it back before I installed it and decided to sell.

So I took out the Switchblade med. 29er and 27.5+ large out it's a little to twitchy "29er" for me with high front end and low BB the 27.5+ felt like a boat with the wheels they had on it, The new trail 429 I just need a parking lot ride and I new not for me. If anyone going to do 27.5+ do it right with light wheels and light small knobs light tires you can really feel how fast they spin up. I love the Bontrager XR2 27.5x2.8 tires at 778g very grippie and durable.
Then I just took out the Santa Cruz Hightower Large it had 150mm fox36 on front with 29er wheels, I like this bike and when I put my 27.5+ setup on it I like it even more!! Bike is heavy though at 31.5 lbs with good parts. Again seat tube angle way back like my Fuel. I have now a Yeti 4.5 med. I need a large. Bike is noisy and can only put small 2.3 tires on no 27.5+, I do like the rear suspension firm but plush. Going to get the New Yeti sb100 on Tuesday for demo, I did jump on a large in the parking lot and the bike felt really nice, the guy's from World Wide Cyclery were doing the 1st shake down ride and I was like is that the new Yeti SB100 they said yes!! They let me take a spin in the lot. Then the new Specialized 2019 Stump Jumper soon, Not my favorite company!!. Trying to get a new 2018 Trek Fuel EX with 140mm fork and new Fox DPX2 on rear to demo this is what some guys are running on this bike Kosmo is one of them!! If I did this that way I would have 2 killer bikes that feel similar but with the 2018 being much more capable to take anywhere, and I know I can build it at 26lbs. Taking my time because I can!!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

The Mayhem, and other steep seat tube bikes, can be strange feeling to those that have been used to slacker ST angles. Be careful with your crank length too. Knee position to pedal is reduced with the steep seat tube giving you a feeling and reality of being over the bottom bracket and knee forward to the pedals. This is really designed to give you proper position on inclines. If you ride shorter cranks, you may feel it more. I too moved my seat back. In fact went with Selle SMP because they have the longest saddle rails. I suggest finding the best saddle position first, then find the proper stem and bar combo. A few friends in mine have struggled with getting this correct. But they are a little hard headed and rooted in the past. Once setup well, you will adjust and likely enjoy the ride. 

This isn't just a Mayhem issue, but any bike with a steep ST. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> The Mayhem, and other steep seat tube bikes, can be strange feeling to those that have been used to slacker ST angles. Be careful with your crank length too. Knee position to pedal is reduced with the steep seat tube giving you a feeling and reality of being over the bottom bracket and knee forward to the pedals. This is really designed to give you proper position on inclines. If you ride shorter cranks, you may feel it more. I too moved my seat back. In fact went with Selle SMP because they have the longest saddle rails. I suggest finding the best saddle position first, then find the proper stem and bar combo. A few friends in mine have struggled with getting this correct. But they are a little hard headed and rooted in the past. Once setup well, you will adjust and likely enjoy the ride.
> 
> This isn't just a Mayhem issue, but any bike with a steep ST.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's all really good info, I was trying to find a saddle with longer rails! I think I'm not sold on all this new geo thing, but if I could have gotten the saddle back another 3/4 inch it may have been the trick. The bike did feel really long to me also, but a killer on the down's.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

dgw7000 said:


> Then I just took out the Santa Cruz Hightower Large it had 150mm fox36 on front with 29er wheels, I like this bike and when I put my 27.5+ setup on it I like it even more!!


Did the demo at WCC go? I thought it was cancelled???


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

It was cancelled, I found a shop that has a fleet of bikes to rent, specialized, Cannondale, Yeti and Santa Cruz. 125.00/week I you buy that money goes to the purchase!! JB Bike Shop in Shillington, PA


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dgw7000 said:


> It was cancelled, I found a shop that has a fleet of bikes to rent, specialized, Cannondale, Yeti and Santa Cruz. 125.00/week I you buy that money goes to the purchase!! JB Bike Shop in Shillington, PA


Good shop and cool people.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I sold my frame on EBay, these things definitely don't hold any resale value at all. Anyway it was a cool bike but not the right bike for me.


----------



## 35large (Jun 5, 2018)

yeti575 said:


> I wonder if the DPx2 shock offered with the Rollik can be substituted? They both have the same 200X57 spec. Has anyone inquired or done this direct from Spot?


Yes I just recently ordered a mayhem 29 and had them substitute the dpx2 on and they charged a reasonable $100 fee to do it.


----------



## 35large (Jun 5, 2018)

Well Im new to the forum, and I just got my large mayhem 29 5 star today. I had them put the dpx2 rear shock. I know ill be spending time trying to set up the suspension but wanted to ask all owners what kind of volume spacers in the fork and shock do you run on this frame? It probably varies Im sure but just curious of others setups, Im 170Lbs and hope I can get this thing dialed in.


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

35large said:


> Well Im new to the forum, and I just got my large mayhem 29 5 star today. I had them put the dpx2 rear shock. I know ill be spending time trying to set up the suspension but wanted to ask all owners what kind of volume spacers in the fork and shock do you run on this frame? It probably varies Im sure but just curious of others setups, Im 170Lbs and hope I can get this thing dialed in.


I bought the Fox Spacer kit but was told by Spot that the 'maximum' space the shock can handle is the 0.6 spacer. I'm 250+ w/full gear and I am very happy with the DPX2 performance.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

35large said:


> Well Im new to the forum, and I just got my large mayhem 29 5 star today. I had them put the dpx2 rear shock. I know ill be spending time trying to set up the suspension but wanted to ask all owners what kind of volume spacers in the fork and shock do you run on this frame? It probably varies Im sure but just curious of others setups, Im 170Lbs and hope I can get this thing dialed in.


Nice that you guys purchasing now are getting the DPX2 option! I wanted it when I purchased my frame earlier this year but wasn't an option. I just threw on a 2019 DPX2 that I purchased through Ethan at Flowzone/Maverick here in Denver. Based on my riding style he threw in a .6 spacer on my DPX2. I'm about 185-ish ready to ride. I ride pretty aggressively. It's been fantastic so far. No perceivable difference climbing vs the DPS Evol but definitely a bit more plush on hard hits and consistent on the longer descents here in CO. The bike was so good with the Evol but even better with the DPX2. I'm running it with a MRP Ribbon fork, so can't help much with set-up on the stock build Fox fork.


----------



## C88 (Jul 27, 2004)

What do you guys think of the Mayhem versus the new Fugitive? Admittedly both bikes are probably overkill for the twisty, rooty terrain in my area, but I’ve let technology blow way past me for long enough and both of these options are calling out to me. I am enough of a Luddite to see the aluminum Knolly as more advantageous but both bikes seem really appealing in their own ways. Any opinions?


----------



## 35large (Jun 5, 2018)

titusbro said:


> I bought the Fox Spacer kit but was told by Spot that the 'maximum' space the shock can handle is the 0.6 spacer. I'm 250+ w/full gear and I am very happy with the DPX2 performance.


I have also bought the spacer kit, but looks like I wont be able to use any bigger spacers... I still feel that Im using too much travel in the rear on medium hits, where my sag is only 20-25% so Im not sure yet how to dial this rear end...On another note, I got the mayhem with a fox 36 fork set to 140mm from Spot and out of curiosity I popped open the top cap to check for volume spacers and sure enough Spot put 4 10cc spacers in the 36. Ill spend some time on this but so far removing 2 spacers leaving 2 still installed makes the initial stroke much stiffer so Im thinking they had it right for my weight etc. Has anyone used the Luftkappe air spring on a 2018 36 fork?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

35large said:


> I have also bought the spacer kit, but looks like I wont be able to use any bigger spacers... I still feel that Im using too much travel in the rear on medium hits, where my sag is only 20-25% so Im not sure yet how to dial this rear end...On another note, I got the mayhem with a fox 36 fork set to 140mm from Spot and out of curiosity I popped open the top cap to check for volume spacers and sure enough Spot put 4 10cc spacers in the 36. Ill spend some time on this but so far removing 2 spacers leaving 2 still installed makes the initial stroke much stiffer so Im thinking they had it right for my weight etc. Has anyone used the Luftkappe air spring on a 2018 36 fork?


I installed the Luftkappe on my 18' Fox 36. Like a new fork. Great small bump sensitivity and nice mid stroke support. For around $80 its a no brainer.


----------



## 35large (Jun 5, 2018)

ripn said:


> I installed the Luftkappe on my 18' Fox 36. Like a new fork. Great small bump sensitivity and nice mid stroke support. For around $80 its a no brainer.


Awesome, I will be making the order then thank you. Did you have to alter your volume spacer setup after install? Did your fork have this excessive grease packed in it that I have read about?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

35large said:


> Awesome, I will be making the order then thank you. Did you have to alter your volume spacer setup after install? Did your fork have this excessive grease packed in it that I have read about?


Before I installed the Luftkappe I was down to one spacer and pressure 10 psi below Fox recommended. (I'm about 185 dressed to ride and was at 65 psi) Fork still felt harsh and I almost never used all of the travel. With the Luftkappe I removed the last spacer (it takes up some volume in the positive chamber) and am running 75 psi. Fork is supple on the top but still ramps up well. I use full travel now, but only when I'd expect to. There was a lot of grease on the air shaft, but not as much as some I've seen here.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone else tried 29 x 2.6 on the rear of their Mayhem? Have one on the way and really want to run 2.6 if possible. Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

JasonL said:


> Has anyone else tried 29 x 2.6 on the rear of their Mayhem? Have one on the way and really want to run 2.6 if possible. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at mine, width wouldn't be an issue, but diameter may be. Not too much clearance with end of chainstay.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

bogeydog said:


> Looking at mine, width wouldn't be an issue, but diameter may be. Not too much clearance with end of chainstay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks bogeydog. You're talking in the front and lower link area? Might just stick with 2.4s to be safe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

JasonL said:


> Thanks bogeydog. You're talking in the front and lower link area? Might just stick with 2.4s to be safe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rvbiker (May 28, 2017)

I have the Rekon's @2.6". It's tight on the rear, but works. I have ridden them for a month or so.Here's my post from a page back in the thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/spot-brand-mayhem-29-a-1041748-9.html#post13660118



JasonL said:


> Has anyone else tried 29 x 2.6 on the rear of their Mayhem? Have one on the way and really want to run 2.6 if possible. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

rvbiker said:


> I have the Rekon's @2.6". It's tight on the rear, but works. I have ridden them for a month or so.Here's my post from a page back in the thread.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/spot-brand-mayhem-29-a-1041748-9.html#post13660118


Thanks rvbiker. Yours was the one I saw before. Nice looking rig!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

Got my Mayhem used a few weeks ago and did a complete tear down and rebuild. Finally got a few short rides in on it. This thing pedals as well or better than any full suspension bike I have ridden, regardless of travel. Bike came with some pretty heavy and narrow tires. Looks a little tight in the rear, will a true 2.35/2.4 fit back there with enough clearance?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

JasonL said:


> Got my Mayhem used a few weeks ago and did a complete tear down and rebuild. Finally got a few short rides in on it. This thing pedals as well or better than any full suspension bike I have ridden, regardless of travel. Bike came with some pretty heavy and narrow tires. Looks a little tight in the rear, will a true 2.35/2.4 fit back there with enough clearance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I have had 2.35 Nobby Nice, Rekon and Vittoria Barzo and Mezcal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Just mounted some Mezcal 2.6s. Even with stretching i think there will be enough room









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep, plenty of room.... I rode all spring with a 2.6" Nobby Nic back there, no issues. Have fun on the new Mayhem, it's a hell of a bike.

For anyone interested, I wrote a review on my website and posted it last week:

Bike Review: Spot Mayhem 509 29er - Chasing Epic Mountain Bike Adventures


----------



## paris (Mar 14, 2006)

*MAYhem 509*








I now have 10 rides on the mayhem 
the bike is awesome, braking prs on climbs and descents every ride without trying.
Best climbing 29 I have been on. ( I have owned tall boy, tall boy Lt, carbon horse thief, 429 trail, Django 29)
Decends great also have 34 set at 140( did have my pike at 140 on it, but stear tube to short)
Frame only build mostly xt, flow mk3, magic Mary and dhf
Don't know weight but my guess 30-31
Rear shock is picky to correct pressure and rebound to get it set up properly
If you like climbing and descending this is a great bike


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

You guys are killing me with these ride reports! I'm saving to buy one but it will be another month or so before I make the purchase.

I'm 5'8" with 32" inseam...sounds like medium should be my size? I'm debating 29 vs. 27.5+. I'm currently riding a 27.5+ FS bike.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep, definitely the medium....and go 29er. I don't know anyone that prefers the 27.5+, but I guess it depends on where you're riding it and how you ride. The 29er with a 2.5 or 2.6" up front is all the traction you'll ever need.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I started out with 27.5+ because i had a wheelset that size. I later got a 29er wheelset and much prefer it. It rolls fast and has planty of grip.

I you want a set of 27.5 kings laced to nextie carbons let me know

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

What weight is the medium coming in at with carbon wheels and carbon bars?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

smmokan said:


> Yep, plenty of room.... I rode all spring with a 2.6" Nobby Nic back there, no issues. Have fun on the new Mayhem, it's a hell of a bike.
> 
> For anyone interested, I wrote a review on my website and posted it last week:
> 
> Bike Review: Spot Mayhem 509 29er - Chasing Epic Mountain Bike Adventures


Any chance you have a few pictures of the clearance with the 2.6 Nic on the back? I'm in AZ and rarely if ever ride in the wet.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

prj71 said:


> You guys are killing me with these ride reports! I'm saving to buy one but it will be another month or so before I make the purchase.
> 
> I'm 5'8" with 32" inseam...sounds like medium should be my size? I'm debating 29 vs. 27.5+. I'm currently riding a 27.5+ FS bike.


I would also agree with Smmokan on this. I had 27.5+ on my mojo 3 and just couldn't get along with it. On the flip side i have a Trek Stache 9.6 that is 29+ with a 3.0 tire and it is hands down one of the most fun bike I have ever ridden. My vote goes to 29 Mayhem.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

JasonL said:


> I would also agree with Smmokan on this. I had 27.5+ on my mojo 3 and just couldn't get along with it. On the flip side i have a Trek Stache 9.6 that is 29+ with a 3.0 tire and it is hands down one of the most fun bike I have ever ridden. My vote goes to 29 Mayhem.


yup agreed....29 - I tried 27.5+ on old HD3 and hated it. I felt it was way too floaty/vague/muted vs 2.3-2.5 tires. I like to ride hard and aggressive on DH and I just like the sharper handling/feel of 2.3-2.5 tires. The Strava "clock" backed up I'm faster on the narrower tires as well. I'm on Front Range in CO, so big, fast descents, lots o' chunk/rock bashing, etc

Like JasonL I have a 29+ wheelset running 3's for a Kona Wozo fatbike for Spring/Summer/Fall riding and it's awesome. I'm not as fast on it vs my full boinger bikes but so much fun. I probably grab it for 1 out of every 5 rides during the non-Winter months. 
29+ and hardtail just works for me. 
+ tires and full suspension did not work for me.

Back to Mayhem and Smmokan's review, I couldn't agree more with this statement...."_*It's the best bike I've ridden FOR MY STYLE of riding, which is mostly trail riding in the Colorado high country"*_
For me the Mayhem was a replacement for a OG Ibis Ripley that was an incredibly fun,efficient bike that I had set up with a -1 Works angleset, Pike 130. The OG Ripley was a great climbing bike and a very capable DHer for vast majority of stuff I ride on FR. The Mayhem takes that bike to the next level. Better climber by a slim margin IMO vs the Ripley, but another level going back down. 
As a side note...I did replace the stock EVOL shock with a 2019 DPX2 and I run a MRP Ribbon Air 140 up front. For an "allrounder" this bike is pretty incredible. I'm a mediocre climber but fairly fast, aggressive descender. I've busted down a ton of DH PR's on this bike since I built it up earlier this year. Although more of a DH charger on paper my Hightower longshocked with a X2 and 160 Lyrik is just not as fast and efficient for my style of riding on typical Front Range terrain vs the Mayhem.(once again backed up by Strava times)
The Hightower is definitely more plush on the DH and will handle the burliest sections of trail better vs the Mayhem. The Mayhem is more firm and efficient and for me I'm able to make up any time gaps in those really burly sections vs the Hightower over the remaining 85-90% of the trail. 
For those of you familiar with Crested Butte riding I was able to hit Teocalli Ridge yesterday and Doctors Park (today) for the first time on the Mayhem. It was my first go at Teocalli but Ive ridden Doctors multiple times on different bikes. Doctors is definitely more technical and steep vs Teocalli and the Mayhem took everything the DH throws at you and it helped me chalk up yet another PR. I really can't say enough about this bike and what the guys at Spot have done. Their customer service (next to maybe Ibis) is also the best I have experienced in my many yrs of mtb.


----------



## rmanalan (Aug 19, 2017)

If you're in the market for a mayhem, today looks like a good day to do it. $1000 off the 6 star build and free shipping. The 6 star build has enve wheels. Still a $6k rig, but totally decked out.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bkz4MS2BDWE/


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Yep great bike, love mine. One thing no one mentions, this has got to be the quietest bike I've ever owned. I've got around 600 miles on mine and not so much as a squeak so far.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

ripn said:


> ......One thing no one mentions, this has got to be the quietest bike I've ever owned. I've got around 600 miles on mine and not so much as a squeak so far.


good call out. Same for me on the Mayhem. My OG Ripley was absolutely the noisiest FS bike I have ever owned. That thing was a creak machine.


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

Ill throw out a vote for the 27.5+ on behalf of my wife since no-one else has. She loves the bigger tires, and feels like it gives her more confidence on off-camber and rocky sections as an intermediate rider. I bought 29er wheels to switch out but they are collecting dust in my garage since I bought the Rollik for myself. She feels like 29 is harder to maneuver and not as fun. Ill admit, I did a ride on the plus tires and had a pretty good time.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have owned the Mayhem since it was released in April 2017. Had 27.5 plus and 29er wheels. Settled in 29 as I prefer the sharpness and accuracy of the 29. 

In regards to the Maybe, it excels in all regards. It is the best all aroundwr out there. Anyone that knows me, knows I have owned a lot of bikes and am one to buy a new one every 6 months or so. Fortunately I can't find anything I would buy. Not that one may be better in one discipline, but I haven't found a better one that can do it all. I ride anything from smooth xc single track to super rocky and rooty single track. We don't have huge jumps nor more that 24" drops. 

I have said over and over.....shock setup, saddle and cockpit setup are key. It's fickle and if you don't have patience, find some. I have a dpx2 custom shock. That was big. 

Many have commented that the living link can he firm or harsh on chattery stuff. Yes but it should be due to the suspension. It's different than you are used to but that is why it pedals and climbs well. Small bumps and deep suspension events are plush. 

Paul at Spot is top notch. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

bogeydog said:


> Paul at Spot is top notch.


Paul is a total hack... kidding, he absolutely rips on the bike. Dude knows what he's talking about when it comes to the Spot lineup, that's for sure.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Do you guys that climb with this bike find yourself less fatigued after a climb vs. previous bikes you have owned?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Do you guys that climb with this bike find yourself less fatigued after a climb vs. previous bikes you have owned?


Not really. Climbing is hard. I am a bit faster for the effort on the Mayhem vs other bikes I've owned...but just a bit.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

so far every 29er i have tried, including Mayhem, i was slower and took more effort to climb than my 650b bike. especially steeper trails. faster on downhills, flats, slightly inclined or rolling terrain.


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in...finally. There were so many bikes I wanted to test ride (Knolly Fugitive, GG Trail Pistol, Bashee Prime...), but availability in Maine is so limited. The Mayhem was at the top of my list from the start and I just kept coming back to it.

Paul and I worked out a killer deal around the July 4th Special and I couldn't be happier with what we came up with;

Large red Mayhem, Five Star build with DPX2 upgrade and 140mm airspring option, 175mm cranks. Should have in a couple of weeks.

I know a few of you are still dialing in the DPX2 shock. I'm 210 ready to ride. Appreciate anyone sharing their successful setups.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

yeti575 said:


> I'm in...finally. There were so many bikes I wanted to test ride (Knolly Fugitive, GG Trail Pistol, Bashee Prime...), but availability in Maine is so limited. The Mayhem was at the top of my list from the start and I just kept coming back to it.
> 
> Paul and I worked out a killer deal around the July 4th Special and I couldn't be happier with what we came up with;
> 
> ...


Congrats! Sounds sweet.
On the DPX2 I'm running psi pretty close to my ready to ride weight of 185. That gives me roughly 27-28% sag. I think Ethan at Maverick threw in a .6 spacer on mine when he installed but need to double check that (he might have modified to a .5 but that could have been for the stock EVOL I had on previously). Fairly aggressive riding style focused more on DH end of equation vs climbing. I think the Living link suspension design requires slightly more rebound damping than Fox would recommend for a given PSI, so keep that in mind when you are setting things up. In my case, Fox recommends starting with 10 clicks from closed for 180-200psi and I'm at 7-8 clicks from closed.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

yeti575 said:


> Large red Mayhem, Five Star build with DPX2 upgrade and 140mm airspring option, 175mm cranks. Should have in a couple of weeks.


Tell me more about this 140mm air spring option. Is this a 140mm rear shock option and if so, what are the geo numbers for it? Thanks!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

Alpenglow said:


> Tell me more about this 140mm air spring option. Is this a 140mm rear shock option and if so, what are the geo numbers for it? Thanks!


I believe he was referring to the 140mm air shaft in the fork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

Alpenglow said:


> Tell me more about this 140mm air spring option. Is this a 140mm rear shock option and if so, what are the geo numbers for it? Thanks!


its a fork air spring


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

cavo said:


> its a fork air spring


Makes sense. I guess I was so used to seeing 140mm forks on the mayhem, that I forgot that 130mm was the standard fork size.


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

Right.
According to Paul, raises the BB 6mm, which was music to my ears. I don't know how many bikes I crossed off my list because of a low BB. I had a Pivot 429 (one model back from the newest version) for a weekend and really liked it except for the constant pedal strikes. For ME, a 13" BB doesn't make sense for the terrain I ride on most.

Again, have to give a big shout out to Paul @ Spot. I was cleaning out my in box yesterday and there had to of been well over a dozen emails he thoughtfully replied to. Spot definitely earned my business.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

Would any of you guys use the Mayhem as a trail/ endurance bike? I read how well it pedals. Would you guys use it in 50 mile races?


----------



## rueger007 (Nov 2, 2007)

Absolutely! I purchased by Mayhem as a quiver killer to include 12 hour races. My XL 6 star build with the Enves and wout pedals is 27.27 pds.


----------



## montananate (Jan 21, 2009)

Damn, wish I took advantage of the 4th of July deal ..... it put the 6-star with Enve's within reach, or as close to in-reach as I am going to get


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

montananate said:


> Damn, wish I took advantage of the 4th of July deal ..... it put the 6-star with Enve's within reach, or as close to in-reach as I am going to get


Give them a call, they might be willing to work with you. Solid folks.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

fiveo said:


> Would any of you guys use the Mayhem as a trail/ endurance bike? I read how well it pedals. Would you guys use it in 50 mile races?


Sure. Plenty of anti-squat, though the frame is a bit heavy. Weight matters, but so does rolling resistance and fatigue reduction, both of which usually get dismissed.

I just got back from a brutal 50 mile race called Suntop near Crystal Mountain Ski Resort in Washington. 50 miles and 10,000 feet of climbing.

The winner, who admittedly is a ripping ex-pro tuning uo for a shot at Breck Epic, rode an Orbea Railon. Nuff said, IMO.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

That is very interesting


----------



## naibda (Apr 30, 2013)

i dont see why not. The bike really does pedal amazingly well. Legit like climbing with a hardtail. If you wan a 22lb bike then get a xc bike. If you want a trail bike that can pedal like an xc bike the mayhem is pretty much it. But like said before its not for weight weenies. dunno if you are gonna get it under 27lbs. But also said in the previous post...doesnt matter a whole lot,just train hard and lose a cpl lbs of fat.


----------



## dgw7000 (Aug 31, 2011)

This is what I just got to replace my Mayham if anyone is interested, as far companies are concerned no comparison Spot all the way!! The Yeti SB100 is the perfect endurance/trail bike for me 24.67 with pedals as shown without dropper post, still waiting for OneUP dropper to arrive. Will be 25.5 with dropper post. Definitely more efficient then the Mayham, but the problem I had with the Mayham was fit, for me too steep seat tube angle but a great bike. My large frame was 7.2 lbs and the Yeti large 5.8lbs. Need more time on the Yeti + dropper post. Yeti is a very capable bike with the pike at 130mm, 100mm rear is plush but very progressive further in travel.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

DGW (or anyone), can you compare how the Mayhem performs (not the fit) compared to the 4.5c? (If I missed it earlier I apologize). I rode the 4.5c this weekend and was amazed at how well it climbed compared to other bikes in its class.

Everyone raves about the Mayhem's climbing, but then Smmokan's review compares the Mayhem to a Hightower (which definitely doesn't pedal as well as the 4.5c). 

And the one bike Smmokan says he can't compare it to is the 4.5. Note: not criticizing...more using his review as a reference point b/c he has more time on the Mayhem than probably anyone.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

FWIW, I said the HT was the closest bike I liked overall to the Mayhem... I do think the Mayhem clearly pedals/climbs better though.

If someone wants to send me a 4.5C, I’d be more than happy to make the comparison.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

smartyiak said:


> DGW (or anyone), can you compare how the Mayhem performs (not the fit) compared to the 4.5c? (If I missed it earlier I apologize). I rode the 4.5c this weekend and was amazed at how well it climbed compared to other bikes in its class.
> 
> Everyone raves about the Mayhem's climbing, but then Smmokan's review compares the Mayhem to a Hightower (which definitely doesn't pedal as well as the 4.5c).
> 
> And the one bike Smmokan says he can't compare it to is the 4.5. Note: not criticizing...more using his review as a reference point b/c he has more time on the Mayhem than probably anyone.


4.5c is probably a good bike but personally, anything with extra double shock like contraption, i steer away.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

smmokan said:


> FWIW, I said the HT was the closest bike I liked overall to the Mayhem... I do think the Mayhem clearly pedals/climbs better though.
> 
> If someone wants to send me a 4.5C, I'd be more than happy to make the comparison.


I gotcha...like I wrote: not criticizing; just using your review as I think it's probably the most extensive and informed reference point.:thumbsup:

I'm just trying to find the "unicorn" for the riding I do...and so far, the 4.5 is pretty rainbowey!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

dgw7000 said:


> This is what I just got to replace my Mayham if anyone is interested, as far companies are concerned no comparison Spot all the way!! The Yeti SB100 is the perfect endurance/trail bike for me 24.67 with pedals as shown without dropper post, still waiting for OneUP dropper to arrive. Will be 25.5 with dropper post. Definitely more efficient then the Mayham, but the problem I had with the Mayham was fit, for me too steep seat tube angle but a great bike. My large frame was 7.2 lbs and the Yeti large 5.8lbs. Need more time on the Yeti + dropper post. Yeti is a very capable bike with the pike at 130mm, 100mm rear is plush but very progressive further in travel.


Nice looking bike.

But how is it more efficient than the Mayhem?

100 mm rear suspension wouldn't work for me. Wonder why Yeti didn't make it 120mm.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

prj71 said:


> 100 mm rear suspension wouldn't work for me. Wonder why Yeti didn't make it 120mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


B/c they already have the 4.5.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

smartyiak said:


> B/c they already have the 4.5.


Yes. And no place to mount the bottle.

Notice how the mount for a bottle cage is the highlight in this review...

https://www.bikemag.com/gear/first-ride-yeti-sb100/


----------



## ShepherdBC (Jun 17, 2017)

Just joined the Spot family, had the maiden ride this morning, what a fantastic bike, I especially enjoyed how un-phased it was by the square edge rocks, massive upgrade from my elderly Giant Trance.

I'm curious if anyone is running a frame-mounted pump, and if so, which? I had a Lezyne something or other, that makes more contact with the downtube than i would like.

(You have to use your imagination to picture Lake Tahoe and Mountains in the background through the haze.)


----------



## MtnBikeKeef (Nov 10, 2011)

ShepherdBC said:


> Just joined the Spot family, had the maiden ride this morning, what a fantastic bike, I especially enjoyed how un-phased it was by the square edge rocks, massive upgrade from my elderly Giant Trance.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone is running a frame-mounted pump, and if so, which? I had a Lezyne something or other, that makes more contact with the downtube than i would like.
> 
> (You have to use your imagination to picture Lake Tahoe and Mountains in the background through the haze.)


I don't have a Mayhem (yet) but I think the pump I have mounted to my Stumpjumper would work great. Crank Brothers Gem Short Frame Pump. Very secure and it's pretty inexpensive.

Glad to hear the Mayhem rides good in Tahoe. Although I ride mostly Auburn, I do try and get up to Truckee/Tahoe as much as possible in the summer. Keep us posted on how it rides those trails.


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

I use the crank brothers pump attached to the underside bottle cage mount, and seems to work great.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

Have any of you guys try to order or have any success getting the touch up paint for the tomato color?? I have been inquiring since June and always being told its on backorder again and again.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

New Owner, fitting issues.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

I got a good deal on a Mayhem 29 build in my frame size and couldn't pass it up, but now I'm having issues with the fit/feel I guess. At first the bike felt great but now I feel like I'm being pushed toward the handle bars and find myself almost being caught over them when hitting turns with speed. I'm on a small frame and 5'5". The dude I bought it from was the same height but preferred going down hill more so he swapped the factory 60mm stem for a 50mm. Would a longer stem help? The handle bars are about 2 cm wider than my last bike too and feel almost unnecessarily wide. I hear everyone talking about how awesome this bike fits but I'm not feeling it just yet. Big upgrade from my fuse 6fattie but I still do feel a lot more comfortable on that and even on other bikes I've demoed recently (hightower, sb5, trail 429) and I'm wondering if buyer's remorse is starting to set in (first time spending big money on a bike). On paper, the bike sounds perfect for my type of riding (flowly, climbs, some quick but not too crazy DH stuff). 

Anyone else near my height and riding a Mayhem? What's your set up like? Sorry for errors. I'm on mobile.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Im 5'6" and on a medium. I was on the fence between a sm or med. Initially talking to Spot i thought small and then after more talking about past fit on different bikes i settled on a medium. Im glad i did. I was on a med Mojo3 that i never liked. That was more how it rode than fit. It could be youre used to riding 27.5. It takes time getting used to fit of the mayhem. I have mine with a 140mm fork, a 40mm stem and 760mm bars with 20mm rise. I also have 10mm spacer under the stem.

Your body proportions may be different than mine. I would stick with it and maybe learn to adjust your riding style a bit - more leaning, less turning if that makes sense. Send me a PM if you have specific questions.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Kennythevamp said:


> I got a good deal on a Mayhem 29 build in my frame size and couldn't pass it up, but now I'm having issues with the fit/feel I guess. At first the bike felt great but now I feel like I'm being pushed toward the handle bars and find myself almost being caught over them when hitting turns with speed. I'm on a small frame and 5'5". The dude I bought it from was the same height but preferred going down hill more so he swapped the factory 60mm stem for a 50mm. Would a longer stem help? The handle bars are about 2 cm wider than my last bike too and feel almost unnecessarily wide. I hear everyone talking about how awesome this bike fits but I'm not feeling it just yet. Big upgrade from my fuse 6fattie but I still do feel a lot more comfortable on that and even on other bikes I've demoed recently (hightower, sb5, trail 429) and I'm wondering if buyer's remorse is starting to set in (first time spending big money on a bike). On paper, the bike sounds perfect for my type of riding (flowly, climbs, some quick but not too crazy DH stuff).
> 
> Anyone else near my height and riding a Mayhem? What's your set up like? Sorry for errors. I'm on mobile.


5-3 on small. 60mm stem. I don't think that I've seen much in the Forum that says this bike is a great fit. What I say and I have been saying is that fitting yourself to the bike is crucial. That means correct seat placement and stem length and bar with Etc. the Steep seat tube angle is going to make it feel like you are more towards the front and more over the bottom bracket then you likely have been in the past. I suggest scooting the seat back some to see what that does to the feel and pedal position. Get your pedal position correct then adjust the stem and handlebar.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks! I'll let you know how everything goes in the next few weeks.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks, I met with a fitter and we're going to do exactly what you said. Comparing the set up and geometry to my other bike as well and working things out. I'll let you know what I end up with for a set up


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

I’m 5’10 1/2 and on a large. I was having fit issues at first also. I kept feeling like I needed more room between me and the bars, so pushed the seat back a few times and nothing got better. Actually worse. I went to a bike fitter and we started with seat to pedal position. I had to move the saddle forward quite a lot, bring it down, and tilt it back slightly from where it was. Now, much more power climbing, no numbness that I was getting, no feeling like I need to push myself back on the saddle. It just works and works well. I went from feeling so-so about my purchase to absolutely loving the bike.
Stick with it, you will make it feel right!


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine's delivering to the house tomorrow. 6', w/34" inseam on a large. I'll share my thoughts on fit once I get a few miles on her. I assume nothing has changed with regards to seat/pedal setup? Knee lined up with axel of pedal... adjust back or forth to taste?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I know a few of you have upgraded the rear shock to the DPX2. Worthwhile? Advantage over the stock DPS?


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Anyone use a good non custom frame bag? Just switched from hardtail and my bag won't work. Would prefer to use a pre made one but open to good custom recommendations.


----------



## ShepherdBC (Jun 17, 2017)

Kennythevamp said:


> Anyone use a good non custom frame bag? Just switched from hardtail and my bag won't work. Would prefer to use a pre made one but open to good custom recommendations.


I have a Blackburn Outpost Corner bag on my large, the fit is good, and it isn't slipping around. Fits a tube, a small first aid kit, multitool and has a bit of space to spare.








(edited to include picture)


----------



## mc1620 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ordered mine with the DPX2. Talked to the Spot guys and they said the difference would be noticeable if you are doing long descents.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

mc1620 said:


> Ordered mine with the DPX2. Talked to the Spot guys and they said the difference would be noticeable if you are doing long descents.


Yeah but it also makes a general difference too.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice, let us know how it feels. What kind of general difference?


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Kennythevamp said:


> Anyone use a good non custom frame bag? Just switched from hardtail and my bag won't work. Would prefer to use a pre made one but open to good custom recommendations.


I had a small custom one made by Greg at Rockgeist out of Asheville, NC. I wanted to stick local with one of the CO framebag makers but everyone was either too busy or didn't seem too interested in making a smaller bag like this one. $68 for a small custom bag is a great deal IMO and it came out perfect. I was able to speciify both the side color and the spine colors of the bag and the fabric used.

https://rockgeist.com/product/medic/

My requirements were that it be as small as possible but be able to fit my cell, Crank Bros multi-tool, Topeak Smartgauge, Lezyne Alloy Drive mini pump, 1 16g CO2, and Lezyne CO2 Control Drive. I definitely wanted a Top Tube (saddle side) bag vs a TT/Headtube version. The one concern with the Top Tube/Seat Tube junction bag is leg rubbing, but Greg uses stiff foam on the sides so it doesn't bow out. I haven't had any issues whatsoever with rubbing.

I carry a tube and lever under the seat with a Backcountry Race Strap.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

That's perfect. Did you email him about a specific color? Looks like it matches perfectly.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone found an insulated water bottle that fits in the medium frame beside the tiny Polar Bottle? I have the 20oz Polar and the 21oz Camelbak and both are a little too big.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Kennythevamp said:


> That's perfect. Did you email him about a specific color? Looks like it matches perfectly.


You need to use the color selector when you order. It looks like he made some changes on the spine color selection drop downs (fewer options now) so if you want something specific I would suggest emailing Greg. I'm sure he can still make one with the red spine if that's what you want. He was super easy to work with and very responsive. My specific order was as follows...

Spine Color:
1000d Cordura Red
Body Color 1:
VX21 Stone Grey


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Hey All,

My wife and I were out in CO on vacation (from Illinois) and stopped in Golden at Spot's location. We both demoed mayhems and are completely sold on them. My wife will likely be getting one in the next few weeks... I'm trying to decide if I should squeeze another year out of my OG Ripley. Of course if money were no issue, I'd call and order one today. 

My wife is coming from a size small Santa Cruz SL 29er (2012). We rode Apex and holy sh*t I've never seen her ride so well in the past 9 years we've been riding together. She completely ripped it! She could not believe how much of a better rider the Mayhem made her. Of course the mayhem is a huge upgrade from her current bike, but it was shocking. I was clearing stuff that I would either never attempt, or attempt and not make on my Ripley. The rear was very stiff on the climb, it did feel like a hard tail... so much so I was thinking it would be very harsh on the descent. This was not the case. They are really on to something with this carbon leaf spring. In addition, this thing was stiff. It just plowed through technical stuff on the descent. 

We demoed the bikes on our last day of being out there (after many days of riding) and we spent the nearly 90% of the 15 hour drive back to Illinois talking about these bikes. 

We met Paul, Steve and Travis at Spot. All great guys. They spent 30 or so minutes getting us setup on the demos and then probably an hour discussing them after our ride.

I have one hang up though, and that's on size. I'm 6'1'' with a 33'' inseam. I demoed the large and it felt great, except I felt a little too forward on the bike? Every time I looked down I'd just think, "wow that front tire is close to me!" When I had the seat down for the descents, it felt great, but when the post was extended it just felt... different? Wouldn't be as big of a deal if I was riding CO trails all the time (climb then descend) but here in the midwest I spend a lot of time on sections of trail which are flatish or have a small grade where I wouldn't necessarily drop the seat to ride. When I took the bike back, Paul pointed out that the seat was rather far forward on the rails (my dumbass should of noticed that), and the stem on the bike I demoed was not the right stem (should of been a bit longer). I got to try a XL rollik in the parking lot just to get the feel, and I'm not sure if I should jump to the XL or not. Spot recommended the L (after saying I was in between sizes and could go either way) because the L would be more playful, but being that I'm about to spend $5k+ I don't want any uncertainties. My Ripley is also a large. Looking back I should of asked if they could swap stems just to try (or not been super giddy about the bike and realize the seat position), but it's too late for that now. 

In summary, the bike felt amazing. Just inspired confidence for both me and my wife. I just need to pick a size (and find some cash  ).

Any thoughts on sizing would be appreciated.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

zeppman said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Any thoughts on sizing would be appreciated.


I'm having the same problem right now--feeling forward. I demoed a small, had to have it--bkg upgrade from my past hardtail. Rode it for an hour and had to have it. Now, I've had it for a month now and I'm having issues. At first, I thought it was switching from 27.5 to 29 but I've I've ridden the other 29ers and I've hadn't had this problem. On climbs the bike feels great and the decents it feels amazing. However, when the seat is up and I'm pedaling I feel like I'm being pushed forward. I want for a fit and my pedal stroke is all right. We pushes the seat back as far as it will go and I'm going to try this out for a few rides. I'm in Western Pennsylvania so maybe the terrain is similar to the Midwest nothing crazy like the Rockies so I spent a lot of time with the saddle raised and I don't want to have to push it down every time I go around a corner. You might want to play around with different stem lengths. The stock model comes with a 60 mm but mine came with a 50mm (I got mine used). I put a 70 on right now and I'm trying that I think 60 might be the way to go for me. 50mm was less leaning forward but more lower back pain on long rides, so maybe 60mm will be a happy medium between Also, you can invert the stem for a negative rise so that's possible too. I really don't want to switch my seatpost out but they do make setback seatposts so you could even sit farther back if you wanted to. I hope you get the bike. Talk to a fitter and see if anyone is familiar with the brand and the type of riding you want to do in your area.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Kennythevamp said:


> I'm having the same problem right now--....


Let me know what you find. What we are both describing is literally my only hang up, and possible issue holding me back (again, aside from money, ha).


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

What fork length are guys running? 
I settled on 140mm fork with 60mm stem and 760mm handlebar on a large. seat is set slightly rewards of centre. I am 5' 11" with 32.5" inseam and long arms. I have had a mayhem for over a year now and had some similar issues at first. It take a few rides to get the fitting and suspension setup right. But once you do there is no going back. This bike will take you to new levels. I have a fox 36 up front and X2 on the rear. It is just over 30lbs right now with 2.6 front and 2.3 rear NN tires. Funny thing is that as the weight has increased with some upgrades over time the bike has gotten more composed and faster. 
My main trail is flow off camber with a lot of short steep up an downs and the bike pedals great, I do use the dropper post a lot on my rides.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Kennythevamp said:


> I'm having the same problem right now--feeling forward. I demoed a small, had to have it--bkg upgrade from my past hardtail. Rode it for an hour and had to have it. Now, I've had it for a month now and I'm having issues. At first, I thought it was switching from 27.5 to 29 but I've I've ridden the other 29ers and I've hadn't had this problem. On climbs the bike feels great and the decents it feels amazing. However, when the seat is up and I'm pedaling I feel like I'm being pushed forward. I want for a fit and my pedal stroke is all right. We pushes the seat back as far as it will go and I'm going to try this out for a few rides. I'm in Western Pennsylvania so maybe the terrain is similar to the Midwest nothing crazy like the Rockies so I spent a lot of time with the saddle raised and I don't want to have to push it down every time I go around a corner. You might want to play around with different stem lengths. The stock model comes with a 60 mm but mine came with a 50mm (I got mine used). I put a 70 on right now and I'm trying that I think 60 might be the way to go for me. 50mm was less leaning forward but more lower back pain on long rides, so maybe 60mm will be a happy medium between Also, you can invert the stem for a negative rise so that's possible too. I really don't want to switch my seatpost out but they do make setback seatposts so you could even sit farther back if you wanted to. I hope you get the bike. Talk to a fitter and see if anyone is familiar with the brand and the type of riding you want to do in your area.


Move seat back

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

voob said:


> What fork length are guys running?


140 fox 34 and fox dps on rear. My handle bars are wider than I'm used to at 770 so I may be cutting those soon. How does the x2 feel? And in regards to fitting the suspension, how different was it than the factory recommendations?


----------



## voob (Jan 14, 2011)

I have tried a fox X2, a CC inline and a DVO Topaz. They all felt good but the X2 was more composed and more coil like then the other two. Better matched to the 36 up front.
I kept lowering the air pressure until I was using all the travel without harsh bottoming. I did add some volume spacers to stay within the sag range. I go more by feel then actual sag. I also lowered the tire pressure to the point before the sidewall collapses on hard side loading.
This has allowed the bike to have better traction over roots and rocks on climbs.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Mayhem owners, what are your thoughts on this bike for flatter/flowy type trails?

(I was thinking) that this bike killed it on the CO front range trail I rode, but am now wondering if it really is a good bike for the flatter terrain I ride 95% of the time in the midwest... 

Appreciate your responses, thanks.


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

I received my bike last week and would like to share some initial thoughts. I'm 6', 34" inseam, 210-15 ready to ride. I purchased a large with 140mm in front and DPX2 in rear.

·	Spot does a great job with regards to packaging. I received a box that was thoroughly trashed and the bike had not a scratch on it.
· I got red and love it. To me the red doesn't photograph well and is much nicer in person. This bike, regardless of color, is borderline stunning to look at...ymmv.
·	Assembly is a snap and most everything, except suspension, is already dialed in.
·	The dropper has got to be one of the smoothest out there (probably aided by the steep seat angle). I need a few more rides, but it may almost be too smooth. Tap the awesome lever and that sucker DROPS! Perhaps adjusting the air pressure might help?
·	The wheels are already set up tubeless..Nice!
·	Spot is generous with the steerer tube. I like my saddle to be at the same height as my bars and was able to achieve this by leaving the stem on top of the provided spacers.
·	Initially, I was concerned when it came to setting up my saddle placement. I had to push the provided saddle all the way back on its rails and I was still approx 3/4" forward to where I wanted to be (note I have 175 cranks). The cockpit felt a touch cramped compared to my Fuel.
·	After a couple of rides I adjusted the seatpost height to taste and put on one of my favorite saddles (20 year old WTB Laser V) that allows the saddle to slide rearward approx. 1/2" more than the stocker. These two adjustment have the saddle right where I want it.
·	Did I mention this thing is gorgeous to look at!!
·	Others have mentioned how quite it is while riding. I totally agree.
·	No pedal strikes...Woowoo!
·	I need more saddle time, but could see trying a 70mm stem to open up the cockpit just a tad more.
·	Again, only a couple of rides in, but this thing absolutely kills it on the climbs while still being plush on the downs. I started with 80 psi in the forks and 220 in the shock and feel this puts me in the ballpark to what I'll eventually settle on.
·	I agree that fit can be concerning. I contacted as many owners as I could and the consensus was a large for someone my size. Probably right, but pushing saddles all the way back and contemplating longer stems has me wishing I had had the opportunity to have test ridden an XL. This, obviously, is one of the pitfalls of consumer direct. 
·	I have no intensions of sending my bike back, but Spot does have a 30 day return policy. 
·	Did I mention this bike is very pleasing to the eye?
·	I've been biking for over 35 years and "think" I know what works best for me. This from someone who used to think a 140mm stem and 24" bars were the hot ticket. This bike is a little different, but I was willing to try something a bit different in hopes that my eyes would be open to something better than what I was used to. Time will tell.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Don't be afraid to try a longer stem. While the Mayhem's reach number is pretty generous, it still has a relatively short 24" top tube. I'm 5'11" and have my saddle about a cm back from centered and am running a 70mm stem. Fits great now, but definitely took some trial and error to get it just right. Pretty common on bikes with steeper seat angles.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I got out with the Spot guys (Tyler, Paul and Connor) yesterday on my home trails here in Eagle to shoot a few photos and show them the goods. I know they won't post anything here, so I thought I'd throw up a couple shots from the morning since they were all riding Mayhems. These guys rip.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

ripn said:


> Don't be afraid to try a longer stem. While the Mayhem's reach number is pretty generous, it still has a relatively short 24" top tube. I'm 5'11" and have my saddle about a cm back from centered and am running a 70mm stem. Fits great now, but definitely took some trial and error to get it just right. Pretty common on bikes with steeper seat angles.


I am the same height and this is almost exactly the same set-up I have.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

The wife and I just put in an order for two Mayhems last night. 1 Small in Red and 1 XL in black. Both 5 star builds. We are so excited! We should have them in ~1.5 weeks. 

Have you guys put anything on your frames to protect the paint? I know it's a MTB and it's going to get beat up, but I'd like to keep the frame looking nice.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

zeppman said:


> The wife and I just put in an order for two Mayhems last night. 1 Small in Red and 1 XL in black. Both 5 star builds. We are so excited! We should have them in ~1.5 weeks.
> 
> Have you guys put anything on your frames to protect the paint? I know it's a MTB and it's going to get beat up, but I'd like to keep the frame looking nice.


Congrats!! I have been using this the last few years https://www.amazon.com/ISC-Racers-Tape-HT2308-Helicopter-OG/dp/B000O65W9Y/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1534345476&sr=8-4&keywords=racers%2Btape&th=1. 2"x30' roll for $35 will do both bikes and have quite a bit left over. If you can find a full frame skin for the bike they are pretty nice but $100 on tape is a bit more than I wanted to pay.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

JasonL said:


> Congrats!! I have been using this the last few years https://www.amazon.com/ISC-Racers-Tape-HT2308-Helicopter-OG/dp/B000O65W9Y/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1534345476&sr=8-4&keywords=racers%2Btape&th=1. 2"x30' roll for $35 will do both bikes and have quite a bit left over. If you can find a full frame skin for the bike they are pretty nice but $100 on tape is a bit more than I wanted to pay.


Awesome, thank you.


----------



## SrtKarter99 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi all,
First post on here. I've pretty much narrowed my search for a new bike down to the mayhem. I won't be able to do a test ride. I read through everything on here. It seems that picking the right size is key. I am just over 5'10". Inseam is just under 32". Would I be correct in going with a large? Thanks.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

SrtKarter99 said:


> Hi all,
> First post on here. I've pretty much narrowed my search for a new bike down to the mayhem. I won't be able to do a test ride. I read through everything on here. It seems that picking the right size is key. I am just over 5'10". Inseam is just under 32". Would I be correct in going with a large? Thanks.


Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

Might be the last ride before Hurricane Lane destroy the trails on the island. Btw its a med and I'm 5'6.5" in case someone is wondering.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fids11 (Jun 6, 2015)

SrtKarter99 said:


> Hi all,
> First post on here. I've pretty much narrowed my search for a new bike down to the mayhem. I won't be able to do a test ride. I read through everything on here. It seems that picking the right size is key. I am just over 5'10". Inseam is just under 32". Would I be correct in going with a large? Thanks.


I am 5'8" with 30" inseam and am on a medium Rollik. The spot bikes have a bit more tight cockpit than some of the other new bikes so I would imagine Large would be perfect for you. The medium fits me perfectly but I've also ridden a large and it didn't feel too big either


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

This may have already been posted, but pretty awesome Labor Day sale going on at Spot. 
https://spotbrand.com/collections/mountain-bikes/products/mayhem-29?variant=35707786828

Considering the new Yeti SB130 is going to be $3800 just for the frame, the 4 Star Mayhem build for $4k is a ridiculous deal.
Noticed the Rollik isn't on sale but the Mayhem is. Wonder if there is an update in the works?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

i have XL mayhem for next few days, that my buddy let me ride while he is gone. i did a ride today, but boy this bike is harsh. i was wandering if somebody could help me set the shock up properly. it has fox dpx2 shock. when i rode the bike today, downhill was really uncomfortable, as it felt really harsh once it got rocky. shock was in open position the whole time, played with rebound but it didnt help much. at the end of the run i found out i used up all the travel even though there were no big hits or drops. i checked the pressure and got 160psi reading (knowing my shock pump, there was probably bit more psi in it). at this point i didnt know what to do, either lower the pressure and blow through travel even more easily or up the pressure and just live with stiff rear. i pumped it up to 185psi, which is roughly my riding weight. this resulted in rear end feeling like a hard tail. i did the same downhill run again, but only thing i solved was that i only went through maybe 85%-90% of travel. again no bigh hits or drops, just rocky descend. my friend mentioned that the bike feels stiff in general, but boy, after demoing ripmo 2 weeks back, this suspension felt really ridiculous. 
also another question for long time 29er owners (i am long time 650b guy), the bike (as well as ripmo)even though i am 6' 3", feels big in general, it felt sluggish on steep rocky technical climbs and was hard to get off the ground. is this typical for all 29ers? on the plus side i liked how it would pick up and carry the speed, but i dont think i am ready to sacrifice speed for fun.
any advice appreciated.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

brankulo said:


> i have XL mayhem for next few days, that my buddy let me ride while he is gone. i did a ride today, but boy this bike is harsh. i was wandering if somebody could help me set the shock up properly. it has fox dpx2 shock. when i rode the bike today, downhill was really uncomfortable, as it felt really harsh once it got rocky. shock was in open position the whole time, played with rebound but it didnt help much. at the end of the run i found out i used up all the travel even though there were no big hits or drops. i checked the pressure and got 160psi reading (knowing my shock pump, there was probably bit more psi in it). at this point i didnt know what to do, either lower the pressure and blow through travel even more easily or up the pressure and just live with stiff rear. i pumped it up to 185psi, which is roughly my riding weight. this resulted in rear end feeling like a hard tail. i did the same downhill run again, but only thing i solved was that i only went through maybe 85%-90% of travel. again no bigh hits or drops, just rocky descend. my friend mentioned that the bike feels stiff in general, but boy, after demoing ripmo 2 weeks back, this suspension felt really ridiculous.
> also another question for long time 29er owners (i am long time 650b guy), the bike (as well as ripmo)even though i am 6' 3", feels big in general, it felt sluggish on steep rocky technical climbs and was hard to get off the ground. is this typical for all 29ers? on the plus side i liked how it would pick up and carry the speed, but i dont think i am ready to sacrifice speed for fun.
> any advice appreciated.


Call Spot

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Spot guys are awesome and should get you figured out real quick - dont hesitate to use the experts with more saddle time on this bike than anyone else!


----------



## intense tc (Nov 4, 2016)

Not Mavics carbon rims but I have a Intense Recluse Elite build and my Intense carbon rear wheel cracked on a ride and of course Intense wont warranty it. So I guess I'm in the same boat as you.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone using 12speed on their mayhem? Does it change how the shock behaves at all?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> Anyone using 12speed on their mayhem? Does it change how the shock behaves at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


All I have ever used. In what way do you expect a change?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

dmo said:


> Anyone using 12speed on their mayhem? Does it change how the shock behaves at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


12 speed here also. Running the DPX2 at the moment. Rides great but I don't think the 11 speed would change anything.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

dmo said:


> Anyone using 12speed on their mayhem? Does it change how the shock behaves at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Are you referring to something other than a 12 speed drivetrain?

Otherwise, I'm not sure why the bike would be different at all between using a 10, 11 or 12-speed cassette. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Does having a bigger chainring contribute to more antisquat or is that not with this design of suspension?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

dmo said:


> Does having a bigger chainring contribute to more antisquat or is that not with this design of suspension?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have eagle and i don't notice or feel any difference whichever cog its on.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Any TALL guys ( > 6’2” with looong) arms riding a Mayhem?

I really like the looks and ride reports are great...but I’ve been going back and forth for over 6mos bc I’m worried about being cramped.

I really dig the long bikes (like the Smuggler), but felt cramped on the 4.5c....and think Pivot should have went even bigger/longer reach on the new Trail429.

I worry that, no matter how it rides, I’ll be uncomfortable....like they need an XXL.

SO: any tall guys digging their Mayhem???


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

I’ve had guys up to 6’6” on our XL Mayhem and no one has ever complained about feeling cramped. It fits the tall guys better than any XL frame we’ve had over the last three years.


----------



## MarbleNY (Jul 3, 2018)

Long time lurker. First post. Just placed my order today! I had asked a question, and got a reply on Sunday (Labor Day weekend) at 7:30pm. Definitely not getting that type of service from big companies!


----------



## MarbleNY (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m not in spots pro delivery network, I’m most likely going to assemble the bike myself. I know my way around a bike well enoug to be confident, but I’ve never built a bike ground up. Is the spot mostly pre assembled? Or should I plan on having to install all the components? I’m mostly concerned about The wheels. Should I expect Tru an tensioned wheels out of the box?


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

MarbleNY said:


> Should I expect Tru an tensioned wheels out of the box?


I don't have personal experience with Spot yet, but assembling a bike from a reputable brand is simple, just keep a torque wrench handy to get proper nm on everything that needs fastening.

Yes, wheels should be ready to rock.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

MarbleNY said:


> I'm not in spots pro delivery network, I'm most likely going to assemble the bike myself. I know my way around a bike well enoug to be confident, but I've never built a bike ground up. Is the spot mostly pre assembled? Or should I plan on having to install all the components? I'm mostly concerned about The wheels. Should I expect Tru an tensioned wheels out of the box?


I received two spot mayhems in the mail on Friday. I had to attach the stem to the fork steerer tube, attach the derailleur, install the wheels, pump up the tires and add my pedals. Took about 30min per bike (Spot really wraps and packs the bike well so it takes a little time to unwrap everything). Derailleur was already tuned, shocks where setup by spot (I tweaked the settings slightly).

Very easy to do yourself.


----------



## MarbleNY (Jul 3, 2018)

zeppman said:


> I received two spot mayhems in the mail on Friday. I had to attach the stem to the fork steerer tube, attach the derailleur, install the wheels, pump up the tires and add my pedals. Took about 30min per bike (Spot really wraps and packs the bike well so it takes a little time to unwrap everything). Derailleur was already tuned, shocks where setup by spot (I tweaked the settings slightly).
> 
> Very easy to do yourself.


Fantastic! Can't wait.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Who here went from the Rollik 557 to a Mayhem? Any compare / contrast observations?

Love my 557 - but my steel 29er hardtail has been a bit of a revelation... kinda thinking if its a Rollik w 29er wheels - and those big wheel beni's - maybe worth a jump. If its a different beast all together? 

Im gonna throw the boys a call to demo - prob next week - but would be keen to gain some seat of pants experience from this forum!

Cheers!


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

smartyiak said:


> Any TALL guys ( > 6'2" with looong) arms riding a Mayhem?
> 
> I really like the looks and ride reports are great...but I've been going back and forth for over 6mos bc I'm worried about being cramped.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm 6'1'' but with long arms and long inseam (don't know arm length but i'm between 34'' and 34.5'' inseam.) I demoed the L mayhem in golden and felt cramped. I bought the XL, and while I only have 4 rides on it, it feels great. I have a 50mm stem on mine, and I think the Mayhem is supposed to come with a 60mm. I'm coming off of a L Ripley with a 80mm stem (which I felt cramped on).


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

zeppman said:


> Hey, I'm 6'1'' but with long arms and long inseam (don't know arm length but i'm between 34'' and 34.5'' inseam.) I demoed the L mayhem in golden and felt cramped. I bought the XL, and while I only have 4 rides on it, it feels great. I have a 50mm stem on mine, and I think the Mayhem is supposed to come with a 60mm. I'm coming off of a L Ripley with a 80mm stem (which I felt cramped on).


Thanks for the info. I demo'd an XL Ripley (whatever stem length is stock) and it felt too small.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

smartyiak said:


> Thanks for the info. I demo'd an XL Ripley (whatever stem length is stock) and it felt too small.


OK, I'd recommend demoing before buying then. With my 50mm stem on the XL mayhem the reach was about the same as a L ripley with an 80mm stem.

As others have stated, it's a bit of a different feel then other bikes given the steep seat tube angle.


----------



## MarbleNY (Jul 3, 2018)

My bike arrived today. Woohoo! I have to give a huge shout out to the spot team. There were some supply issues for some upgrade options (factory 36 and factory dpx2) because of higher than anticipated demand during their Labor Day sale. 

After some back and forth with some alternatives (I’m going to VT next weekend and really wanted the bike in time) they were able to pull a barely used fork and rear shock off a demo (if they didn’t tell me it was from a demo, I wouldn’t have known it wasn’t new. Not a scuff), for a nice discount and send it out yesterday. They were able to next day it to me. So I got a 4 star build, with a factory 36 140mm, and factory dpx2 for $4100. They really want to take care of their customers.

The bike arrived, packs perfectly. Sealant already in the tires. Just had to bolt on the stem to the headset, screw the derailer hanger to the frame, pop on the wheels, inflate the tires and fit the bike/dial in the suspension (still working on this). 

Of course it rained unexpectedly, but I did get out for a few minutes. This is the nicest bike I’ve owned by a long shot, but man... I didn’t realize how peppy a bike could feel. It’s hard for me to explain. But it just feels fast. I’m hoping for some dry weather in the morning!


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new ride MarbleNY. You wouldn't be headed to Kingdom Trails next weekend by chance? Just spent the weekend there and had a fantastic time. PM me if you want specifics on the trails. 

I rode with a local on Saturday that really knew the trail system (my first time there) and we hammered everything pretty hard. Never did I feel that the Mayhem was even close to it's limits. It's been said over and over, but this has to be one of the top climbing bikes out there..... not bad on the downs either!

Again, congrats on the new ride. If you're headed to KT, be sure to park at the Tiki Bar. Tons of riders start their ride from here and the atmosphere is pure mountain biking bliss. Socializing with a cold beverage, or 2, after your ride is highly recommended as well!!


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

*Wheel size recommendations*

There has been some discussion on this thread regarding the 27+ vs 29 setup. I just made the change and thought I'd give my impressions since reading through this helped me make my decision.

I demoed the bike in a 29er setup and loved it, but I purchased the 27+ since it was the only model the LBS had left during a sale a year ago. For the sale price I could pick up a set of 29er wheels and still be money ahead. Turns out I had so much fun on the 27+ that I just rode that for the last year. I was surprised that I would like the 27+ so much be because I hated the setup in other bikes I demoed, particularly the Yeti. The 27+ tires gave me so much more confidence to try lines and drops that I had not ridden before, especially in loose, sketchy conditions. But with the increase speed I was carrying through rock gardens, I started smashing rims. When my original rear Mavic XA Elite 27+ rear wheel needed to be replaced, after reading the comments on here, I decided to give the Santa Cruz Reserve 30 29er's a try and set them up with Minion DHF front and Aggressor 2.3 rear with the Double Down casing (rear only). I wanted a setup that I could bomb through rock gardens without worrying about bending the rim beads like I had been doing with the 27+ setup.

Uphill on Chimney Gulch in Golden (rocky and technical, slightly loose), my Strava times were nearly equal between the two wheel setups. Not surprisingly, I found the 27+ climbed better where traction was a factor and the 29 climbed better where roll over was the limiting factor. I was able to climb some of the more technical rocky sections much easier on the 29 setup. I could just standup and power over things that stopped me on my 27+ setup. But overall, I prefer the 27+ since it just grips and climbs like a tractor over everything but the most technical sections.

Downhill on Enchanted Forest (swoopy fast dirt with roots and rock drops) and Apex Gut (sharp nasty rocks - where I blew up my 27+ setup) it was no comparison. The 29er set-up with the Reserve 30 wheels and DD rear tire blew the 27+ away. I felt like I was on rails carving through the dirt corners on the skinnier, higher pressure DHF/Aggressor combo. On Apex Gut, the higher pressure and better roll-over allowed me to plow through the sharp rocks in a way that I am certain would have destroyed another Mavic rim.

So for me, the 29er set-up with Reserve rims and DHF 2.5/Aggressor 2.3 DD is the ticket I needed to survive the sharp rocks of the Golden area trails I like to ride. Much better roll over and higher pressure = less rim strikes. And given how much better it is at railing corners on tacky dirt, I can't wait to get it to places like Crested Butte.

That being said; however, I love the 27+ setup on this bike too (I'm not sure why I like it on this bike but hated it on other like the Yeti. I'm thinking it has to do the stiffer rear triangle on the Spot. The Yeti plus bike just seemed very vague when cornering and would not hold.) I will be rebuilding my trashed rear wheel and swapping back and forth between the wheel sets. The 27+ is simply more fun when playing around on loose janky trails like Dakota Ridge where I want that extra degree of confidence to send bigger drops with sketchier landings.

If you ride tacky dirt trails mostly, I would get the 29er set-up for the scalpel like precision.

If you ride rocky, technical trails, it is a toss-up. 29er for speed and better roll-over. 27+ for tractor-like climbing and more cushy descending. 29er better on solid trails where roll-over is critical. 27+ better on loose trails where tractions is critical.

If you ride like a hammerhead and bust rims, I would get the 29er. It seems checking tire pressure and adjusting for different conditions is much more critical with the 27+. I would need to run normal pressure on the climb to get the most out of the rubber, but then add air for the descent so I wouldn't get rim strikes. The 29er is more set-it and forget it and not as critical of 1 or 2 psi less than optimal.

If you are just looking for a fun, confidence inspiring bike that will handle anything, but maybe not in the fastest time I would get the 27+ set-up. If you are wanting to tackle sections that you have previously walked, the 27+ set-up is a great option.

Or just get both set-ups, since the bike is made for it.


----------



## rmanalan (Aug 19, 2017)

blutzski said:


> There has been some discussion on this thread regarding the 27+ vs 29 setup. I just made the change and thought I'd give my impressions since reading through this helped me make my decision.
> 
> I demoed the bike in a 29er setup and loved it, but I purchased the 27+ since it was the only model the LBS had left during a sale a year ago. For the sale price I could pick up a set of 29er wheels and still be money ahead. Turns out I had so much fun on the 27+ that I just rode that for the last year. I was surprised that I would like the 27+ so much be because I hated the setup in other bikes I demoed, particularly the Yeti. The 27+ tires gave me so much more confidence to try lines and drops that I had not ridden before, especially in loose, sketchy conditions. But with the increase speed I was carrying through rock gardens, I started smashing rims. When my original rear Mavic XA Elite 27+ rear wheel needed to be replaced, after reading the comments on here, I decided to give the Santa Cruz Reserve 30 29er's a try and set them up with Minion DHF front and Aggressor 2.3 rear with the Double Down casing (rear only). I wanted a setup that I could bomb through rock gardens without worrying about bending the rim beads like I had been doing with the 27+ setup.
> 
> ...


What size plus tires are you running? I wonder if you'd enjoy the Rollik as much? I run 2.6 tires on my Rollik and absolutely love it.


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

rmanalan said:


> What size plus tires are you running? I wonder if you'd enjoy the Rollik as much? I run 2.6 tires on my Rollik and absolutely love it.


I ran it wth the 2.8 Rekon+ that came stock. I haven't ridden the new Rollik 607 yet, but am looking forward to demoing one. I demoed the Rollik 557 and preferred the Mayhem, but the new Rollik looks awesome.


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

rmanalan said:


> What size plus tires are you running? I wonder if you'd enjoy the Rollik as much? I run 2.6 tires on my Rollik and absolutely love it.


Which 2.6 tires are you running? I didn't like the nobby nic on the front it came with, not enough cornering traction. I put on a 2.6 butcher instead which I like a lot better, but definitely isn't a true 2.6 in that rim, maybe 2.4.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

COBenG said:


> Which 2.6 tires are you running? I didn't like the nobby nic on the front it came with, not enough cornering traction. I put on a 2.6 butcher instead which I like a lot better, but definitely isn't a true 2.6 in that rim, maybe 2.4.


I'm running 2.6 and 2.6 Maxxis DHF and DHF 3c. Tons of grip and they don't seem possible to puncture but I'm thinking about going to do something smaller as I'm considering orientating myself toward XC rather than enduro.


----------



## rmanalan (Aug 19, 2017)

COBenG said:


> Which 2.6 tires are you running? I didn't like the nobby nic on the front it came with, not enough cornering traction. I put on a 2.6 butcher instead which I like a lot better, but definitely isn't a true 2.6 in that rim, maybe 2.4.


I'm running Bontrager XR4 2.6 on the front and XR2 2.6 on the back. Liking the combo so far. I get a NICA discount on from Trek hence the Bontrager tires over more traditional Maxxis/Shwalbe, but in all honesty, I really like them... and actually the Bontragers tires are actually manufactured by Maxxis.


----------



## intense tc (Nov 4, 2016)

Just curious as to how long you had to wait for your Mayhem? I'm in northern California and ordered mine 10 day's ago but haven't really anything since. I'm anxious to get it because of all the great reviews I've read and I just broke my Intense Recluse.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

intense tc said:


> Just curious as to how long you had to wait for your Mayhem? I'm in northern California and ordered mine 10 day's ago but haven't really anything since. I'm anxious to get it because of all the great reviews I've read and I just broke my Intense Recluse.


I ordered mine on the 31st. They said at the time probably 2 weeks due to high volume of Labor Day sale orders.

I check my email every 5 minutes for a tracking #, I think that's supposed to help it arrive faster.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm in VA, ordered mine over labor day weekend, it was delivered to VeloFix last Thursday and they just delivered it on Tuesday. I have yet to be able to take it on the trails with all the rain we've been having. I hope you get to ride yours soon!


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

kpicha said:


> I'm in VA, ordered mine over labor day weekend, it was delivered to VeloFix last Thursday and they just delivered it on Tuesday.


Not fair!


----------



## rueger007 (Nov 2, 2007)

smartyiak said:


> Any TALL guys ( > 6'2" with looong) arms riding a Mayhem?
> 
> I really like the looks and ride reports are great...but I've been going back and forth for over 6mos bc I'm worried about being cramped.
> 
> ...


YO I'm 6' 3", long arms (36" sleeve), circus like inseam at 37.5" riding an XL Mayhem that feels shortish in the cockpit compared to other bikes - but I love it! I get your liking of a stretched out cockpit as I have an XL Kona Wozo which is waaay longer cockpit than Mayhem and probably more so than most bikes. BUT, I quickly got used to the shortish feeling Mayhem cockpit and now prefer it over a stretched out one for the following reasons. First it climbs like a beast because of the steep seat tube which is where the shortish feeling comes from yet you quickly find this is such a superior climbing position for power and control. I now hate climbing anything steep on the stretched out Wozo even though it has a steep seat tube too as it does not feel as good. In fact I have tried to shorten the Wozo cockpit as much as possible to more closely replicate the feeling of the Mayhem. Secondly, the Mayhem cockpit is a non-issue descending as on the XL with the 175 dropper you can literally get the seat out of the way and move all over on the bike. When I do want to sit down descending I like how it puts me towards the front wheel so I can easily weight the front wheel and carve instead of that feeling I get from longer cockpits where the front wheel can't seem to get enough weight on it when the dropper seat is in use. The ONLY time I notice what feels to me like a cramped cockpit is on level ground where my hands feel more under me than out in front like on Wozo. As I ride in CO, its mostly up and down with not much flat riding so I really dig the Mayhem geometry. I'm also running a short stem (50mm hope +20 rise) so that tells you I'm not fighting what feels like a shorter cockpit by looking for a longer stem. Would I buy it again. Absolutely. Will you feel cramped? Probably - but you may end up realizing you like it. Best to demo it on the trails you want to ride. Hope this helps ya.


----------



## intense tc (Nov 4, 2016)

Ya I'm a little nervous about it. I waited more then 3 months for my Intense Recluse in a small. After 3 months they were still never able to produce a new one in a small and they ended up finding me a demo bike. I called Spot before I ordered it to make sure they had new smalls in stock and they said they had plenty of them. I'm guessing they are selling a little more then expected so there a little backed up. Patience, patience, patience something I'm not so good at.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

intense tc said:


> Ya I'm a little nervous about it. I waited more then 3 months for my Intense Recluse in a small. After 3 months they were still never able to produce a new one in a small and they ended up finding me a demo bike. I called Spot before I ordered it to make sure they had new smalls in stock and they said they had plenty of them. I'm guessing they are selling a little more then expected so there a little backed up. Patience, patience, patience something I'm not so good at.


Hey, I placed an order, expected to have them in around a week (I may have misunderstood what was communicated to me), but got the bikes in about 2.5 weeks. Great company, good support, fantastic bikes, but due to their size I think sometimes they may struggle when things get busy? Just a guess, not complaining. Remember, I *think* they are company of like 6-8 guys.

Both the wife and I got a Mayhem, and they were well worth the wait. I plan on writing up a little review here shortly after I get a few more rides in, but in short, we love them.


----------



## MarbleNY (Jul 3, 2018)

I got mine prettt quick from Labor Day sale, but they pulled the fork and shock off a demo bike. From what I understand some of the components were on back order. And I’m pretty sure a lot of the components come factory (China) direct so waiting on shipping and customs etc. 

The bike is awesome. I love that they’re a small company. I’d so much rather help smaller business when I can. 

They’re service Is great. It’ll be worth the wait, but they should communicate lead times on the website better. I think it says most bikes Arrive in 4 days which isn’t the case.


----------



## intense tc (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. It's reassuring to get an idea of what to expect. I'll check with them again at the end of next week which will be day 19. Hopefully it will have shipped by then and I wont need to check again. Man it sucks being short. Allot of high end bike companies don't even make Mountain frames in a small.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

What day did you order yours and what color? Maybe the color is the holdup b/c mine is a small, too; matte hot tomato, maybe the gray is low on stock? or maybe there's some part that they're out of. I ordered mine on Aug. 31. and it was shipped a few days, later.They were very communicative with the payment options and shipping info. so, I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## mc1620 (Aug 5, 2018)

I heard there is a backup due to the Labor Day sale and waiting on the Fox 36 forks to come in.

If you are worried, just call or email them. They were always responsive when I was ordering my Mayhem last month.

On another note, has anyone swapped their stock Fox 34 with the new 36? I'm thinking about making the upgrade soon and wondering if I can DIY it or if I should have a shop do it. I've never swapped a fork, but it doesn't look too difficult unless you have to cut the top down.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

mc1620 said:


> I heard there is a backup due to the Labor Day sale and waiting on the Fox 36 forks to come in.
> 
> If you are worried, just call or email them. They were always responsive when I was ordering my Mayhem last month.
> 
> On another note, has anyone swapped their stock Fox 34 with the new 36? I'm thinking about making the upgrade soon and wondering if I can DIY it or if I should have a shop do it. I've never swapped a fork, but it doesn't look too difficult unless you have to cut the top down.


I didn't swap it for the 36, but I put a 140 Pike on mine and I absolutely love it. It's lighter than the Fox 36, and I think the Pike's characteristics are slightly more appropriate for the bike than the big-hit 36. I ride in the Colorado high country primarily (I live in Eagle, and ride all around the state) and I'd much rather have a smooth, progressive fork like the Pike than the Fox 36.

I don't think it necessarily "transformed" the bike, but it definitely made it more fun and added to the capabilities. The Mayhem was already a kick-ass bike, but now it's even more so.


----------



## mc1620 (Aug 5, 2018)

smmokan said:


> I didn't swap it for the 36, but I put a 140 Pike on mine and I absolutely love it. It's lighter than the Fox 36, and I think the Pike's characteristics are slightly more appropriate for the bike than the big-hit 36. I ride in the Colorado high country primarily (I live in Eagle, and ride all around the state) and I'd much rather have a smooth, progressive fork like the Pike than the Fox 36.
> 
> I don't think it necessarily "transformed" the bike, but it definitely made it more fun and added to the capabilities. The Mayhem was already a kick-ass bike, but now it's even more so.


I ride high country and front range also.

How easy was it to swap out the for the Pike? Did you install yourself?


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep, super easy. You’ll have to pull the crown race off the Fox and put it on the new fork, but that’s about it. It took 15 minutes.


----------



## intense tc (Nov 4, 2016)

Yaaahooo. Got word it shipped today. Hope to have it by the end of the week.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

intense tc said:


> Yaaahooo. Got word it shipped today. Hope to have it by the end of the week.


That's great!! I finally got to ride mine yesterday and you'll love it! Especially climbing!!


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

So my wife and I have owned our Mayhems for about 3 weeks now and I figured I'd write up a little review, as I had appreciated what other rider's thoughts were previous to buying these bikes. 

I'm coming off a 2013 Ripley (size large, with 130mm pike) and my wife is coming off a 2012 SC Superlight 29er (size small). I first heard of the Mayhem off this thread a few months back, and had the chance to demo the Mayhems from Spot's facility in Golden while we were in Colorado on vacation in August. We live about an hour north of Chicago. 

Before demoing these bikes, I really had no intention of getting a new bike. Our vacation to Colorado was centered around mountain biking, and finding a new bike for my wife. Spot was our last stop on our "demo tour" before heading back home. 

Setting up a demo time was easy, and the Spot guys really took their time making sure the bikes were set up right for us. They recommended we ride the Apex trail in Golden which is just a few minutes from their office. 

Well the test ride had us sold. By the time we had gotten to the top of Apex before heading down the echanted forest trail, my wife goes, "no wonder they demo these for free, they sell themselves!" That was before we even got to descend on the bikes...

So here's my summary of the bike. (To me) the bike is extremely stiff, especially the rear. My ripley felt like a wet noodle when I would really push it in turns and going down hill. I know since 2013 Ibis has made some changes so I can't compare it to the 2018 ripley. It's also firmer. When I first got on it and started to climb, it really didn't feel like the rear end of the bike was moving, yet it kept traction. Climbing is better on this bike then anything else I've tried. Going down is even better. It's stable, confidence inspiring, and took on everything with out issue, and feels in general that it will not struggle with anything that I would actually ride. Basically I've become the weak link, not the bike. Before the demo, I had ridden Apex before and it was challenging. The Mayhem felt like cheating. 

My one very minor complaint is that the Mayhem is not as "playful" as the Ripley, but that's to be expected. The Ripley is shorter, lighter and has a steeper heat tube angle, but to me there are more cons with that and I'll happily give up a little of the playfulness. The mayhem wants to barrel down hill while the ripley is a little more finicky in what lines you pick. However because of this, I'm finding myself picking harder, rougher/challenging lines back on my home trails with the mayhem. As someone said in this thread (can't find it now), the mayhem just does a better job at what the ripley does in climbing and descents. 

The frame construction seems to be high quality. I went with black and my wife went with red. Both colors are great. They have a protective material on the bottom of the down tube near the BB, and other places on the rear triangle to protect from the chain. We added 3M automotive tape in key areas for further protection.

We went with the 5 star build, however our bikes came with Fox 36s with the 140mm upgrade. Not sure why Spot gave us 36s but I'm not complaining  Really like the fork. Haven't decided if I like it more than my old Pike, but it's good. 

The Revive post is awesome. Hands down better than my old KS LEV. The build in bleed lever is genius. The post actuates so much easier than my KS, and returns quicker. Spot's choice on this post was a good one.

The Stans wheels with Neo hubs seem fine. The hubs are louder compared to my DTSwiss 350s, for what it's worth. I seem to be developing some strange noise, possibly from the spokes when I really put some force on my cranks, but it's minor. Not sure if that's due to the wheels or drive train, but it sounds like a spoke. I did ride the Enve wheels when I demoed and they were stiffer, but I couldn't justify the cost (and riding around with something that says "ENVE")... sorry, hope I don't offend anyone with that comment. The Nobby Nics are good enough, better than what I expected. Enough grip for me that I won't change them out until they are worn. 

In my opinion the sram guide brakes are not as good as shimano. Just my opinion, and not meant to be a knock on Spot. I just feel like I have to pull so much harder on the Srams to get the same braking force as I did on my 2013 shimano XT brakes. The rotors just don't look as cool as the "ice" rotors too  The Sram brakes work, and if you're not picky you probably will be happy with them (or even if you are picky), but in my opinion I prefer shimano.

The 5 star build comes with eagle x01 derailleur and shifter, but NOT the x01 cassette (I think it's the GX?) Somewhat disappointed with that when I realized it, but again, that's my personal preference. My Ripley had a full X01 11 speed that I added to it in 2015 and that system just shifted and sounded so much better. I don't know if it's the gx cassette, or just going from 11 speeds to 12, but I'm not too crazy about the shifting and sound. It works, and having that huge cog in the back is very nice, but unless the chain is super clean it sounds like something is off in the back. I recently ordered the sram b-gap tool and will check the b-gap when it arrives. The shift from the 9/10/11 cog going up to an easier gear is not as smooth as I expected. On a frame that is nearly silent (especially compared to a creaking 2013 ripley) hearing a bit of what sounds like chain grind is slightly annoying. Again, this is extremely picky of me, I know, but just thought I'd point that out. 

Overall, we are both extremely happy with our new bikes. It was definitely a larger jump up for my wife, but even for me, coming from the ripley, I was super impressed.. so much so that I went from "my ibis is great, I don't need a new bike" to "must have!" The bikes are just fun, and Spot is really on to something with their living link system. To me it's superior to anything I've tried from the bigger, well known brands. I'm faster with this bike on my local trails than I was on my Ripley. My trails are what you'd expect for midwest riding. I can only assume I'd be faster on most trails vs the ripley. 

I'm not a professional reviewer, so sorry if I missed something. I'd be happy to answer any questions, so just let me know!

Oh, and I should note: I ended up buying a XL even though I demoed a L. The large just felt little cramped. Spot was great in spending a lot of time on the phone with me after demoing (when I got home) in going through sizing questions, and actually having me provide certain measurements off my old bike. We settled on the XL and I'm glad I did. I'm a hair over 6' 1'', with a 34'' inseam. My arms are long.

Edited to add: the Ripley was and still is a fantastic bike. It was my first "really nice" bike and ibis is also a fantastic company with great service. I was planning on eventually replacing my v1 og with another newer Ripley or ripmo until I tried the mayhem.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

Got mine today! 5* with x01 cassette upgrade. Got it pretty much ready to roll.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

The Mayhem continues to be the most popular bike on our Chasing Epic trips... here are a few shots from last weekend in Crested Butte:


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

zeppman said:


> ....GREAT REVIEW.....


Are the Mayhem's now coming with the carbon upper link standard?

:thumbsup:


----------



## ebiagi (May 18, 2006)

I just joined the SPOT family, as a proud owner of a Large Mayhem. I got the 4* build, and originally ordered the upgrades to the DPX2 and Fox36. However, I worked with the guys when they were short on parts due to the Labor Day sale, and ended up getting my own fork (MRP Ribbon currently at 140mm) and they put on a Performance Elite DPX2 instead of the factory one. This actually keeps the entire bike blacked out, and looks great in my opinion. I also threw on a set of Enve M60/40 HVs that were on mega sale. I put Maxxis Rekon 2.4s front and back. 
The bike weighs in sub 30lbs.

I did quite a bit of research before settling on this bike. Rode quite a few bikes, and really felt like most of them were too much for the type of riding that I do. What comes down, must go up first... and I have never had a problem with descending. Yeti SB5.5 and the Santa Cruz Hightower LT both felt very sluggish to me climbing. I liked the Intense Primer quite a bit for climbing, but didn't think it handled the descents well. I am coming off of a Giant Trance X 29er (I know this was an ugly bike, but I had it blinged out with full XTR, Factory suspension, etc., and has truly been a great trail bike for me through the years) Anyway, I pulled the trigger on the Mayhem sight unseen based on reviews like this, so I figured I'd add my thoughts to the mix.

First impression: The bike felt weird. This is not uncommon based on other posts. The steep seat tube really makes the reach feel very short, or at least shorter than a bike with a slacker seat tube and same top tube length. I've been making micro adjustments such as sliding saddle back in the rails, dropped stem 5mm, etc., but honestly, now that I have a little over 100 miles on it, it feels really good. I think that first impression has as much to do with what you are used to, as it does the geometry of this bike.

Climbing: as everyone states, this thing climbs great. No question, getting out of the saddle and hammering on the pedals results in quick and direct power transfer. It is pretty awesome. I also have noticed that the front end stays very planted on steep climbs. I'm sure this has to do with the STA, but it really doesn't wander much at all. I am not, however, getting PRs on all of my climbs as others have stated. I am not sure if I am used to 175mm cranks, and this has 170mm cranks, but I am not a fast cadence climber, I'd rather push a bigger gear and get more out of each pedal stroke. Does anyone think 5mm crank length would really make that much difference?

Descending: It rolls downhill very nicely. This thing is not a bruiser, but much more of a carver. It likes to have fun, and is as playful a 29er as I have ridden. It initiates turns nicely, and now that I feel like I have the suspension dialed (mostly) it handles speed very well. No complaints here, but somehow still not hitting my PRs! I expect this will happen in due time, so I'm not going to stress over it! lol

Suspension: This is the tricky part. I have read countless posts about how hard it is to get the suspension dialed in, and I will agree it is a process. I really feel like the MRP ribbon up front is a great option for anyone looking at a new fork. I have made some minor adjustments, but overall it feels great using their recommended settings. Using the 85% of weight method on the rear as recommended, the shock was blowing through most of the travel without hitting any major jumps or bumps. I checked, and the shock already has the .6 volume spacer. I have the LSC at 2 clicks from open. I upped the pressure to 90% of weight, and it is still using most of the travel, but feels pretty good to me now. I also have the rebound set pretty slow. Maybe it doesn't matter how much travel it is using, as long as I am not bottoming out? I guess it boils down to what type of suspension you are after in a bike. I do not feel like this is a plush bike by any means as I have it set. It does smooth out chatter, and handles jumps nicely, but it does allow you to feel the trail. I personally think this is a good thing.

Other things: I took off the Vans grips, they are way to thin for my liking. I also upgraded the rear brake rotor to 180mm. I am not thrilled with the Guide R brakes, but they are growing on me. I am probably going to still play a little bit with bar height, stem length, stack, but I am having fun on the bike as is, and these things are becoming less of a priority as I get more used to the bike. Crank length is the only other thing I might toy with... eventually

Overall, I was happy with my experience with the SPOT guys, and I feel like they are putting out a great product. With the exception of a couple minor things, their spec (even with the 4* kit) is really a great value for the dollar. See SPOT post to MTBR. See SPOT ride!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ebiagi said:


> I just joined the SPOT family, as a proud owner of a Large Mayhem. I got the 4* build, and originally ordered the upgrades to the DPX2 and Fox36. However, I worked with the guys when they were short on parts due to the Labor Day sale, and ended up getting my own fork (MRP Ribbon currently at 140mm) and they put on a Performance Elite DPX2 instead of the factory one. This actually keeps the entire bike blacked out, and looks great in my opinion. I also threw on a set of Enve M60/40 HVs that were on mega sale. I put Maxxis Rekon 2.4s front and back.
> The bike weighs in sub 30lbs.
> 
> I did quite a bit of research before settling on this bike. Rode quite a few bikes, and really felt like most of them were too much for the type of riding that I do. What comes down, must go up first... and I have never had a problem with descending. Yeti SB5.5 and the Santa Cruz Hightower LT both felt very sluggish to me climbing. I liked the Intense Primer quite a bit for climbing, but didn't think it handled the descents well. I am coming off of a Giant Trance X 29er (I know this was an ugly bike, but I had it blinged out with full XTR, Factory suspension, etc., and has truly been a great trail bike for me through the years) Anyway, I pulled the trigger on the Mayhem sight unseen based on reviews like this, so I figured I'd add my thoughts to the mix.
> ...


Nice and complete write-up.

As far as setup of the bars and stem, that will figure itself out Iver time. It's a preference thing and a feel thing. Yes the STA feels strange at first, but it will subside. I would work to get comfortable with the saddle position first, then work on the front. These steep seat tube angles are really designed to help when climbing, but they aren't perfect for flat pedaling. You will find a setting somewhere in the middle. You know you have when you are settled in the seat and not moving much between inclines.

Sounds like you have the shock close. The suspension is digressive I think. Small bunp will be good. Pedal and mid will be firm and maybe feel harsher than you are used to. It is designed so you can hammer when pedaling, but does have some of the feedback over chattery stuff. Bigger hits will be plush. It's almost off feeling. I wouldn't overdo the pressure. Find the sump pump you like and adjust the deep compression with a spacer. The guys at Spot can help you.

Can't comment on your PR times....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I’m sure someone who is running a DPX2 will chime in, but pretty sure the 85% of weight is specific to the stock DPS shock. Seem to recall most are running the DPX with quite a bit more pressure.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ripn said:


> I'm sure someone who is running a DPX2 will chime in, but pretty sure the 85% of weight is specific to the stock DPS shock. Seem to recall most are running the DPX with quite a bit more pressure.


Yes you are right. I forgot about that. I have the dpx2 and I think about 110% but don't exactly remember.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

On the DPX2 - I weigh 200 (210ish in gear) and have been happy @ 200 psi, 4 clicks out from full closed on rebound, compression full open 95% of time… I’ll dial in one click if I’m in something really chunky.

Curious as to what shock tune others are getting with their DPX2. Mine is DMFY, which Fox shows as the 2019 shock for the Rollik. DCSS seems to be the tune Fox shows for the Mayhem. I’ve asked Spot for clarification, but I’m not getting any response (sadly, kind of a theme for me post purchase).

I’m happy with the performance of the shock as it’s plusher than I had envisioned, but with Spot’s recent mixing and matching of components to get bikes to their owners, one wonders if this explains the multiple set ups that owners have been dealing with.


----------



## ebiagi (May 18, 2006)

Thanks, everyone for all of the feedback! It sounds like I should try bumping up the pressure in my DPX2 - I'll report back after my next ride to see what that does for the ride. As far as the tune on my shock goes, it is DJR3. 

Fox reports this as: 2018, FLOAT DPX2, P-Se, A, 3pos-Adj Evol LV, Spot Brand, Rollik, 7.875, 2.25, 0.6 Spacer, CM, RM, Rezi A F M, Standard Logo

The DMFY code is: 2019, FLOAT DPX2, F-S, K, 3pos-Adj, Evol LV, Spot Brand, Rollik, 7.875, 2.25, 0.6 Spacer, CM, DRM, Rezi A F M, Orange Logo

As long as there weren't any major changes between model years, the difference (other than one being Performance Elite and the other being Factory) is the Digressive Rebound Medium (DRM) vs just Rebound Medium (RM). I wonder if the digressive rebound really has that much of an impact on ride quality? 

I would agree, that there is a bunch of mixing and matching going on, so until we get the magic decoder ring, all we can do is keep riding and experimenting, right?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I've been thinking about upgrading to a DPX2 so I emailed Spot to enquire about shock tunes. They said the custom tune is the best (obviously) but just about any tune with medium rebound and compression tuning will work fine.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

ripn said:


> I've been thinking about upgrading to a DPX2 so I emailed Spot to enquire about shock tunes. They said the custom tune is the best (obviously) but just about any tune with medium rebound and compression tuning will work fine.


For what it's worth, I didn't find a DPX2 to positively change the behavior of the bike at all. I actually prefer the Mayhem with the "stock" DPS Evol. To me, the bike felt livelier and more responsive with the DPS.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

smmokan said:


> For what it's worth, I didn't find a DPX2 to positively change the behavior of the bike at all. I actually prefer the Mayhem with the "stock" DPS Evol. To me, the bike felt livelier and more responsive with the DPS.


That's interesting. I don't hate the DPS, (I have the Performance version) just finding it gets a little overwhelmed on higher speed successive hits. Thought the extra oil volume might help with that. Also wouldn't mind having the adjustable low speed compression. That said, don't want to lose the poppy, playful nature of the bike.

As far as suspension setup, I would agree it tends to be more finicky than on other bikes I've owned. A couple of psi either way can make a pretty substantial difference in suspension feel. Too much and it feels almost locked out. With the firm mid stroke support offered by the leaf spring, if you run too little you will be deep into that and actually lose some of the suppleness off the top. I'm about 190lbs geared up to ride with a full camelbak. 85% puts me at about 162 psi. I've experimented with pressures 5 psi higher and lower and found right at 160 seems to be the sweet spot for me. It's worth spending the extra time to fiddle with pressure to find the right setup for your riding style/terrain.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ripn said:


> That's interesting. I don't hate the DPS, (I have the Performance version) just finding it gets a little overwhelmed on higher speed successive hits. Thought the extra oil volume might help with that. Also wouldn't mind having the adjustable low speed compression. That said, don't want to lose the poppy, playful nature of the bike.
> 
> As far as suspension setup, I would agree it tends to be more finicky than on other bikes I've owned. A couple of psi either way can make a pretty substantial difference in suspension feel. Too much and it feels almost locked out. With the firm mid stroke support offered by the leaf spring, if you run too little you will be deep into that and actually lose some of the suppleness off the top. I'm about 190lbs geared up to ride with a full camelbak. 85% puts me at about 162 psi. I've experimented with pressures 5 psi higher and lower and found right at 160 seems to be the sweet spot for me. It's worth spending the extra time to fiddle with pressure to find the right setup for your riding style/terrain.


In my case, the DPX2 was much better. Superior all around.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I just got back from my first mountain bike trip with the Mayhem over the weekend. A buddy and I went to Brown County State Park in Indiana (some of the best riding in the midwest, although I know it doesn't compare to what some of you lucky guys get to ride out in the Rockies or west coast). 

The bike was, as expected, a blast to ride. It climbed and descended amazingly well, and handled the twists and turns you expect from midwest riding very well. I had a ton of fun. We make the trip to this trail system once a year, and this year I was able to clear things I haven't been able to int he past, and overall felt a lot faster (and not as tired at the end of the rides). It was also fun talking to guys who've never seen a Mayhem. 

However, after 3 days of 5ish hour rides, I've got the following questions for you other Mayhem owners.

1) the ODI Van grips. Are these "thinner" than standard grips? My hands seemed to get a lot more fatigued and am considering throwing some different grips on the bike. My previous bike had the lizard skin Peaty grips. However the hand fatigue may come down to a different issue... the brakes.

2) I don't know if there is something off with my SRAM Guide brakes or this is just... how they are? They are extremely spongy. Well I'm not sure if spongy is the right word but my problem is I really have to pull them hard to get the bike to stop. In fact the levers practically hit the grips (and my other fingers) for me to get the same kind of force my shimano XT brakes would provide. Is there a way to adjust this? I've tried playing with the contact adjustment, which seemed to do little. I realize I can really dial out the reach adjustment to help with this, but then the levers are so far away from the bars that it just gets more and more difficult to grab with my index finger (which probably factors into my hand fatigue). Basically the sram lever has to move a lot more compared to the shimano brakes to provide the same amount of stopping force. Any tips to make these... more "shimano like" in feel... without buying shimanos? I've thought maybe a bleed is needed, but I don't even think I have more than 30 hours on these brakes yet. 

3) The eagle drive train is very noisy, and I don't know how to fix it. The limits are fine, the indexing seems on, the bike shifts great across the entire range, up and down. I bought the sram b-gap tool, and had my buddy who's about the same weight sit on the bike while adjusting it. I've cleaned the chain, cassette, jockey wheels, chain ring, and lubed it with rock and roll yellow lube. I don't have reason to believe the hanger is bent as shifting is fine (and I haven't crashed or done anything that I'm aware of to bend the hanger). Even after all of this, the chain just sounds like it is grinding a bit. I understand it won't be silent when riding, but compared to my previous 1x11 x01, this setup is noisy. Minor problem I know, but on a near brand new drive train I expected better. Anyone else run into this?

Anyway, minor component issues on an otherwise solid bike. Thanks in advanced for any suggestions.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

zeppman said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I just got back from my first mountain bike trip with the Mayhem over the weekend. A buddy and I went to Brown County State Park in Indiana (some of the best riding in the midwest, although I know it doesn't compare to what some of you lucky guys get to ride out in the Rockies or west coast).
> 
> ...


1) grips are a personal thing. If you want to stick with lock-ons the Deity Knuckledusters are the most comfortable that I found. I still prefer Red Monkey or ESI silicone for everything.

2) I agree 100% on the Guides, had multiple sets on different bike. I just couldn't get use to the feel and always felt like i had to pull way harder to get equal stopping power to my XT's, which lead to hand fatigue on long descents.

3) Don't have eagle on my Mayhem, but on my last two bikes I did and it was almost eerie how silent the drivetrain was. Double check hi/low limits and derailleur hanger to start. If your not using an eagle chain ring it might add a little noise but I can't imagine it would be all that much.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

zeppman said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> 3) The eagle drive train is very noisy, and I don't know how to fix it. The limits are fine, the indexing seems on, the bike shifts great across the entire range, up and down. I bought the sram b-gap tool, and had my buddy who's about the same weight sit on the bike while adjusting it. I've cleaned the chain, cassette, jockey wheels, chain ring, and lubed it with rock and roll yellow lube. I don't have reason to believe the hanger is bent as shifting is fine (and I haven't crashed or done anything that I'm aware of to bend the hanger). Even after all of this, the chain just sounds like it is grinding a bit. I understand it won't be silent when riding, but compared to my previous 1x11 x01, this setup is noisy. Minor problem I know, but on a near brand new drive train I expected better. Anyone else run into this?


So it appears it was not the drive train after all. Per Spot's recommendation, I removed, cleaned and re-greased the cassette and free hub body. I also decided to remove the RD, and hanger, and cleaned them up and put a light coating of grease where the hanger makes contact to the frame. This appears to have fixed the problem.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Just approaching 1000 miles on my Mayhem since I purchased it this spring and figure its time for a full review.

About me:
40 something suburban dad. 5’11” about 190lbs with a full camelback and ready to ride. Been riding mountain bikes since the early 90’s. I’m in Northern California (Sacramento area) so rides encompass everything from smooth rolling xc style trails near my house, to rocky, steep, technical terrain around Tahoe and the Sierra. I typically ride 3-4 days a week year round. 
Riding style is moderately aggressive on trials I know well, but typically end up middle of the pack both up and downhill.

Previous bikes: 
I’ve owned or demoed most current suspension designs on the market. Prefer the feel of DW link bikes over VPP’s and horst links. Most recent bike was an OG Ibis Ripley that I loved, but wanted something a little burlier. 

The Mayhem: 
4 star build with the Fox 36 upgrade. Added my carbon Roval Fattie 29er wheels from my Ripley, a Race Face carbon handlebar and installed some X01 carbon cranks I had from a previous bike. Initially wasn’t very happy with the performance of the Fox 36 so added a new 150mm air spring with a Vorsprung Luftkappe installed. Haven’t weighed it recently but believe its around 29lbs. 

As others have mentioned initial setup took some time. This is my first bike with such a steep seat tube so it felt pretty weird at first. Played around with seat position and stems and settled on a 70mm stem and the seat a few mm back from centered. Feels great now. 

The suspension also took some trial and error. I started with Spots recommendation for my DPS at 85% of my riding weight and experimented from there. When it comes to rear suspension I’m typically a set it and forget it kind of rider. That said, I did find the Living Link on the Mayhem was far more sensitive to small changes in pressure than other bikes I’ve owned. A couple of psi either way was noticeable, even to me. A little too much and it gets REALLY firm. If you err on the softer side, the bike will sag into the firm mid stroke and lose the suppleness off the top. In the end I settled just slightly under Spots recommended pressure for my weight which seems to hit the sweet spot.

I’ve been around mountain biking long enough not to buy into the “climbs like a hardtail, descends like a DH bike” marketing BS that accompanies every new bike release. That said, this bike gets closer than most others. When the shock is set up correctly, the suspension has good small bump compliance, a very firm pedaling platform and a pretty plush bottom. 

Uphill the bike just motors. Obviously you’ll never mistake it for a 24lbs xc bike, but for what it is, it does great on smoother climbs. Where the bike really excels however, is on technical, ledgy stuff. The kind of trails that require a front wheel lift and some body english. The rear end just doesn’t get hung up. If you can keep pedaling, it will keep going. I’ve read some reviews that complain about a lack of traction on loose climbs. While it might not be quite as good as some horst link bikes I’ve ridden, it hasn’t been an issue for me and it’s at least as good as my old Ripley.

On the downs, it just rips. The frame is very stiff laterally and the bike will go where you point it. The firm mid stroke in the suspension gives a nice platform to push off when jumping and popping out of corners. If you prefer to hang off the back and plow though stuff there are better bikes out there for that. Riding with an aggressive, active style is what this bike calls for. Instead of plowing through a rock garden, it would rather pop of the first rock and fly over the rest.

Other notes:
The red paint has been impressively durable. Outside of a few scuffs the bike looks nearly new. It also has to be the quietest bike I’ve ever owned. Even after a thousand miles of hard riding in every possible weather condition, not so much as a squeak out of the frame.

Downsides:
The frame is not light. My large frame was a bit over 7lbs. Many other bikes in this category are a half to a full pound lighter. I wouldn’t want to trade the frame stiffness for a few ounces, but think Spot could do better. 
For a bike with such a steep seat tube the top tube could be longer. 24” is pretty conservative on bikes with “normal” seat angles but add a couple of degrees and the top tube feels short. Would love to see at least another .5".
Speaking of length…a 19” seat tube is pretty old school. I had to downsize to a 125mm dropper post to make it work.

Overall the Mayhem is a damn fine bike. Climbs well, descends well, has a stiff, good looking frame and an innovative suspension design. Lots of great bikes on the market these days and this Spot is among the best.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

ripn said:


> Just approaching 1000 miles on my Mayhem since I purchased it this spring and figure its time for a full review...........


Excellent review and I couldn't agree more with everything you said across the board, top to bottom. I love my Mayhem so much it's now my only full squish bike. I just sold my Hightower this past week. With the 140 Ribbon out front and the DPX2 in the rear it's the perfect CO trail smasher. The one place I did prefer the Hightower to the Mayhem was the bike park. The park really isn't the Mayhem's strong suit, but then again it was never intended to be that type of bike anyway. For me the only bike out there right now that I would consider replacing the Mayhem with is a Ripmo. Mainly because I'm going down to a one quiver full susp bike and the Ripmo would be better suited for those park days and I've always loved the way Ibis bikes ride (great allrounders exactly like the Mayhem). Hopefully there is a Mayhem LT on the horizon that would solve the bike park issue!


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

smmokan said:


> For what it's worth, I didn't find a DPX2 to positively change the behavior of the bike at all. I actually prefer the Mayhem with the "stock" DPS Evol. To me, the bike felt livelier and more responsive with the DPS.


same here. i dont own mayhem but had one borrowed for 2 weeks and did several demos from spot. last demo had dpx2 and 140mm fox 36. i didnt like the setup. it just felt too sluggish. but of course its is 29er so everything 29 feels that way when ridden after my hd3.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

MSH said:


> Excellent review and I couldn't agree more with everything you said across the board, top to bottom. I love my Mayhem so much it's now my only full squish bike. I just sold my Hightower this past week. With the 140 Ribbon out front and the DPX2 in the rear it's the perfect CO trail smasher. The one place I did prefer the Hightower to the Mayhem was the bike park. The park really isn't the Mayhem's strong suit, but then again it was never intended to be that type of bike anyway. For me the only bike out there right now that I would consider replacing the Mayhem with is a Ripmo. Mainly because I'm going down to a one quiver full susp bike and the Ripmo would be better suited for those park days and I've always loved the way Ibis bikes ride (great allrounders exactly like the Mayhem). Hopefully there is a Mayhem LT on the horizon that would solve the bike park issue!


 I actually inquired with Spot on the chance of a longer travel Mayhem. They didn't tell me much (obviously) but sounds like something like that may be in the works. Have to say a 150 or 160mm 29er Living Link bike makes me feel a little weak in the knees.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Also wanted to add I have also spent some time (couple hundred miles) with the Mayhem in 27.5+ mode as well. While 29er wheels are faster and I generally prefer them, the plus setup on this bike is stupid fun. So much traction!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Ive had my Mayhem about a year now. I have it set up with a 140mm pike and a X2 shock. I started out with 27.5+ wheels but really ended up preferring 29er wheels and kept it that way. I love my Mayhem. It climbs very well and descends great too. Super stiff too. I feel super comfortable on this bike.

Anyway, with the recent release of the SB130 has anyone had an opportunity to try one? I used to own a yeti (SB95) that I sold recently becuase i just wanted to ride my Mayhem all the time. I cant imagine the Mayhem gives up much if anything at all to the current Yetis unless youve always wanted a turqoise bike. I still have my Yeti sweatshirt and gear bag but Ill stick with my Tomato Red (cool color btw) Mayhem.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

If anyone's interested, our demo Mayhems are for sale... I'll be posting more info next week when I'm back in town. We have one medium and two larges:

Large Red: 5-star build w/ Flow MK3 wheels, $3500


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

Anyone have frame weight data on the Spot Mayhem and/or Rollik 607? 

I'm looking to build up a large sized frame with 27.5+ wheels for technical, rocky trails here in Arizona. I like the sound of 6" travel on the Rollik and it also sounds like it's a bit more playful and snappy than the Mayhem. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

Bluegill said:


> Anyone have frame weight data on the Spot Mayhem and/or Rollik 607?
> 
> I'm looking to build up a large sized frame with 27.5+ wheels for technical, rocky trails here in Arizona. I like the sound of 6" travel on the Rollik and it also sounds like it's a bit more playful and snappy than the Mayhem. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


I'm in AZ also. Can I ask why 27.5+? I bought a Ibis Mojo 3 last year thinking it would be the ticket for the loose and rocky stuff here, and just couldn't get along with it. It's not a plus thing because I had a Trek Stache (29+) for close to a year and it was one of the best bikes I have ever ridden. I haven't ridden a Rollik. The mayhem with 29s does everything better than 27.5+ did in my experience. Rollik might be a touch more playful but definitely not as snappy as the Mayhem. I still think the Mayhem is the best pedaling bike I have ever ridden, better than DW and the VP bikes. Hope that helps a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmanalan (Aug 19, 2017)

My size L Rollik 607 frame is a portly 7+ lbs. I read somewhere that the Rollik and Mayhem share the same front triangle, but haven't confirmed it. If that's true the Mayhem probably weighs about the same.


Bluegill said:


> Anyone have frame weight data on the Spot Mayhem and/or Rollik 607?
> 
> I'm looking to build up a large sized frame with 27.5+ wheels for technical, rocky trails here in Arizona. I like the sound of 6" travel on the Rollik and it also sounds like it's a bit more playful and snappy than the Mayhem. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

My Large red Mayhem was a bit over 7lbs. I'd imagine the Rollik would be in the same ballpark.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

ripn said:


> My Large red Mayhem was a bit over 7lbs. I'd imagine the Rollik would be in the same ballpark.


Large Red Mayhem w/ dropper housing already installed when I picked up from Spot = 3324g on my gram scale (w/ DPS Evol, axle, seat collar). So if you subtract a bit for dropper housing you are at ~7.25lbs for the frame. I added a DPX2 not long after which adds another 200 grams-ish. So you are at roughly 7.65 lbs if you opt for the DPX2.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow, that's a heavy frame....especially for 130mm travel. I've been looking at Intense frames as well and the Primer comes in at only 6 lbs. Even the 165mm Tracer comes in at only 6 lbs.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

JasonL said:


> I'm in AZ also. Can I ask why 27.5+? I bought a Ibis Mojo 3 last year thinking it would be the ticket for the loose and rocky stuff here, and just couldn't get along with it. It's not a plus thing because I had a Trek Stache (29+) for close to a year and it was one of the best bikes I have ever ridden. I haven't ridden a Rollik. The mayhem with 29s does everything better than 27.5+ did in my experience. Rollik might be a touch more playful but definitely not as snappy as the Mayhem. I still think the Mayhem is the best pedaling bike I have ever ridden, better than DW and the VP bikes. Hope that helps a little.


I would like to try bigger tires (2.5, 2.6, maybe even 2.8) with the my logic being that bigger tires, more tread, more cushion will help with traction (particularly climbing) and rolling over rocky obstacles.

I've just gotten back into mountain biking after a good 10+ years out of the scene. I've spent this year building up my relic 1998 Cannondale Super V 26er with all new components and I'm really enjoying the ride. I like light weight and responsive handling so very slack HT angles and long wheelbase 29's might not be for me. I figure 27.5 might be a good next step. I'm also become a bit of a weight weenie and I really don't like the idea of 10+ lb wheels & tires. I'm also not eager to spend big $$$ on carbon wheels that I'll probably break on the rocks. Right now my Stan's MK3 Arch 26" wheels with tubes, XT hubs, XTR discs, and 2.2 Continental Race Kings weigh in at about 9 lbs. I've just converted the rear to tubeless and saved over 150g right there with very judicious use of sealant. Will convert the front to tubeless and then re-weigh everything. So far I've dropped my Super V a bit over 5 lbs from 31.x to 25.x lbs and it's made a huge difference. Today I'll be putting on some titanium bolts that I've recently picked up (the weight weenie stuff can be addicting).

All that being said, these Spot frames are very interesting. I just wish they were a good pound lighter as a starting point. My Super V bare frame with the Headshok HT bearings weighs in at 2860g or 6.31 lbs with no shock, plus another half pound with my Fox Float rear shock.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

The frames for Spot maybe heavier than some others you dont notice it. In fact the bike climbs like a rocket. It is also super stiff and doesnt get knocked off lines. I would take the Mayhem over other bikes ive owned recently. Unless youre racing XC then get a 100mm bike

Evil Insurgent
Yeti SB95
Ibis Mojo3
Orbea Rallon
Pivot Mach 429 SL
Trek Fuel EX
Trek Stache

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

dmo said:


> The frames for Spot maybe heavier than some others you dont notice it. In fact the bike climbs like a rocket. It is also super stiff and doesnt get knocked off lines. I would take the Mayhem over other bikes ive owned recently. Unless youre racing XC then get a 100mm bike


This seems to be the general opinion of this bike. It's definitely on my radar now.


----------



## Mitsu808 (Jun 27, 2017)

My old aluminum Stumpy weighs 31 lbs and my Mayhem tad over 30 .But under me, Mayhem feels alot lighter.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Loving my mayhem. I've got a rollik 607 as well, and they're both a blast. Depending on the trail, I'll reach for one over the other.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bo-T7VeHqDk/


----------



## mappy (Jun 15, 2007)

I am now thinking for my riding style and where i ride...lots of loamy, redwood covered trails...that the mayhem would be a good fit. I was assuming i'd be a medium...i'm 5'9" with a 30 inch inseam....seems like i'd be borderline between medium and large?


----------



## mappy (Jun 15, 2007)

my current bike is a 2016 trek fuel 9.8 29er....i'm looking for somehting that is more confidence inspiring on steep downhills. and i actually am not super impressed witht the way the trek climbs, it wanders a lot. it obviously could be technique, but it seems that the steeper seat anlge and slacker head angle will improve the ups and downs?
I'd likely go with the 140 36 up front....


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

mappy said:


> my current bike is a 2016 trek fuel 9.8 29er....i'm looking for somehting that is more confidence inspiring on steep downhills. and i actually am not super impressed witht the way the trek climbs, it wanders a lot. it obviously could be technique, but it seems that the steeper seat anlge and slacker head angle will improve the ups and downs?
> I'd likely go with the 140 36 up front....


I had a 2016 Fuel also. The Mayhem out climbs and descends that bike by a good margin. That being said my 16 Fuel 9.9 was still one of my favorite bikes. I have a 140 34 on my Mayhem and I does really well going down, the 36 probably makes it even more confident inspiring.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

A slacker head angle will cause more wander when climbing, but help on the downhills. In my opinion, nothing climbs better than a mayhem.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I recently got an Orbea Rallon and with a 65.5 head angle climbs pretty damn well. Almost as good as the Mayhem. Ill stick with the mayhem if i just want to keep motoring. The Rallon is more of a play bike

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## suspectsean (Apr 9, 2012)

dmo said:


> The frames for Spot maybe heavier than some others you dont notice it. In fact the bike climbs like a rocket. It is also super stiff and doesnt get knocked off lines. I would take the Mayhem over other bikes ive owned recently. Unless youre racing XC then get a 100mm bik
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


hoping to test drive one soon, dont mind the extra weight if climbing is rocket like


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

For what it's worth, i like the mayhem a lot more than the hightower. Its easier for me to manual, bunny hop, and slash corners. I prefer the way it climbs too. To me, the hightower just felt a little dead and glued to the ground. The mayhem feels lighter on its feet than a hightower to me


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

sixstringsteve said:


> For what it's worth, i like the mayhem a lot more than the hightower. Its easier for me to manual, bunny hop, and slash corners. I prefer the way it climbs too. To me, tge hightower just felt a little dead and glued to the ground. The mayhem feels lighter on ots feet than a hightower to me


Absolutely agree with this. Demoed both the Hightower and the LT. Felt pretty "meh" about both of them. Not bad bikes, and lots of people love them, but not the right bikes for me.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

smmokan said:


> If anyone's interested, our demo Mayhems are for sale... I'll be posting more info next week when I'm back in town. We have one medium and two larges:
> 
> Large Red: 5-star build w/ Flow MK3 wheels, $3500


Update... all that's left is one large 5-Star build. It's in awesome shape with only a few small, light scratches.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

That's a smmokan deal! Haha, i couldnt resist. But seriously, that is a good deal.


----------



## miike (Nov 3, 2018)

Hey guys. What is your opinion on sizing? I demo'ed a XL Mayhem at Outerbike because they didn't have a L and it felt surprisingly great. I am 6'1", 215lbs and have owned 3 Specialized size L and A Cannondale Habit and Trigger in Large and they always felt perfect sizing. I know that I am between sizes, but typically like the greater control that I get with being on the smaller side of that middle. But, with the steeper seat angle and finicky cockpit setup that I have been reading about here, I was wondering if Mayhem owners had some thoughts / opinions. I have been riding for 25+ years and fairly ride agressive.

Thanks!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I hope i can help. Im in the same boat, but between a small and a medium. In my opinion, specialized sizes run small (a medium fits like a small in other brands, etc.).

I have a small rollik and a medium mayhem (same front triangle between the rollik and the mayhe.) Both are totally rideable to me, but i think i prefer the medium. They both feel greatx and the small one is a bit easirr to throw around and change directions, but the medium charges a little bit harder. I typically dont recommend sizing up on bikes, but these bikes are really balanced. While larger bikes are more stable for plowing and high speeds, they often lose a lot of playfulness to me (except in this case).

Here's what I've learned. Lowering the bars on a bike makes them feel even smaller. I swapped a firk on my rollik and it had a short steer tube, so i cant run any spacers ubder the stem. This made the front triangle feel way shorter. Ive gotten used to it, and i can whip it around super easily, but i liked the feel of taller bars before. Also, even though we all love short stems now, running a 50-60mm stem on my small isnt a bad thing 

As long as the xl didnt feel cumbersome, hard to change directions, hard to jump, etc., i say go for it (and i typically never reckmmend sizing up, but it works in this case). Im not sure about the reach differences betwren a L and an XL, but medium and small are vlose enough that i cN gst close with a stem swap.

Was there anything you didn't like about how the XL felt? Do you tend tonkeepmyour wheels on the geound as much as possible, or do you want to manual, jump, and hop around as much as possible?

For me the larger frame hits manicured junos better, but the smaller frame is easier to get airborne on little natural roots and rocks. The smaller is also easier to bunny hop and manual (but that could be due to the nature of the rollik vs mayhem)

For the record, i ride a size med specialized, a size small bronson, and a small pivot. Hope this helps.


----------



## miike (Nov 3, 2018)

sixstringsteve said:


> Was there anything you didn't like about how the XL felt? Do you tend tonkeepmyour wheels on the geound as much as possible, or do you want to manual, jump, and hop around as much as possible?


Thanks Steve. Outerbike is so many bikes in 3 days, and I actually hadn't even heard of Spot. I grabbed it when I didn't get a Yeti that I wanted and just rode. I was really surprised at how well it rode, even on the XL. I do wish that I would have rode the L also, and have a feeling that it would have been Spot on (ignore the accidental, lame pun), but the only thing that has be wondering is that if I get a Mayhem, I want to get a set of wide 27.5 wheels to have a spare set of 2.8-3.0 tires for when I ride more loose and burly stuff, like Moab. I know that the bike would drop down a tad as I lose just a little wheel diameter on that, and wonder if while running 27.5+ wheels, the Large would feel too small. Maybe it would be super playful and fun. I know on my local trails, most are faster, hardpacked single track that the 29er would eat up.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Funny you say that. I had the same experience at outerbike Moab a year ago. I couldnt get the evil i wanted, and spot had some plus mayhems sitting around so i took one out. It ended up blowing my mind and being my favorite bike of outerbike, by a long shot.

I made a quick review video of it here on that day.






For the past month I've been riding a 6 star mayhem exclusively and i will release a more in-depth video review soon.

The mayhem and rollik are the best bikes ive ever ridden.

Regarding qheel size, I prefer the plus tires in moab and arizona, and the 29ers in california and the PNW. The plus tires aren't quite as fast, but they're super fun, and they take the edge off the square edge rocks. For moab's bigger trails like ahab, pirtal, whole enchilada, etc. I would rather have the plus tires.

Personally, the 27.5+ vs 29 feels almost identical to me size wise. Your wheelbase is the same, and the only difference is 1/3-1/2" closer to the ground. It wont change the reach feel. So, if a large 29er felt good, a large 27.5+ would feel good too.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

miike said:


> Hey guys. What is your opinion on sizing? I demo'ed a XL Mayhem at Outerbike because they didn't have a L and it felt surprisingly great. I am 6'1", 215lbs and have owned 3 Specialized size L and A Cannondale Habit and Trigger in Large and they always felt perfect sizing. I know that I am between sizes, but typically like the greater control that I get with being on the smaller side of that middle. But, with the steeper seat angle and finicky cockpit setup that I have been reading about here, I was wondering if Mayhem owners had some thoughts / opinions. I have been riding for 25+ years and fairly ride agressive.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm 5'11" on a large Mayhem and it fits well. If I were your size I'd probably opt for the XL. With the steep seat angle the Mayhem feels shorter than other bikes with a similar top tube length. Wouldn't hurt to drop Spot an email and ask their opinion. I've found them to be pretty responsive to questions.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep in mind that the steep seat angle really only affects how it feels when you're seated. When you're standing up, going downhill, you often notice the longer reach/wheelbase.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

sixstringsteve said:


> Keep in mind that the steep seat angle really only affects how it feels when you're seated. When you're standing up, going downhill, you often notice the longer reach/wheelbase.


I disagree.

With a shorter stem and dropper posts I dont notice it. I'm 5'6" on a med Mayhem with a 40mm stem and 760mm bars. When i drop the seat I dont notice the reach. I can move my body around to shift my weight either forward or back. I recently got a Orbea Rallon, again in med, and use a 35mm stem due its reach being a touch longer than the mayhem. I dont have a problem with that bike either and it is a long bike. Ill take the added stability of the longer wb over the small disadvantage to manueverabilty.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

ripn said:


> I'm 5'11" on a large Mayhem and it fits well. If I were your size I'd probably opt for the XL. With the steep seat angle the Mayhem feels shorter than other bikes with a similar top tube length. Wouldn't hurt to drop Spot an email and ask their opinion. I've found them to be pretty responsive to questions.


I will have to agree, I am also 5'11" and I riding on a large mayhem. I thought it might be too big for me but with the newer style of geometries being used in the trail bike arena these days this is the perfect size for. I rode a medium and after that I felt really cramped with my legs and where the handle bar was at.

Coming from a more XC riding back ground, I found this bike climbs amazingly well. You do feel some of the weight on the climbs (I'm coming from XC bikes) but the bike design with the carbon leaf spring design, really helps you up. Then on the down hills this thing is a beast! I love the 34 fox factory fork! Great trail bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Thats fine, to each their own.

Reach measurements are measured from the bb. So as the SA gets steeper, the bars get closer to you, without changing the reach measurement at all.

When seated with a steep sa, i can ride a bike with 425-450 reach, but when standing, anything over 435 is too long. So i try to get a feel for the reach of a bike when standing more than when seated.

The steeper the seat angle, the more i feel the difference in reach when seated vs standing.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

miike said:


> Hey guys. What is your opinion on sizing? I demo'ed a XL Mayhem at Outerbike because they didn't have a L and it felt surprisingly great. I am 6'1", 215lbs and have owned 3 Specialized size L and A Cannondale Habit and Trigger in Large and they always felt perfect sizing. I know that I am between sizes, but typically like the greater control that I get with being on the smaller side of that middle. But, with the steeper seat angle and finicky cockpit setup that I have been reading about here, I was wondering if Mayhem owners had some thoughts / opinions. I have been riding for 25+ years and fairly ride agressive.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey, I'm also 6' 1''. Demoed a L in Golden from Spot's facility and ended up getting an XL. Couldn't be happier. I went with a slightly shorter stem than what they offer, and it was very similar to my size L Ibis Ripley which had a 80mm stem. To me (as others have said) the steep seat tube angle made the bike feel a little smaller than expected. You can review my earlier posts (Aug/Sept of this year). Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

sixstringsteve said:


> Keep in mind that the steep seat angle really only affects how it feels when you're seated. When you're standing up, going downhill, you often notice the longer reach/wheelbase.


I'd agree with that. My comments about the bike feeling short were in reference to seated pedaling. Depending on where and how your ride, the saddle to bar measurement can be a more important fit metric than reach.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm 6', 34" inseam, went with a large. Rode both XL and L at Outerbike Crested Butte. 

I did have concerns that on the long downhills at Evolution bike park in CB that I was hanging off the edge of the saddle more than other bikes (which is what led me to try the XL), but even the XL had that problem, but just a bit less so.

Pulled the trigger on the L and popped it's cherry in Moab a couple weeks ago and realized on the long drive home it had never crossed my mind that the bike was too small.


----------



## miike (Nov 3, 2018)

relder said:


> I'm 6', 34" inseam, went with a large. Rode both XL and L at Outerbike Crested Butte.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the L and popped it's cherry in Moab a couple weeks ago and realized on the long drive home it had never crossed my mind that the bike was too small.


Thanks Relder. Looks like we both were at Outerbike in CB. Thanks to everyone for chiming in on the sizing. There is one difference that I found specifically between deciding between a L and XL, vs. M and L, etc. The XL is designed with an extra 8mm of chainstay length. Coming from a 27.5 and very short chainstays, 420mm, I am used (and like) how that rides. The Mayhem is a 29er and has longer chainstays, so I expect it to be less playful, but have read a lot of comments about "somehow" the Mayhem does it. Either way, if I am really between sizes, I't rather solve slight cockpit cramping with seat position and stem length (adjustable), than a longer frame


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, i forgot the xl has longer chainstays. If you like 420 chainstays (i do too), id go for the L.

The mayhem is way more playful than a bike with 440mm chainstays should be, but its still not nearly as playful as something with 420 or even 430mm (in my opinion). I have pretty short legs (28" inseam) and im super sensitive to chainstay length. If you dont bunny hop or manual a lit, tge 440 chainstays are great.

Personally, if i could get a mayhem with 420-430 chainstays, it would be a dream.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Something new from Spot:


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome. Looks a lot like the ibis yoke. I love adjustability and options.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Im plenty happy with my Mayhem but wondering if anyone has ridden the Yeti SB130 and compare. Looks nice but the Spot ticks all the boxes for me right now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

The SB130 ticks all the boxes too:

- Overpriced
- Linkage issues the company won't address (see Yeti forum)
- Sh*tty customer service


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

smmokan said:


> The SB130 ticks all the boxes too:
> 
> - Overpriced
> - Linkage issues the company won't address (see Yeti forum)
> - Sh*tty customer service


Ya, im sticking with Spot. Just wondered if anyone here ridden one?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

smmokan said:


> The SB130 ticks all the boxes too:
> 
> - Overpriced
> - Linkage issues the company won't address (see Yeti forum)
> - Sh*tty customer service


To be fair even Spot had some issues initially dealing with some issues in the past. But like all good companies that stepped up and handled it well. I'm sure Yeti will too.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

From talking to my friends who have ridden an sb130, it sounds like it's a lot longer, and a bit less snappy and spirited. They all sized down since the yetis are so long. One of my friends has an sb100 and he likes the sb100 and the sb150, but not the sb130. He said the sb130 was kinda stuck in the middle: ok at a lot if stuff but not great at anything. It wasnt capable enough to be a hard hititng enduro bike, but wasn't sporty enough to be super fun on the mellow stuff.

That same buddy fell in love with the sb150, but he said it was a little less poppy with the float x2 in the rear. He said he would like to swap it for a dpx2 to regain a most progressive rear feel.

I know there are people out there who like their sb130s though. It seems quite different from the mayhem. I hope to demo one soon, just so i have a frame of reference.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

smmokan said:


> The SB130 ticks all the boxes too:
> 
> - Overpriced
> - Linkage issues the company won't address (see Yeti forum)
> - Sh*tty customer service


That pretty much sums it up. Really like the way Yeti's ride (almost bought a 5.5 last year) but their customer service is notoriously bad. If I am going to drop multiple thousands of dollars on a mountain bike, I'm going to give it to companies like Spot or Ibis that I know will have my back if something goes wrong.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

wooly88 said:


> But like all good companies that stepped up and handled it well. I'm sure Yeti will too.


Yeti has had years of opportunity but they continue to be the worst. It's clear they don't give a ****.


----------



## wooly88 (Sep 1, 2009)

smmokan said:


> Yeti has had years of opportunity but they continue to be the worst. It's clear they don't give a ****.


Could be that I have a great shop but I've had 4 yetis over the last 4 years. Two had minor issues including the sb100 SI link and one paint issue. Both were handled quickly.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I just buttoned up my Spot Mayhem Review. Hopefully this helps those who haven't had a chance to ride one before.

Part 1:


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Part 2 (including my thoughts on how it compares to a rollik 607)


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

What a fun bike!


----------



## ebiagi (May 18, 2006)

Thanks, Steve for such great reviews of the bike! I think your comments and descriptions of how this bike rides will be helpful to many others considering this bike.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you for the great review. I own both the Rollik 607 and Mayhem and I agree with everything you have said. Both bikes are excellent and its hard to decide which one to ride some days!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I know what you mean! There's a lot of overlap between the two bikes, but they each have their own flavor. If I had both, I'd struggle to decide which to ride most days too.

I think I'd probably end up reaching for the mayhem for the mellower rides, or when I'm riding with my buddies who have 29ers. I have a tough time keeping up with my buddies whem I'm on the rollik, but I can definitely keep up with them when I'm on the mayhem.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

I agree. the Mayhem is a faster bike for sure on the more green-blue type trails. I have found it will handle the chunky tech rides but the Rollik is the bomb in that stuff. Its a great problem to have trying to decide. I did ride my Mayhem in a couple of Endurance races this year. Its not an xc bike like you mentioned but it climbs so well I still had a blast. If they release an xc bike with the Living Link I think they will have lots of people jumping ship. Thanks again. I enjoy your reviews.


----------



## Five0 (Mar 26, 2018)

Excellent review! I have been eying this bike to replace my Jet 9 RDO 120mm bike as a do all trail/ endurance race bike. I especially appreciated the compassions to other bikes. The Jet is most comparable to the Ripley. I also took a lot away from the location and trail comparisons. 

You seem to confirm what others have said about the suspension riding harsh. Your explanation made me understand it completely. 
Thanks! Again. Excellent video and review!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks. It's always a challenge to put into words what a bike feels like, especially since we all have different techniques on different terrain.

I wouldnt describe the Mayhem's suspension as harsh, especially on the descents. It just sits higher in its travel on climbs than most bikes with a horst link or dw link design. It feels a lot like a switch infinity or a vpp on the climbs, only it doesnt get hung up on bumps. Rather than pushing the tire down into the terrain on climbs, it wants to propel you forward and accelerate you. Traction has never been a problem, but other suspension designs are more active and squishy on the climbs and really push the rear tire down into the ground. Some people like that, some people don't. I feel like the mayhem has way more traction than a hardtail, but it's not as squishy as a specialized or scott.

I suppose some people would call that harsh, but it feels more supportive and efficient than harsh to me. It doesnt beat me up and it doesn't lose traction, but it isnt super squishy uphill either. Lots of people want different things in the way their bike rides. I tend to prefer an efficient design that sprints well under power. This bike sprints so well.

On climbs it's a lot like a yeti sb5+ on the ups, but way more plush on the downs. I dont consider the switch infinity suspension "harsh" on the climbs, but I do on the descents. I suppose some people would describe a switch infinity or living link suspension as "harsh", especially if they're used to a design that bobs a lot. I feel like the yetis are harsh on the descents, but not the climbs. The mayhem doesn't feel harsh on the descents to me, unless I have too much pressure in the tires.

I feel like the ripley is more harsh than the mayhem, but even then I wouldn't describe the ripley as "harsh". Also, the geometry of the ripley was more twitchy for me at speed than the mayhem. Some people may like that. The ripley felt like a trail bike with strong XC hertiage, where the Mayhem feels like a trail bike with AM heritage. The ripley felt large, and like I was sitting on top a bit. The ripley was sporty, but I didn't quite fefel like I was in total control. The bike told me where it wanted to be a bit of the time. The mayhem feelt way more composed at speed, and I felt like I was in control, not the bike. It felit like a trail bike on the climbs, but an all mtn bike on the downs. It wouldn't be my first choice for enduros; there just isn't enough suspension out back for super hard-hitting riding at speed. For almost all the trails I ride, the Mayhem would be my choice

Compared to a tallboy, I feel like the mayhem has more climbing traction, more acceleration, and is smoother on the descents.



On the downs the mayhem feels just like a dw link to me (similar to a switchblade, or a more progressive mojo 3). For Nothern California, Oregon, or a lot of trails back east, this would be my main bike. I just wish it had that short rear end so I could play a little more.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I wouldn’t call the Mayhem “harsh” either. I’d say it’s firm, but compliant.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have talked about how the Mayhem does so many things well. Your review is very accurate. I can see how the feel of the bike can be a little polarizing to people. The bike has a high level of anti squat. It's difficult to explain how the living link works, but it there are articles out there that explain how it lengthens (firms up) and then relaxes. This provides the great pedal platform, but also creates a spot of harshness if you will when hit bumps at this moment. If the bump is large enough, it gets passed this point and the bike feels softer. When climbing tech stuff, this is more like a hardtail feels. You are essentially lifting you and the bike up and over the rocks and roots. It's feels very efficient, but it is taking over long distances or repetititve obstacles. With Yeti's SI, the rear will move a bit when climbing, which doesn't require you to lift you and the bike up and over to the same degree. Its a hard concept to explain and I am sure someone can do it better. Over long rides with a long of techy climbing, I do feel the increased fatigue of the constant "lifting." I have a new Yeti too. Over the same trail, I feel less fatigue with the Yeti. 

Similar things are going on with successive chattery type impacts. If they are not big enough to get past this firm point, it feels harsh. Add one bigger compressing and it feels smooth. 

In my opinion, the bike is awesome. I ride east coast singletrack with tons of roots, rock gardens and punchy and moderate climbs. The techy stuff can be in any situation. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

bogeydog said:


> I have talked about how the Mayhem does so many things well. Your review is very accurate. I can see how the feel of the bike can be a little polarizing to people. The bike has a high level of anti squat. It's difficult to explain how the living link works, but it there are articles out there that explain how it lengthens (firms up) and then relaxes. This provides the great pedal platform, but also creates a spot of harshness if you will when hit bumps at this moment. If the bump is large enough, it gets passed this point and the bike feels softer. When climbing tech stuff, this is more like a hardtail feels. You are essentially lifting you and the bike up and over the rocks and roots. It's feels very efficient, but it is taking over long distances or repetititve obstacles. With Yeti's SI, the rear will move a bit when climbing, which doesn't require you to lift you and the bike up and over to the same degree. Its a hard concept to explain and I am sure someone can do it better. Over long rides with a long of techy climbing, I do feel the increased fatigue of the constant "lifting." I have a new Yeti too. Over the same trail, I feel less fatigue with the Yeti.
> 
> Similar things are going on with successive chattery type impacts. If they are not big enough to get past this firm point, it feels harsh. Add one bigger compressing and it feels smooth.
> 
> ...


this the most honest and to the point assessment of the bike feel. i totally agree. demoed this bike (and rollik) several times (spot is 5 min from my house) and had my friends mayhem for over a week, plus talking to spot guys i got pretty good feel about how the bike handles. demoed 36 140mm front/ dpx2 rear setup as well, but after demo i thought i liked the stock setup quite a bit more.
at the end, I ended up with different bike though, as neither mayhem nor rollick did feel like the right weapon for me.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

brankulo said:


> ...at the end, I ended up with different bike though, as neither mayhem nor rollick did feel like the right weapon for me.


Which way did you go?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the video review Steve!

I'm looking at a 29er to compliment my HD4, for longer rides and even shorter rides that don't involve lots of pacnw gnar where a smaller more playful bike shines. 

I'm looking at the Following MB, Ripley and only recently the Mayhem came onto my radar. I also came from riding BMX bikes as a kid and like to pop off stuff, manuals, rip corners, etc. It SOUNDED from your review that it didn't have as much fun factor as something like the Following, but makes up for it on climbing. True statement?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

kosmo said:


> Which way did you go?


i ended up building HD3.


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

smmokan said:


> The SB130 ticks all the boxes too:
> 
> - Overpriced
> - Linkage issues the company won't address (see Yeti forum)
> - Sh*tty customer service


But, but you get to be part of the "Tribe"!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

big_slacker said:


> Thanks for the video review Steve!
> 
> I'm looking at a 29er to compliment my HD4, for longer rides and even shorter rides that don't involve lots of pacnw gnar where a smaller more playful bike shines.
> 
> I'm looking at the Following MB, Ripley and only recently the Mayhem came onto my radar. I also came from riding BMX bikes as a kid and like to pop off stuff, manuals, rip corners, etc. It SOUNDED from your review that it didn't have as much fun factor as something like the Following, but makes up for it on climbing. True statement?


100% true. You understood my experience to a tee.

The main reason I didn't find the mayhem super playful is the long chainstay. If you're tall enough to manual a 440 chainstay well, you'll be golden. I'm not.

I have a 415mm chainstay on my chameleon and it's my favorite bike for manuals and turns. Alll I have to do is think "I want to manual this", and I can float that front wheel a long ways. I don't have to yank up on the bars, I don't have to shift my weight massive ammounts, I just do it.

I have a 430mm chainstay on my rollik, and it's not as good as the chameleon for manuals, but it's still decent, and I can maintain them pretty well. 430 is pretty much considered "short" for most AM/Enduro bikes these days. For reference, I feel like the HD4 manuals a bit better than the rollik.

The 440 of the mayhem is a struggle for me to hold that balance point. However, a good buddy of mine (who is an incredible rider with a BMX background) is 6' tall and he can maual my mayhem for 200+ feet with no issues. Maybe I just suck at manuals. Maybe my leg length has something to do with it. Maybe he's just amazing and he can manual anything.

My legs are only 28" long. That makes it REALLY tough to get my hips behind the rear axle on a 440mm chainstay. I only have so much leg to extend to get my hips back. I struggle to manual the Mayhem well. I can manual it about 15 feet, but it takes considerable effort for me, and I have to really lift the front wheel high to get at that balance point. And my butt rubs the tire from time to time (short legs and all).

If you can manual a hightower or a yeti sb4.5/5.5, then you'll be able to manual this just fine. I find all of those bikes difficult to manual.

Apart from manuals and bunny-hops, this bike is still quite playful for a 29er. I feel like the following MB is more playful on the downs (it feels like a 27.5 bike to me, not a 29er), but not fun on the ups.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

sixstringsteve said:


> 100% true. You understood my experience to a tee.
> 
> The main reason I didn't find the mayhem super playful is the long chainstay. If you're tall enough to manual a 440 chainstay well, you'll be golden. I'm not.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

That mojo 3 is a super fun bike for those with a BMX background. I didn't care for the linear the suspension curve, and i felt it was a little slow. it's still a fantastic bike though. I think 90% of riders would benefit far more from a bike like the mojo 3 than the latest carbon LT 29er. It amazes me how many people will be on a $8k bike with very rudimentary skills. Like trouble shifting, or lifting the rear wheel without clips, or sprinting up a climb, or hopping up a curb.

When I went to outerbike, I was blown away by how many people were demoing $10k bikes, with very little bike skill. I'm not the world's greatest rider, and I'm not saying this to talk down on anyone, but it really highlighted the need for people to develop great bike handling skills. Hardly anyone there knew how to shift, what gear to be in, how to set tire pressure, how to climb steep, rocky terrain, etc. The mojo 3 seems like the perfefct bike to learn bike control on (manuals, cornering, jumping, technical climbing, etc.)

I think a lot of people (not directed at anyone in this thread) are shopping for a bike that makes them able to ride trails better without actually improving their skill.

I know I've been guilty of thinking an upgrade will make me a better rider, when in reality, I need better skill.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

big_slacker said:


> Thanks for the video review Steve!
> 
> I'm looking at a 29er to compliment my HD4, for longer rides and even shorter rides that don't involve lots of pacnw gnar where a smaller more playful bike shines.
> 
> I also came from riding BMX bikes as a kid and like to pop off stuff, manuals, rip corners, etc.


Personally, I haven't found a 29er that rides like a BMX. The closest I've found is a Trek Stache or a Pivot Switchblade. The stache is a rad bike. The switchblade is awesome too, but it's burly and meant for big hits, and didn't quite have the momentum/quick/light feel that the mayhem has. I still think the switchblade is a fantastic one-bike quiver, but it's a solid blend between an enduro bike and a trail bike.

The Mayhem helped me enjoy a new kind of fun that I haven't felt on any other bike. It's not BMX-ish fun, it's more like the fun you'd get from a rigid singlespeed. The speed, the lightness, the acceleration, the momentum. That excitement turned green and blue trails into a ton of fun again.

I just wonder if there's a way to combine that playful singlespeed feel of the mayhem with the feel of a BMX-ish bike. If anyone finds something like that, please let me know, it sounds like an amazing combination. I'm betting with my small height, I struggle to find it. The closest I've come is with my hardtail chameleon, but the HA is a little too steep to really get up to speed on it...


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

A bit off topic, but my buddy who works for BIKE mag took a following MB to whistler for a month and hit A-line, Crabapple, and everything. He was blown away at how capable that bike was. He said there wasn't much room for error, and you had to be a smooth rider, but it handled all that stuff amazingly well. He loves that bike.

I felt like the Following MB was more of a shredder and less of a trail bike. It felt burly and it wanted to charge. It felt like it had 140mm travel to me. I wouldn't describe it as being light on its feet like a mayhem. It's a fantastic bike, but it definitely favors the downs, and I didn't feel like the 29" wheels were a huge advantage on that bike.


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

Spot just sent out an email for BF deals on the Mayhem:

Framesets - $300 OFF
4-Star Complete - $400 OFF
5-Star Complete - $500 OFF
6-Star Complete - $1000 OFF


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Mayhems are on sale. 
https://spotbrand.com/collections/mountain-bikes/products/mayhem-29?variant=41085941324

$4k for a full carbon, gx eagle equipped bike is a just a screaming deal compared to other companies.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Is a new model coming out with that flip chip that was in an earlier post?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

motoguru2007 said:


> Is a new model coming out with that flip chip that was in an earlier post?


I think they are working on s longer travel bike and this is for that bike.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chaeha (Jun 25, 2005)

Trying to decide between the 4 star and 5 star build of the Mayhem. Difference is $800. I know it’s kind of a loaded question as to which to get but can anyone chime in? Is the $800 worth the shock/fork upgrade which seems like the main thing.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

chaeha said:


> Trying to decide between the 4 star and 5 star build of the Mayhem. Difference is $800. I know it's kind of a loaded question as to which to get but can anyone chime in? Is the $800 worth the shock/fork upgrade which seems like the main thing.


Others may argue, but the shock, dpx2 v dps, made a difference to me. I cant comment on the fork as I have not owned the 36. I have a push modified 34.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd go with the 4 star, and if the fork lets you down (dountful), get a grip 2 damper from fanatik.

I cant feel a difference between kashima and non kashima forks. 

Another big upgrade with the 5 star is the carbon cranks, carbon bar, and more x01 stuff. Plus rsc brakes. I love the contact pad adjust on the rsc levers. I still think the 4 star is an amazing bang for the buck though.

How bad do you want kashima?


----------



## chaeha (Jun 25, 2005)

bogeydog said:


> Others may argue, but the shock made a difference to me. I cant comment on the fork as I have not owned the 36. I have a push modified 34.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


4 star Mayhem comes with Fox Performance shock/34 fork.
5 star Mayhem comes with Fox Factory shock/34 fork.

The other major difference is GX drivetrain (4 star) vs X01 (5 star).

I'm so close to pulling the trigger!


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

4 star and spend the $250 to upgrade to the Fox 36. The add on/upgrade is here: https://spotbrand.com/collections/small-parts


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

chaeha said:


> 4 star Mayhem comes with Fox Performance shock/34 fork.
> 5 star Mayhem comes with Fox Factory shock/34 fork.
> 
> The other major difference is GX drivetrain (4 star) vs X01 (5 star).
> ...


Sorry I thought you were wwking about dps v dpx2 shock.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I love this bike with a 36, but i doubt its needed. If you prefer a lightweight bike, the 34 is plenty stiff. If you ride extremely agressively or weigh a lot or do a ton of downhills, the 36 might be worth it, along with a dpx2 out back. Id be surprised if most people found the 34 insufficient though. The fox 34 is an amazing fork.


----------



## chaeha (Jun 25, 2005)

Loving the responses! Don't care too much about Kashima but hmmm the carbon cranks, drivetrain, and brakes could tip the balance to 5 star.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Think of it as a win/win. If you buy 4 star you save $ and can afford an $800 mtb road trip or some coaching sessions (something i need desperately).

If you buy 5 star, you get kashima, carbon bars, carbon cranks, x01, rsc, and instant street cred in the parking lot. Only downside...people expect you to be a better rider with all that bling.


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

If you are like me and get upgradeitis, go for as much as you can afford. Cheaper now than replacing the drivetrain, etc. down the road.

I'm 190lbs fully geared up and found the F34 to have some flex on the Mayhem 29". On my old Rollik 557, the F34 was fine with the 27.5" wheels. 

I don't have any experience with the X2 shock. The DPS has treated me well over the past 1800 miles.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

If I were shopping I'd probably spring for the 5 star build. In addition to the carbon bits you also get a better wheel set and brakes. The bike is so capable it cries out for a longer travel fork, so would either buy a 140mm air spring for the 34 or upgrade to the 140mm 36. 

I know $4800 is a bunch of cash for a mountain bike, but when you consider the X01 build on the Yeti SB130 is $7200, the Mayhem seems like a pretty damn good deal.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> Is a new model coming out with that flip chip that was in an earlier post?





bogeydog said:


> I think they are working on s longer travel bike and this is for that bike.


I had an online chat with Spot the other day on the flip chip and I was told it's for Rollik only for the 2019 version of that bike. From my understanding we are a year off minimum from a LT Mayhem.


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

MSH said:


> I had an online chat with Spot the other day on the flip chip and I was told it's for Rollik only for the 2019 version of that bike. From my understanding we are a year off minimum from a LT Mayhem.


Sounds like we can expect some sweet discounts on the 2018 Rollik!


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

For those of you considering 5* build, it's almost all X01 drivetrain, except the cassette, the heavy part, it's GX. Spot will let you upgrade from a GX cassette to X01 for a nominal fee. Can't do that purely from the web site though, gotta call/email.

I spent $ to lighten it up a touch more instead of spending more for heavier suspension bits  No regrets on that so far.


----------



## chaeha (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeti SB130 seems like an amazing bike but can’t help but feel like I’m getting gouged a little bit price wise just for the Yeti name.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

A little bit? 

A 4 star mayhem is $500 more than a yeti sb130 frame. Or $200 more than an SB150 frame.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dang when they gonna shotted the seat tubes. XL is no bueno


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you going off measurements, or appearance?

The seat tubes look a lot taller than they are (due to the super low top tube). Look at where the top of the seat tube is in relation to the steer tube.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

No measurements.


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

Interesting they would come out with a new rear triangle only a year after the 607 came out, maybe they are making the linkage a little more progressive to solve some of the issues of people blowing through the travel? I have the 1.12 spacer in my 607 and am happy with the shock progressiveness with that, but having a little more leeway without using the biggest spacer would be nice. having a flip chip option would be nice. Also curious to see if/when they will update the front triangle. I am under the impression that it has been the same triangle across the line since the original rollik came out. Maybe an update with shorter seat tube longer reach would be next?


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a .86 spacer in my rollik and it feels perfect to me. I hope they don't make it much more progressive.

It does seem odd that the rollik, the newest model in the lineup, would be the next one to get updated.

Maybe it's to create a new upper link that forsnt get anywhere close to the seat tube at full compression? The new upper link seems to worknfine for me, but maybe this allows them to do more. I hope they don't lengthen the chainstay on the rollik at all...


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm running the stock spacer on my Mayhem without any bottom out issues, but I generally keep my wheels on the ground. I can see why people are running the bigger spacers if they are hucking frequently. 

I've thought it would be cool if Spot offered the carbon leaf spring in different stiffnesses. Maybe a soft, medium and stiff? People that don't like as much pedal platform could run a softer version. That said, not sure what effect that would have on the rest of the suspension performance.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

New Rollik 150!
https://spotbrand.com/collections/mountain-bikes/products/rollik-150


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty exciting! I wonder if it feels any different from the current rollik.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

150mm bikes seem to be popular now. Im holding out for a Spot ebike

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubya007 (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello, I rode the 29er Mayhem at Outerbike in Bentonville and was really impressed! It pedaled really well and I totally agree with Steve's reviews...thank you! I ride hardtails but I want a bike with more capabilities, and I really think this is it. It will handle what I ride most of the time, and it will take the edge off of the rocks, drops, jumps, etc. I have long legs and arms and I don't have a problem getting the front wheel off of the ground, so for me it feels very fun/poppy, but it climbs amazingly! With the current sale I really want to pull the trigger, but I want to make sure I'm not missing something. A couple of questions that I have:
1) I'm 6'3" and I weigh 215lbs. Should I go straight to the 140mm Fox 36 and DPx2? I rode the stock stop in Bentonville and it felt great, but I did use all of the travel on fun but somewhat tame trails. Given my weight and desire to get a little more rowdy (I may visit a park now and then), is the stock shock setup sufficient? I ride hardtails now so this may seem obvious to someone with more experience. 
2) Outside of the 34 vs 36 and DPS vs DPx2 thing, I am stuck between the 4 star and 5 star builds. Taking advantage of the sale could get me a better bike, but it may not be worth it. I don't know, I just don't want to regret it in the future. Again, I don't have a lot of experience here as my other bike are hardtails and getting old. But, I still have lots of fun on my Gary Fisher Paragon and even my old Diamondback Overdrive!
Any thoughts would really be appreciated!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats, glad you got to ride one at outerbike.

Theres some great discussion about 4 star vs 5 star a few posts up.

Fox 34 is super stout. If you prefer a light bike, stick with the stock 34 and regular rear shock. I believe the fox 36 weighs 1/2lb more. The dpx2 will weigh more too. Its a bit burlier with those bigger shocks/fork. But you can still ride a 34 extremely hard. With your size and weight, I'd recommend the 36/dpx2 upgrade.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Biopace said:


> Sounds like we can expect some sweet discounts on the 2018 Rollik!


There's no such thing as a "2018" Rollik.... with the new linkage design, my guess is Spot just phased out the old one as they were sold, and then put everyone else on back order until the new rear triangle was designed/built.

And to the guy above- the 5-star build is definitely worth the extra cash. Drivetrain, brakes, suspension, wheels; just about everything that matters is better over the 4-star build. If you can swing it, go for it. There's not really a thing you have to upgrade with the 5-star, but if you go with the 4-star build you'll always want to swap things out down the road.


----------



## Dubya007 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks Steve and Steve for the fast replies! Steve, I enjoy your videos and appreciate your insight. The DB channel isn't just for the girls! 
Not sure if the new baby is here yet (I feel like it may be but I may be mistaken, I have read and watched a lot of bike related material recently!), but I hope all is well with mom and baby!

And Steve (smmokan), that's pretty much what i'm getting at. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. You probably have as much experience as anyone on this bike as well as observing others on this bike. Am i thinking right here about my weight/size with relation to the shocks? 

The 6 star is out for me, but pretty much everything else is on the table. I don't want to spend just to spend, but I can justify the cash if it makes sense based on value, intended use, and given my size/weight, etc.


----------



## motoguru2007 (Dec 13, 2007)

Any 6 ft 1 in guys on the xl? What dropper size can you fit. The 21 ST is 4.5 inches longer than my current bike so the 160 bike yoke would most likely be out for me. I'm using a 185 with 3 inches to spare. Math says it around .5 inch too long for the 160 to work.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Dubya007 said:


> And Steve (smmokan), that's pretty much what i'm getting at. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. You probably have as much experience as anyone on this bike as well as observing others on this bike. Am i thinking right here about my weight/size with relation to the shocks?
> 
> The 6 star is out for me, but pretty much everything else is on the table. I don't want to spend just to spend, but I can justify the cash if it makes sense based on value, intended use, and given my size/weight, etc.


I think I'm an outlier with regards to the rear shock: I actually prefer the stock Fox DPS over the DPX2. I personally think the DPX2 dampens the suspension too much, where as it's a much more lively feeling with the DPS EVOL. That said, for where I live (Eagle, CO) I like a more playful, efficient bike since we my home trails aren't super techy and that's what I ride the most. Plus, I like the "true" lockout of the DPS for longer climbs. Most of my rides are 3,000+ feet of climbing.

For the front fork, I switched from a Fox 34 130 to a Pike 140 RCT3 midway through the year and I definitely liked the Pike over the Fox 34. Again though, I think it's more personal preference, as I've always been a fan of how smooth the Pikes are. If you're looking to take it to a park every once in a while, then I'd definitely recommend a Fox 36 up front. It's a little heavier, but it's much beefier and stable, which you'll appreciate as a bigger dude. I rode Moab for 4 days this fall with a Fox 36-equipped Mayhem (all our demos had Fox 34 on them) and it was definitely nice to have.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

motoguru2007 said:


> Any 6 ft 1 in guys on the xl? What dropper size can you fit. The 21 ST is 4.5 inches longer than my current bike so the 160 bike yoke would most likely be out for me. I'm using a 185 with 3 inches to spare. Math says it around .5 inch too long for the 160 to work.


I've seen several guys your height waffle between our large and XL demos... and almost all of them were more comfortable on the large. The main issue was the dropper post height, getting at your question. The BikeYoke 160 was just BARELY too long on the XL to fit most of the guys that were around 6'1", so they sized down and were much happier.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Build wise I’d definitely go with the 5 star. I got the 4, but already had a set of carbon wheels and cranks. Even with that I kinda wish I would’ve sprung for the 5. The nicer drive train and especially better brakes are worth the price of admission. 

At your size/weight I’d go with the 36. It’s noticeably stiffer and more precise than the 34. As an added bonus if you ever want to experiment with 27.5+ you won’t have to mess around with a headset spacer. I have the stock DPS on mine and like it. I’d have to defer to others on the DPX as I have no experience with it.


----------



## Dubya007 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks! 👍


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Can the stock 34 be bumped up to 140mm travel with a new air spring?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

sixstringsteve said:


> Can the stock 34 be bumped up to 140mm travel with a new air spring?


Yes, did that with my Ripley.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Cool. That might be a good option for those who want 140mm up front but dont need a 36.


----------



## rmanalan (Aug 19, 2017)

Does the 34 come with the grip damper?


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

The specs say grip damper. I assume that means its not a grip 2. Is the fox 34 available with the grip 2 damper? I know the step cast is, but unsure about the regular 34.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty sure the Grip 2 damper is only available on the 36...at least for now.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

The 34 is still the FIT4 dampener (at least in the factory series). I have my 34 @ 140 and like it a lot. I wanted to keep the weight down and it made more sense to me. I'm probably 155 geared up and it is plenty stiff for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaeha (Jun 25, 2005)

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered the Mayhem 29 in the 5 star size large. Thanks for everyone's input in helping me make the decision!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Rock on, congrats! Feel free to post up here if you need help getting the rear suspension dialed.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

FWIW, I weigh 175 and run about 140-145 psi in the Fox DPS and it seems about perfect.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Just a little fun yesterday in Grand Junction on Palisade Rim... the Mayhem is the perfect weapon for that area.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Great shots Steve! Looks like the last day to ride out there before the snow rolls in...


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Nah, probably just a little rain for Fruita/GJ. It’ll be a bit nipply though.

(And I didn’t take these, I’m the rider. My buddy took them.)


----------



## MarbleNY (Jul 3, 2018)

Been loving the mayhem in our Northeast. I still am working on dialing in the suspension... running DPX2 and Factory 36. There's some pretty mucky spots, and the mud doesn't seem to foul anything up at all. Its a fantastic bike


----------



## MikeJordan (Nov 24, 2018)

Can you tell me about your experience? I am really on the fence and also live in the Northeast and I always ride in the gnarly roots and rock gardens of southeastern PA. Lots of climbing and descents. I am just concerned that this bike is just too firm for this area. Have never ridden one and would love to just take a leap of faith, but struggling a bit. Anything that you can tell me about your experience is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

MikeJordan said:


> Can you tell me about your experience? I am really on the fence and also live in the Northeast and I always ride in the gnarly roots and rock gardens of southeastern PA. Lots of climbing and descents. I am just concerned that this bike is just too firm for this area. Have never ridden one and would love to just take a leap of faith, but struggling a bit. Anything that you can tell me about your experience is greatly appreciated. Thanks


This will be a matter of preference. I ride a lot of rock gardens and roots here in MD. I wouldn't describe it as firm. Small mup compliance is good when you have it tuned well. Deep compressions are plush. Washboard is chattery. I wrote a detailed description a month or so ago. Check it out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KenBob (Jul 26, 2011)

Well after way too many hours watching every you tube video and review on about 6 different bikes I had narrowed my scope to (Ibis Ripley, Ibis Ripmo, SC Hightower, Pivot 429) I just placed my order for a Mayhem XL, black, 4 star with the DPX2 and fox 36 fork upgrades. This forum was what finally won we over 100 percent with my decision. I live in Utah, and ride Moab a few times a year, Saint George Area probably 20 times a year, and the Wasatch Crest here in Salt Lake a ton. I’m super stoked to get this bike!!!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

congrats man! I'm in northern utah for the next month. You're going to love it!

This bike rips on Maple Hollow. If that's your style of trail, you definitely need to take it out there.


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

KenBob said:


> Well after way too many hours watching every you tube video and review on about 6 different bikes I had narrowed my scope to (Ibis Ripley, Ibis Ripmo, SC Hightower, Pivot 429) I just placed my order for a Mayhem XL, black, 4 star with the DPX2 and fox 36 fork upgrades. This forum was what finally won we over 100 percent with my decision. I live in Utah, and ride Moab a few times a year, Saint George Area probably 20 times a year, and the Wasatch Crest here in Salt Lake a ton. I'm super stoked to get this bike!!!


The Mayhem is such a fun bike on the Crest. I can't wait to get it back up there next year. Congrats on getting a great bike!


----------



## KenBob (Jul 26, 2011)

Ah, so glad to hear its a fun bike on the crest....Its a little nerve racking ordering a bike I’ve never ridden or even seen in person. But everything I’ve heard seems to align with what I wanted. I was originally sort of set on buying a bike with “DW Link” rear suspension. But all that I’ve read suggests this Spot Mayhem with the “living link” responds in some ways very similar to the DW link....Stays high in the travel, great anti-squat, etc. The only bummer is they are out of stock of the fork and shock upgrades I did, So I will not have the bike for 3-4 weeks. I’m heading to st George this weekend, and I’ll have to slum it on my 12 year old Cannondale Prophet 5. (Sold my Trek Stache today)


----------



## Dubya007 (Nov 17, 2018)

Congrats, and good choice! I also just pulled the trigger on the Mayhem. The bike already had great bang for the buck, but with the black Friday sale I couldn't resist! I did a couple of test rides at Outerbike on it, and I was between this and the Pivot 429 Trail for my riding. The slightly longer chain stay length of the Mayhem (448 vs 443.2) means that the T429 is slightly easier to get the front wheel up, while the Mayhem climbs slightly better IMO. Both felt fun and poppy to me, as getting my mass far enough back was definitely not a problem for me on either bike! I do not like "squishy" feeling bikes when pedaling, and neither of these felt that way to me. Both DW Link and Living Link platforms are the real deal! The T429 and the Mayhem have great pedaling efficiency and allow for both 29er and 27.5plus wheel sizes with minimal messing around. The combination of the head tube angle and the seat tube angle on the Mayhem make this bike incredibly fast going up and down! Yet it is still so agile... People say that bikes "climb like a hardtail", but I really think the Mayhem climbs as well or BETTER than any hardtail that I've been on. I remember thinking that I could get into trouble on the Mayhem because of how fast, fun, and agile it was. So, I did the most logical thing that I could do, I bought one! It sounds like you were looking for something similar to what I was looking for, so I think you'll really enjoy your new bike! Mine will be black too. What a beautiful bike!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats to you both.


----------



## KenBob (Jul 26, 2011)

I’ve ordered my XL Mayhem in the black color, but it will not arrive for a few weeks. Does anyone have experience with the frame protector tape or kits? I sort of want to wrap some of my frame as soon as I get it.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

KenBob said:


> I've ordered my XL Mayhem in the black color, but it will not arrive for a few weeks. Does anyone have experience with the frame protector tape or kits? I sort of want to wrap some of my frame as soon as I get it.


Did spot give you an eta? Figure things are slower than usual with the holidays and the Black Friday sale, but my wife ordered last week and we didn't get any kind of eta. I think I read somewhere on here it's usually 1-2 weeks?


----------



## KenBob (Jul 26, 2011)

Training-Wheels said:


> Did spot give you an eta? Figure things are slower than usual with the holidays and the Black Friday sale, but my wife ordered last week and we didn't get any kind of eta. I think I read somewhere on here it's usually 1-2 weeks?


I upgraded the shock and the fork. They said they ran out of both, and I should receive my bike the week before Christmas.


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

KenBob said:


> I've ordered my XL Mayhem in the black color, but it will not arrive for a few weeks. Does anyone have experience with the frame protector tape or kits? I sort of want to wrap some of my frame as soon as I get it.


I wrapped my Mayhem with 3m clear paint protection film. With goes on very easy and works great. Has already saved me from getting several large chips. But it is glossy and detracts from the beautiful matt paint job. If that is important to you, I believe matt film is available from other companies.


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

I agree with the above assessments that the Living Link pedals similar to the DW link of the Pivot bikes. I demoed 16 bikes before buying and it came down to the Pivot Switchblade and the Mayhem. I disagree with the above review that said the Mayhem leaves you more fatigued due to the link “lifting you up and over” obstacles. I had the exact opposite experience. The link seems to give you a little boost when clearing an obstacle. Maybe that’s what the previous reviewer meant by “lifting”, but it left me less fatigued, not more. It’s like it absorbs the obstacle and then propels you after clearing it. After three days of demoes at Outerbike I was wiped. I took the Mayhem out at the end of day 3, thinking i’d just do a quick 1 mile lap to feel it out and ended up doing another 6 miles it was so much fun to ride. It felt energizing. The Mayhem and Swithcblade were the only bike that made me want to ride further than I originally intended on my demo laps.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

100% agree.


----------



## kruggirello (Nov 9, 2018)

Thinking about ordering one tonight with the upgraded fork and rear shock. I'm 5' 10" with a 32" inseam, seems like a L would be the way to go?


----------



## MikeJordan (Nov 24, 2018)

I am one inch taller with same inseam and that is what I am getting if I pull the trigger. What makes you think you need the Fox 36 up front? From what I hear it’s a bit of overkill unless you are a heavier rider or really want it to eat up everything as you bomb down a descent. I am going to go with the DPX2 in the rear and just have them do the air spring mod on the fork to give it 140mm of travel. Just my two cents. From what I’ve experienced so far Spot is an amazing company. Best of luck and hopefully I can order one soon too.


----------



## kruggirello (Nov 9, 2018)

I don't think I need a Fox 36 up front, but I wanted 140mm travel. I tested some 130mm front travel bikes on my local trails and bottomed out the front if I happened to choose a bad line off some drops. I didn't realize they would do the air spring mod to give it 140mm of travel. Did you just call them up to get that?


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

I’m 6’-0” w/ 33” inseam and ride a large comfortably. I have the Fox 34 factory and have no desire for the 36. What I like about the bike is it climbs as well as it descends. It’s just fast everywhere. With a Fox 36, i imagine it would feel closer to the Switchblade, which I thought gave up a little on the climbs compared to the Mayhem while being a slightly better descender. To me the Fox 34 seems a perfect match for the capabilities of the bike. I did add volume reducers front and rear.


----------



## MikeJordan (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes, call and speak to Paul and he will personalize a build/quote for you. That mod is 35.00. They offer amazing customer service.


----------



## chaeha (Jun 25, 2005)

Got my bike! Finally had time to unbox and assemble. Very easy. Took more time to remove the packing than assemble the bike.

Anyone who owns a Mayhem already care to offer some starting pressures for the fork/shock? I'm 140lbs and 5'10".


----------



## chaeha (Jun 25, 2005)

Forgot to mention that I have the 5 star and running the Factory 34/DPS set up.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

chaeha said:


> Got my bike! Finally had time to unbox and assemble. Very easy. Took more time to remove the packing than assemble the bike.
> 
> Anyone who owns a Mayhem already care to offer some starting pressures for the fork/shock? I'm 140lbs and 5'10".


I'm a little shorter than you and weight 145. My Fox 34 is set at 140mm and I run it at 52psi (stock tokens) rear DPS is set at 128-130 rebound is 3 clicks from full fast. I think it would be a decent starting point for ya. Keep in mind suspension setup and psi are all based on terrain and rider though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaeha (Jun 25, 2005)

Just went for my first ride on the Mayhem. Amazing ride! Everything I hoped it would be. One minor quibble/observation...Noticed a lot of rock bouncing off the leaf spring and up hitting the frame while riding. Maybe it's the Nobby Nics or the trail I was riding? Just wondering if those that are seasoned Mayhem riders have noticed the same?


----------



## KenBob (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, I deceided to upgrade to the Fox 36 because I am a big guy, 6-5”, about #230 with my gear on, and I like to go fast down really chunky stuff. I also upgraded the shock to the DPX2 for similar reasons, and I do a ride here is Salt Lake Called the Wasatch Crest. Its a “shuttle” ride that is about 16 miles long with 5500 feet of elevation drop. I’ve heard the stock smaller shock tends to overheat on long descents.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

KenBob said:


> Yeah, I deceided to upgrade to the Fox 36 because I am a big guy, 6-5", about #230 with my gear on, and I like to go fast down really chunky stuff. I also upgraded the shock to the DPX2 for similar reasons, and I do a ride here is Salt Lake Called the Wasatch Crest. Its a "shuttle" ride that is about 16 miles long with 5500 feet of elevation drop. I've heard the stock smaller shock tends to overheat on long descents.


I've done plenty of huge rides on the Mayhem and never once noticed the DPS overheating. Then again, I'm only 175 lbs. But I've also had plenty of "larger" clients ride in Crested Butte, Moab etc and no one has ever mentioned it.


----------



## RC Rider (May 4, 2010)

Wife gave me green light for mayhem, but waiting to demo ripmo. Currently ride sb4.5 and looking for little more plush with upgraded 36 fork and dpx2. Looking at 5 star build and will swap stan wheels for my current nox teos. Anyone w experience on ripmo and mayhem? Should I take plunge as spot has 30 day return policy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

RC Rider said:


> Wife gave me green light for mayhem, but waiting to demo ripmo. Currently ride sb4.5 and looking for little more plush with upgraded 36 fork and dpx2. Looking at 5 star build and will swap stan wheels for my current nox teos. Anyone w experience on ripmo and mayhem? Should I take plunge as spot has 30 day return policy. Thanks in advance.


If you want more plush, then the Ripmo is most definitely the way to go. The Mayhem will be more like an upgraded version of your 4.5c.

FWIW, I recently described the Ripmo to my buddy (who's has a Mayhem and is looking at a Ripmo for next season) as a "more plush Mayhem". I think it's noticeably more playful, stable and plush on the DHs, but you give up a little on the climbs. I think it's obviously expected given the travel of each bike and the similar geo.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

i think it depends on the terrain you like to ride. if you like to descend chunk def go for ripmo. if you like to climb chunk, def go for ripmo. 
the climbing effectiveness of the mayhem goes to the point that it becomes its own doom in technical terrain. there is little give in the rear and you constantly find yourself trying to lift the rear over rocks and fighting obstacles, sort of like riding ht. where ripmo just rolls through. in smoother terrain, mayhem is the king.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

cavo said:


> i think it depends on the terrain you like to ride. if you like to descend chunk def go for ripmo. if you like to climb chunk, def go for ripmo.
> the climbing effectiveness of the mayhem goes to the point that it becomes its own doom in technical terrain. there is little give in the rear and you constantly find yourself trying to lift the rear over rocks and fighting obstacles, sort of like riding ht. where ripmo just rolls through. in smoother terrain, mayhem is the king.


I think this is really a reflection of the shock. I have my Mayhem with an X2 and its adjusted sonit is plush through the chunk up and down

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RC Rider (May 4, 2010)

Thanks smmokan & cavo. I live in So Cal and the trail I ride has mix of smooth single tracks up/down, berms, small jumps 2-3', chunky areas, of course climbs. I mainly ride to stay in shape (almost 50 yrs), I love to climb and get rewarded on descending.

I agree w/smmokan that am I just upgrading my 4.5 if I choose mayhem, so will demo ripmo in the next few weeks. Based on just numbers, ripmo has short CS, longer wheelbase, but I just need to get my butt on the demo.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

cavo said:


> i think it depends on the terrain you like to ride. if you like to descend chunk def go for ripmo. if you like to climb chunk, def go for ripmo.
> the climbing effectiveness of the mayhem goes to the point that it becomes its own doom in technical terrain. there is little give in the rear and you constantly find yourself trying to lift the rear over rocks and fighting obstacles, sort of like riding ht. where ripmo just rolls through. in smoother terrain, mayhem is the king.


This hadn't been my experience at all. While I wouldn't consider the Mayhem "plush" I find it excels in technical climbing, especially in ledgy, chunky terrain. Unlike many other bikes I've owned it doesn't get hung up on obstacles going uphill. It's one if the areas that I feel it is far superior to my old Ripley.

Haven't ridden a Ripmo yet, but doesn't surprise me it is very capable on techy trails as it has more travel front and rear than the Mayhem.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

While I haven't ridden a ripmo yet, I've ridden every other ibis. I too feel the mayhem excels in technical climbing, especially ledgy, chunky terrain.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

smmokan said:


> I've done plenty of huge rides on the Mayhem and never once noticed the DPS overheating. Then again, I'm only 175 lbs. But I've also had plenty of "larger" clients ride in Crested Butte, Moab etc and no one has ever mentioned it.


Agreed, I weigh about 205 and have a lot of experience on the dps shock, piggy backs and coils. In Moab or crested butte I don't think you'll be able to overheat a dps or at least have significant negative impacts from it heating up. I've only felt that at downhill parks where you descend a couple thousand feet and then the chairlift gets you to the top in 5 minutes, repeat, 5 minutes later you repeat, so on and so on. Dps cannot handle a day of lift served downhill riding, but I think it can handle riding down any hill day after day (including the whole enchilada, teocalli, doctors park, anything keystone or trestle, miners creek, monarch, etc etc)


----------



## MikeJordan (Nov 24, 2018)

Just pulled the trigger on a five star Mayhem. I would never normally buy something without riding it, but something just felt right about this bike and company. Upgraded to the DPX2 shock and having them put in the 140mm air spring upgrade in the fork. Also having them put on Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR for the tires. Can’t wait to hit the trails! This is a great community and everyone has been so helpful. Thanks to everyone!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats! Minions are my favorite tires as well.


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

I also agree that the Mayhem excels at climbing technical chunky terrain. The suspension allows you to get out of the saddle and hammer while absorbing obstacles and not bobbing. Sure, there are going to be bikes that are way more capable on the descents, but if you are looking for a bike that climbs chunk as well as it descends, the Mayhem is on top. I haven't ridden the Ripmo, but I preferred the Mayhem to both the Ripley and Mojo on technical climbs as well as descents. The Ripmo looks awesome and appears to have solved the two things I didn't like about the Ripley (not enough travel) and the Mojo (27.5 wheels).


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

I dont own either mayhem or ripmo but a friend of mine purchsed mayhem about 3 weeks ago and i had ripmo demo from lbs for a day. We compared both back to back. I prefered ripmo buth up and down. I sort of agree on one of the previous observations of mayhem lacking a bit in tech climbing. I cant tell really what it was, but ripmo climbed over rough with less hassle and the rear felt more compliant to the terrain. We both egreed that it felt like we had to work less while climbing tech with ripmo, while mayhem felt better on les techy terrain. On downs ripmo was more fun, obviously handled rough much better. I also felt like it felt lighter even though both biks were just above 28lbs. My friend liked ripmo so much he is considering to make use of spots 30 day return policy.


----------



## Dubya007 (Nov 17, 2018)

That's awesome! Many people don't get the chance to find the bike that best fits their riding style, where they ride, feel preferences, etc.. Your story is also a testament to the quality of company that Spot is. A 30 day return policy means that they stand behind their product and that they care that a rider will ultimately end up with the right bike. They also believe strongly in their product so I wouldn't think that they have many returns. I guess one thought that I have is were the bikes setup and dialed in correctly? If not, it wouldn't matter how nice a bike purportedly climbs, descends, or generally feels. A bad setup will make a bike feel and perform poorly everytime. It's also an interesting bike comparison. I'm not sure if the two bikes are exactly in the same category given the specs of each bike. I would actually be surprised if the Mayhem didn't allow for a FASTER climb despite how it may have FELT subjectively to the both of you. I think a comparison between the Rollik and the Ripmo would be an interesting one. Unfortunately, I did not get to demo a Ripmo, but I wanted to! I did get to try a Pivot Trail 429, and to me it was a pretty close toss-up between the Mayhem and the T429. I would definitely be happy with either bike! The DW-Link suspension and Spot's Living-Link suspension, as well as the overall feel of both bikes and brands were what I was looking for. The Ripmo also has a DW-Link suspension, so I would have probably liked the feel of that bike too. That being said, since I would be happy on either a Pivot or a Spot, it came down to $$$, and Spot won hands down! I would have had to pay at least $1500 more to get an equivalently spec'd Pivot, and I believe that the price difference would be about the same for an equivalent Ibis. They're all great bikes, but the subtle differences didn't justify the added expense TO ME. To someone else the differences may seem more substantial, and therefore justify the added cost. I did upgrade the fork and the rear shock on my Mayhem. Overkill? Maybe, but the DPX2 has more adjustability than the DPS shock so that should help with dialing it in and getting the correct feel. It also insures that the bike will handle anything that I can throw at it, and then some!


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm a big Ibis fan, (owned a Mojo C and OG Ripley both of which I loved) and if the Ripmo had been available last winter when I was shopping for a bike I would have given it a hard look. I have to say it doesn't surprise me that the Ripmo descends technical terrain better than the Mayhem. In fact I'd be shocked if a 130/130 bike was better downhill than a 160/145. They really are in different categories. The Mayhem really splits the difference in suspension travel and intent between the Ripley and Ripmo. Compared to my old Ripley, I find the Mayhem to be far more capable in the chunk, but not as good as say a Yeti SB 5.5 or Hightower LT. 

As far as climbing technical stuff, I'd say the definition of "technical" depends on where you ride. If tech to you means very loose, steep climbing a more active design is going to provide more traction and capability than a firmer one. On the other hand, I find designs with more anti squat tend to do better on ledgy/blocky technical bits. The bike doesn't sink as far into its travel going uphill and doesn't get hung up on obstacles as easily. Since most of my local technical terrain fits the latter category I think the Mayhem is awesome going uphill. If rode somewhere else I might have a different opinion.


----------



## tchilds (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi folks, first time posting a review here so bear with me. Lurking on the thread for a little while looking for a replacement for my Hightower. I wanted something that pedals well yet is versatile enough to handle some of the Arizona chunk. Versatility for me is key. Love the info here and thank you Steve for a ton of good information and insight. Tough to pull the trigger sight unseen on something like this so you really have to do your homework in my opinion. That said, I have gone through a few bikes in the last year so apparently the homework isn't too extensive . Like the Hightower, just dont love it. And, apparently that is enough to swap out a bike for me. Doesnt take much, I have a problem. I wanted to see if Pivot would come out with a new Switchblade but couldn't wait and this thing caught my eye.

I am right at 6 feet tall and weigh 195 with pack. I was a little concerned about the sizing (long arms and legs) but after reading a little and talking to the folks at Spot, large definitely seemed the way to go. I am glad I went this route. I ended up with a large 6 star with the 36 and dpx2 upgrade. With the sale price recently, it was tough not to do the 6 star. Incredible value. Regarding the sizing, it fits perfectly. I still feel that I am riding in the bike vs on top of the bike like I do with my large Hightower. Really different feel from that perspective.

It has been said a few times here but this bike just wants to move forward. Hard for me to describe because I have not been riding that long but compared to the Ripley and Hightower (owned both), it just carries momentum well. And it does it with ease and is very smooth. I am sure the spec on the 6 star build helps, but this thing is just smooth. For as firm as the platform is, it is a very smooth bike.

Uphill, this is a very efficient bike. I don't know that I have much more to add based on what is in this thread. Is it significantly more efficient that the Ripley, probably not. Both very similar, edge to Mayhem IMO. Definitely feels more so than the Hightower and my times would back that up (for me). The thing that I see as one of the biggest improvements over the Hightower is the ability to climb techy sections. I thought I had the VPP suspension dialed for me, likely not, but I clear things much better on this bike. It is firm and very stiff, this allows me to stand and climb things way better than I previously did. This suspension does not seem to get hung up and "pause" like the VPP did for me.

Downhill, I would say that it is a little firmer than the Hightower, but it is waaayyy more precise. Definitely more capable than the Ripley downhill, no question there. For me, this thing feels so much more controllable and precise than the Hightower. It is more playful and I feel that I can turn quickly and adjust with more precision. That could be my favorite aspect of the Mayhem. I am able to retain speed and yet can be precise in doing so. It is a firm bike, make no mistake. But, I like this and I like having to carve through things rather than just smashing it. There is something about the Fox 36 on this bike that seems so much better than the almost identical fork I have on the Hightower. Likely setup and user error, but it eats up the chunk here in Phoenix way better for me.

My only two complaints would be the weight and the Sram brakes. I have only had XT's in my short time riding but do like them and love how quiet they are. I swapped out the pads at LBS suggestion (and did rotors as well) and they still have some noise. I do love the modulation but if I could get them to stop sounding like a turkey they would be better than XT's IMO. It is a heavy (relative) bike, in my unscientific method, it is right at 30lbs. Almost exact same weight as my Hightower. But, it definitely moves forward like a lighter bike.

Overall you can tell I am very happy with the bike. It is a looker too, that is important! I think I have now broken most of my old PR's with this in a matter of a few weeks. I wanted to wait until I had 150 or so miles on it before I wrote this up and have in that time broken almost all of my PR's. Granted, I have not been riding for that long (1.5 years) but I have ridden quite a bit and feel that I had a really good feel for the other bikes I have owned. Customer service at Spot is absolutely phenomenal. I cannot say enough about the ability to pick up the phone and talk something through with them. They are great. Also been said here, but this thing is ridiculously quiet. I upgraded the DT 240's to the 54 tooth mostly to get a little noise on the trail! I would love to get a Rollik at some point as well to handle bigger days. With this firm pedaling platform, that has to be a very capable longer travel bike (as long as I could stray from 29ers). Seems it is with the great info on that thread as well. If you are comparing this to some other bikes in the category, you wont regret it, and the value with these is absolutely incredible! This bike is just flat out fun to ride and is very versatile. I am now a big Spot fan. Apologies on the long post and flipped picture. Cant get the damn thing to insert right. See first sentence .


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone out there want to trade a 125mm dropper for my 100mm fox transfer dropper? Mine works perfectly but i think id prefer a 125mm. PM if your interested

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MCS5280 (Mar 14, 2008)

Got my 4 star build a few weeks ago. It's been great minus some dragging issues with the rear brake, which I think I finally 100% fixed during today's ride. After riding hardtails for the last 10 years this bike has been an interesting change. 

I've been trying to keep the suspension in the "open" setting as much as possible. If I look down while pedaling (seated on level ground) I can see the suspension bobbing a bit during the pedal stroke. How much suspension motion is normal during pedaling in the open setting? If I move the setting to "firm" it stops bobbing, but ideally I'd like to not have to play with the suspension. Will increasing the pressure help this? Honestly I can't tell if I'm losing energy from this as I don't even notice it unless I'm looking down at the suspension pivots.

Due to a shipping mix-up I ended up picking the bike up from Spot HQ. They set the bike up for me, so the pressure/sag should be within specifications.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

MCS5280 said:


> Due to a shipping mix-up I ended up picking the bike up from Spot HQ. They set the bike up for me, so the pressure/sag should be within specifications.


Based on my experience with Spot setting suspension, there's a good chance yours has too much air and you can probably let 5-10% out. The guys there don't quite understand that it's a firm platform, and their recommendations are way too stiff. For instance, their recommendation on my Rollik was about 215 psi in the DPX2 (120% of rider weight), but I found it best at about 190. I weigh 180'ish with gear. Same with the Mayhem, I personally run about 145 psi on the DPS and it's perfect.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Dialing in suspension is a really important skill. It'll take some time to learn how to do it right, but once you do, it'll be well worth the time investment. A lot of people misjudge a bike's feel due to poir suspension setup.

Read up all you can on sag, rebound, etc.

Its a full suspension bike. The rear suspension is supposed to track the ground. The suspension will move some, even when pedaling. In my experience, this bike bobs less than almost any other bike on the market. 

Give it a month or two tog et used to how a full suspension brakes, corners, climbs, and descends. It takes some getting used to. It feels quite different from a hardtail.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

I don't want to go quoting the Spot guys, but they recently told me they don't rely on Sag as a measurement of how well the suspension is setup. They gave me settings based on my weight, and then told me to adjust air pressure from there depending on if I'm using full travel or not...

Either way, I wasn't 100% happy with how my bike was handling, I contacted them, and they gave me good instructions on how to setup the suspension. The bike feels significantly better. If you have questions on suspension setup, I'd give them a call or send an email.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats tchilds, sounds like a great fit for you.

If you're wanting less of a firm feel, that can be adjusted with the suspension settings. You can experiment by taking out 5psi at a time in the rear shock. As a rule of thumb for me, I try to use 90% of my suspension on every ride, and 100% every 2 or 3 rides. I have friends who have had bikes for years and never used more than 70% of their suspension. That tells me they have it set way too firm.


----------



## KenBob (Jul 26, 2011)

I ordered my 5 star Mayhem 29 with fork and shock upgrades on “cyber Monday” November 26th. Spot guys are telling me hopefully bike will be here before Christmas. Anyone else order their bike around that time and have it? I think the delay is maybe they ran out of the fox 36 forks and DPX2 shocks. I sold my only other Mtn bike a few weeks ago, and have been demoing / renting other bikes to get me by as I wait for the Mayhem. I’ve liked the Ibis Ripmo and Ripley LS.... hopefully the Mayhem will sit in that similar range of bike, The mayhem travel is pretty much right in between the two, and I’m hoping the living link with be similar to the DW link. I have access to great winter riding in St. George UT on my weekend trips down there.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Mayhem will be fun in st George. I was just down there this weekend. The new bike park is pretty cool.

In my opinion, the mayhem will lean a little closer to the Ripley than the ripmo.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

sixstringsteve said:


> Mayhem will be fun in st George. I was just down there this weekend. The new bike park is pretty cool.
> 
> In my opinion, the mayhem will lean a little closer to the Ripley than the ripmo.


Haven't ridden a Ripmo, but the Mayhem feels like a firmer, burlier version of my old Ripley. Still definitely a trail bike though.


----------



## JasonHH (Nov 8, 2010)

Wheelset Question:

Ordered a 6 star build at the Black Friday sale....stoked! Planning on running 29er most of the time, but also having a 27.5+ wheelset for fun on the side. Going to buy a 35mm internal wheelset...looking at 2.6 vs. 2.8 tires? 2.6 Tire on a i35mm rim seems to be a sweet spot that's gaining popularity...kind of a 27.5+ light. Does it make the bottom bracket too low? Any opinions out there?


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Interestingly enough... I tried that exact setup. 

As an experiment, I put my rollik wheels on my mayhem and then tried mix/match with a 29er front, 27.5 rear. 

With my 27.5 2.6 front and rear, I had my 36mm inner nox kitsuma wheels. The BB felt lower, but I like a low BB. I don't feel like the a 27.5 2.6 is close enough to plus to get that same feel. In other words, a 27.5 2.6 won't feel tons different than a 29er, just slower and a lower BB. A 27.5 with 2.8s will feel quite different. 

When speaking 27.5 on the mayhem, I much prefer 2.8s 
over 2.6. But I'm weird, and I like 2.8 Minions a lot.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Has anyone here traveled by plane with a size XL Mayhem? The cases I normally rent from my local bike shop are not quite big enough...


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get one of the first Mayhem frames and just freshened mine up with a DPX2 shock and a set of We Are One Agent Carbon rims with DT 350 hubs, cushcore, Speshy Eliminator 2.6 front/Slaughter 2.3 rear and the new PR’s on descents are proof that the precision/fun I’m feeling is real! Having an absolute blast! I’m also loving the 150mm Yari fork and CODE brakes.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I hear great things about those we are one rims. It's awesome to see you having so much fun on your bike. A lot of times we obsess about not having the perfect _________ component on our bike, and it gets in the way of just going out riding and having fun. I know it's hard for me to turn off the mentail voice that says "you could have more fun, or go faster if only you had __________." Sounds like a really great setup you've got.


----------



## ebiagi (May 18, 2006)

twowheelfunman said:


> I'm also loving the 150mm Yari fork and CODE brakes.


You mention running a 150 up front, was wondering what this does to the overall ride of the Mayhem. I am about to put 175mm cranks on my bike, and a little worried about clearance, especially when running in 27.5+ mode. I'd really like to be able to switch between wheel sizes without worry. I'll use my 29er setup most of the time, but would run the 27.5+ when I'm in more rocky/technical areas such as Moab. I am currently running 140mm on an MRP Ribbon, so it won't be too difficult to make the change to 150mm (or even 145mm with the MRP) but I don't want to sacrifice too much in the way of climbing ability, and overall geometry by raking it out too far. Has anyone else been running 150mm up front, and if so, can you please let me know your thoughts on how the Mayhem behaves with this configuration?


----------



## gryeti (Jan 11, 2012)

ebiagi said:


> You mention running a 150 up front, was wondering what this does to the overall ride of the Mayhem. I am about to put 175mm cranks on my bike, and a little worried about clearance, especially when running in 27.5+ mode. I'd really like to be able to switch between wheel sizes without worry. I'll use my 29er setup most of the time, but would run the 27.5+ when I'm in more rocky/technical areas such as Moab. I am currently running 140mm on an MRP Ribbon, so it won't be too difficult to make the change to 150mm (or even 145mm with the MRP) but I don't want to sacrifice too much in the way of climbing ability, and overall geometry by raking it out too far. Has anyone else been running 150mm up front, and if so, can you please let me know your thoughts on how the Mayhem behaves with this configuration?


I have been running a ribbon coil on my Mayhem set to 150 for about 1500 miles now. The bike still rides great at 150. No front end drift on steep climbs that I have ever noticed. I would not hesitate to try it. Its so easy with the Ribbon to move your travel around and experiment.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Does it void the warranty to run a 150mm fork? If not. Sounds like a fun setup.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

sixstringsteve said:


> Does it void the warranty to run a 150mm fork? If not. Sounds like a fun setup.


Yes, according to Tyler at Spot when I asked about 150 forks. A lot of manufacturers I can think of with comparable bikes allow their bikes to be used with forks 20mm more than rear travel (Ripley, Following MB, Intense Primer)...15mm with Hightower (i.e. 150 fr/135r), so I wish they would reconsider that restriction at some point.


----------



## kruggirello (Nov 9, 2018)

I really like how you can adjust the travel on the ribbon so easily. Might try one on my next bike. It's only $42.50 for a new Fox 150mm air shaft, I might experiment with it when my Mayhem comes in. Should be in a few weeks.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

How do you like coil vs air?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebiagi (May 18, 2006)

Awesome! Thanks for the feedback @gryeti, I probably don't need 150mm up front, but just want to make sure I keep the right clearance for the increased length of the new crankset. I too would be curious how you like the coil vs. air. I am not too worried about warranty issues, and can't imagine that a slightly higher travel fork would have any impact on integrity of the frame, I am not that hard on my bikes anyway. I have really liked riding my Mayhem since I got it in September, but it might be mental that I feel like I can't get the same power per pedal that I did on my old bike, which had 175mm cranks. I am a slow cadence rider, and like to put more effort into each pedal stroke as opposed to spinning like a chipmunk. Also, looking at a number of bikes like the yeti SB130, a 150/130mm setup isn't that uncommon. I'm thinking the only drawback would have been the front end wandering when climbing, and was expecting to lower the stem a bit on my steer tube to compensate if needed. It should be a fun experiment! I'll let everyone know how it goes, but probably won't be for a while as I live in Steamboat and snowboard season in full swing. I may have to take a trip to dryer ground to test it. (first world problems of living in a Colorado resort town)


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

MSH said:


> Yes, according to Tyler at Spot when I asked about 150 forks. A lot of manufacturers I can think of with comparable bikes allow their bikes to be used with forks 20mm more than rear travel (Ripley, Following MB, Intense Primer)...15mm with Hightower (i.e. 150 fr/135r), so I wish they would reconsider that restriction at some point.


Interesting. I didn't ask directly about warranty, but Paul at Spot only offered encouragement when I asked about swapping the air spring in my 36 to 150mm. BTW, rides great with the longer stroke fork. Makes it a bit more capable in the rough with no discernible difference in climbing.


----------



## naibda (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone had frame noises while the shock compresses. Hearing a noise what sounds like something mixing in the frame like cable noise. Don't think that is it though. A click as the shock goes through its mid stroke


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I haven't had that noise. Could it be one of the bushings that holds the shock on?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

naibda said:


> Has anyone had frame noises while the shock compresses. Hearing a noise what sounds like something mixing in the frame like cable noise. Don't think that is it though. A click as the shock goes through its mid stroke


If you haven't checked the bushings like Steve mentioned I would do that first and torque everything down. If that doesn't work it could be the dropper post cable. Mine made a light rattle/ticking noise under compression and I added some of this (https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=94621) it has been silent since.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

JasonL said:


> If you haven't checked the bushings like Steve mentioned I would do that first and torque everything down. If that doesn't work it could be the dropper post cable. Mine made a light rattle/ticking noise under compression and I added some of this (https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=94621) it has been silent since.


I battled this like crazy for months. Found it was the front shock mount. Had to pull apart, add some grease and torque properly.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## naibda (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks I may have to check that out. What do I need to do with the bushings. Remove and clean up? Is that a simple process or once they are removed I need to have replacements to put back in?



JasonL said:


> If you haven't checked the bushings like Steve mentioned I would do that first and torque everything down. If that doesn't work it could be the dropper post cable. Mine made a light rattle/ticking noise under compression and I added some of this (https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=94621) it has been silent since.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

try taking the two shock bolts offf, greasing, then trquing to spec. if your bushings (the external ones that the shock bolt go through) are worn, replace them. most shops charge $10-15. i had this happen on my bronson and new bushings fixed it.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone try other shocks besides Fox on their Mayhem? I have a X2 on mine which once set up is pretty sweet. Just wondering if anyone has tried anything like DVO, RS, or even a MRP Hazzard coil.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I doubt a coil would do very well in a mayhem, the spring curve doesn't seem progressive enough for a coil. I guess you could always try it though. I'm not even sure it would fit though... You're probably the only one riding an x2 in a mayhem. How does it climb with that shock? I'd think the rollik might be a better choice for those looking for a super plush hard-hitting bike. But I'm all for experimentation. 

I've heard great stuff about the cane creek and dvo rear shocks. I'm a big fan of the helm up front too.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

sixstringsteve said:


> I doubt a coil would do very well in a mayhem, the spring curve doesn't seem progressive enough for a coil. I guess you could always try it though. I'm not even sure it would fit though... You're probably the only one riding an x2 in a mayhem. How does it climb with that shock? I'd think the rollik might be a better choice for those looking for a super plush hard-hitting bike. But I'm all for experimentation.
> 
> I've heard great stuff about the cane creek and dvo rear shocks. I'm a big fan of the helm up front too.


I dont think I would really try a coil. There are just so many choices for shocks now.

The X2 is great because it is so adjustable. I usually have the LSC turned up alot with little HSC damping. Im usually 155 with kit and found the Mayhem too progressive initially. If i want more plush i back out the LSC. No problems climbing as long as my legs feel ok

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, the x2 is fantastic. I still prefer a dpx2 for most of my riding, but the x2 is so plush. And I love the adjustability.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Mixed emotions on doing this because I really, really love the Mayhem but looking for something with a little more travel for upcoming season. 
If anyone is interested I have a Large frame up w/ DPX2 in Classifieds forum and on PinkBike. More pics on PB --> https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2502925/


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

MSH said:


> Mixed emotions on doing this because I really, really love the Mayhem but looking for something with a little more travel for upcoming season.
> If anyone is interested I have a Large frame up w/ DPX2 in Classifieds forum and on PinkBike. More pics on PB --> https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2502925/


Im curious why youre moving to something else. What are you going to get?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

dmo said:


> Im curious why youre moving to something else. What are you going to get?


When I got the Mayhem early last year I had been in sit and wait mode for Ibis to release a LT29. I finally couldn't wait any longer so I pulled the trigger on Mayhem and then 2 months later Ibis released the Ripmo. Rather than dump the Mayhem I kept it because I liked it so much and at the time I had a longshocked Hightower for days at the park. I ended up selling the Hightower and I'm just down to one full squish bike for everything. I love Ibis bikes having owned both a Ripley and HD3 and so made the decision to get the Ripmo for the upcoming season since it will be a bit more versatile for both trail and park days. The Mayhem is awesome for the former but a bit undergunned on the latter. If (or really the question is when, because I think it's inevitable) Spot releases their LT29 I will be taking a serious look. I do think we are a year off from that though.


----------



## DonBike (Feb 9, 2019)

*Thanks!*

I would like to thank all the contributors to this forum for their insights and comments on the Mayhem 29. I was looking at the Pivot 429, Ibis Ripley LS, and a Scott when I stumbled across the Mayhem and then stumbled across this forum. After speaking with the guys at Spot, watching online videos, and reading as many reviews and commentaries as I could find, I decided on the Mayhem. My wife got a 5 star build in Tomato and I got a 6 star build in the Matte Black. The only changes I made were to upgrade the cassette on the 5 star and to change the Nobby Nics on the 6 star to a Maxxis DFR and Aggressor.

It took almost 8 weeks to actually get the bikes which was a bit annoying since they originally gave me a 2-3 week ship time. Oh well. I believe that the Enve wheels on the 6 star took a long time to arrive.

The bikes were delivered by Mark Bierotte of Velofix Pasadena. Mark spent a lot of time with us making sure the initial setup on the bikes was good (pressures, SAG, seat settings). We do not live in the Pasadena area but Spot and Velofix made an exception for the "White Glove" delivery. I would use Velofix Pasadena again in a second. Excellent service. Mark also suggested some elbow and knee protection which seems like a good choice. If you need bike service and are in the Pasadena, CA area I would highly recommend him.

We took an initial test ride mostly on the flats just to dial in the suspension correctly on small rollers and some chop.

We took a more extended ride yesterday on climbs and descents, chop, rocky terrain, and small bumpy stuff, as well as some little jumps. Little jumps are probably all I will ever attempt since getting injured at 60+ years seems like a bad idea. I realize that the Mayhems make us extremely "over-biked" but - eh - what the heck. I have built some ramps for my side yard so that I can practice doing more than I currently do.

The bikes felt great. My wife (who had a Liv) kept saying how great the bike felt. I previously had a Cannondale which I liked very much. However, the Spot felt great. Sort of like going from a Chevy to a BMW or Mercedes.

I did play with the suspension using the off, mid, and open settings and adjusting the rebound. I finally just left everything open, set the rebound around the mid-range and it felt great. I hate when my bike "bobs" and the Mayhem did not. It climbed well and descended well. It cornered well.

My wife (who is very cautious) climbed hills she could not climb before and descended hills she previously has not attempted. She said she felt confident extending her range. Hills that I previously descended with some trepidation seemed ludicrously easy on the Mayhem. I was extremely pleased. She was extremely pleased (which of course bodes well for me).

I met a guy riding who said that he loved the Spot bikes and was considering getting one. He was on a Yeti SB5.5. He would probably get a Rollick.

Again, thanks for all of the comments and suggestions.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

DonBike said:


> I would like to thank all the contributors to this forum for their insights and comments on the Mayhem 29. ...


Congrats Donbike. My wife and I also got new mayhems last September and have really been enjoying them.

To all mayhem owners: Anyone swap out the original nobby nics with a new tire? I'm not that picky when it comes to tires, but these seem to lose grip on me pretty fast in corners. Any suggestions on a good all around dry condition tire (don't really ride in the wet as my local trails usually close).


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

If anyone wants a DPX2 tuned by Dirtlabs for the Mayhem, I have one available. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## COBenG (Oct 14, 2016)

zeppman said:


> Congrats Donbike. My wife and I also got new mayhems last September and have really been enjoying them.
> 
> To all mayhem owners: Anyone swap out the original nobby nics with a new tire? I'm not that picky when it comes to tires, but these seem to lose grip on me pretty fast in corners. Any suggestions on a good all around dry condition tire (don't really ride in the wet as my local trails usually close).


I had the same gripe with the nobby nice on my Rollik. I didn't want to throw away 2 expensive tires so I kept the nobby nic in the back and bought a specialized butcher for the front and that works pretty good. The butcher grips really good in the front, and the nobby nic is a decently fast rolling tire in the rear that I can slide around corners. On my Mayhem I have a aggressor/DHF combo and that is probably my favorite tire setup.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

COBenG said:


> ....On my Mayhem I have a aggressor/DHF combo and that is probably my favorite tire setup.


Tough to beat the DHF up front. I ran the 2.5 all last year, but I'm partial to SE4 2.4 in rear. I find the SE casing is a bit more burly than EXO. I know lots of people love the Aggressor in the rear here in CO, but I personally like the SE4 more in most every respect (durability, volume by a big margin vs the 2.3 Aggressor at least, and rolling by a slim margin but really a wash there). This is for 29 BTW. Never ran 27.5+ on Mayhem



bogeydog said:


> If anyone wants a DPX2 tuned by Dirtlabs for the Mayhem, I have one available.


Selling the Mayhem?


----------



## DonBike (Feb 9, 2019)

*Tires*



zeppman said:


> Congrats Donbike. My wife and I also got new mayhems last September and have really been enjoying them.
> 
> To all mayhem owners: Anyone swap out the original nobby nics with a new tire? I'm not that picky when it comes to tires, but these seem to lose grip on me pretty fast in corners. Any suggestions on a good all around dry condition tire (don't really ride in the wet as my local trails usually close).


I really like the Maxxis DHF on the front and the Maxxis Aggressor on the rear. I carried over the combination from my last bike (Canondale) which had Nobby Nics. I noticed that when I changed to the Maxxis setup I could make it up hills that I previously slipped on and around corners that the Nics would slip on.

I ride mostly on loose dry dirt, sand, small pebbles, rocks, and scree. The grip on the Maxxis tires is great.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the tire suggestions guys. I like the idea of putting a DHF up front and keeping the nobby nic in the rear... cause tires are expensive. I'll give that a go.


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone had time on both the Mayhem with a 150mm fork and a dpx2 and a Yeti SB130? I'm on a mayhem with the stock fox 34 @ 130mm and the dps, but looking to go more towards the enduro route, entering a few more races this year. I do like how all rounded the spot is as a trail bike at the moment, wondering about much of that might be lost going the longer fork, dpx2 route, or how burly the yeti 130mm is, bit nervous it might be too burlier for some mellows flow trails, that are still steep.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant help you on the SB130 comparison, but I've been running my Mayhem with my 36 set at 150mm for a year. Rides great, with no ill effects.


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

almost bought an sb130 but just couldnt pony up the $$$ for a frame. instead went with a another and the future mayhem build looks like this...1.5degree works set / 150mm 36 w lufkappe / dpx2 / dt1501 or chinese carbons.
Been trying to figure tires out, going 2.3's for weight and rolling. lots of good combos: bontragers se5/xr5 (not really liking the looks of se4 w/out a channel) or dhf/dhr dhr/dhr shorty/dhf dhf/dhf dhf/aggressor. mm/nn looks the lightest


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

you dont feel like your bb is high running a 150? 13.6" already with the 130mm


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

SHAHEEB said:


> you dont feel like your bb is high running a 150? 13.6" already with the 130mm


I like higher bb's, so not an issue for me.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Parting ways with my Spot Mayhem small frame if interested. Also have a 130mm Fox 34, Push tuned fork and a DPX2 Dirtlabs tuned shock. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

bogeydog said:


> Parting ways with my Spot Mayhem small frame if interested. Also have a 130mm Fox 34, Push tuned fork and a DPX2 Dirtlabs tuned shock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


What are you replacing it with?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

dmo said:


> What are you replacing it with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a Yeti SB100 and want to either get a Rollik 150 or another longer travel bike. I love the Mayhem hence why thinking of the 150.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

A little more spam.... if anyone's looking for a pimped out LARGE Mayhem (upgraded 5-star build w/ I-9 wheels, Fox 36 140mm fork), I've got it listed in the Classified forum here.


----------



## MikeJordan (Nov 24, 2018)

Looks like some suspension and drive train changes are on their way for the Mayhem. Noticed it on Spot’s FB post from today. Just goes to show you that the Spot team is constantly looking to improve an already great product!


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm riding the rollik 150 and it's amazing. If they implement any of the same changes, it will be well worth it.


----------



## C88 (Jul 27, 2004)

Can anyone get me real world weights on a large 4 and / or 5 star build?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

C88 said:


> Can anyone get me real world weights on a large 4 and / or 5 star build?


My large 4 star, with a Fox 36, X01 crankset, carbon bars and wheels is 29.5lbs.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

Changes up on the website. Stock shock is now DPX2 and 140mm 36 fork on build kits. This is the way the bike should have been spec’d all along IMO. 
Geom figures also tweaked to reflect move to 140 stock. Wondering if they will officially allow customers (I.e. not void warranty as I was told previously) to run a 150 now


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

MSH said:


> Changes up on the website. Stock shock is now DPX2 and 140mm 36 fork on build kits. This is the way the bike should have been spec'd all along IMO.
> Geom figures also tweaked to reflect move to 140 stock. Wondering if they will officially allow customers (I.e. not void warranty as I was told previously) to run a 150 now


Solid update. Love my Mayhem with the 36. MSH, would be curious to hear your thoughts on the Ripmo vs the Mayhem?


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

ripn said:


> Solid update. Love my Mayhem with the 36. MSH, would be curious to hear your thoughts on the Ripmo vs the Mayhem?


Definitely will once it's fully built up and when it actually dries out enough here in CO to actually get some dirt! It's been consistent snow it seems and just when things get close to drying out we get hit with another storm. Good for being on the fatty this season though!


----------



## kruggirello (Nov 9, 2018)

I got my Mayhem with the 140 Fox 36 and DPX2 and I'm glad I opted for it. Also had them add the X01 cassette and swap the Nobby Nics to a DHF/Aggressor combo. The trails I ride weekly have slow technical climbing sections with moderate speed rough downhill with a lot of 1-2ft drops. I use up all the rear travel most rides but never have a harsh bottom out.

Of course I had to send the DPX2 in for warranty service at Fox due to a slow air leak so now I'm back to my YT Capra 27.5 for awhile. Those same climbs are pretty much impossible with the low BB.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

ripn said:


> My large 4 star, with a Fox 36, X01 crankset, carbon bars and wheels is 29.5lbs.


Anyone have a lower weight on this bike?

I'm hoping to purchase one in June.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Anyone have a lower weight on this bike?
> 
> I'm hoping to purchase one in June.


The large frame is around 7.25 lbs with the dps shock. Just do the math from there.

Mine is definitely not a weight weenie build with the Fox 36, gx cassette and minions front and rear.

If you went with a full xo1 or xx1 drive train and a fox 34 you could certainly lose a pound or so. That said, don't let the weight scare you off. At 29ish pounds it climbs better than a lot much lighter bikes I've ridden.


----------



## Laekon (Apr 3, 2016)

While I don't think weight is as important as some people make it out to be, I also don't understand why the frame weights so much. I have an aluminum 140mm travel frame that weights slightly less from a conservative big brand.


----------



## Crennie (Feb 20, 2019)

MSH said:


> Definitely will once it's fully built up and when it actually dries out enough here in CO to actually get some dirt! It's been consistent snow it seems and just when things get close to drying out we get hit with another storm. Good for being on the fatty this season though!


+1

Excellent, I am also in between the Ripmo and Mayhem.. with a side of Rollik thrown in.

I would also love to see sixstringsteve get on the Ripmo and get his updated view on the new DW Link bike. (last review of Ibis I saw from Steve was the HD4)

Thanks for all you do.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Laekon said:


> While I don't think weight is as important as some people make it out to be, I also don't understand why the frame weights so much. I have an aluminum 140mm travel frame that weights slightly less from a conservative big brand.


Like anyone, I'd like it if the frame was a bit lighter. That said, this is a stiff, burly, durable frame. Not sure I'd want to trade the frame stiffness for a few ounces. Each to their own though. If having a light frame is a big priority there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Laekon said:


> While I don't think weight is as important as some people make it out to be, I also don't understand why the frame weights so much. I have an aluminum 140mm travel frame that weights slightly less from a conservative big brand.


My guess is good quality strong carbon. Maybe also to support the carbon link design.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Any of you guys with the 36 up front and the DPX2 Shock (basically the new basic builds that are in spots website now), how is the small bump compliance and fast repetitive hits from roots/ruts?


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

Built a mayhem up a couple weeks ago. really like the 36(160mm on ours) with dpx2 out back. no complaints, overall very supportive and responsive. love the angles with a 1.5 headset.

On seatposts, we just installed a 160mm crankbrothers highline. This is a nice post, easy to install, has a cool swivel on the bar mount so you can place it anywhere you want. nice easy seat install also. only issue is the bottom of post hits inside the frame, so 50mm of post is showing above seat collar. bummer as this seat tube on frame is really long already, ala previous gen Yeti

go ride!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

SHAHEEB said:


> Built a mayhem up a couple weeks ago. really like the 36(160mm on ours) with dpx2 out back. no complaints, overall very supportive and responsive. love the angles with a 1.5 headset.
> 
> On seatposts, we just installed a 160mm crankbrothers highline. This is a nice post, easy to install, has a cool swivel on the bar mount so you can place it anywhere you want. nice easy seat install also. only issue is the bottom of post hits inside the frame, so 50mm of post is showing above seat collar. bummer as this seat tube on frame is really long already, ala previous gen Yeti
> 
> go ride!


Congrats on the build. Why the need to go all the way to 160 on the front with only 130 in the rear? Any pics of your setup/build?


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

No need to go 160 just what i had at the time so i thought why not just try before going to the 150, not a fan of effin w a fork too much.

can get pics up


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I still have a small frame and DPX2 for sale if anyone is interested. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

How did you guys decide on your size to order? I am 5 9 and 31 inseam but long sleeve length of 34/35. When emailing back and forth with Spot they say medium but the only asked for height, inseam and current crank to middle of the seat height of existing bike (road bikes.. hadn’t had mountain bikes for several years as I was more road ridinng). Looking at the charts for mayhem the reach on the medium seems somewhat short at 424 with a 60mm stem (which I read someplace is the longest stem recommend to use). Should I go to a large?

Any insight will be appreciated.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

cue003 said:


> How did you guys decide on your size to order? I am 5 9 and 31 inseam but long sleeve length of 34/35. When emailing back and forth with Spot they say medium but the only asked for height, inseam and current crank to middle of the seat height of existing bike (road bikes.. hadn't had mountain bikes for several years as I was more road ridinng). Looking at the charts for mayhem the reach on the medium seems somewhat short at 424 with a 60mm stem (which I read someplace is the longest stem recommend to use). Should I go to a large?
> 
> Any insight will be appreciated.


Large feels great at 6'1", but the 60mm stem gives you lots of room to shorten up the front Incase you want a longer bike. The super steep seat tube angle will also give you a little freedom to size up if you want, but you're probably a pretty typical medium. Just Incase you aren't aware, the reach measurement on geometry charts is not influenced by stem length. Reach is basically bottom bracket to head tube. Sounds like you might be talking about the unofficial "butt to bars" measurement which isn't something most manufacturers show since stem length and saddle position are adjustable. With new steep seat tube angles I would not compare reach on this bike to the reach on an older bike.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

@ Training-Wheels, you are correct I was considering reach incorrectly. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## MikeJordan (Nov 24, 2018)

I am 5’11” with a 32” inseam, and just bought a large Mayhem. Fits me perfectly! Just feels like I am operating the bike at a very comfortable posture and have great control. I also was riding a ton of road bike until now and was always on a Giant medium/large. I would probably yield to Spot, per their suggestion on the medium as they fit me perfectly, and I bought it aight unseen. Let me know if you have any questions and happy riding!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. It is helpful. 

Now I am on my next dilemma which is asking if the price is worth it. Spot is, I think, kind of a boutique brand. Their price point isn’t “cheap” but you do get a lot. However, there are other bikes inpretty much the same price range that you also get a lot with that you don’t on the similiarly priced 5 star build Mayhem. 

- Devinci Django Carbon 29 GX Limited ($5550)
- Giant Trance Advance Pro 29 GX ($5300 includes carbon rims)
- Fezzari’s Signal Peak Elite Race GX ($5000 includes carbon rims)
- Stumpjumper ST 29 GX ($5000 includes carbon rims)
- Transition Smuggler GX 
- Ibis Ripley LS
- Santa Cruz Hightower / Tallboy
- RINGER — Can get a Specialized comp carbon 29 GX (not Eagle) for around $2600 out the door. May get this for my wife instead and pick out of the above for me. Or maybe get 2 of these and be done. 

Etc etc. do you take prinarily X01 and better brakes and fox factory (not in all cases) over GX, TL brakes, Fox performance or performance elite and carbon wheels and possibly lifetime warranties? 90% of riding is in S FL and the other 10% will be north Florida and travelling with the family to wherever. 

What say you guys in how to best narrow this down? They all weigh probably 1.5 to 2 lbs difference between any of them. The lightest benign 28ish lbs or so they say and the heaviest being about 30.5/31lbs. The only bike I can ride/demo on here is the Stumpjumper. Everything else is sight unseen purchase.

I know this is the spot thread and may get biased opinion but I am sure that many of you went through similiar approach before you bought your Mayhem and many of you actually have more than one of the bikes on the list so insight is appreciated.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

cue003 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It is helpful.
> 
> Now I am on my next dilemma which is asking if the price is worth it. Spot is, I think, kind of a boutique brand. Their price point isn't "cheap" but you do get a lot. However, there are other bikes inpretty much the same price range that you also get a lot with that you don't on the similiarly priced 5 star build Mayhem.
> 
> ...


mayhem is very specific bike in a way it feels/rides. i live literally 5 minutes from Spot so the mayhem would seem obvious choice. i demoed that bike at least 5 times during last summer/fall, i really wanted to like it but i just couldnt click with it. 
for past 10 years, i have been on dw-link bikes but after i demoed ripley LS and Ripmo, they would not click either. of all the 29ers i demoed last year (probably around 15 of them), the one i immediately liked was transition smuggler. and it wasnt even high end build. just your basic fairly heavy aluminum gx build. 
a friend of mine really liked mayhem the first time he demoed and ended up buying it. after about 2 weeksof owning mayhem, he demoed ripmo and loved it so much he returned mayhem and bought ripmo. 
i guess what i am trying to say here is, we are all different, dont rely much on what others like, most of the people in spot forum will tell you spot is the best. go to ibis forum and you will hear how ibis bikes are great. the best is to demo them all on actual trails if you could and pick what you like the best.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

does anyone know actual real world weights for each of 3 builds? i cant seem to find the info on the website.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

brankulo said:


> does anyone know actual real world weights for each of 3 builds? i cant seem to find the info on the website.


In which size? S, M, L or XL?


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

Xl preferably but does not matter, as long as i get all 3 in one size.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

brankulo said:


> Xl preferably but does not matter, as long as i get all 3 in one size.


I got L 4-star approx 29.25 and L 5-star approx 28.75. I did not inquire about 6-star since it is cost prohibitive for me.


----------



## brankulo (Aug 29, 2005)

thanks, trying to decide here between 4 or 5 star but if the difference is just .5lbs ill just go with 4.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

brankulo said:


> thanks, trying to decide here between 4 or 5 star but if the difference is just .5lbs ill just go with 4.


The most accurate answer will be from those that have taken delivery of their Mayems and can weigh them directly for us without pedals. Those weights that I posted were approx weights given to me from an email exchange with Spot.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

according to my math i did when we were buying mayhem for my wife, the difference in components weight was just shy of 500g or 1.1lbs. this wasnt enough for me to justify extra 1k for 5 star build. instead, we sold the S1 wheel set right away, the money we got + extra $300 i used to get her a carbon wheel set and with the carbon bars we transfered from her old bike we matched the weight of 5 star build. now this was when all the builds were with fox 34, so if you are looking into 4 star build now, you can subtract about 180g for 34 vs 36 difference, so the diference between 4 and 5 star would come to 320g.

hope this helps


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, we got the wrong size. I was hoping a large would work for Mr and Mrs. but turns out the large is just too big for her at 5'7".

If anyone is interested in a Large Mayhem in Red, I have one for sale. pinkbike. will put an ad up here now. great ride ,just too large. we will look for a medium

cheers.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

SHAHEEB said:


> Well, we got the wrong size. I was hoping a large would work for Mr and Mrs. but turns out the large is just too big for her at 5'7".
> 
> If anyone is interested in a Large Mayhem in Red, I have one for sale. pinkbike. will put an ad up here now. great ride ,just too large. we will look for a medium
> 
> cheers.


See return policy









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Was thinking the same thing. Is it not elegible for return? Unless you are parting it out and just selling the frame and keeping the components for your replacement Mayhem.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

cue003 said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Is it not elegible for return? Unless you are parting it out and just selling the frame and keeping the components for your replacement Mayhem.


Spot is great to work with and likely will work something out

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Silly-ish question... how hard is it to bunny hop and manual on the Mayhem 29er? Is it all business all the time or can you have fun and play? I ask since a few reviewers imply that although the bike is great it is hard to be playful on/with the bike.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

It's a fun bike, but for short riders, it can be a struggle to get behind the rear axle (I'm one of those reviewers). How tall are you? How far can you manual now? How high can you bunnyhop?

You can still manual off drops and ledges just fine, but long sustained manuals over 10 feet long are pretty tough for short riders. Bunnyhopping over a rock, or small 6" high obstacles are no problem for me, but getting up 12"+ obstacles are a real challenge for me on the mayhem. It's a really fun bike, but it doesn't feel at all like a BMX to me. The rollik feels a lot more BMXy.

My buddy could manual a school bus, and he has no problem at all on the mayhem. He's also 6' tall and insanely talented.

It's still a very fun bike to ride, but I can bunnyhop about twice as high on the rollik and three times as high on my hardtai?l. I'm 5'6".


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

hardtail party said:


> It's a fun bike, but for short riders, it can be a struggle to get behind the rear axle (I'm one of those reviewers). How tall are you? How far can you manual now? How high can you bunnyhop?
> 
> You can still manual off drops and ledges just fine, but long sustained manuals over 10 feet long are pretty tough for short riders. Bunnyhopping over a rock, or small 6" high obstacles are no problem for me, but getting up 12"+ obstacles are a real challenge for me on the mayhem. It's a really fun bike, but it doesn't feel at all like a BMX to me. The rollik feels a lot more BMXy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I'm 5'9" without shoes. I can bunny hop up onto/over picnic benches (not tables) and similar no problem on friends FS mountain bikes (albeit they are lighter weight XC-esq type bikes - I am 148lbs).


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

cue003 said:


> Silly-ish question... how hard is it to bunny hop and manual on the Mayhem 29er? Is it all business all the time or can you have fun and play? I ask since a few reviewers imply that although the bike is great it is hard to be playful on/with the bike.


Weight and wheelsize don't really impact a bikes playfulness or bunny hop ability. That has more to do with chainstay length, suspension settings and head tube height (can essentially be adjusted with stack height and handlebar height).

A more playful bike is also a less stable bike. It's a trade off. At high speeds and on chunky terrain a playful bike will not feel playful, it will feel scary.

I think the mayhem is kind of right in the middle, it's a trail bike. It has good stability and good playfulness, not the best at either but good enough at both without any huge sacrifices.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

The mayhem is a great all rounder trail bike. I wouldn't take it to a skatepark though. 

If you're bunny hopping xc bikes, it should feel pretty similar.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks training-wheels and hardtail party. 


Hardtail Party.... what would you take to a skatepark? Not that I’m going there just looking for a frame of reference since I have never been to one.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

You can take any bike to a skatepark, but the obvious choice is a hardtail of course! 

At a skatepark I'd want something with super short chainstays and a short wheelbase, like a dirt jumper. For skatepark style moves - dropping in vert, airing out, bunny hopping up ledges, jumps, etc., short chainstays, and a short wheelbase is the best. I wouldn't pick a 29er for my dedicated skatepark bike, but they can still be ridden there.

Like training-wheels said, these all come at the cost of high speed stability. Every bike is a compromise somewhere. Personally, I prefer a bike with a longer reach than chainstay. I prefer a playful ride over top speed.

The point is, the mayhem is a great all-rounder. If you're looking to specifically bunny hop, jump, and goof around all the time, there are better bikes for that purpose. If you're looking to ride on trails of all types, up and down, the mayhem is a great bike for that. If I could get a mayhem with a 430mm chainstay like the rollik, it'd be my #1 bike, because I favor fun on the backwheel over overall speed/stability.


----------



## paris (Mar 14, 2006)

Anyone running a 150 fork on it have a long term review with 150


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

paris said:


> Anyone running a 150 fork on it have a long term review with 150


I'm running a 36 set at 150 with a Vorspurng Luftkappe. Rides great. I have a long term review in this thread a few pages back.


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello All, Not much of a poster but here goes, 30 year mountain biker here, looking for advice. Im an East Coast rider, specifically New Hampshire Exeter, Lynn Woods Mass, Vermont Kingdom Trails. Mostly super tech, up and down. Not a lot of flow, old school flat to drops (I do up to 6 feet or so). On an 26 Intense 6.6 for last 10 years 35lb bike 6 plus inches travel, VPP bike. Rode a Rocky Mountain BC Thunderbolt for a season 27.5. Too wimpy for me, Im 5'10 185-190lbs, aggressive, strong rider, telemark skier, surfer.
. Dabbled in racing along time ago. Lynn Woods Mass was rated the most technical trails in the country back in 2011 by Bike Magazine. Check out (Trail Boss Lynn Woods). Most reviews don't seem to review where I live so really really hard an annoying to get proper info. Tech climbs here are freaking technically, slow not long, and tight. Downs are quick and tight with all sorts of roots, rocks anything you can think of. I am out of the loop a bit with all these "new" terms, rake, offset, spacers on forks, boost etc. Im reading up on them, but super confusing. I want a bike I can get on ride and not play with settings etc. Looking to spend 5K plus. Might be the last bike I ever buy (ha).
Looking at Spot Mayhem and Rollik, Ibis Ripmo and Evil Offering. Ive never ridden a 29er and not much option for those bikes to Demo. If anyone on this thread regularly rides east coast, would love your opinion. I dont ride Sedona, Utah, BC, blah blah blah. Not downing those places, it just gets old hearing about those places. Vermont and NH and MASS have kick as riding too. I really just need someone to tell me what the hell to buy, as you all know the is a huge purchase and turning 47 this year not getting any younger. Thanks and thanks for listening!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Angus1974 said:


> Hello All, Not much of a poster but here goes, 30 year mountain biker here, looking for advice. Im an East Coast rider, specifically New Hampshire Exeter, Lynn Woods Mass, Vermont Kingdom Trails. Mostly super tech, up and down. Not a lot of flow, old school flat to drops (I do up to 6 feet or so). On an 26 Intense 6.6 for last 10 years 35lb bike 6 plus inches travel, VPP bike. Rode a Rocky Mountain BC Thunderbolt for a season 27.5. Too wimpy for me, Im 5'10 185-190lbs, aggressive, strong rider, telemark skier, surfer (not a couch dude)
> . Dabbled in racing along time ago. Lynn Woods Mass was rated the most technical trails in the country back in 2011 by Bike Magazine. Check out (Trail Boss Lynn Woods). Most reviews don't seem to review where I live so really really hard an annoying to get proper info. Tech climbs here are freaking technically, slow not long, and tight. Downs are quick and tight with all sorts of roots, rocks anything you can think of.
> Looking at Spot Mayhem and Rollik, Ibis Ripmo and Evil Offering. Ive never ridden a 29er and not much option for those bikes to Demo. If anyone on this thread regularly rides east coast, would love your opinion. I dont ride Sedona, Utah, BC, blah blah blah. Not downing those places, it just gets old hearing about those places. Vermont and NH and MASS have kick as riding too. I really just need someone to tell me what the hell to buy, as you all know the is a huge purchase and turning 47 this year not getting any younger. Thanks and thanks for listening!


I have a mayem 29er with a pike 140mm and a fox x2 shock and ride in mass. I dont hit Lynn but ive been there long ago so know what its like. I ride NTF, Nam, foxboro some times. The mayhem is stiff and composed in the rough stuff. I used to have a ibis mojo3 that i didnt like. It would get overwhelmed in tech. Not sure if the ripmo is any different. From what you described and where you ride i would consider a rollik with 150mm fork or the mayhem with a 150mm fork. The only neg for east coast trails is the chainstays are on the longer side and the wb is a bit long. I think this ads to the stability too. Another bike to consider is the Knolly fugitive LT.

Have fun deciding!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yea that wheelbase and chain stay thing is another consideration. Its all new to me, guess I really never paid attention. I was looking at the SB 130 too sounds perfect except for reach and chain stay length. Rollik almost sounds perfect, plus I would have to sell my 15 year old son to pay for the Yeti!!!


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Angus1974 said:


> Yea that wheelbase and chain stay thing is another consideration. Its all new to me, guess I really never paid attention. I was looking at the SB 130 too sounds perfect except for reach and chain stay length. Rollik almost sounds perfect, plus I would have to sell my 15 year old son to pay for the Yeti!!!


I had a yeti (sb95). Great bike but i dont miss it at all. The Spot suspension is amazing. Super stiff. If the geo works for you try it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

dmo said:


> I have a mayem 29er with a pike 140mm and a fox x2 shock and ride in mass. I dont hit Lynn but ive been there long ago so know what its like. I ride NTF, Nam, foxboro some times. The mayhem is stiff and composed in the rough stuff. I used to have a ibis mojo3 that i didnt like. It would get overwhelmed in tech. Not sure if the ripmo is any different. From what you described and where you ride i would consider a rollik with 150mm fork or the mayhem with a 150mm fork. The only neg for east coast trails is the chainstays are on the longer side and the wb is a bit long. I think this ads to the stability too. Another bike to consider is the Knolly fugitive LT.
> 
> Have fun deciding!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not sure if it matters but I asked Spot recently about me putting on a 150 fork if I decided to buy the Mayhem and they responded and said:

"We do not recommend running a 150mm fork on the Mayhem. The bike was specifically designed around a 140mm fork. If you do decide to run a 150mm, we would be unable to assist you with any warranty items if something did happen to the frame/bike."

I know a few folks are running a 150 fork and I believe there is even someone with a 160 fork.

I will be interested to see what you end up purchasing and what you think.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I recommend a rollik 150 or an hd4. Personally, I find the benefits of 29ers come into play on more open, fast trails. For what you're describing, I would recommend a 27.5. While the mayhem could handle a 6 foot drop or two, it's not the ideal bike for that style riding. In my opinion, on rocky, chunky terrain like new England, a more supple suspsnion design is better suited than a super efficient design.

Ive ridden the offering out west. I wasn't really impressed. Obe bike that does impress me, however, is the following mb. Seriously fun bike that punches above its travel numbers.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Even though my review videos are from Sedona, I've ridden spots (and other bikes) in Tennessee, North Carolina, Virginia, Arkansas, Texas, Missouri, Washington, Oregon, California, and Utah.

I know a lot of people think the east coast has the hardest terrain around, reviews from other states are still relevant. In my experience and travels, I find Sedona to have the toughest challenges around. 

But it's a wide open internet, where anyone can make a review on any trail they want. If you want reviews back east, make some. I'm sure a lot of people would appreciate it.


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

I did not even see your review, I dont think reviews from west coast are not relevant. Just not relevant to me personally. Riding over here is very very different, Ive ridden out west a few times, its great, really great. I agree with you, I was mostly talking about Media reviews magazines etc. Im just getting older and have to be very careful about my purchase. Appreciate the response, Rollik sounds like a winner just by what I have been reading the last year.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

You're smart to do so much research. I wish there was an easier way for you to demo a rollik out there.

Another bike I've been digging is the rocky mtn instinct.


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

Im sure any bike I buy will blow me away, compared to my old Intense. I loved that bike, it took a beating. Im sure I will be happy no matter what. Technology has changed so much, that Im sure I will feel like I'm on a Corvette.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

While I love a carbon bike, they aren't quite as robust as aluminum for banging them around and crashing. Something to consider based on how you may or may not handle your bikes.

I'd recommend attending an event like outerbike or nemba fest. Ride as many different bikes as you can and see which one you click with. When you're dropping $4000-9900 on a bike, it's worth a few hundred bucks to demo a lot of bikes. That's how I discovered spot, and I still haven't ridden a bike I like more.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Is the black Mayhem raw carbon or painted black?

Is the red Mayhem red paint over the raw black carbon?

I would assume the red mayhem chips and you see black where the paint has chipped?


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

From what I can tell, black is carbon with a clear coat on it. Red is paint over primer over carbon. 

The matte red is actually the most durable paint I've owned yet on a bike. After a year of thrashing and getting it scratched up shuttling and hauling it around, the paint didn't chip, flake, or scratch to show anything under it. I wish I had gone red on my new rollik 150.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

I have a black mayhem and my wife has a red. Finishes on both seem durable... comparing to other carbon bikes I've owned. One thing I can say is that the red seems to pick up shoe scuffs from my wife that are hard to remove... black stains. But don't really notice it unless you're looking for it. Both look good, but I prefer the black more (yet my wife prefers her red more  )


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

New Spot Ryve 115 and 100.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=1100916&share_fid=23347&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Living link + short travel = stupid fast. Intriguing bikes for sure.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Sub 25lbs ain't bad either. I'll bet that bike is a rocket.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Damn wasn’t expecting new bikes from Spot. They do look sweet though. It would have been great to spice up colors etc instead of the “standard” 2 colors that seem to be used on all their FS line.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Spot messed up one aspect on those 2 new bikes...Press Fit BB. Ugh. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's the thread for the ryve:

https://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/spot-brand-new-ryve-115-100-a-1100916.html#post14043646


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

prj71 said:


> Spot messed up one aspect on those 2 new bikes...Press Fit BB. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think it's To Be Determined if that was a "mess up". I would prefer threaded also, but some press fits work really really well and never creak. They're lighter and stiffer, which is the point of the new models. Anyone have creaking issues on their other spot frames?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't had a press fit that didn't creak. 

Cannondale full suspension bike, Specialized Fat Bike, Giant road bike, Niner hard tail...all press fit...every one creaked. Solved with Wheels Manufacturing or Praxis thread together cups. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

prj71 said:


> I haven't had a press fit that didn't creak.
> 
> Cannondale full suspension bike, Specialized Fat Bike, Giant road bike, Niner hard tail...all press fit...every one creaked. Solved with Wheels Manufacturing or Praxis thread together cups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


But does anyone's spot creak? Mine doesn't.... it's all manufacturing tolerances and the big brands are known for having lower tolerances on many of their frames.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

My Mayhem is the quietest full suspension bike I've owned. Around 1500 creak free miles in all conditions. Loved my old Ripley, but was always chasing creaks on that bike, drove me crazy! That said, never had issue with the PF BB on that bike....the creaks were always suspension related.


----------



## Training-Wheels (Aug 22, 2013)

Spot almost has to do press fit because every time they release a new bike all the nerds come out and start asking “how much does it weigh?!?!?!!!!!”. These companies are fighting over grams.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Training-Wheels said:


> Spot almost has to do press fit because every time they release a new bike all the nerds come out and start asking "how much does it weigh?!?!?!!!!!". These companies are fighting over grams.


Yep. Say what you will about PF, but it is lighter.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Training-Wheels said:


> Anyone have creaking issues on their other spot frames?





Training-Wheels said:


> But does anyone's spot creak? Mine doesn't....


The Mayhem, Rollik and Rocker are threaded BB.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

ripn said:


> Yep. Say what you will about PF, but it is lighter.


Splitting hairs. PF will not mean you all of sudden can make it to the top of a hill in less time than if you had a threaded BB.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Splitting hairs. PF will not mean you all of sudden can make it to the top of a hill in less time than if you had a threaded BB.


Oh I agree. Personally, I will always take durability and ease of maintenance over a few grams of weight savings. That said, many of riders this bike is aimed at (XC/Marathon) want a very light bike. A few ounces here and a few ounces there can add up.


----------



## JasonHH (Nov 8, 2010)

*This Bike RIPS!*

I bought a 6 star build with a 140mm Fox 34, back in December. We had an absolutely epic winter here in Southwest Colorado and the trails are just now drying out.

These are just random thoughts coming off the stoke of a great ride!

First-off...I bought this to replace a 2016 Yeti SB4.5. The Yeti was great, but always had flex in hard corners....plus, it was just time for something new and the SPOT Christmas sale was too good to pass up.

FIT: I'm 6' Tall with a 33" inseam. I had the bike on a few short rides and was really struggling with the steep seat tube angle. I felt cramped and was starting to question the purchase. Today, I shortened the stem to 50mm, put another spacer under the stem (I know....this just makes the cockpit even shorter) and raised the saddle. WOW! The bike just came alive and felt fantastic. Hard to explain...but all good now.

RIDE: I rode a section of trail today that I've ridden 200+ times on a dozen different bikes over the years. Combination of fast flowy and buff single track to rock gardens and sandstone ledges/drops (think Moab). Recent bikes have been Yeti SB95C, 3rd Gen Nomad, Yeti SB4.5, Yeti SB5, and Yeti SB 5.5 (Still own). The Mayhem is by far the most playful, stiff, responsive bike I've ever ridden on these trails. It's so easy to pop and play on...the Living Link is legit. I love the stiffness in the corners and out of the saddle the bike is just amazingly efficient. It really likes to jump!!

Big rock gardens, square-edge stuff could get a bit rough and I started to feel the edges of where the bike truly excels. Of course, I'm comparing this to a Yeti 5.5 with Fox 36 upfront and Float X2 out back...setup very plush. I can see why Mayhem owners are wanting to run a 36 up front and a DPX2 out back, but I wanted to keep the bike light (currently weighs in at 27.5 lbs) and I'm fortunate enough to have a longer travel 29er that I can run with heavier suspension and rubber.

The playful nature of the bike is really what just blew me away. Maybe I've been on Yeti switch infinity bikes too long, but all the reviews of the Mayhem are spot-on (sorry, bad pun)...the bike truly does have a playful spirit and is just a blast to ride.

Very happy customer.....


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

For those who bought the one true mayhem color and struggle with getting all the black marks off that seem to accumulate on the hot tomato finish this stuff seems to do the business better than others I've tried.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Anyone with an OG Mayhem upgrade to the Spooler? Any noticeable improvement?

https://bikerumor.com/2019/04/26/spot-rollik-150-trail-bike-gets-a-flip-chip-updated-kinematics/


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

My rollik 150 has a spooler. I honestly cant tell a difference in terms of stiffness. Its definitely not hurting anything.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

fastpath said:


> Anyone with an OG Mayhem upgrade to the Spooler? Any noticeable improvement?
> 
> https://bikerumor.com/2019/04/26/spot-rollik-150-trail-bike-gets-a-flip-chip-updated-kinematics/


I thought the Rollik 150 has been updated and changed for quite a little while now but this article makes it out like it just happened last week.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

fastpath said:


> Anyone with an OG Mayhem upgrade to the Spooler? Any noticeable improvement?
> 
> https://bikerumor.com/2019/04/26/spot-rollik-150-trail-bike-gets-a-flip-chip-updated-kinematics/


The spooler is interesting, but not sure I see the point. The Mayhem is damn stiff already.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Mayhem owner with 140 front and rear, raced Enduro in WV for the first time last week and I did well, but the bike's rear end felt wayyy stiff through those WV jagged rock gardens. It worked, but I had to hang on hard and it really gassed me (could be all me though). I've heard of guys putting on the DPX2 in the rear--does this alleviate some of the stiffness from the leaf spring? I normally love the stiffness through berms, pumps,and downhills, but the rocks were getting to me.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Kennythevamp said:


> Mayhem owner with 140 front and rear, raced Enduro in WV for the first time last week and I did well, but the bike's rear end felt wayyy stiff through those WV jagged rock gardens. It worked, but I had to hang on hard and it really gassed me (could be all me though). I've heard of guys putting on the DPX2 in the rear--does this alleviate some of the stiffness from the leaf spring? I normally love the stiffness through berms, pumps,and downhills, but the rocks were getting to me.


Cant say about the DPX2 but I put a X2 on and it fixed exactly what you described.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

dmo said:


> Cant say about the DPX2 but I put a X2 on and it fixed exactly what you described.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Excellent. That may be the one for me then. I found a review and comparison from worldwide cyclery: 
While the DPX2 is more aimed at the trail and light enduro use rider, the Float X2 is more focused on enduro use and DH riding.

However, it did say that the X2 is much more difficult to set up and adjust. Have you found an issue with that?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Kennythevamp said:


> Excellent. That may be the one for me then. I found a review and comparison from worldwide cyclery:
> While the DPX2 is more aimed at the trail and light enduro use rider, the Float X2 is more focused on enduro use and DH riding.
> 
> However, it did say that the X2 is much more difficult to set up and adjust. Have you found an issue with that?


Yes and no. It depends on how much you mind spending time dialling in suspension. I also used a shockwiz which helped

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel like the dpx2 is slightly more poppy and supportive and the float x2 is more plush. Note: ive never ridden the mayhem with an x2, but ive ridden other bikes with it..


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I’d say before you drop a bunch of cash on a new shock, be sure to spend some time fiddling with the stock unit. I’ve found the living link suspension very air pressure sensitive...more so than any other bike I’ve owned. A couple of psi either way can have a surprisingly big effect.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

^ this. The mayhem is super sensitive with pressure.

I also wonder if your rebound could have been too slow, leading to packing. Its awesome you were out there pushing it on thet race though, props.. 130mm travel is going to be tough for enduro racing no matter what shock you're running. The mayhem isnt the plushest bike on the market, but it sure is fun.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the response Hardtail Party. 

I got another silly question. The reach on a medium mayhem is showing as 424mm and top tube of 586mm. I see all these new bikes coming out, namely the Ibis Ripley, witha 450mm reach and 603mm top tube on a M. Is that considered a big difference? I have mentioned before about being concerned about a cramped cockpit not because I have owned a ton of bikes but moreso simply because I have gotten caught up in all the internet reading and numbers from one bike to the next. Hence the basis of my question of the size and feel of the cockpit on the Mayhem compared to other similiar sized M bikes that you guys would also appropriately fit on.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Youre going to have to demo a few bikes and see which reach measurement you like. Some people like long reach, some people dont. And "long" is subjective. 3 years ago, the mayhem was considered long. The trend is for every new bike to come out longer than the last. Im convinced a few companies just started calling their large a medium now. Longer bikes are more stable in the straight, but a bit less maneuverable. They also make you change your riding position compared to how we rode bikes 5+ years ago.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Are all of the pivot points staying quiet on the Mayhem?

Also I'm 5'8" with a 32" inseam...Medium or Large?

Took a Trek Fuel EX 18.5 for a spin yesterday and it fit me real well. Was comparing geometry numbers and it seem the large Mayhem may be a better fit for me.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

@prj71, I would be very interested in finding out what the guys at spot recommend for frame size and stem length for you at your height and inseam. Have you given them a call and asked?

Was the Trek EX in the high or low setting for the 18.5 you rode?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Are all of the pivot points staying quiet on the Mayhem?


Approaching 1700 miles on mine, not a peep out of the suspension. Absolutely the quietest bike I've owned.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

cue003 said:


> @prj71, I would be very interested in finding out what the guys at spot recommend for frame size and stem length for you at your height and inseam. Have you given them a call and asked?
> 
> Was the Trek EX in the high or low setting for the 18.5 you rode?


I did contact them once and they recommended a medium. I'm going by stack and reach numbers and Top tube length on the Fuel EX M/L (18.5) which fit me great and comparing to the Mayhem. Fuel EX was in the high setting.

Fuel EX M/L - Stack: 603, Reach: 450, Top Tube: 616

Mayhem Large - Stack: 622, Reach: 448, Top Tube: 612


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

ripn said:


> Approaching 1700 miles on mine, not a peep out of the suspension. Absolutely the quietest bike I've owned.


This is good to know. Contacted a Fuel EX owner I know who doesn't have anywhere near that mileage on their bike and over 2 summers of riding he claimed that all of the pivot bearings and bottom bracket bearings needed to be replaced. Fuel EX is press fit I believe.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

prj71 said:


> I did contact them once and they recommended a medium. I'm going by stack and reach numbers and Top tube length on the Fuel EX M/L (18.5) which fit me great and comparing to the Mayhem. Fuel EX was in the high setting.
> 
> Fuel EX M/L - Stack: 603, Reach: 450, Top Tube: 616
> 
> Mayhem Large - Stack: 622, Reach: 448, Top Tube: 612


I am struggling with this type of decision also. here is how I'm looking at it ... f you went with the Medium that Spot recommenced the difference in reach is 26mm - 1 inch. The default stem on the mayhem is 60mm and they will even go up to a 70mm if you like. They recommended a M to me as well and my height is 5' 9". I have the same concerns as you with cockpit feel and I haven't made my decision yet.

M spot stack is 586mm so -13mm (.5 inch) from Trek Ex and TT is -3mm (.12 inch) vs Trek EX.

I plan to do as hardtail party suggests above is seek out bikes that I have local and see if I can come close to the waiting differences to get an idea of the different feels. Not an exact science because riser bars/bar position, bar height, stem height, seat position on rails can all change the overal feel of a bike. The best will be to ride a M and L Mayhem in relatively identical configuration but I don't have that luxury.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

At 5’8” I’d definitely go with a medium. I’m just under 6’ and the large fits me well with a 60mm stem. Can’t imagine you’d be happy on the same sized frame. Also keep in mind the Mayhem has a long seat tube, so if you size up you will be limiting your choices on dropper posts.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Did any of you guys/gals on a M mayhem go with the 160mm dropper instead of the 125mm that is supposed to be spec’d on the M? Any issues?


----------



## paris (Mar 14, 2006)

Spam large 2018 mayhem FS frame or complete
https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showpr...=29-spot-mayhem-2018-frame-or-complete&cat=51


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

I can’t find the info so excuse my stupidity 
Is the Mayhem have an offset/raked fork? I demoed the Ripmo and SB 130 and was blown away


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

Never mind I found it!


----------



## stocky27 (Jul 13, 2009)

yeti575 said:


> Right.
> According to Paul, raises the BB 6mm, which was music to my ears. I don't know how many bikes I crossed off my list because of a low BB. I had a Pivot 429 (one model back from the newest version) for a weekend and really liked it except for the constant pedal strikes. For ME, a 13" BB doesn't make sense for the terrain I ride on most.
> 
> Hi Yeti575, saw this and your earlier posts. I am looking at a new Mayhem 29 5-star build and talked to Paul and was very impressed. I am from North Central MA and also ride chunky, tight, twisty, rocky, rooty New England tech most of the time, and also ride Maine some. How are you finding it now that you've had it for a year for pedal strikes with the 140 fork, and for tech climbing and tech descending? I'm somewhat worried about the suspension not sticking to the trail on climbs and on it being a little firm on descents.


----------



## stocky27 (Jul 13, 2009)

dmo said:


> -- I live in MA (metrowest area) and love how the mayhem climbs. I love how when you put the power down it just moves forward. It's crazy stuff btw. I have mine with a fox x2 shock. I'm not sure what shock the mayhem is coming with now. If you can at least get the dpx2. The x2 is damn adjustable though. I've never spent time on a Trek but can compare it to Mojo3, Yeti SB95 and SB5+, Scott Spark, Evil following and insurgent, Pivot Mach 429SL and Mach 5.5. The mayhem does everything the best out of all those bikes with maybe the exception of the Insurgent which is better descending.
> 
> Hello. I am looking at a new Spot Mayhem, and am also in MA (Townsend in North Central/Eastern MA). I need a large, but wondering if you still have and are loving your Mayhem, and if I might be able to check yours out. Really close to also buying one. Spoke to Paul at Spot last week, and really impressed. Wondering what you think of the bottom bracket height for MA and NH tech, and anything else pro or con since you've had it so long now. TIA, Dave


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Small frame for sale here. Bargain pricing too. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

I’m from east coast as well, ride same terrain. Can’t demo a Spot, reviews sound great. Want one!! Afraid to drop cash on a bike that I have not demoed. Demoed Ripmo and SB 130 and was blown away. I’m sold on the 29. Just wish I could ride the Mayhem. I just can’t justify buying without riding.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Anyone know why the brake cable is not internally routed? Now every picture I look at for Spot all I see is that cable running down the frame. Argh. More evident with the red frame of course.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Most bikes don't route brake cables internally. This is so you can change brakes without disconnecting the hydraulic hose, requiring a rebleed.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Angus1974 said:


> I'm from east coast as well, ride same terrain. Can't demo a Spot, reviews sound great. Want one!! Afraid to drop cash on a bike that I have not demoed. Demoed Ripmo and SB 130 and was blown away. I'm sold on the 29. Just wish I could ride the Mayhem. I just can't justify buying without riding.


Im in MA metrowest and have a med Mayem. If you want to try it let me know

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Angus1974 said:


> I'm from east coast as well, ride same terrain. Can't demo a Spot, reviews sound great. Want one!! Afraid to drop cash on a bike that I have not demoed. Demoed Ripmo and SB 130 and was blown away. I'm sold on the 29. Just wish I could ride the Mayhem. I just can't justify buying without riding.


I'm having the same problem. I'm thinking about taking a road trip to Spot in CO and trying one and tying it in with some fishing at the same time.

Unless someone in WI has a Mayhem?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

stocky27 said:


> dmo said:
> 
> 
> > -- I live in MA (metrowest area) and love how the mayhem climbs. I love how when you put the power down it just moves forward. It's crazy stuff btw. I have mine with a fox x2 shock. I'm not sure what shock the mayhem is coming with now. If you can at least get the dpx2. The x2 is damn adjustable though. I've never spent time on a Trek but can compare it to Mojo3, Yeti SB95 and SB5+, Scott Spark, Evil following and insurgent, Pivot Mach 429SL and Mach 5.5. The mayhem does everything the best out of all those bikes with maybe the exception of the Insurgent which is better descending.
> ...


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I wonder if they'll be at outerbike in Sun Valley ID in 3 weeks. That would be a great way to test a mayhem.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

hardtail party said:


> Most bikes don't route brake cables internally. This is so you can change brakes without disconnecting the hydraulic hose, requiring a rebleed.


Ahhh, Thanks for the info hardtail party. I didn't think of that.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

cue003 said:


> Ahhh, Thanks for the info hardtail party. I didn't think of that.


When we demoed in August of 2018, this was Tyler's (from Spot) exact response. The brake cable is setup outside the frame so it's easy to maintain or swap/replace if needed.


----------



## Dubya007 (Nov 17, 2018)

prj71 said:


> I'm having the same problem. I'm thinking about taking a road trip to Spot in CO and trying one and tying it in with some fishing at the same time.
> 
> _Unless someone in WI has a Mayhem?_


Yes, I do (5 Star, Matte Black, XL), and I love it!  I wanted a bike that would feel right at home on our trails, (it had to be agile, fast, efficient, poppy, a super-climber, handle chunk well, etc.), but would also travel well and would give me "more bike" when needed and when exploring other regions' trails. The Mayhem gave me a big YES to all that I was asking for! It's nice to look at too...:thumbsup:


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

sold


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

ripn said:


> Probably going to regret this, but putting my Mayhem up for sale.
> Large frame, Fox 36, Roval carbon wheels, GX drive train, Race Face carbon bars, etc. $3600
> 
> Details:
> https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2586263/


Nice ride. What are you replacing the Mayhem with?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

cue003 said:


> Nice ride. What are you replacing the Mayhem with?


Found a deal I couldn't pass up on a Ripmo. Have very mixed feelings about selling the Mayhem. I have loved this bike, but have also found myself venturing into burlier terrain where the extra travel would be kinder on my body.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Dubya007 said:


> Yes, I do (5 Star, Matte Black, XL), and I love it!  I wanted a bike that would feel right at home on our trails, (it had to be agile, fast, efficient, poppy, a super-climber, handle chunk well, etc.), but would also travel well and would give me "more bike" when needed and when exploring other regions' trails. The Mayhem gave me a big YES to all that I was asking for! It's nice to look at too...:thumbsup:


If this was was large or medium I'd probably like to meet up with you for a trial run. XL will be too large for me at 5'8"

Glad you like it for the WI trail systems. Which systems you usually ride?


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

prj71 said:


> If this was was large or medium I'd probably like to meet up with you for a trial run. XL will be too large for me at 5'8"
> 
> Glad you like it for the WI trail systems. Which systems you usually ride?


I also have a XL mayhem and ride northern IL/ South East WI trails 80% of the time. It's probably overkill in terms of travel, but I don't care and have a ton of fun on it.


----------



## Tronner (Dec 13, 2012)

ripn said:


> Found a deal I couldn't pass up on a Ripmo. Have very mixed feelings about selling the Mayhem. I have loved this bike, but have also found myself venturing into burlier terrain where the extra travel would be kinder on my body.


What's your take on the Mayhem vs Ripmo so far? Climbing, downhill and poppy feel? I'm currently on a Ripmo and like it a lot - just wondering if the Mayhem is any lighter / poppier?


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Tronner said:


> What's your take on the Mayhem vs Ripmo so far? Climbing, downhill and poppy feel? I'm currently on a Ripmo and like it a lot - just wondering if the Mayhem is any lighter / poppier?


Same hear. I am looking into a Ripmo, but had considered a Mayhem also. Since I have XC bikes already I don't need a 1 bike solution and have leaned Ripmo for the chunk.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Only have around 150 miles on the Ripmo, just getting it dialed in so you'll have to take this with a grain of salt. 
Both bikes are pretty damn amazing. The Ripmo is actually a little lighter than the Mayhem with the same build kit. I'd say the Mayhem has a firmer, poppier feel overall. The Ripmo is more plush and complaint by comparison, but not soft and squishy. Climbing wise, the Mayhem has a more efficient feel, especially on smother trails. The Ripmo seems to generate a little more traction when things get loose. Overall the Ripmo feels like a bigger bike (and it is) than the Mayhem. I had a OG Ripley (and quite a few miles on a v3 Ripley) before I bought the Spot. I think the Mayhem slots pretty nicely between the Ripley and the Ripmo. Definitely more capable than the Ripley, but think the Ripmo has the edge when ridding bigger terrain more aggressively. One thing I do miss on the Mayhem is the higher bb. I've had more pedals strikes than I would expect on Ripmo so far. Have needed to adjust my technique a bit to compensate.

Once I get more time on the Ibis I'll do a more comprehensive review.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Great explanation. The mayhem has a more antisquat than a ripmo. So it'll be more supportive, more efficient, and snappier on the climbs and sprints. But more antisquat typically means a little less traction than something like a ripmo. So the ripmo will track the ground better and have more traction on the climbs than a mayhem. Both fantastic bikes with slightly different riding characteristics. Some people like a stiff pedalling platform (me) and some people like maximum wheel-hugging traction on the climbs.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

thanks


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

ripn said:


> Only have around 150 miles on the Ripmo, just getting it dialed in so you'll have to take this with a grain of salt.
> Both bikes are pretty damn amazing. The Ripmo is actually a little lighter than the Mayhem with the same build kit. I'd say the Mayhem has a firmer, poppier feel overall. The Ripmo is more plush and complaint by comparison, but not soft and squishy. Climbing wise, the Mayhem has a more efficient feel, especially on smother trails. The Ripmo seems to generate a little more traction when things get loose. Overall the Ripmo feels like a bigger bike (and it is) than the Mayhem. I had a OG Ripley (and quite a few miles on a v3 Ripley) before I bought the Spot. I think the Mayhem slots pretty nicely between the Ripley and the Ripmo. Definitely more capable than the Ripley, but think the Ripmo has the edge when ridding bigger terrain more aggressively. One thing I do miss on the Mayhem is the higher bb. I've had more pedals strikes than I would expect on Ripmo so far. Have needed to adjust my technique a bit to compensate.
> 
> Once I get more time on the Ibis I'll do a more comprehensive review.


Coming from a Mayhem last year to (mostly) a Ripmo this year, these are my thoughts exactly. I'll add this: for longer rides where I'm climbing a bunch, I miss riding the Mayhem and the overall efficiency of the bike. On everything else, the Ripmo is an awesome bike and essentially feels like a more plush Mayhem.

To me, the Mayhem is the perfect do-it-all bike and is my choice for a one-bike quiver. That said, if you've got multiple bikes then it's hard to go wrong with a setup like a hardtail or an XC'ish 29er to pair alongside the Ripmo.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

rode mayhem 29 for about a season (june-may), had my friends ripmo for about 3 weeks while he was out of states, now on ripley v4. take with grain of salt as i have ridden and loved the feel of dw link bikes (ibis in particular) for past 10 years. last year i was trying to get into 29er realm and was looking for ripmo, but unavailability and discovery of mayhem steered me towards mayhem. i pretty much agree with other two observations, i liked how efficient and poppy the bike was, especially on smooth trails. i cant say i loved it on technical climbs or descends, which i thought it was a 29er novelty at that time. then i demoed ripmo and immediately realized why i love dw-link bikes. the suspension feel really suits my riding, it is still very efficient but also very compliant. but after i rode my firends ripmo for a while i began to realize it might be too much bike for what i really was looking for, especially since i had, and still have, hd3. i decided to wait and when ripley v4 was released i pulled the trigger. this bike ended up being perfect fit for me, while not as capable as ripmo downhill, it is still very very capable, would put it ahead of mayhem for sure (even though it has 10mm less travel), probably thanks to the suspension feel. very very efficient climber and climbs tech like no other bike i had or demoed before.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I'll chime in with my experience. Ive been on a Mayhem for about 2 yrs now. I came off of a mojo3 which i didnt like. Im not a fan of the ibis tune. I felt the my mayhem with a 140mm pike was great for all around trail riding. I ran it 27.5+ first before going to 29. I love how efficient it is. It just moves when you put the power down. Its also super stiff and does rather well in tech and downhills. There maybe other bikes that climb up tech a bit better.

On the other side, i now have a La Sal Peak. Its not a ripmo but its similar in that its a long travel 29er with a steep seat angle. The la sal is the most fun bike ive ridden. It climbs amazingly well and descends just as well. The faster you go the better. The Mayhem is more my keep the power down and speed up as i ride through all kinds of stuff bike.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks dmo, Cavo, hardtack party, snmokan, Ripn (i think i got everyone who recently responded) for your feedback and comparisons. 

It has proven helpful to me for sure.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Still have a small black Mayhem frame available for sale. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just received this email from Spot. For those on the fence about a Mayhem, this might help you finally pull the trigger (ex. $500 off 5 Star build).

{{To celebrate America's birth, we're putting Rollik 150s, Mayhem 130s, & Rockers all on sale! On top of the discount, we'd like to offer you a special coupon code for joining our email list. Use code FREEDOM200 at checkout for an additional $200 off your order (expires July 17th).}}


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone spend time on both a Mayhem and a Rhyve? My Mayhem is my do everything bike except for xc racing. Is the Rhyve somilar to the Mayhem in stiffness and efficiency? The Mayhem is a great do it all bike but at close to 30lb i can feel the weight on long rides. Anyone riddennthe Rhyve, 100 or 155, and can compare. I have a Fox 34sc 120mm from another bike that I would pair with the Rhyve. Id love to hear from people who have one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Don't think are are too many Ryve's in the wild yet. Im betting a short travel living link bike would be a rocket. If I was shopping for an XC bike, it would be on my short list for sure.


----------



## Kennythevamp (Aug 1, 2018)

Of those with the 36 and DPX2 140mm what do you think of it? Can any of you give a comparison to the 34 or DPS? I got my Mayhem with the 140 Factory 34 and Factory DPS, but as my riding has evolved to some gnarlier terrain and enduro style I'm considering upgrading. I don't necessarily want another bike, I like the versatility of the Mayhem, but I wonder if the Living Link creates a problem with small bump compliance or maybe I don't have my shock set to the correct PSI or rebound (or need the DPX2). Also, I'm around 140-145 lbs. so I don't think I necessary need a long travel bike (I'm not doing DH, just some enduros and rocky stuff with steep decents). 

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Kennythevamp said:


> Of those with the 36 and DPX2 140mm what do you think of it? Can any of you give a comparison to the 34 or DPS? I got my Mayhem with the 140 Factory 34 and Factory DPS, but as my riding has evolved to some gnarlier terrain and enduro style I'm considering upgrading. I don't necessarily want another bike, I like the versatility of the Mayhem, but I wonder if the Living Link creates a problem with small bump compliance or maybe I don't have my shock set to the correct PSI or rebound (or need the DPX2). Also, I'm around 140-145 lbs. so I don't think I necessary need a long travel bike (I'm not doing DH, just some enduros and rocky stuff with steep decents).
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


The DPX2 is better than the stock DPS. It seems to help with the mid stroke chatter issues. However, have Avalanche tune your stock DPS. They can do more with it than the DPX2 is capable of with the end result being much better.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

For "enduro" style riding/racing on rocky and gnarly terrain, I'd go with the DPX2 as it definitely helps make the bike more plush and compliant. That said, I personally preferred the DPS on the Mayhem as I thought it made the bike more lively and playful, and I liked the climbing platform. The DPX2 made the bike feel a bit more dead/damp to me, but that was more specific to the type of riding I do (all over Colorado and the west).


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a Mayhem and now the Ryve 115 6 star build (XTR). Sounds like you are in the same boat I was, Mayhem is such a great do it all bike (mines 150/130), but I was missing a small bike for just racking up miles on big days and fast local single track rides with my xc buddies. Been very happy with my Ryve so far for this purpose, definitely is very stiff and efficient like the Mayhem, as usual been trying to find the balance on the rear end between the firmness (harshness?) and compliance that I had to find on the Mayhem as well, but the slacker geometry w/ 120mm fork leads this bike to being a ton of fun on the downhill sections too. I do wonder about a bit of overlap or differentiation between bikes though right now, if I was only XC racing or depending on your local terrain the Ryve 100 with the Mayhem might be the way to go. I'd like to do events like BC Bike Race on the Ryve so I got the 115, but now I'm hoping Spot comes out with a SB150 equivalent, longer travel 29er that I'd trade in the Mayhem for at this point.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Abiding-Dude said:


> I have a Mayhem and now the Ryve 115 6 star build (XTR). Sounds like you are in the same boat I was, Mayhem is such a great do it all bike (mines 150/130), but I was missing a small bike for just racking up miles on big days and fast local single track rides with my xc buddies. Been very happy with my Ryve so far for this purpose, definitely is very stiff and efficient like the Mayhem, as usual been trying to find the balance on the rear end between the firmness (harshness?) and compliance that I had to find on the Mayhem as well, but the slacker geometry w/ 120mm fork leads this bike to being a ton of fun on the downhill sections too. I do wonder about a bit of overlap or differentiation between bikes though right now, if I was only XC racing or depending on your local terrain the Ryve 100 with the Mayhem might be the way to go. I'd like to do events like BC Bike Race on the Ryve so I got the 115, but now I'm hoping Spot comes out with a SB150 equivalent, longer travel 29er that I'd trade in the Mayhem for at this point.


Thanks. That helps. I want the bike for xc races, training rides leading up to a race and gast group rides with other racers. I have a fox34sc 120mm fork ill use either way. Does the 15mm +/- travel for the shock make a difference?

I put RWC needle bearings on my mayhem which really helped with suppleness. The shock is sooo active but you wouldmt know unless you looked down. I might do the same with the ryve.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonHH (Nov 8, 2010)

Musings from the 27.5 plus curious: I swapped out my 29er wheelset to a 27.5 plus with 2.8's (DHF and Rekon) just for the hell of it. I've been running the bike as 29er since I bought earlier this year, but wanted to see how the bike rode with the smaller hoops. I was skeptical...but wow, the bigger rubber is fun! Local trails are super dry and blown out at the moment, and the extra traction was noticeable. Also...with all the comments on this forum about the Spot having so much anti-squat and feeling a bit harsh in the mid-stroke, I almost feel like the bike was made for the plus tires.....they added a lot of plushness, great climbing traction, but the bike still feels poppy and precise. I'm a pretty die hard 29er guy, but this kind of opened my eyes a bit......I know this a Spot Mayhem 29 Forum, but does anyone else have any experiences running both types of wheels?


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

JasonHH said:


> does anyone else have any experiences running both types of wheels?


I'm about to do the opposite, as soon as I measure up my new rims to figure out spoke lengths and build 'em up. Curiosity is getting the better of me. I certainly don't have plans to dump my plus wheelset. I'd miss that cool plus tire noise on downhill slickrock/hardpack if anything.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

JasonHH said:


> Musings from the 27.5 plus curious: I swapped out my 29er wheelset to a 27.5 plus with 2.8's (DHF and Rekon) just for the hell of it. I've been running the bike as 29er since I bought earlier this year, but wanted to see how the bike rode with the smaller hoops. I was skeptical...but wow, the bigger rubber is fun! Local trails are super dry and blown out at the moment, and the extra traction was noticeable. Also...with all the comments on this forum about the Spot having so much anti-squat and feeling a bit harsh in the mid-stroke, I almost feel like the bike was made for the plus tires.....they added a lot of plushness, great climbing traction, but the bike still feels poppy and precise. I'm a pretty die hard 29er guy, but this kind of opened my eyes a bit......I know this a Spot Mayhem 29 Forum, but does anyone else have any experiences running both types of wheels?


Ive done both. I started with 27.5 x 2.8. It was fun, poppy, and stable as hell. I tried 29x2.4 up to 2.6. The 29ers roll faster and have better roll over. They also have less pedal strikes. I stucl woth 29er for those reasons.

I have a evil insurgent with 27.5x 2.8 maxxis tires that is a ton of fun but again rolls slow even though weighing less than my spot

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

dmo said:


> Thanks. That helps. I want the bike for xc races, training rides leading up to a race and gast group rides with other racers. I have a fox34sc 120mm fork ill use either way. Does the 15mm +/- travel for the shock make a difference?
> 
> I put RWC needle bearings on my mayhem which really helped with suppleness. The shock is sooo active but you wouldmt know unless you looked down. I might do the same with the ryve.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Probably not a big difference on the rear shock going +15mm but the extra 20mm and stiffness of the 34sc is really nice to have. If I was still doing the shorter xc races proper I probably would have done the Ryve 100 as I'm betting its still plenty capable for some fun stuff with the head angle it has. I agree with the way Spot has marked the 115 in that its a marathon/racy-very light trail kind of bike. I'm in BC though so my typical XC ride has pretty burly features still.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Abiding-Dude said:


> Probably not a big difference on the rear shock going +15mm but the extra 20mm and stiffness of the 34sc is really nice to have. If I was still doing the shorter xc races proper I probably would have done the Ryve 100 as I'm betting its still plenty capable for some fun stuff with the head angle it has. I agree with the way Spot has marked the 115 in that its a marathon/racy-very light trail kind of bike. I'm in BC though so my typical XC ride has pretty burly features still.


Would the 115 be a drawback racing vs the 100? If i get the 115 i can train and race on it but then again I still will have my Mayhem which is plenty capable

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

dmo said:


> Would the 115 be a drawback racing vs the 100? If i get the 115 i can train and race on it but then again I still will have my Mayhem which is plenty capable
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Not necessarily sure the 115 would be a drawback but there is a supposed 2 lb weight difference between the 115 and 100 (my 115 is a large, 25 pounds on the dot without pedals) that would probably be noticeable, but the weight difference is interesting as I can only see the fox 34 vs. 32 and nobby nic on the front vs. racing ray being the difference between the bikes, so if you have the fox 34sc up front maybe the 115 is worth it as that would be the only difference in your build? The 115 is definitely fast but I think if I was still focusing on racing quite a bit I would have gone with the 100, especially the modern geo 4" bikes, are really quite capable all round. Especially having the Mayhem still, having a bike thats dialled for racing and then a real trail bike would be a solid way to go. For what its worth as well, I really like bouncing between the Mayhem and Ryve, even though they are quite different bikes on paper and riding purpose, there isn't really too big of an adjustment that I feel between riding each bike.


----------



## blutzski (Oct 19, 2010)

*Love both sizes.*



JasonHH said:


> Musings from the 27.5 plus curious: I swapped out my 29er wheelset to a 27.5 plus with 2.8's (DHF and Rekon) just for the hell of it. I've been running the bike as 29er since I bought earlier this year, but wanted to see how the bike rode with the smaller hoops. I was skeptical...but wow, the bigger rubber is fun! Local trails are super dry and blown out at the moment, and the extra traction was noticeable. Also...with all the comments on this forum about the Spot having so much anti-squat and feeling a bit harsh in the mid-stroke, I almost feel like the bike was made for the plus tires.....they added a lot of plushness, great climbing traction, but the bike still feels poppy and precise. I'm a pretty die hard 29er guy, but this kind of opened my eyes a bit......I know this a Spot Mayhem 29 Forum, but does anyone else have any experiences running both types of wheels?


My bike came with 27+. When I smashed my 27+ rim I bought a Santa Cruz carbon Reserve 29 wheel set. I love both wheel sets. The 29 mounted with 2.5 DHF front and 2.35 aggressor rear is my go-to set for good conditions, long distance, speed. Much faster and better roll-over than the 27+. The 27+ I love just cause they're so much fun. Especially on sketchy terrain or when I'm trying drops I haven't tried before. I just rebuilt my 27+ wheels and installed Cushcore in 2.8 Rekons to reduce the chance of smashing another wheel. Can't wait to try them out. I'll post back how the 27+ with Cushcores perform once I get a few rides in.

You're right about the Spot being well suited for the plus sized tires. I demoed a Yeti with plus tires and hated it. Not sure what the difference is but I think it has to do with the stiffness of Spot's living link. The Yeti felt very imprecise when cornering.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm a big fan of both the 27.5 plus and 29 wheels. The bike handles both extremely well, and the wheels totally change the character of the bike.

I'm also a big fan of cushcore with plus wheels. It takes tire damping to an entirely new level. I feel like the 27.5+ is maximum fun, and the 29 wheels is maximum speed and efficiency. Both are a riot on this bike.


----------



## strumke (Jul 13, 2019)

I just joined the Mayhem club! I grabbed an ex-demo "509" 6-star bike (with 5 star wheels). I've done about 40 miles so far, and I'm loving it!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

strumke said:


> I just joined the Mayhem club! I grabbed an ex-demo "509" 6-star bike (with 5 star wheels). I've done about 40 miles so far, and I'm loving it!


Congrats on the Mayhem. How much were you able to snag it for?


----------



## strumke (Jul 13, 2019)

cue003 said:


> Congrats on the Mayhem. How much were you able to snag it for?


I just happened to come across it when I was looking to see about demo-ing one. Ended up in the mid $4k's by swapping the Enve wheels out to stans. Everything else is the 6-star build...XX1, I just saw that the new ones are AXS and XTR  ...I have some FOMO


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

I go by there quite often and those demo bikes are a steal! Each time one goes out everything is setup for the rider by one of the Spot crew. So you don't have to worry about it being ridden with the suspension out of whack or headset loose ...Most folks pick em up, ride em for an hour or two then bring em back then Spot inspects em when they set it up for the next guy. 

The AXS looks sweet but where I would be concerned with it is say you are on a trip to Taos or somewhere that doesn't have 10 high end shops and you snap that derailleur. With a normal set up you can walk into any shop and buy a derailleur to get you riding again, not sure you can do that with the AXS yet.


I originally popped into this thread to say I brought my bike into Spot recently so they could take a look at it. I've got roughly 3000 miles on it on rough Colorado and Utah chunk plus I am a hack, there is zero finesse. They said the frame looks great, no signs of stress. They found a bent derailleur and headset bearings needed replaced. A little over two years, 4 chains, two rear rims, couple derailleurs, couple cassettes and 3000miles and I am still in love with this rig.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> I go by there quite often and those demo bikes are a steal! Each time one goes out everything is setup for the rider by one of the Spot crew. So you don't have to worry about it being ridden with the suspension out of whack or headset loose ...Most folks pick em up, ride em for an hour or two then bring em back then Spot inspects em when they set it up for the next guy.
> 
> The AXS looks sweet but where I would be concerned with it is say you are on a trip to Taos or somewhere that doesn't have 10 high end shops and you snap that derailleur. With a normal set up you can walk into any shop and buy a derailleur to get you riding again, not sure you can do that with the AXS yet.
> 
> I originally popped into this thread to say I brought my bike into Spot recently so they could take a look at it. I've got roughly 3000 miles on it on rough Colorado and Utah chunk plus I am a hack, there is zero finesse. They said the frame looks great, no signs of stress. They found a bent derailleur and headset bearings needed replaced. A little over two years, 4 chains, two rear rims, couple derailleurs, couple cassettes and 3000miles and I am still in love with this rig.


That is a ton of miles in a little over 2 years. Not in a bad way by any means. I moreso mean it would probably take me 5 years+ to have that much. 4 chains during that time is good to know. Which group set do you have on your mayhem? What is the frequency for the cassette and chain replacement?

Did you get new rims by choice or you just beat them up so bad that you had to? 

After all my back and forth and indecisiveness with which bike to go with (Ibis, HT, wait for new Tallboy, Pivot or Spot), I pulled the trigger on a M Mayhem. Now my nerves are kicking in in anticipation that is was the right choice and size for me at 5ft 9inches.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

The four chains were gx, I just put a xx on a couple weeks ago. 3 broke after about 6 months and one wore out badly enough to wear the cassette. I am running xo1 shifter and cassette and just installed a xx1 derailleur.

Had to replace the rear rim when it wouldn't hold air for tubeless anymore. I am a hack that likes to just truck stick through the rocks. I have the i9 backcountry 360 rims and it held up a lot longer than I thought it would.

I am almost 5' 10" and got a large mayhem then shortened the stem. I like that the 150mm dropper sinks almost all the way in when dropped. I always buy larges, I came off a large HD3 and a large Bronson before that.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

poonamibaxter said:


> The four chains were gx, I just put a xx on a couple weeks ago. 3 broke after about 6 months and one wore out badly enough to wear the cassette. I am running xo1 shifter and cassette and just installed a xx1 derailleur.
> 
> Had to replace the rear rim when it wouldn't hold air for tubeless anymore. I am a hack that likes to just truck stick through the rocks. I have the i9 backcountry 360 rims and it held up a lot longer than I thought it would.
> 
> I am almost 5' 10" and got a large mayhem then shortened the stem. I like that the 150mm dropper sinks almost all the way in when dropped. I always buy larges, I came off a large HD3 and a large Bronson before that.


Maybe I have to rethink their recommended siZing. With shoes I am 5' 9.5" to 5' 9.75" or so. I may either have to increase the stem size o the M to 70mm or going to a large bike and shortening stem to 50mm. Time for another call to the Spot guys. I bet they are completely fed up hearing from me via email and now since purchase via phone. Lol.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Unless you've got long legs, there's a good chance you can't ride a large with a 160mm dropper... it can't go into the frame far enough. I had that problem with several of my clients (we had the Mayhem and Rollik last year as demo bikes), if they were on the short end of the size range, they were cutting it close since all the bikes had 160mm BikeYokes on them. 

From experience fitting dozens of riders on our demos last year, I think 5'9" (ish) is definitely a medium. I find that the Spot bikes ran bigger than something like Ibis.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

smmokan said:


> Unless you've got long legs, there's a good chance you can't ride a large with a 160mm dropper... it can't go into the frame far enough. I had that problem with several of my clients (we had the Mayhem and Rollik last year as demo bikes), if they were on the short end of the size range, they were cutting it close since all the bikes had 160mm BikeYokes on them.
> 
> From experience fitting dozens of riders on our demos last year, I think 5'9" (ish) is definitely a medium. I find that the Spot bikes ran bigger than something like Ibis.


Im 5'6" on a medium with a 40mm stem and it works for me. See if you can ride one

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

does anybody have any inside info if Spot is coming out with a bigger version of the Mayhem along the lines of the Ripmo? I want a mayhem, and I want a spot, but I think the 130/140 thing is not enough bike for me personally.......


----------



## strumke (Jul 13, 2019)

I'm 5' 9.5" with a 31" inseam and I had a similar concern. They told me the M would be good, and I'm happy with the fit. They put a 70 stem on there to give a little extra reach from the 50 that was originally on it.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Angus1974 said:


> does anybody have any inside info if Spot is coming out with a bigger version of the Mayhem along the lines of the Ripmo? I want a mayhem, and I want a spot, but I think the 130/140 thing is not enough bike for me personally.......


I think I heard that the new Mayhem will be out next year and it is still gonna be 130/140 but have a stiffer frame and the flip chip. I don't think the geometry is changing, but I am almost positive it isn't getting more travel.

Where are you riding that a big wheeled mid travel bike isn't enough?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Angus1974 said:


> does anybody have any inside info if Spot is coming out with a bigger version of the Mayhem along the lines of the Ripmo? I want a mayhem, and I want a spot, but I think the 130/140 thing is not enough bike for me personally.......


I asked Spot about this a few months ago. They obviously didn't give any specifics, but made it sound like they had something longer legged in the works. A 160/150 living link bike would be pretty damn amazing.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

ripn said:


> I asked Spot about this a few months ago. They obviously didn't give any specifics, but made it sound like they had something longer legged in the works. A 160/150 living link bike would be pretty damn amazing.


Sounds like you guys basically want a 29er Spot Rollik.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ripn said:


> I asked Spot about this a few months ago. They obviously didn't give any specifics, but made it sound like they had something longer legged in the works. A 160/150 living link bike would be pretty damn amazing.


Something is in the works for late this year. No real details to share though.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

For the WIN - a 29er Rollik would be awesome IMO!!

As a first gen 557 owner - i have the new bikitis and as i came from 29ers when 29ers really werent great, i am highly intrigued by all the new mid-long travel options.

Whether a long travel Mayhem arrives or its a 29er Rollik or an all new model - i won't be doing anything but some select demos until Spot releases whatever it is up next.

My target list as of today:

Top Choices and Spot will be looked at against everything else.
new Rollik 150.
next gen Spot 29er mid/long bike

- it will take a lot to move me away from Spot. Im not even what you would label a brand loyalist as say some people ONLY buy Fords or Chevy's etc... i tend to demo, and buy what speaks to me and works for me - but Spot really have been GREAT as a company and the 1st gen Rollik can still hang with anything in its class and best a lot of it.

GG smash (or in 27.5 form shreddog)
Alchemy Arktos

Next tier
Evil Offering
Possibly Fezzarri La Sal... but they left no standover with that top tube for a guy my size..

maybe for reference the new hightower and next gen Trek Fuel (going 140rr/150fr) but frankly i really like Spot and the other colorado local brands and they are all putting out products that should land on everyone's short lists as they really are that good.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

kamper11 said:


> For the WIN - a 29er Rollik would be awesome IMO!!
> 
> As a first gen 557 owner - i have the new bikitis and as i came from 29ers when 29ers really werent great, i am highly intrigued by all the new mid-long travel options.
> 
> ...


I have a Mayhem and a La Sal. The La Sal is more fun does better the faster it goes. The Mayhem is more efficient, feels more stiff and racey. Their both good, it depends what you are hoping to get out of it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biopace (Jul 8, 2005)

poonamibaxter said:


> I originally popped into this thread to say I brought my bike into Spot recently so they could take a look at it. I've got roughly 3000 miles on it on rough Colorado and Utah chunk plus I am a hack, there is zero finesse. They said the frame looks great, no signs of stress. They found a bent derailleur and headset bearings needed replaced. A little over two years, 4 chains, two rear rims, couple derailleurs, couple cassettes and 3000miles and I am still in love with this rig.


How did your pivots look? I just hit 2600 miles on my Mayhem. Will be pushing 3k by winter. Was guessing it may be time for some pivot maintenance.

I'm still somehow running the original eagle XX1 cassette and chain. Do need to check the chain stretch though, guessing it's toast.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

They said they looked good and I don't believe they changed them out. They seemed pretty pleased with how everything was holding up. I get my suspension serviced twice a year and the bike feels better than new each time. 

The xx1 stuff holds up much better, gx is dead to me now. You might end up replacing both when the chain finally gives out on ya.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys/gals, some input and suggestions will be appreciated. I just got my Spot Mayhem last week and it has been feeling great on the suspension and curbs around the neighborhood. However I ran off a 12 inch high "curb" and pretty much used what appears to be all of the suspension. What suggestions do you guys have to help combat this? This drop to flat is about half the height of some of the things in my local trail area. Do i need to add volume spacers and tokens front and rear? Or just add more air in both front and rear. But if i add air the "normal" ride could become more harsh right? Maybe I am being paranoid.

I was told that the top of the letters on the front fork is the end of the travel.

Here are the pics.
View attachment 1271765

View attachment 1271773

View attachment 1271775


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

You still haven't used all your travel. I'd say hit the big stuff and see where it stands at that point. If you want to be sure where the max end of travel is, you can always remove all the air (positive and negative chambers) and completely compress it and see where it goes.

I try to use all my travel every 2 or 3 rides.

Also, travel ramps up on these bikes, so the last 5% take a lot more to compress than the mid 50%.

If you're using all your travel on the big stuff, that's ok. if it's bottoming out harsh, you'll want to add a volume spacer. But I wouldn't go changing much until you completely bottom out.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks hardtail party. 

Im going to try to get out to the bigger stuff this weekend if the weather permits. It is raining every freaking day it seems.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm also betting that most of the things you drop on a trail have a downhill landing (hopefully). Drops to flat are about the toughest thing on your suspension. While this bike can definitely handle a 2' drop to flat, I'm hoping your trail features have a better transition.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Hey guys, I've owned my Mayhem for about a year now, ~900 miles. I've developed a creak that only appears under load on the pedals/cranks. It's a clicking noise that appears through the pedal stroke when climbing, although I can get it do to it just as easily when applying the brakes and pedaling on flat ground. It does not make noise when pushing down on the saddle, or bouncing on the bike with the cranks parallel to the ground. So far I've removed, cleaned, and greased (where needed) the rear axle, cassette, derailleur and derailleur hanger, pedals, cranks, and bottom bracket. I replaced the chain as it was due (no change in noise). I've also done the same to the saddle and seat post even though the noise appears both seated and standing. I've tried different pedals. It sounds like its coming from near my feet. 

My thinking is that it's the bottom bracket, but is there anything else you guys can think of before I go spend $40 on a new one? 

Thanks guys. Still loving the bike, just annoyed with the noise


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

zeppman said:


> Hey guys, I've owned my Mayhem for about a year now, ~900 miles. I've developed a creak that only appears under load on the pedals/cranks. It's a clicking noise that appears through the pedal stroke when climbing, although I can get it do to it just as easily when applying the brakes and pedaling on flat ground. It does not make noise when pushing down on the saddle, or bouncing on the bike with the cranks parallel to the ground.  So far I've removed, cleaned, and greased (where needed) the rear axle, cassette, derailleur and derailleur hanger, pedals, cranks, and bottom bracket. I replaced the chain as it was due (no change in noise). I've also done the same to the saddle and seat post even though the noise appears both seated and standing. I've tried different pedals. It sounds like its coming from near my feet.
> 
> My thinking is that it's the bottom bracket, but is there anything else you guys can think of before I go spend $40 on a new one?
> 
> Thanks guys. Still loving the bike, just annoyed with the noise


Check the shock mount in the front. Mine did. The same and I tracked it down to this.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

zeppman said:


> Hey guys, I've owned my Mayhem for about a year now, ~900 miles. I've developed a creak that only appears under load on the pedals/cranks. It's a clicking noise that appears through the pedal stroke when climbing, although I can get it do to it just as easily when applying the brakes and pedaling on flat ground. It does not make noise when pushing down on the saddle, or bouncing on the bike with the cranks parallel to the ground. So far I've removed, cleaned, and greased (where needed) the rear axle, cassette, derailleur and derailleur hanger, pedals, cranks, and bottom bracket. I replaced the chain as it was due (no change in noise). I've also done the same to the saddle and seat post even though the noise appears both seated and standing. I've tried different pedals. It sounds like its coming from near my feet.
> 
> My thinking is that it's the bottom bracket, but is there anything else you guys can think of before I go spend $40 on a new one?
> 
> Thanks guys. Still loving the bike, just annoyed with the noise


Have you ran your situation by the Spot guys? They are very helpful and may have seen this and or know some things to try to fix your bike.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Yes, I have, and they were responsive and helpful in offering suggestions. They suggested replacing the bottom bracket first. Just wanted to bounce it off you guys before spending the cash. 

I just went to go check on the bike again, and I noticed there is a bit of play in the front shock mount. I have both bolts tightened to the spec'd torque, but I feel a knock when wiggling the shock back and forth. I'll bounce this off Spot.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

zeppman said:


> Yes, I have, and they were responsive and helpful in offering suggestions. They suggested replacing the bottom bracket first. Just wanted to bounce it off you guys before spending the cash.
> 
> I just went to go check on the bike again, and I noticed there is a bit of play in the front shock mount. I have both bolts tightened to the spec'd torque, but I feel a knock when wiggling the shock back and forth. I'll bounce this off Spot.


Mine did this a while back. I pulled the crank and retorqued the chain ring bolts. None felt loose but I torqued em anyhow and it stopped. Mine has started again so I need to try this again.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you get it to creak when you're coasting, or just when you're pedalling?

Based off what you mentioned, my guess would be the bb


My first creaks always come from the fox bushings surrounding my rear shock. That and the seat rails. I love my bikeyoke revive post so much, but it often creaks at the seat rails. A drop of tri flown usually quiets it for me.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

@hardtail party did you use the tri flow on the Fox bushings surrounding the rear shock as well? Did you have to remove the shock for this?


I am having a few freaks and what sounds like cable rattle somewhere (not the front grouping of cables) on my bike as well. I have a whopping 60 miles on my Mayhem. Been trying to track it down as well.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

@poonamibaxter, I did that already, but will give it another shot.

@hardtail party, I don't think I've heard it when "not pedaling" but I plan on doing some more experimenting tonight after work. I've only heard it on climbing, which then prompted me to try it in my driveway while applying brakes. How did you find your fox shock creek and what did you do to resolve it? 

At cue003, this is not rattling, but I'd recommend maybe a bit of electrical tape on the cables near the head tube... this quieted things down up there for me.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I removed the rear bolt attaching my shock and greased it the shock bushings bson both sides. That made the creak go away. I've never had cable rattle. My bike is dead silent.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I am telling you to check the shock bushings. If you grab the can of the shock close to the front mount and rotate it you may hear the clicking sound. Also with the bike laying on the side push down on parts of the triangle to flex it ever-so-slightly. It took me a long time to find it but I did find it. I put a little bit of grease on the through bolts and retorqued down. It's solved it for a period of time but periodically creeps back up. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Alright thanks guys, I'll try adding a bit of grease to the shock bolts. When I did my first shock seal service I noticed it was completely dry, so I figured no need to grease.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Had an identical issue. It was the chain ring bolts. Loosened them and re-torqued them to spec and no more noise. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Angus1974 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hey guys, can you do the same thing to the DPX2 shock on the Mayhem that people are doing to the DPX2 shock on there Yeti SB130's?? I guess if you take out the spacer it makes the travel go from 130 to 136 making it a Lunch ride or whatever, not a big deal, more or less wondering......and If this is a stupid question, I will take the abuse, thanks in advance


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I would absolutely not recommend modifying the shock to increase travel. Would likely allow the rocker link to contact the frame at full compression. The Rollik had the contact issue due to an out of spec link and several people ended up with broken frames. 
If you modify the shock and break your bike, you probably aren’t going to get any warranty support from Spot.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

In my opinion, the best way to get a little extra travel for more chunk is to ride it in 27.5+ mode and air down a bit. The mayhem is an absolute bruiser in that mode.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

I’m curious those that with riding weight between 150-160lbs what PSI did you guys settle on for front and rear suspension?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

Hello all SPOT Mayhem fans and owners. Paul here from SPOT bikes, yes, I work there for full disclosure. We've been lurking on MTBR and have enjoyed seeing all the info and stoke shared about the Mayhem. It has garnered quite a following for its unique qalities on the trail. Thanks for posting to these forums and sharing information and experiences with each other. If you ever want to have a conversation with us at Spot, the best way to reach us is by phone or email - 303.278.3955 or [email protected]. We love to talk bikes and trails, so drop us a line! Cheers!


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hello all SPOT Mayhem fans and owners. Paul here from SPOT bikes, yes, I work there for full disclosure. We've been lurking on MTBR and have enjoyed seeing all the info and stoke shared about the Mayhem. It has garnered quite a following for its unique qalities on the trail. Thanks for posting to these forums and sharing information and experiences with each other. If you ever want to have a conversation with us at Spot, the best way to reach us is by phone or email - 303.278.3955 or [email protected]. We love to talk bikes and trails, so drop us a line! Cheers!


I bought the Mayhem when 1st released. Paul was and has been great to work with. I have called him many times. No one should have reservations buying and working with the guys at Spot.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## yeti575 (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone put a non-boost (6mm offset) chainring on the front of their Mayhem? Looks a bit tight in the rear, but doable. I find myself in the top ranges of the cassette often and would like to maximize the life expectancy of these ridicules expensive components as the chainline when in the 50 is pretty severe. Note: The offset, which moves the chainring closer to the frame, would lessen this.

Another option would be to switch to a 30t (presently on stock 32) in the front which would result in less reliance on the top two gears. 

I have emailed Spot for their input, but have yet to hear back.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

IDK specifically if the 30t 6mm offset will not hit the chain stay, but going non-boost is a good idea in general. Most work is done in the lower gears (biggest cogs) and they get the most wear by far so having the chain line favor them helps. Wolf Tooth has a page discussing the benefits of doing this. The diff between boost and non-boost is only 3mm so not that big anyway.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

I had my maiden ride on my Mayhem this afternoon. What a rad bike, this thing just wants to get after it! Probably the best pedaling FS bike I've ever ridden. Most recently I'm coming from a couple Salsa split pivot bikes. The latest of which I m replacing, because at a Medium it was too small. Oddly enough my Large Mayhem rides and feels like a smaller bike than the Horsethief. I am still getting the suspension sorted on the Mayhem, but so far I'm digging it!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

9GUY9 said:


> I had my maiden ride on my Mayhem this afternoon. What a rad bike, this thing just wants to get after it! Probably the best pedaling FS bike I've ever ridden. Most recently I'm coming from a couple Salsa split pivot bikes. The latest of which I m replacing, because at a Medium it was too small. Oddly enough my Large Mayhem rides and feels like a smaller bike than the Horsethief. I am still getting the suspension sorted on the Mayhem, but so far I'm digging it!


What is your inseam and height?


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

32", 5'11"


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hmmm... My inseam is also 32" but I'm 5'8" Trying to decide large or medium on this bike.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

prj71 said:


> Hmmm... My inseam is also 32" but I'm 5'8" Trying to decide large or medium on this bike.


If you have any chance to test ride one of either size I'd suggest doing so.

With a 32" inseam I'd say your probably good on a large. It may suit your shorter torso very well. The Mayhem has a pretty short toptube and reach by modern standards. At you height you could run a short stem and be in a good position. I currently have a 50mm stem, and as soon as a70mm crosses my path I plan to run that.

As much as I like the bike, I'd like to tweak the geo numbers a bit. Remove 10mm of chainstay length, add 25mm to the top tube/reach, and cut down the seat tube as much as possible. At 5'11", with a 32" inseam I can just barley fit the Bike Yoke dropper it came with, and like mentioned I am kinda cramped up with the 50mm stem. Shorter chain stays would just make it a bit more playful on my Midwest trails
.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I 100% agree with the small geo tweaks you mentioned. It would change the nature of the mayhem to be a bit more playful, which some people would love and some wouldnt.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

prj71 said:


> Hmmm... My inseam is also 32" but I'm 5'8" Trying to decide large or medium on this bike.


At 5'8 you could probably go either way but I'd recommend a medium. With the longish 19" seat tube on the large you'd like be stuck with a 100mm dropper post. The saddle to bar measurement can easily be tweaked with a slightly longer stem.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

It's too bad the seat tubes aren't 4" shorter. However, the bolt/pivot that intersects the seat tube would also limit the size of dropper you could fit even if it was shorter. With how long droppers are these days, i like seeng frames with short seat tubes.

I ended up between a medium and a large on a Rollik 150 (same front triangle as a mayhem I believe). I wanted the reach of the large with the seat tube length of the medium. I ended up getting a large and cutting off 2.5" off the frame at the top of the seat tube. Even so, i could only fit a 125mm dropper in it. Obviously cutting your frame will completely voided your warranty, and it's not a job many people should attempt. But I'm glad I did it.

I have the legs of a 5' tall man (29" inseam), and the torso of a 6' tall man. The extra reach has been nice for steep chutes.


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Has anyone stuck with a mullet setup? 29x2.5 or 2.6 front with a 27.5 x 2.8 rear.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I've experimented with a mullet aerup like that. It took some getting used to.

I'd love to try 29x2.8 up front with 27.5x2 8 out back. That would make it a pretty aggressive feeling bike.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys, have about 100 miles on my mayhem so far and I just noticed that 10 or so knobs on my rear Nobby Nic are sliced or “cracking/tearing” at the base of the knob where it meets the tire itself. Is that normal after such low miles and use. Each outing is less than 10 miles of riding and it is the exact same trails? Only 100 miles and it appears that I may have to replace the tire. They are pretty price at like $70 a tire. What is a worthy replacement? Maybe I got a bad tire and I should just give it the Schwalbe another shot?


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

cue003 said:


> Hey guys, have about 100 miles on my mayhem so far and I just noticed that 10 or so knobs on my rear Nobby Nic are sliced or "cracking/tearing" at the base of the knob where it meets the tire itself. Is that normal after such low miles and use. Each outing is less than 10 miles of riding and it is the exact same trails? Only 100 miles and it appears that I may have to replace the tire. They are pretty price at like $70 a tire. What is a worthy replacement? Maybe I got a bad tire and I should just give it the Schwalbe another shot?


Thats just Scwalbe tires. When theyre done get something else. I have Vittoria Martellos on my Mayhem and havent had problems

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks Steve,

I'd be worried that the 29x2.8 up front would be too much of a mismatch, probably wander too much go up but might be okay going down.

I'd want to try a 29x2.6 Rekon to match my 27.5x2.8 Rekon rear but I haven't fully committed to building a front wheel just to try it out. Might save it for a winter project.



hardtail party said:


> I've experimented with a mullet aerup like that. It took some getting used to.
> 
> I'd love to try 29x2.8 up front with 27.5x2 8 out back. That would make it a pretty aggressive feeling bike.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I usually ride a wider tire in the front than the back. I exert more cornering forces on a front tires and that's where a wider tire works best for me.

I've run as wide as a 3.0 up front on my plusnjardtail, and I love it, aside from the weight. 

Experiment away, you may love it


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

cue003 said:


> Hey guys, have about 100 miles on my mayhem so far and I just noticed that 10 or so knobs on my rear Nobby Nic are sliced or "cracking/tearing" at the base of the knob where it meets the tire itself. Is that normal after such low miles and use. Each outing is less than 10 miles of riding and it is the exact same trails? Only 100 miles and it appears that I may have to replace the tire. They are pretty price at like $70 a tire. What is a worthy replacement? Maybe I got a bad tire and I should just give it the Schwalbe another shot?


Take a picture and submit a warranty claim with Schwalbe... they'll send you a new tire ASAP.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks folks. I will reach out to Schwalbe in the morning and see what they say.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Warranty claimed submitted and already fulfilled by Schwalbe. Thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## COBlue (Oct 24, 2019)

If anyone is selling a medium, pm me. Thx


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

COBlue said:


> If anyone is selling a medium, pm me. Thx


Just PM'd you.


----------



## Flyboy2992 (May 25, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Flyboy2992 (May 25, 2013)

ripn said:


> If you ever make it over to Sac you can take mine for a spin.


@ Ripn - I'm in Sacramento and would really appreciate having a look at your Mayhem. Thanks!


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

I will put it out there too (following Ripn lead) that if anyone is interested in the Mayhem and in the S. FL area shoot my a PM and you can try my Medium Mayhem out.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

prj71 said:


> Hmmm... My inseam is also 32" but I'm 5'8" Trying to decide large or medium on this bike.


I am 5'9" / 32" inseam.

After a lengthy test ride on a M, I could not imagine being on a large.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

I too am 5’9 (moreso 5‘ 9.5”) with 32 inseam and on a M. I struggled trying to decide at first and looking a geo numbers on paper comparing to other bikes. I am happy I ended up on M.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful information.


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello all,

Just demo'd a Mayhem this weekend. Fantastic bike. I have a 2017 Trek Fuel EX 9, and the Spot felt very similar with a more efficient climbing platform and a much more supportive suspension on the downs.

I demo'd an Ibis Ripmo earlier in October and was a little put off with it's pedaling position. The bottom bracket is set pretty far back and it felt like I was in a unicycle riding position. Great bike on the downs but just felt like I didn't get much power on steep climbs.

Looking hard at the Spot for next Spring. A couple of questions:

1. Anybody running 2.5s on the Stans Arch MK3 wheelset? Those rims were a little narrow for my taste.

2. I like quiet bikes, and my Trek requires regular suspension bolt, bushing, bearing maintenance. How maintenance "free" are you finding the Spot's suspension system. Looked to me like only 4 bearings, but is anyone finding they are having to regularly clean and grease the living link?

Thanks!


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Zoomie,

1. I run a maxxis minion DHF 2.5 in front and haven't had any issues on the Arch MK3 rims.

2. I've owned my mayhem for a little over a year now, and recently just broke down the entire bike in search of a creak that I've had for maybe 3-4 months now. The creak is very slight and really isn't noticeable to other riders that I ride with (just to give you an idea). I can say this, taking the entire bike apart, removing and replacing 6 bearings in the frame was not that difficult, but it also didn't solve the issue. Therefore, it's either a) in the living link which the Mayhem manual specifically says not to remove/service (They state "call spot with any questions" which I have not done cause I'm not completely convinced it's the link just yet or b)it's in the drive train somewhere. So my plan of attack is maybe trying a new crank cause I've literally tried everything else. 

Anyway, short answer to your question, yes on 2.5s, and the bike is fairly quiet and seems to be very quiet for the majority of owners. The living link is supposed to be maintenance free.


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

Man, quick reply! Yes, chasing creaks is frustrating, but hopefully it's just the bottom bracket. Thanks for the information, I appreciate it! Very helpful


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I had the same problem and found it was my rear axle and main pivot bolt causing the noise. Good luck with yours

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

dmo, what did you do to fix the issue? I've cleaned and greased my rear axle many times now, and as far as the main pivot bolt, I just removed it, cleaned it well with isopropyl alcohol and reassembled to the specified torque. Spot's manual says not to grease it...


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

I greased the rear axle and torqued the heck out of it. I had my lbs pull all the bolts off the rear end, clean, regrease and reassemble everything. I got a new pivot bolt from spot that ill try if the noise comes back.

I cant remember but i may have an mrp axle on the rear end too

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2019)

If anyone is Ryve 115 curious, Bicycling recently posted a review - 
https://www.bicycling.com/bikes-gear/mountain-bike/a27141420/spot-ryve-115-review/

Enjoy!


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Who here checks their T30 bolts on the leaf spring every 100 hours (per the manual), and if so, what tool are you using to get to the ground facing bolts in the triangle? I have not been able to find a T30 wrench or bit that can fit between the link and the bottom of the triangle. It's a very tight fit (about 30mm or so, tighter on the outer bolts).


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

*Delete*

delete


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

zeppman said:


> Who here checks their T30 bolts on the leaf spring every 100 hours (per the manual), and if so, what tool are you using to get to the ground facing bolts in the triangle? I have not been able to find a T30 wrench or bit that can fit between the link and the bottom of the triangle. It's a very tight fit (about 30mm or so, tighter on the outer bolts).


I usually tear mine completely down every 20-30 hours to fully clean and re-torque everything on the bike (old habit from racing moto). I just pulled the 4 bolts that hold the leaf assembly in the rear triangle, once you do that it pulls straight up and out. Check the torque and reinstall. The very first time I did it I had a few loose ones. The last two times they haven't budged at all with the torque wrench. Hope that helps.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

JasonL, thanks for the response. In your experience, do I need to have the rear triangle off the bike? Or can I do this with just the rear wheel removed. (I just got the bike back together after doing a tear down and don't really want to take it all apart again.) 

Thanks.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 18, 2011)

zeppman said:


> JasonL, thanks for the response. In your experience, do I need to have the rear triangle off the bike? Or can I do this with just the rear wheel removed. (I just got the bike back together after doing a tear down and don't really want to take it all apart again.)
> 
> Thanks.


Based on the way that it comes out, by lifting up, I don't see why you couldn't do it with the rear wheel removed. Personally I have never done it that way though so I can't say for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

@zeppman, if you are able to accomplish with just the rear wheel removed please let me know. I am not ready to give it a go yet but it would be good to know that it is actually doable With only rear wheel removed when the time comes.


----------



## thesingletrakmind (Nov 10, 2019)

Zoomie said:


> 2. I like quiet bikes, and my Trek requires regular suspension bolt, bushing, bearing maintenance. How maintenance "free" are you finding the Spot's suspension system. Looked to me like only 4 bearings, but is anyone finding they are having to regularly clean and grease the living link?


I've been on a Rollik 557 for a couple seasons now and haven't had any issues with the suspension. I don't have any creaks or noises coming from the frame or linkage. I haven't torn anything apart to clean or replace anything, but I will this winter in the downtime. It's been really hands off for me.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

^ that's been my experience as well. Lowest maintenance bike I've owned that wasnt a hardtail.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

@cue003. Found out last night you need to remove the rear triangle. The leaf spring "mount" (the thing with the 8 or so bolts in it) slides up, it can't go down or straight off the bike. There is not enough room (at least with my tools) with just the rear tire off, and the 4 leaf spring mount bolts (2 on either side of the triangle) removed. You can only get the mount so far up while the other side of the spring is still attached to the main pivot. 

I ended up removing the triangle and then removing the leaf spring mount last night, and I'm glad I did. About half the bolts were under torqued, 2 of them were rather loose. My best guess is this is after ~1100 miles of riding.


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

Dang this bike is fun! Definitely takes a while to dial in the suspension, but once you do...hang on! I've only made some minor changes that I think make the bike better for my riding style (Southwest US..desert, rocks. etc.):
- Put on an X01 eagle cassette (so nice). Shifts so smooth and it's really just a freakin' beautiful thing to look at. Wish it came on there stock.
- Put on a 32t oval SRAM chainring.I ride ovals on my other bikes, but wanted to try the round again. Rode the round for 150 miles and felt way more fatigue than I expected after my rides. Finally decided to throw the oval on there and I'm never going back to round! It's so weird. I can't explain it and am not smart enough to. But the fatigue is less and I can push harder for longer. I'll be sticking with ovals.
- Changed tires to Continental 2.4 Der Kaiser (front) and 2.4 Trail King (rear) new models Protection Apex. Was hesitant to do this because I've never tried Conti tires before, but I must say I really, really like these! Feel so much better than the Schwalbe's that came on there. Not that I really had any problems with the Schwalbe's, grip was fine, but I wanted a little more volume. The Conti's are working out great for me and just 'feel' so much better (not as harsh albeit a little heavier...I don't notice the weight they roll nice). Also, that 2.4 Trail king is a big volume tire! It barely fits in the rear.

Looking for some recommendations on the following:
- Creaky saddle. Ugh! So annoying. Anyone have a method for making this thing quiet?
- Water bottle holder. It's a tight fit (using the spot bottle). Using an aluminum one now, but I can tell it's starting to bend out of shape because of the tight fit. Anyone use a side loader here with good results? Or any other bottle holder that works well?
- Rocks getting stuck atop the leaf spring. I keep getting rocks jammed in the top of the leaf spring and have to pry them out during my rides. This can't be good long-term. Anyone try anything to resolve this?


----------



## thesingletrakmind (Nov 10, 2019)

I've got the Blackburn Ckutch side load bottle cage on my Rollik and it's working out well.

Bike needs a bath, but rig up something like this to keep rocks off your Living Link:









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

Awesome I'll look that up. 
That looks like a great solution to keep rocks out. I'll definitely try rigging something up like that. Thanks!



thesingletrakmind said:


> I've got the Blackburn Ckutch side load bottle cage on my Rollik and it's working out well.
> 
> Bike needs a bath, but rig up something like this to keep rocks off your Living Link:
> 
> ...


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

for the creaking saddle, I suspect one of two things.

1) dropper clamp on the saddle rails. I recommend greasing the saddle rails and re-torquing the saddle clamp on the dropper. This dropper needs a bit more torque than others.

2) saddle creaking where the rails insert into the saddle. My WTB silverado just started doing this. Try dripping some wax-based chain lube in the spots where the rails contact the saddle. If this makes it go away, you know this is the issue. I've had to warranty my silverado for this exact reason. The creak kept coming back.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

thesingletrakmind said:


> I've got the Blackburn Ckutch side load bottle cage on my Rollik and it's working out well.
> 
> Bike needs a bath, but rig up something like this to keep rocks off your Living Link:
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk











Fixed it for you


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

SteelSteedSS said:


> - Put on an X01 eagle cassette (so nice). Shifts so smooth and it's really just a freakin' beautiful thing to look at. Wish it came on there stock.


They'll put one on for a very reasonable upcharge.


SteelSteedSS said:


> - Water bottle holder. It's a tight fit (using the spot bottle). Using an aluminum one now, but I can tell it's starting to bend out of shape because of the tight fit. Anyone use a side loader here with good results? Or any other bottle holder that works well?


I put a fidlock magnetic holder on the bottom of the downtube when I want extra water, there's no traditional cage hanging down when you're not using it. I'm wondering if one of the smaller ones fits inside the cage too since the blackburn (?) side loader I have is way to grippy and the bottle still rubs my shock coming in and out.


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

relder said:


> Fixed it for you


Haha perfect!


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone try a 27.5 wheel on the back while leaving the 29 up front? Thinking it’d be fun to try with a 2.6 or 2.8 27.5 back there...


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I have. I really liked the way it cornered. I ran 27.5x2.6. I'd probably do 27.5x2.5 with a 29x2.5 up front for full-time.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

Someone asked about bottles, I put the small fidlock bottle on my xmas wish list and got it, I should've asked for the big one since it fits perfectly. The smart thing to do would've been to install the big one in the triangle first to see if it fits before just asking for the small one. Large frame.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ How do you like how they go on and off? Is it something you can do underway or do you need to stop?


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

thesingletrakmind said:


> I've got the Blackburn Ckutch side load bottle cage on my Rollik and it's working out well.
> 
> Bike needs a bath, but rig up something like this to keep rocks off your Living Link:
> 
> ...


That looks like an Ethan fix...?


----------



## thesingletrakmind (Nov 10, 2019)

Twilight70 said:


> That looks like an Ethan fix...?


Yep!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastpath (Aug 27, 2004)

Recently built up a 29er front wheel to try a mullet setup.
Interestingly the rekon 29x2.6 came out to be 67mm wide on an i29 rim 
and the rekon+ 27.5x2.8 came out to 69mm wide on an i34 rim

The wheel without tire came out to be 20grams heavier. Though the rekon 29x2.6 3c/maxx is supposed to be 780 and the rekon+ 2.8 dual is supposed to be 825. So overall nearly identical.

Will go for a ride in the next couple of days to see how it feels.



SteelSteedSS said:


> Anyone try a 27.5 wheel on the back while leaving the 29 up front? Thinking it'd be fun to try with a 2.6 or 2.8 27.5 back there...


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Anyone know what's going on with Spot? They are selling off all their demo mountain bikes and marking down all their new mountain bikes. New design on the way?


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

zeppman said:


> New design on the way?


hope so, i am ready to give them another try, since they are local and 5 min from house and cool guys, if they end up addressing all the issues i pointed out.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

cavo said:


> hope so, i am ready to give them another try, since they are local and 5 min from house and cool guys, if they end up addressing all the issues i pointed out.


Sorry if I missed it, but I'm curious what these issues are?


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

zeppman said:


> Anyone know what's going on with Spot? They are selling off all their demo mountain bikes and marking down all their new mountain bikes. New design on the way?


At their Demo back in October I asked what changes were coming in the 2020 model of the Mayhem, and I got a hem-haw vague-ish response - suggesting that, there are changes coming out to the models....


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

It Is going to be interesting to see what they come out with.


----------



## Jlar (May 29, 2006)

9GUY9 said:


> I had my maiden ride on my Mayhem this afternoon. What a rad bike, this thing just wants to get after it! Probably the best pedaling FS bike I've ever ridden. Most recently I'm coming from a couple Salsa split pivot bikes. The latest of which I m replacing, because at a Medium it was too small. Oddly enough my Large Mayhem rides and feels like a smaller bike than the Horsethief. I am still getting the suspension sorted on the Mayhem, but so far I'm digging it!
> 
> View attachment 1286609


Sweet! Did you weigh it? Does anyone know the weights with the new build kits?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

zeppman said:


> Anyone know what's going on with Spot? They are selling off all their demo mountain bikes and marking down all their new mountain bikes. New design on the way?


Seems the sale is gone off their new bikes now. Was hoping they would keep the sale going on the Mayhem.


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

prj71 said:


> Seems the sale is gone off their new bikes now. Was hoping they would keep the sale going on the Mayhem.


Want my large frame? It's just had a full bearing replacement and torque check on the leaf spring bolts. I want to move to an eMTB.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Twilight70 said:


> Want my large frame? It's just had a full bearing replacement and torque check on the leaf spring bolts. I want to move to an eMTB.


I'm 5'8" with 32" inseam. Probably need a medium.

And I would want a whole bike, not just the frame.


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

prj71 said:


> I'm 5'8" with 32" inseam. Probably need a medium.
> 
> And I would want a whole bike, not just the frame.


You're leg-long! I'm 6' and have a 33" inseam. But yeah, I think a large would be too long.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

What is the chain stay length?


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

*Slight rant*

Ok so I'm really getting frustrated that they designed the rear to fit a 2.35 tire. It really limits the tire choices! The Schwalbe tires get destroyed in the rocky terrain in Southwest AZ. Ripping knobs off after a couple of rides. In the trash they went. I put a Conti Der Kaiser up front and love it (2.4). I tried a Trail King 2.4 in the rear, but it barely fit and I could see where it would rub the frame. And it feels slow because off the wide spacing in the tread. The Trail King 2.4 is a very large 2.4. Then I tried the Trail King 2.2. That felt too small and narrow and not confidence inspiring especially when braking in looser stuff. I now have a Vittoria Agarro 2.35 on the rear and am liking it, but it doesn't seem the tread is going to last long in the rocks. It has great traction and braking, but one 22 mi. ride in rocks and it looks like it is going to get shredded soon. I really don't want to go Maxxis. So where does that leave me? Unsatisfied lol. Anyone try fitting the Der Kaiser in the rear? The volume of it looks just a little bit smaller than the 2.4 trail king, but I never measured it. So far I really like the durability of the Conti tires. They seem to take rocks like a boss, but don't feel harsh. I just wish they had more options! Looked at the mountain king but it doesn't have Protection Apex which I really want for the rear. I may just buy another Kaiser and try it in the rear and see what happens. My discarded tire pile is getting huge *single tear*

I absolutely love this bike though. Just wish the rear could fit a slightly larger tire.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

Why don't you want to use Maxxis? Instead of solving your problem with a 2.3" DHR or Aggressor (or even a 2.4" Dissector), you'd rather use tires that are inferior or don't suit your needs? Makes sense.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been pleasantly surprised with my stock 27.5+ 2.8 Schwalbe Rocket Ron durability around Tucson, AZ. I figured when I first got the bike I'd want to switch 'em out for some reason, but I've since converted my XC bike fronts to Schwalbe as well (after a disastrous Specialized experience).


----------



## SteelSteedSS (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah I'm running out of options. Out of the Maxxis offerings I would be leaning towards the Aggressor.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

If you want braking confidence in Arizona, I recommend a dissector or dhr2. My dissector sits quite tall for a 2.4 though. Sounds like a 2.3 dhr2 is the ticket.


----------



## Dango Dog (Apr 26, 2005)

Delete


----------



## anarkhos (Sep 17, 2004)

Does anyone here have experience with using Spot's Hot Tomato touch-up paint? I thought I'd ask before throwing down $25 for something that's superficial.


----------



## Abiding-Dude (Dec 21, 2014)

anarkhos said:


> Does anyone here have experience with using Spot's Hot Tomato touch-up paint? I thought I'd ask before throwing down $25 for something that's superficial.


What do you mean by superficial? I have it and use it on my red mayhem. It's bomber paint, but its relatively thick so it won't blend seamlessly with paint chips and the color/sheen are slightly off from the factory paint so on close inspection it's easy to pick out the spots that have been touched up. Looks better then paint scrapes etc still though. Easy to apply.


----------



## anarkhos (Sep 17, 2004)

Superficial meaning I probably shouldn't even bother. Most of the paint scraped off is in the cable housing holes and a tiny spec on the top tube. Two drops would be too much paint.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Hey folks. I have about 300 miles on my mayhem and it has started to freak every time I lean on the bars one way or another. I have double checked the bolts for the stem to the bars and they are at the recommended torque setting. This creak isn’t a one time thing. If I am pumping left to right as I am riding it freaks on both side back and forth constantly. Could there be something else wrong besides the bars that I should be looking at?

Is there a possibility that headset bearing could have a problem with a bike that only has 300 miles on it? 

Any insight could be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

It's not too hard to pull out the fork, clean up the upper and lower headset bearings, and the bearing cups, regrease and re-install. Have you tried that? I've noticed (maybe due to the HT angle) that a wear mark will start to form on the lower bearing. Each time I service my fork I'm sure to rotate that bearing about a quarter turn to try and get even wear.


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

On my raceface stem and bar I get some side-to-side creaking. I assumed it was the stem/bar interface. I just happened to develop a tiny bit of play in my headset after 1.5+ years and just took it apart, cleaned, lubed, adjusted preload, no more play, but I haven't ridden it yet. I'll try and remember to report back if that was a cure on my ride tomorrow.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. I will need to order some grease since I don’t have any. What grease do you guys recommend for the headset bearings, cup etc? 

I haven’t tried pulling the fork and inspecting the bearings. I will gladly do so once I order up the right grease and have everything needed to out it all back together nicely. 

I will also take apart the stem and handlebars and give that area a good cleaning and maybe throw on some fiber paste (don’t have) or Park Tool ASC-1 (have this and used it when I installed my pedals. I am assuming I can use this on the bars/stem) before putting the bars back in place and torquing it down.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Has anyone ever lost a significant amount of pressure in their rear shock? Like from 150 lbs down to 50 lbs? I hope this isn't a serious problem and just some weird one time thing. What would it indicate?


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

relder said:


> I'll try and remember to report back if that was a cure on my ride tomorrow.


Nope, my creak is still there, the front end feels a lot better though.



cue003 said:


> I will need to order some grease since I don't have any. What grease do you guys recommend for the headset bearings, cup etc?


Right or wrong I just used some Park Tool grease in a blue tube.


----------



## hemi9673 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a question for you guys. The Mayhem is on my short list of bikes right now. It is also the only bike I am interested in with just a 5 year warranty. Have any of you had problems with the frames on these bikes and if so how was it dealing with Spot? I'm a bigger guy and am just curious. I cracked a seat tube to top tube junction on my 2015 Giant Anthem 29er I have now but it was handled quickly with no problems.


----------



## DonBike (Feb 9, 2019)

*Squeak/Creak*

Maybe this will help someone who has a similar problem.

I have had my Mayhem 29 since Feb 2019. About six or seven months ago I started hearing a squeak/creak when pedaling. The sound appeared to come from the rear but it was hard to tell. It occurred whenever either foot was at a 2 o'clock position, I was pedaling, and I was usually going 8mph or faster.

I went through a number of items which included checking the torque on all points that could be torqued, rebuilt the derailleur, aligned the hanger, pulled the crank, checked the cassette, and checked the front gear.

Finally, this past week, I took the rear I9 Torch hub apart. While the axle and bearings were still in the hub I noticed that there was a lateral movement (along the axis of the axle) of about 1mm.

I removed the bearings and they appeared to be fine. I repressed them and found no lateral movement. I took the bike out today for a test run and there is no squeak/creak.

So, somehow one or both of the bearings must have worked loose a tiny bit and this is what caused the noise.

Also, I used Dumond bearing grease (not oil) on the I9 pawls and springs and the hub is now almost whisper quiet. It is much better than the really loud noise that was endemic to the Torch hubs.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Anyone try running an angleset of their spot (Mayhem or Rollik)? I want to try riding the bike with the head angle down to around 65 degrees. If I did that do you think i should also use a shorter offset fork to bring the front wheel in a little? That would keep weight over the front wheel and keep the wheelbase from stretching out too far. Would like to hear from anyone who has done that beforw i go ahead and mess around.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

IMO, a shorter offset will have an inconsequential effect on wheelbase and weight distribution. What it does have a somewhat significant effect on is trail. Decreasing HTA increases trail. Going to a shorter offset increases trail, so both changes are in the same direction, which is the direction of more high speed and descending stability.


----------



## dmo (Apr 21, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> IMO, a shorter offset will have an inconsequential effect on wheelbase and weight distribution. What it does have a somewhat significant effect on is trail. Decreasing HTA increases trail. Going to a shorter offset increases trail, so both changes are in the same direction, which is the direction of more high speed and descending stability.


Any idea what effect decreasing head angle by 1 degree would do? Better at descending but what would be the disadvantage?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## roy harley (May 8, 2004)

Does anyone have or know what the sale pricing was on the 5, 6 star builds on the Ryve and Mayhem?


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

I own a Mayhem and recently broke my Living Link. I figured my experience would be interesting info for potential Spot buyers, and possibly helpful for current owners who may find themselves in the same situation.

I bought my Mayhem used last October. It was in like new condition and I suspect the original owner rode it very little. I am a 250lb rider who rides fairly aggressively. I broke a carbon Salsa frame in 2018, Salsa was great with a warranty replacement. I broke the replacement frame in 2019. Salsa again warrantied that frame. I decided to try something else after breaking 2 Salsa's. So I bought my Mayhem.

06-18-20 I was riding my local trails. I went off a very small (4-6" of air under my tires) jump and when I landed my rear tire came up until it stopped against the back of my seat tube. I hopped off my bike to see this. Where the "Spot" graphic is worn off is where the tire made contact. Based on the red dirt in 2/3 of the crack I believe it cracked on my previous ride, in the Mn Iron range.





























So I walk back to my truck and call Spot. I tell them what happened and ask how I can get a new link. I made it know I'd bought the bike used and would pay for a replacement. The person I spoke with sounded genuinely surprised I broke it and sorry for it happening. He asked me to email them pics and said they would get it taken care of. I sent all these photos and then some. The next day I got a email from Spot asking for my address. They were sending me a shipping label. I needed to tear down the frame and send it to them to have the leaf spring replaced.

I responded late that day (Friday) letting them know I had already removed the link and taken the broken leaf spring out. I asked if they could just send me a replacement leaf spring and I would install and reassemble it. I explained I am proficient repairing complex machines, as a career mechanic. I also asked if there is any sort of heavier leaf spring, since I am a heavier rider. Here is what the living link consists of. Theres a lot going on in the link, and its not light.















The following Monday Spot replied that they can not send me just the leaf spring, I need to send in the whole frame and shock. They also do not have a heavier spring, but me breaking it was a fluke and it would not happen again.

06-24-20 I tore down my frame, boxed it up and dropped it off with fed ex.

07-02-20 Spot let me know my frame was repaired and waiting for FedEx. I asked if i could purchase a spare carbon leaf spring to have with me should I brake it again. Spot responded they do not sell just the leaf spring, and it will not break.

07-07-20 FedEx delivered my repaired frame. Just as I had sent out, but with a new leaf spring.















So all and all, Spot warrantied my broken leaf spring no questions asked. Plus shipped the bike to them and back to me on their dime. They never once questioned me buying the bike second hand. It does seam a little silly to me that they will not send,or sell a replacement leaf spring. It would save them the cost of shipping a frame 2 ways, and greatly reduce the down time for the rider. I also would feel a lot more comfortable taking the bike on bike trips if I had a replacement spring with me. As I did manage to break one in less than a years riding.

Now I just need to get it built back up so I can get back to riding this very awesome bike!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

You are the first person that I know of to break a Living Link. I have had my Mayhem for 3 years and have put it through the wringer. I get the suspension serviced and it rides like new. I honestly wasn't sure it was possible to break that until your post.

With how rare of an occurrence this is I am sure they want to go through the frame to ensure everything else is alright before they just send out a new link. They are relatively new to the full squish game, I'd imagine they also wanna see it in person to learn from it. Travel with a derailleur hanger and call it good.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

9GUY9 said:


> 06-18-20 I was riding my local trails. I went off a very small (4-6" of air under my tires) jump and when I landed *my rear tire came up until it stopped against the back of my seat tube. *


To me this indicates your shock is not set up properly.

Kinda not surprised at all that you broke the leaf spring.

There was a link circulating around last year about a guy who did something similar (took a small jump etc.) and broke his frame. Same issue...shock wasn't set up properly.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

prj71 said:


> To me this indicates your shock is not set up properly.
> 
> Kinda not surprised at all that you broke the leaf spring.
> 
> There was a link circulating around last year about a guy who did something similar (took a small jump etc.) and broke his frame. Same issue...shock wasn't set up properly.


The tire hit the frame AFTER the link broke. At that point the only thing connecting the rear triangle was the upper link, and a brake hose strung tight as a guitar string. I am quite confident my shock was set properly. Spot requested I send the shock to them with the frame. I am guessing to check the pressure in it. They did not say anything about it when they returned the frame.

I assume the guy you are referring to who broke the frame is the You Tuber, The single track sampler. He was riding a Rollink, apparently the early ones had a link that would contact the frame at full compression. It is my understanding Spot revised the link, and replaced the earlier ones.


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your experience 9guy9. Pretty cool of them to replace that even though you're the second owner. And super interesting that your lead spring broke. Thanks for keeping us in the loop.

I sure love the feel of that living link, there's nothing else like it.


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

OH MAN! Spot just dropped the new Mayhems! 130 and now a 150

150 has Fox 38 and Fox X2 shock in the 5 star build. Slacker geometry with a HI/LO geo adjust setting right on the shock mount. New Head Angles are 65/64.5 respectively. 31.0 lbs with the 5 star ($6199)

New 130 has lower headset angle of 65.7/65.2 with a Fox 36 and a Fox DPS Evol shock, same Geo adjust. 28.5 lbs with the 5 star ($5999)
https://spotbikes.com/collections/b...140458131490#shopify-section-product-articles


----------



## vicjoe (Dec 28, 2018)

Zoomie said:


> OH MAN! Spot just dropped the new Mayhems! 130 and now a 150
> 
> 150 has Fox 38 and Fox X2 shock in the 5 star build. Slacker geometry with a HI/LO geo adjust setting right on the shock mount. New Head Angles are 65/64.5 respectively. 31.0 lbs with the 5 star ($6199)
> 
> ...


 Wow indeed! They are gunning for the Ripmo with the 150. Very similar numbers in size L. Could give it a run for best "all rounder" if the living link works it's magic on the bigger bike. Sucks that they won't arrive until November. Except for the 6 star builds which are slated for September. They took my money the moment I saw it.


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

*Soft spot on the top tube!?!?*

Hey, can anyone else do a quick check on this? Right above the fwd shock mount on the top tube...see if you can squeeze the tube and see it flex in and bulge on the sides?

I was setting up my backup shock so I can run the DPX2 to Ethan to get it serviced. I was pushing down on the frame w/ one hand there and an elbow on the saddle to check how even the front/fork and back was. I felt the top tube flex and thought something was wrong! When I squeezed it w/ both thumbs, I can see the tube flattening out and sides bulge!

I'm a bit freaked out by this, enough so that I'm not riding it anymore and dialing in my Santa Cruz HT OG! That's a compression area and shouldn't be so thin as to be able to be flexed by your thumb! My frame is the Mayhem OG w/ the alloy link.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anarkhos (Sep 17, 2004)

Why does the evolution of bikes always end up trending slacker instead of twitchier? I prefer a less slack bike even when bombing downhill


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

anarkhos said:


> Why does the evolution of bikes always end up trending slacker instead of twitchier? I prefer a less slack bike even when bombing downhill


Yeah agree. I was bummed that Spot slackened the head angle on the new Mayhem. They should have just left it where it was at.


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

prj71 said:


> Yeah agree. I was bummed that Spot slackened the head angle on the new Mayhem. They should have just left it where it was at.


I'm not an expert on geometry, but even though the head angle is slackened, the shorter chain stays still keep you farther forward in CG compared to other bikes. It's a way to keep the bike playful while still remaining stable in the downhill. I think simply focusing on head angle is an incomplete analysis when you consider the entire frame geo specs (like fork offset, reach, chain stays, etc..)


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

anarkhos said:


> Why does the evolution of bikes always end up trending slacker instead of twitchier? I prefer a less slack bike even when bombing downhill


Basically cuz longer/lower/slacker (and less fork offset) is less scary descending.


----------



## anarkhos (Sep 17, 2004)

Twitchiest bike I ever owned was the original Bandit in a size that was a bit small for me (medium) and I would BOMB downhill on narrow singletracks. It had a super narrow wheelbase with barely enough clearance for the wheel with the fork flex (forget using a bottle cage). In my large Mahyem it's longer to correct course while in the Bandit I just had to touch the rear brake for a microsecond. On rocky uphills I could crawl uphill on the Bandit going a mile an hour which I definitely can't with the Mayhem.

Slack seems to work better for the wider manicured easy trails and mainly on the downhill, at least it seems to me. I tried a Smuggler for a while and hated the lack of responsiveness. Just sloppy.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to upgrade my original Mayhem V1 wheels (stans arch and stans hubs) to the weareone composite wheels on onyx hubs. Problem is I can't figure out if I want to go with the "faction" model (27mm internal width) or "union" model (30mm internal width). 

Anyone got any opinions on 27/30mm internal width rims? Most of my riding is not very gnarly (midwest) but I travel often with my bike and being that I only have one, I want it to be versatile. Right now I have a DHF 2.5 up front and a nobby nic 2.3 in the back. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

zeppman said:


> Hey everyone, I'm looking to upgrade my original Mayhem V1 wheels (stans arch and stans hubs) to the weareone composite wheels on onyx hubs. Problem is I can't figure out if I want to go with the "faction" model (27mm internal width) or "union" model (30mm internal width).
> 
> Anyone got any opinions on 27/30mm internal width rims? Most of my riding is not very gnarly (midwest) but I travel often with my bike and being that I only have one, I want it to be versatile. Right now I have a DHF 2.5 up front and a nobby nic 2.3 in the back.
> 
> Thanks guys.


What is the drive for wheel change? I have thought about it as well but haven't gotten around to it. Isn't that combo with hubs actually a little heavier than the stans arch (MK3) wheels?


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

I had worked out the weight numbers at one point, (and that piece of paper is sitting in my office which I haven't been to since March) but yeah, there wasn't much of a difference. The drive is how they feel. When I originally demoed the mayhem, the one I rode had the enves on it and it felt great. Since then I've had a few friends swap over to carbon wheels and the way they feel through rougher terrain, corners and how fast they accelerate just feels better. I feel more connected to the ground. Are these good enough reasons to spend $1500+? No, but we're mountain bikers and find the silliest reasons to justify expensive purchases  I'm not entirely sure yet if I'm going to pull the trigger on these, but I've been thinking about it for some time now. 

Oh, and those onyx hubs are pretty neat.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Does the Generation 1 Mayhem seem to be OK for cross country-ish riding without a lot of downhills or uphills? 

Kind of wondering how it would compare to my Niner Air 9 Hardtail as far as acceleration etc. 

I found one and I'm ready to pull the trigger on it today.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

prj71 said:


> Does the Generation 1 Mayhem seem to be OK for cross country-ish riding without a lot of downhills or uphills?
> 
> Kind of wondering how it would compare to my Niner Air 9 Hardtail as far as acceleration etc.
> 
> I found one and I'm ready to pull the trigger on it today.


yes, this is type of riding where i felt the bike was doing really well. unfortunately i wasnt doing much of that kind of riding so it had to go. also, if i was picking a bike for what you describe, and was set on Spot, i would go with Ryve.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

75% of my riding is in Northern IL and Southern WI. I don't race, just ride for fun, and the bike serves me well. It is not as quick as my first generation Ripley, but it's a lot more fun. If I had a complaint (at least on my more "XC"ish trails) it's that it doesn't perform as well in the tight windy stuff, but it's a long bike (especially my size XL with a 36 up front) It is probably a little heavy for an XC bike but still works for what I need. That being said, I love taking it on vacations to Colorado, Arizona, etc. I don't have any regrets.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm in north/central WI and ride a lot of the trails in the northern part of the state. At 5'8" I'd be on medium. A few of them have some nice ups and downs.

The slacker head tube angle has me wondering on how it will handle compared to the steeper head tube angle of my Niner.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Hard to tell without demoing. I'm assuming you will notice it (as I did) but I didn't mind. I appreciated the extra stability at speed and on the steeps. But again, I don't race, although I like going as fast as I can  

If you're on a climb that is mostly straight, the head angle really isn't an issue (for me) as the seat angle is so steep. The bike does climb well considering it's HA. It's the tight windy stuff that the HA has a (slight) impact on. Again, my opinion. 

Cavo mentioned the Ryve, which I agree with if you're only sticking to XC trails in WI. However, I feel the Mayhem is more versatile if you plan on riding a variety of trails. Few weeks back I rode XC trails around Minneapolis, then headed up to Copper Harbor for a few laps. The Mayhem handled it all just fine.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm on the fence with the Mayhem 130. Buddy of mine was saying they're ordering/return policy is BS though. New Mayhems aren't coming in until end of october but if you order now they hit your card in full. If you cancel the bike order before the bike arrives they also charge you a 2% "return fee" I don't think other bike companies do this. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## hardtail party (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd try communicating directly with Spot. They'll give you the most up-to-date and accurate information.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Im waiting for the reviews once the bike officially launches...$8k is a lot of dinero and I don't care what bicycling mag says...for now...


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

skibum1 said:


> I'm on the fence with the Mayhem 130. Buddy of mine was saying they're ordering/return policy is BS though. New Mayhems aren't coming in until end of october but if you order now they hit your card in full. If you cancel the bike order before the bike arrives they also charge you a 2% "return fee" I don't think other bike companies do this. Hmmmmm.....


They do charge your card in full when you order. Likely helps them finance their purchase orders. Financing in sporting goods is tough for smaller companies. I personally saw no issue paying them upfront when I ordered a month ago but thats a personal decision.

I see really no difference in owing money at end of October or a month ago. How much interest can one earn on that money in two months time?


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

smith001 said:


> They do charge your card in full when you order. Likely helps them finance their purchase orders. Financing in sporting goods is tough for smaller companies. I personally saw no issue paying them upfront when I ordered a month ago but thats a personal decision.
> 
> I see really no difference in owing money at end of October or a month ago. How much interest can one earn on that money in two months time?


That's your personal situation, which applies to you only. For a lot of people, $5-7k is a LOT of money to put towards a bike they won't see for months. The way things are going for a lot of bike companies, their expected delivery dates are way past when they are estimating given the shitty state of the supply chain right now.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. Basically, you're funding their business. When banks fund a business through loans, they get paid interest. When capital markets do it through investment, they get stock. When eager mtbers fund a business through payment in full before an indeterminant delivery time, they get nada. A company doing that raises questions about their solvency and viability. That's perfectly OK if that's what you're up for. Personally, I'd be reluctant to do that.


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> Yeah. Basically, you're funding their business. When banks fund a business through loans, they get paid interest. When capital markets do it through investment, they get stock. When eager mtbers fund a business through payment in full before an indeterminant delivery time, they get nada. A company doing that raises questions about their solvency and viability. That's perfectly OK if that's what you're up for. Personally, I'd be reluctant to do that.


I am not getting nada for it. I moved forward with the understanding of what I was doing. I am getting a frame from a smaller company that may not be in business or may have to charge higher prices if I and others weren't willing to pay in advance.

And it's not just banks and equity markets that finance business. Customers can as well for a component of it with certain payment policies, such as here. I further have no concerns about their solvency as I could dispute my CC charge if they went out of business and left me high and dry.

As I said in my original post, and the poster above reiterated for me, it's a personal decision and we all value things differently. No right or wrong here just different comfort levels with policies.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

seems like a really nice bike though.....


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I pulled the trigger today and purchased a gen 1 mayhem. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm sitting tight. All these bike companies, Spot, Revel, Ibis, none of them have bikes right now. Not at least shipping until November. No rush, waiting for dust to settle across the board then making a decision on which direction to head in. Just not sure yet.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

skibum1 said:


> I'm sitting tight. All these bike companies, Spot, Revel, Ibis, none of them have bikes right now. Not at least shipping until November. No rush, waiting for dust to settle across the board then making a decision on which direction to head in. Just not sure yet.


Jenson and Pro Bike Supply...Both have plenty of Ibis bikes that ship now.


----------



## Zoomie (Dec 26, 2008)

skibum1 said:


> I'm sitting tight. All these bike companies, Spot, Revel, Ibis, none of them have bikes right now. Not at least shipping until November. No rush, waiting for dust to settle across the board then making a decision on which direction to head in. Just not sure yet.


Agreed. Keeping my Trek Fuel running until next season. I'm wavering between Spot and Revel right now, but that Rascal is exactly what I'm looking for, especially since Spot lessened the suspension on their 130 Mayhem.

It will be interesting to see if these bike companies over produce for the coming season with all of the demand that may or may not be there next year.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Rascal not shipping until january long cold winter indeed......


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Just received my new Generation 1 Mayhem yesterday. All I can say is wow!!! It climbs well, it descends well. No problems on the ups or down when things get tight and twisty. And I noticed zero pedal bob going up the hills. The Living Link is the real deal.

I bought the bike without being able to demo it. At 5'8" with 32" inseam the medium was a perfect fit. Felt comfortable right away.

Didn't get much of a ride in due to lack of time. Need to dial in the fork settings. At 180-190 lbs where are most of you finding the best all around setting is for the high speed/low speed compression and high speed/low speed rebound?


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Hey man, congrats! Check out Spot's website (documentation section) for the mayhem suspension setup guide. That will get you half way there, and you'll just need to tweak from there. 

One thing to note, the rear shock air pressure settings seem to be a little more difficult to dial in on this bike then others, due to the living link. A few psi +/- will have a bigger difference than what you're probably use to on other bikes. At least that's what I and others here have felt.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

zeppman said:


> Hey man, congrats! Check out Spot's website (documentation section) for the mayhem suspension setup guide. That will get you half way there, and you'll just need to tweak from there.
> 
> One thing to note, the rear shock air pressure settings seem to be a little more difficult to dial in on this bike then others, due to the living link. A few psi +/- will have a bigger difference than what you're probably use to on other bikes. At least that's what I and others here have felt.


I set the rear shock pressure set to my weight and left it in the open position. That seemed to be OK. After riding, the O-ring had about a 1/4" left before it would fall off the end of the shaft. I think that's OK for now.

Thanks for the tip on the suspension set up. I will check the Spot site.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Is the chain suppose to be this close to the chainstay on the smallest cog? This doesn't look right.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Mine looks similar. I do have some signs of chain rub on the inside of the frame by the cassette. It hasn't affected the ride, and only took a bit of paint off (cosmetic damage).


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hmmmm... That doesn't seem right.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

prj71 said:


> Is the chain suppose to be this close to the chainstay on the smallest cog? This doesn't look right.


Yeah, pretty much all my bikes from past few years have/had the similar clearance.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

So finally got a proper ride on this bike last night. Holy cow!!! This thing rides like a dream. All of the reviews here regarding how this bike handles and climbs are spot on. 

I can't believe how well this bike climbs in both the seated and unseated position. When standing and mashing the pedals and climbing the geometry make me feel like I'm on my hardtail bike which has a 71 degree head angle and 73 degree seat angle.

Spot nailed it on this one. I can't imagine what they could have made better/different on the new generation 2 Mayhem.


----------



## skibum1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice post some pics!


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

I would also like to point out that Spot's customer service and communication during the order process was outstanding.

They would reply to e-mails within a few hours anytime I contacted them.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

So you ordered a "gen 1" mayhem directly from Spot? I thought they had sold out of all their inventory and were waiting for the gen 2s?


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes. I had to contact them to find out if they had any gen1 frames left. Sure enough they did. Not sure why they didn't leave gen1 listed on their website until they were completely out.

They have some in inventory if you contact them. I got the last black one they had. Last I knew they had a few red ones left.

Does have me wondering how they plan to address the lifetime frame warranty. If my frame were to break for some reason, I would prefer to receive the same gen1 frame I have now.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

In my experience (not with Spot) manufacturers have a very limited number of replacement frames around and will instead offer a new version frame or a major discount on an entire new bike.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

What's the largest rear tire people are running on this bike? Will it accept 29 x 2.4 or 29 x 2.6


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

prj71 said:


> What's the largest rear tire people are running on this bike? Will it accept 29 x 2.4 or 29 x 2.6


no, maybe some manufacturers 2.4 that is not true to size


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

prj71 said:


> What's the largest rear tire people are running on this bike? Will it accept 29 x 2.4 or 29 x 2.6


I have run Maxxis 29x2.4 DHR on the back and a 27.5x3.0 Knobby Nick.

The 29x2.4 fit fine with plenty of clearance.

The 27.5x3.0 is a bit tight, not much mud clearance. I now run a 27.5x2.8 in the back


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

What are you guys using for a rebound setting on the dpx2? Right now I'm running full open mode and I have the rebound set to what it said in the shock manual based on my weight, which I believe is 6 clicks from full open

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTP (Jan 18, 2004)

Just placed an order for Mayhem 130, Large, 6 Star AXS build, Matte black. Dream bike. Never ridden it, can’t demo from my distance, but my buddy has a Gen 1 and it rocks. I know timing might be a problem with bike industry supply chain issues, but it’s the bike I want. FYI I paid 50% now. Balance due before delivery.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Anyone have a recommended frame bag to fit in the front triangle that doesn't cost as much as a Revelate bag?


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

prj71 said:


> Anyone have a recommended frame bag to fit in the front triangle that doesn't cost as much as a Revelate bag?


May not be the answer you're looking for, but I picked up an EVOC bag used for $200. XL Mayhem fits with all air out of fork and it fully compressed.

Edit: Oops, that's not that answer you were looking for. My apologies, I read your post too quick and thought you were looking for a bike bag for traveling...


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

Anyone running I9 red hubs with their Mayhems? How does the hub red look with the frame red? Trying to decide between red hubs and black hubs. Thanks.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

zeppman said:


> Anyone running I9 red hubs with their Mayhems? How does the hub red look with the frame red? Trying to decide between red hubs and black hubs. Thanks.


G2 Mayhem? It is a bright flat red that doesn't match up great to any anodized reds I have (i9 and Wolftooth stuff). The candy Apple Red of some plastic items are closer match but I am sticking with trying to match black or even the silver accents instead of the frame color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

TazMini said:


> G2 Mayhem? It is a bright flat red that doesn't match up great to any anodized reds I have (i9 and Wolftooth stuff). The candy Apple Red of some plastic items are closer match but I am sticking with trying to match black or even the silver accents instead of the frame color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Gen1 in black with the red accents.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

That sounds like my Ryves colors. I will try to get a pick with my i9 hubs by it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDIDriver (Mar 27, 2007)

prj71 said:


> Anyone have a recommended frame bag to fit in the front triangle that doesn't cost as much as a Revelate bag?


Try this one, I am able to squeeze in a Crankbrothers KLIC HV hand pump, tube, levers, tool etc into it. If the Outpost Corner is too small, blackburn offers a number of different sized triangle frame bags.









Outpost Corner Bag


Shopping for the Outpost Corner Bag? Learn more about the latest Bags and other Cycling at Blackburn




www.blackburndesign.com


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

CDIDriver said:


> Try this one, I am able to squeeze in a Crankbrothers KLIC HV hand pump, tube, levers, tool etc into it. If the Outpost Corner is too small, blackburn offers a number of different sized triangle frame bags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good. I think that will work.


----------



## FactoryMatt (Apr 25, 2018)

try bedrock bags









BEDROCK BAGS // Bikepacking


Handcrafted bikepacking bags for mountain bikers, commuters, and racers. Made in Colorado - established 2012.




www.bedrockbags.com


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

FactoryMatt said:


> try bedrock bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much money for a bag.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Finally got over to Spot HQ and got to demo a Mayhem 150 today. It was a large 5 star build with the fork set at 160. Paul set up the suspension after I gave him my weight, everything run wide open. Took it over to White Ranch. 

Initial impressions- Bike climbs freaking amazing. Left the x2 shock wide open the entire day and never felt any bob and wasn't blown out after climbing Belcher. It is the best full squish climbing bike I have ridden. I was able to climb in different gears instead of tolling away in granny gear. Rear cassette was 50t, not sure of front.

We did two loops of Longhorn, descends even better than it climbs. The 38 up front just eats the trail, I was seeing what I could throw it into on the second loop. Never thought I needed anything other than a 36 but now...The bike is set up so the seat just disappears when you drop it, letting you get low in the bike. I have no idea how the wheelbase compares to other bikes but it is nimble af. It reacts immediately to leans letting you maneuver through tight spots while keeping speed. It had the carbon race face bar which I hate but never even noticed it today. The code rsc are good, real good. I could go back to SRAMs with these. 

I can't say enough good things about this bike. I spent 3 years on a Mayhem Gen1, recently moved onto to a 150/145 bike. My initial plan was to demo both the 130 and 150. I figured I would like the 130 because it would be a more capable version of my Gen1. After riding the 150 I really see no point in trying out the 130. It climbs better than my old 130 and moar is always better. I dropped the bike back off thinking it was the best bike I have ever ridden, I'm blown away.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

You’re killing me. Can’t wait for my 150 to ship. Went with Zeb instead of 38. Signed up for some regional enduros to give the bike a proper workout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

The first batch of 150 frames arrive this Friday or on Monday at the latest. I am hoping to pick mine up next week.

My test ride echoed the Poon’s. It really was an amazing and playful bike up and down. Can’t wait!


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

What would an OG Mayhem go for...ball park for excel condition (completely covered in custom cut matte 3M clear bra), large...so I can put the funds towards a 150? 
Custom tuned DPX2...removed the ring shims from that C and R side.


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

smith001 said:


> The first batch of 150 frames arrive this Friday or a Monday at the latest. I am hoping to pick mine up next week.
> 
> My test ride echoed the Poon's. It really was an amazing and playful bike up and down. Can't wait!


Good to know. I am trying to not email Mitchell too many times per week asking for an update lol. I know they will ship as soon as they get them. My other 2 Spots only took 2 days to get to me. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Twilight70 said:


> What would an OG Mayhem go for...ball park for excel condition (completely covered in custom cut matte 3M clear bra), large...so I can put the funds towards a 150?
> Custom tuned DPX2...removed the ring shims from that C and R side.


$2500 low end, $3000 high end. I sold mine in November for about $2900. It had been ridden hard but had I9 wheels, Fox 36, mostly XX1 drivetrain.

I'm scheming on a new 150 currently also. I still cant believe how well it climbed with the x2 wide open and then the confidence descending....I don't know if it is because I spent 3 years on a Gen 1 but it felt like my bike from the first pedal. There wasn't any getting used to it. I'm jealous of you cats that have em ordered.

Don't quote me on this but I believe they told me that they have them in stock now, that 5 star build is Tits McGhee.


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

poonamibaxter said:


> $2500 low end, $3000 high end. I sold mine in November for about $2900. It had been ridden hard but had I9 wheels, Fox 36, mostly XX1 drivetrain.
> 
> I'm scheming on a new 150 currently also. I still cant believe how well it climbed with the x2 wide open and then the confidence descending....I don't know if it is because I spent 3 years on a Gen 1 but it felt like my bike from the first pedal. There wasn't any getting used to it. I'm jealous of you cats that have em ordered.
> 
> Don't quote me on this but I believe they told me that they have them in stock now, that 5 star build is Tits McGhee.


HEHE...I was hoping to sell the frame only and recycle the parts to the new frame. I want to run a 36, not 38...


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Twilight70 said:


> I want to run a 36, not 38...


I thought the 36 with grip 2 was it and that was that, then I rode a 38 with grip 2


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

poonamibaxter said:


> I thought the 36 with grip 2 was it and that was that, then I rode a 38 with grip 2


If I do go bigger, I'll go for the Mezzer. I have a brand new one on hand, intended to/for mulleting a Nomad 4.
I don't find the 36 lacking in stiffness, so why suffer the weight gain? And, I'm not welterweight...195 rolling.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Twilight70 said:


> I don't find the 36 lacking in stiffness, so why suffer the weight gain? And, I'm not welterweight...195 rolling.


I'm 200lbs and said the same, almost asked em to let me demo with a 36. Thought the 38 was overkill. I've repeatedly said anytime a 38 was brought up "I've never felt my 36 flex, why would I want a 38?" " Why not just cut to the chase and throw a damn dual crown 40 on there?"

Ride a 38 and you will need a 38.

First world problems


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

poonamibaxter said:


> I'm 200lbs and said the same, almost asked em to let me demo with a 36. Thought the 38 was overkill. I've repeatedly said anytime a 38 was brought up "I've never felt my 36 flex, why would I want a 38?" " Why not just cut to the chase and throw a damn dual crown 40 on there?"
> 
> Ride a 38 and you will need a 38.
> 
> First world problems


Check.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

poonamibaxter said:


> I'm 200lbs and said the same, almost asked em to let me demo with a 36. Thought the 38 was overkill. I've repeatedly said anytime a 38 was brought up "I've never felt my 36 flex, why would I want a 38?" " Why not just cut to the chase and throw a damn dual crown 40 on there?"
> 
> Ride a 38 and you will need a 38.
> 
> First world problems


Hey poon... great review. How would you compare the DH performance from v1, especially trail chop/square edge hits at speed and repeated hits ? Any chance you've ridden a v2/af Ripmo to compare?

thanks in advance!!


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

kamper11 said:


> Hey poon... great review. How would you compare the DH performance from v1, especially trail chop/square edge hits at speed and repeated hits ? Any chance you've ridden a v2/af Ripmo to compare?
> 
> thanks in advance!!


I don't really pick lines, I do a quick scan and go. I break wheel sets so none of my riding is floating over stuff by a skilled rider. I am a hack. I had a Float 4 36 on my Gen 1 so the 38 Grip 2, is night and day on the front end. With that said, I didn't notice the 38 hindering me on switchbacks or tight sections climbing and descending(my friends are tired of me talking about this fork). I'm sure it has something to do with offsets or something I don't quite understand but the bike doesn't feel longer than the Gen 1 130. It is super responsive to leaning, it feels nimble. Longhorn at White Ranch is just twisting steep chunk, it burns your thighs up. I never felt like things were getting away from me where I needed to slow down, I pushed harder on the second lap. I don't know if it is the x2 or Living Link but the current feature disappeared letting me concentrate on what was next each time. I never felt the rear wheel take the brunt of squaring up on rocks. The Spot guys said the Living Link tweets help that and I should break less wheels because of it. I am trying to go demo the bike again tomorrow to make sure I wasn't dreaming, haha.

I had an Ibis HD3 before my first Mayhem. I loved it but I haven't ridden an Ripmo. My Buddy demoed a XL Mayhem 150 today, he rides an Enduro. We got to the top of the climb and I watched him trying to figure out how to open the shock, that was already open. He remarked on how well it climbed. He thought the rear seemed a little poppy on the descent, like he needed to mess with the rebound.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Heya Poonami - you ever get that second ride in?


----------



## smith001 (Nov 17, 2004)

I was ripping around on my 150 all weekend! Too busy riding to take pics and post them . I’ll take some pics and post them up soon. 

Heading to Fruita with it this next weekend conditions permitting.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

kamper11 said:


> Heya Poonami - you ever get that second ride in?


Yeah I got out and rode the trails around Red Rocks. I'm in love with the bike. To be able to set it and forget it with a 150 bike is amazing. I rode everything from rocky tech to rollers at speed. It climbs amazingly well, as well if not better than my old 130. I was cleaning tech sections that I always fight, then I wasn't blown out after the climb. Feels really stable at speed and doesn't feel long so you can lean your way through tight spots. They told me how they redesigned the living link and it will help a hack like me by absorbing some of the hits on my rear wheel. I know I squared up on some big rocks but I never felt like I was gonna get thrown. It shouldn't be able to climb this well and then descend that well. Every time I point it downhill into some chunk it reminds me of the Ezekiel Elliot eating cereal gif.

When I pull up to ride with someone now they mention how they expected me to show up on one. I'm sold, I just need to give em a call and get timing on a 5 star build so I can figure out when to list my current rig. I'm pumped for big high country rides on a bike that I don't have comprise one thing for another.


----------



## smmokan (Oct 4, 2005)

poonamibaxter said:


> Yeah I got out and rode the trails around Red Rocks. I'm in love with the bike. To be able to set it and forget it with a 150 bike is amazing. I rode everything from rocky tech to rollers at speed. It climbs amazingly well, as well if not better than my old 130. I was cleaning tech sections that I always fight, then I wasn't blown out after the climb. Feels really stable at speed and doesn't feel long so you can lean your way through tight spots. They told me how they redesigned the living link and it will help a hack like me by absorbing some of the hits on my rear wheel. I know I squared up on some big rocks but I never felt like I was gonna get thrown. It shouldn't be able to climb this well and then descend that well. Every time I point it downhill into some chunk it reminds me of the Ezekiel Elliot eating cereal gif.
> 
> When I pull up to ride with someone now they mention how they expected me to show up on one. I'm sold, I just need to give em a call and get timing on a 5 star build so I can figure out when to list my current rig. I'm pumped for big high country rides on a bike that I don't have comprise one thing for another.


If you use the cheater switch on the Fox shock once in a while, maybe you'd climb a little faster.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

very unfair


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Have all my parts, waiting on the XL 150 frame to ship. Was told that S and XLs are arriving this week. They have limited M and L builds in stock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## relder (Nov 28, 2016)

First Impressions: The New Spot Mayhem « Mountain Flyer Magazine







www.mountainflyermagazine.com


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

That mountain flyer review has me wanting to ride the 130 also now.

And for anyone who is doesn't know, Rainbow trail from Monarch is awful and no one should ride it. You climb forever then ride a loose brake burner descent. The east part of rainbow may be good but the west side sucks.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Blackburn bag just fits.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

Finally got a few rides on the Spot Mayhem 150. This bike loves to be pedaled. I swear the suspension works better under load than just cruising along. Pretty active, so not a hover bike. The frame is silly stiff and with a Zeb fork it will hold a line until you say uncle. Climbs about as well as you would want a 150/160 bike to. My XL came out to 34lbs with everything including tire inserts. I plan on putting a 170 air spring in the Zeb as I'm 220lbs and like to over sag my forks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Noticed this on the suspension linkage. Appears to be a broken O-Ring???









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flash278 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ibis Pork Chop fits with some sanding/grinding of the nylon piece that fits around the shock. 
Bag is for sale as I sold the frame.


----------



## LeelooFan (3 mo ago)

I know this is an old thread but just in case anybody can respond. I just received a new Mayhem 130 and am wondering if anybody has been able to fit some type of bottom bracket protection. In the trails I ride there are a lot of loose rocks that have a tendency to hit the BB area.


----------



## prj71 (Dec 29, 2014)

Check with this guy. He has them for the Generation 1 Mayhem and might be able to make you one for the Generation 2 Mayhem.









Rock protection for Guerrilla Gravity, Santa Cruz...


I offer rock protection plates for the: Guerrilla Gravity Revved frames Santa Cruz *** Hightower *** Nomad 3 *** Bronson Carbon *** Bronson Aluminum *** 5010 Carbon *** 5010 Aluminum *** Tallboy Carbon (TBc) *** Tallboy Aluminum (TBa) ***...




www.mtbr.com


----------

